# Construyendo un analizador de espectro de 100 led



## tinchoball (Jun 28, 2013)

estoy construyendo un analizador de espectro de led basado en la web:
http://pa-elektronika.hu/hu/kesz-projektek/94-spektrum-analizator-ii.html

y mi duda es si la entrada debe ser amplificada, ya q*ue* por el momento no lo pude hacer andar y tal vez sea por eso

gracias ...


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 28, 2013)

Es posible que debas intercalar entre la salida de tu preamplificador y la entrada del analizador un amplificador operacional, de tal suerte que le dé algo de ganancia a la señal preamplificada, de no ser asi no se puede visualizar todo el rango dinámico del analizador porque la señal es muy debil.


----------



## tinchoball (Jun 28, 2013)

el problema es que no llegan a encender los leds para nada, y no tienen casi nada de vss y vcc, estoy buscando las opciones para ver donde puede estar el error, y una de ellas fue esta que me recomendo un amigo,


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 17, 2013)

Hola tinchoball

Como te mencioné en el mensaje que te enviaron a MODERACIÖN:
Adjunta aquí el dibujo del circuito que estás utilizando.
Si tienes un simulador para circuitos electrónicos y en él estás desarrollando ese analizador de espectro, comprime con WinZip o WinRar el archivo que se genera con él y adjúntalo aquí.

Es muy difícil opinar algo si no se conoce tu circuito. El que aparece en ese enlace que adjuntaste probablemente le falten datos los cuales serían necesarios para lograr un buen fin.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tinchoball (Ago 17, 2013)

MrCarlos fijate en la pagina que adjunte que tiene diagrama de todo el analizador, pcb y mascara de componentes, los diagramas y los pcb se los di a un ingeniero electronico aver si podia darme una ayuda, y todavia no lo miro pero en esta semana me dijo que iba a intentar mirarlo, lo que estoy buscando es achicarle un poco las cosas a probar, talvez tenes alguna idea que nos pueda ayudar en el tema.Muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 18, 2013)

Hola tinchoball

Achicarle ??? . . . Cómo es eso ???. . .

Quieres eliminar(No Utilizar) algunos de los elementos que conforman el circuito aquél ???.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tinchoball (Ago 18, 2013)

Nono se entendio mal, lo que quiero decir es que estoy buscando posibles soluciones al porque no funciona. Por eso ya medi con un tester todo el circuito y hay varias dudas que de las anote en una hoja para que se base en eso una de las grandes dudas era si llevaba preamplificador porque el sonido lo medi con un parlante conectado a masa y pasa por las primeras 3 resistencias de 47k y se pierde y un amigo me recomendo ponerle un preamplificador con tda2822m


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 19, 2013)

Hola tinchoball

Como vas con tu diseño ??

Dices en tu mensaje original:
*y mi duda es si la entrada debe ser amplificada*
qué dicen en el texto descriptivo que aparecen el enlace que adjuntaste.

Dices en tu mensaje #3
*el problema es que no llegan a encender los LED’s para nada,*
Cual es el nivel de voltaje en la entrada SIG(5) del LM3915 ??
Y cuanto debe ser ?? 

Probablemente requieras equipo de medición más sofisticado que un Multímetro(Multitester).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Ago 20, 2013)

Buenos días tinchoball

Estás intentando poner en marcha un circuito que, en principio es de un funcionamiento muy simple, pero al estar repetido 10 veces lo convierten en algo muy complejo.

Si no tienes más instrumental que un simple Polímetro no va a ser una tarea sencilla el ponerlo en marcha.

Con un Altavoz (Parlante) poco o nada podrás hacer, medir en las resistencias de 47K no te dará ningún resultado ya que el Altavoz tiene una impedancia muy baja y frente a los 47K de las Resistencias tirarás toda la señal a masa.

Medir tensiones con el Polímetro te será muy útil para realizar un par de medidas pero poco más.
Puedes asegurarte que todos los Integrados tienen la tensión de alimentación correcta.
El primer Integrado, IC3 tiene que tener sus salidas, Pines 7 y 8 a una tensión muy cercana a 2,5Vcc.
Pon los 10 Potenciómetros de las salidas en la mitad de su recorrido.
Asegúrate que el  555 está oscilando.
Asegúrate que el 4017 está conmutando sus salidas.
Estas dos medidas y dependiendo del tipo de Polímetro que tengas y midiendo en AC  podrás intuir si funciona.
Puedes aislar partes del circuito y probar etapa por etapa, pero para ello tienes que tener muy claro cómo funciona el conjunto y cada una de ellas.
Por medio de una Resistencia de 1K introduce tensión en cada una de los Cátodos de los 10 Diodos N4148, los Led correspondientes se tendrían que encender
Lo ideal es que tengas, un Osciloscopio y a ser posible un generador de Audio.
Ves posteando el resultado de tus trabajos.

Sal U2


----------



## tinchoball (Ago 20, 2013)

Voy a ir actualizando con foro. Muchisimas gracias por su ayuda mucho de sus opciones las voy a tomar muy en cuenta. Voy a llevarlo a la escuela que tengo muchos mas instrumentos que en mi casa. 
Mr carlos, El voltage de alimentacion del lm3916 es de 5 voltios pero esta entre una de mis opciones cambiarlo por 12v de alimentacion. Un ingeniero profesor mio tiene las impresiones de la pagina entera aver si tiene alguna idea. 
La primer pregunta que hiciste no entiendo si preguntas si dice algo en la pagina o aclaras que en la pagina algo dice. Muchas gracias a ambos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 21, 2013)

Hola tinchoball

No pregunto por el voltaje de polarización del LM2915 sino por el que le llega por el PIN 5.
Con qué voltaje todas las salidas del LM3915 se ponen a nivel bajo estando en modo de barra ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tinchoball (Ago 25, 2013)

MrCarlos: en este momento no recuerdo bien el voltage pero eran -3v mas o menos, a penas tenga el circuito a mano lo mido y te contesto tu pregunta. otra de las dudas era que tendria que variar en el lm3916 para que los leds enciendan el voltage? la frecuencia de audio? la intensidad? querria saber esto para saber que medir, para darme cuenta si la frecuencia de audio esta variando algo en el circuito o es un problema de audio


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 25, 2013)

Hola tinchoball

No puede ser –3V. a ese PIN 5 del LM3915 le debe llegar solamente voltaje positivo.
Los LED’s los puedes polarizar con +5V y el LM3915 con +12V.

La frecuencia de audio es seleccionada por los filtros que se miran en el enlace que adjuntaste,

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tinchoball (Ago 27, 2013)

disculpame por el mal entendido de la pregunta, en este momento no tengo las placas conmigo, recuerdo haberlo medido, daba cerca de los 3v pero no recuerdo bien, talvez no tiene que variar el voltage sino la frecuencia de audio para que el lm3916 varie.
como alimento el circuito con una fuente de alimentacion de la computadora y tiene salida de 5 v y 12v queria alimentarlo por separado con 12v.
muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 27, 2013)

Hola tinchoball

En qué tienes hecho tu circuito ??
En ProtoBoard o en PCB, sería el que viene en el enlace que adjuntaste.

Fíjate bien: del nivel de voltaje que le llega al LM3916 por el PIN 5 depende cuales LED’s enciendan.
No es la frecuencia en si sino el nivel de voltaje.

Tiene algún simulador para circuitos electrónicos donde desarrolles tus diseños ?? 

Tu pregunta original fue:
*estoy construyendo un analizador de espectro de led basado en la web:*
*http://pa-elektronika.hu/hu/kesz-pro...izator-ii.html*

*y **mi duda es si la entrada debe ser amplificada**, ya que por el momento no lo pude hacer andar y tal vez sea por eso*

Probablemente si tengas que amplificar la señal de entrada al circuito que aparece en el enlace.
Pero eso lo puedes experimentar y sacar tus conclusiones.

De esto 3 párrafos se desprende que ya tienes armado el circuito. O No ??
Pudieras describir qué es lo que has hecho para lograr tu objetivo ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 17, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola tinchoball
> 
> En qué tienes hecho tu circuito ??
> En ProtoBoard o en PCB, sería el que viene en el enlace que adjuntaste.


mi circuito empece a hacerlo en una protoboard, pero al darme cuenta que me iba a llevar mas que una protoboard y que iba a tener el riesgo de equivocarme en algun lado del circuito decidi por realizar el pcb y lo arme identicamente igual a la pagina publicada.
Previamente lei muy bien lo explicado en la pagina.


MrCarlos dijo:


> Fíjate bien: del nivel de voltaje que le llega al LM3916 por el PIN 5 depende cuales LED’s enciendan.No es la frecuencia en si sino el nivel de voltaje.


mañana publico el nivel de voltaje que le llega porque en este momento no me acuerdo exactamente, pero un amigo me habia recomendado en usar un parlante de pocos Watts conectado al negativo del circuito y con el positivo del parlante ir siguiendo la linea de audio, me acuerdo que puse el parlante en el pin 5 del LM3916 y no se escuchaba nada por eso pregunte si tenia que ver con otro parametro que no sea el audio



MrCarlos dijo:


> Tiene algún simulador para circuitos electrónicos donde desarrolles tus diseños ??


iba a simularlo en livewire pero me di cuenta en la mitad del diseño en que no tenia algunos integrados y no iba a poder simularlo correctamente



MrCarlos dijo:


> Tu pregunta original fue:
> *estoy construyendo un analizador de espectro de led basado en la web:*
> *http://pa-elektronika.hu/hu/kesz-pro...izator-ii.html*
> 
> ...


arme un amplificador con TDA2822M y usaria un canal para cada entrada de audio de el circuito. Despues de probar el voltaje en LM3916 con voltaje normal lo pruebo y veo que pasa.
Pero pregunte esto porque en la pagina no indica nada de amplificadores solamente una entrada de audio proveniente de un reproductor



MrCarlos dijo:


> De esto 3 párrafos se desprende que ya tienes armado el circuito. O No ??
> 
> 
> MrCarlos dijo:
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2013)

Publica el esquema de lo que estas armando.


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 17, 2013)

La placa que tiene los filtros de paso de banda, alimentacion del circuito,entrada de señal y tambien adjunto el pcb http://http://pa-elektronika.hu/old_ver/images/stories/kapcsolasok/spektrum_analizator_ii/spa_ii_savszuropanel_kapcsrajz.jpg 

http://http://pa-elektronika.hu/old_ver/images/stories/kapcsolasok/spektrum_analizator_ii/spa_ii_savszuropanel_beultetes.jpg

La placa que tiene los controles del analizador, aclaro que entre las salidas del LM3916 y las bases de los BC327 agregue una resistencia de 10k
http://http://pa-elektronika.hu/old_ver/images/stories/kapcsolasok/spektrum_analizator_ii/spa_ii_vezerlopanel_valoskapcsrajz.jpg

y el pcb 
http://http://pa-elektronika.hu/old_ver/images/stories/kapcsolasok/spektrum_analizator_ii/spa_ii_vezerlopanel_beultetes.jpg

la placa que tiene los leds 
http://http://pa-elektronika.hu/old_ver/images/stories/kapcsolasok/spektrum_analizator_ii/spa_ii_ledpanel_kapcsrajz.jpg

Hay palabras que estan en hungaro pero que indican con que se conecta en la otra placa donde por ejemplo dice SOROK en la otra placa tambien lo dice y es que se conectan ambas


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2013)

Que publiques el esquema significa que _*"Publiques el esquema"*_ y no es lo mismo que colocar el link.

Suponiendo que yo deseara colaborar con tu consulta, *¿ Por que además de colaborar debo ir a otra página ? *


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 17, 2013)

tinchoball, éste es el esquema que te pide Fogonazo. 
Yo prefiero que utilices un amplificador operacional a la entrada del analizador de espectro, que sea solo para el. También se hace con vu-meters. además de permitir un ajuste extra de la sensibilidad del circuito, también permite reforzar la señal en caso de ser muy débil.

No sé si incluíste los operacionales así, claramente ya viene preamplificado, además hay que ajustar cada frecuencia:






Saludos

PD: revisar archivo adjunto.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 17, 2013)

Hola tinchoball

(Mi Mensaje *#15* 27/Ago/2013. Tu Mensaje *#16* 17/dic/2013, 4 Meces después)

Puesto que haces varias referencias a mi mensaje *#15* en el tuyo *#16,* voy a retomar este tema.

Por toda la mensajería que se ha generado concluyo que en *TU* circuito, armado en PCB, no encienden los LED’s.
Además preguntas que si es necesario agregar un amplificador.

Lo que necesito es una fotografía del *TU *PCB donde está localizado el LM3916 –Creo es el que utilizas-. 
Toma esa fotografía lo más legible que se pueda por ambos lados de *TU* PCB y adjúntala en tu siguiente mensaje por favor.

Ahora bien: te pregunté que qué voltaje entra al PIN 5 del LMxxx 
Me diste una respuesta errónea.

En la segunda referencia que haces a mi mensaje *#15* Dices:
*mañana publico el nivel de voltaje que le llega** porque en este momento no me acuerdo exactamente, pero un amigo me **había** recomendado en usar un parlante de pocos Watts conectado al negativo del circuito y con el positivo del parlante ir siguiendo la **línea** de audio, me acuerdo que puse el parlante en el pin 5 del LM3916 y no se escuchaba nada por eso pregunte si tenia que ver con otro **parámetro** que no sea el audio*
(*Rojo* Mal Escrito; a mi tambien me pasa)

Si tu mensaje está fechado 16/Dic/2013 y hoy es 17/Dic/2013, HOY es Mañana y no has publicado nada de lo comprometido. *mañana publico el nivel de voltaje que le llega*

Sería de mucha utilidad para ti el tener, o disponer, de un generador de barrido para audio y un osciloscopio.
Si no los tienes pero tienes la posibilidad de pedirlos prestados a un amigo tenlo en cuenta para cuando se requieran.

Dices que tienes el circuito en PCB. Has algo por mi:
Trata de conectar ese circuito en tu PCB como se mira en la imagen adjunta. No todo es igual pero trata de captar la idea.
Aquí es donde se requiere el generador de barrido para audio y el osciloscopio.

Si todos los valores de las resistencias y capacitores, en el archivo que te adjunto, son iguales a los que aparecen en los diagramas de aquellos enlaces, entonces el nivel que requiere el LMxxx en tu PCB es de 2 Volts para que enciendan los LED’s de la fila superior.

Ajusta la salida del generador de barrido a una amplitud de pico a pico de 1.5 Volts y un barrido de frecuencia entre 30 y 1kHz. 
Aplica esta señal al PIN 5 del LMxxx y observa si enciende algún(os) LED’s.

Déjame saber los resultados

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 17, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Ajusta la salida del generador de barrido a una amplitud de pico a pico de 1.5 Volts y un barrido de frecuencia entre 30 y 1kHz.


Es mas sencillo tomar el datasheet del LM3915 y calcular cual es la tensión de referencia utilizada considerando las resistencias del divisor de tensión. Eso le dirá cual es el valor máximo admisible por esa configuración del chip... luego sabrá si hay que amplificarla o nó.
En *este link* está el esquemático... las resistencias son 5K y 8K2 así que la Vref es:
Vref = 1.25 (1+ 5K/8.2K) = 2.2V
Si la señal de entrada no llega a los 2.2V los LEDs nunca van a prender hasta el final...

Por supuesto que si aún así no encienden, pues habrá palmado algo, por que esos chips siempre funcionan bien...


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 17, 2013)

Hola Dr. Zoidberg

Por fin te apareces por aquí *-Dr. Zoidberg es el bueno para los asuntos de los LM39xx-*.
Vi el tema iniciado por ti, de ahí aprendí muchas cosas. Además todos aquellos temas en los que has participado.

Pensaba irme en la otra dirección, primero ver si funciona el circuito sencillo, medir el nivel de entrada y posteriormente verificarlo contra las hojas de datos.

Pero en fin veamos que responde tinchoball.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 17, 2013)

Hola MrCarlos!
Lo que vos propusiste es una muy buena idea para verificar el comportamieto global del sistema, pero el problema es que dudo que tinchoball tenga un generador de funciones para hacer esa prueba.

Saludos!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 17, 2013)

Hola Dr. Zoidberg

Creo que no es tan importante el que tinchoball tenga o no un generador de funciones, lo que pretendo es encontrar la falla, a control remoto, del circuito que tiene él armado en PCB.

En último caso, para rangos cortos de barrido de frecuencias, podríamos elaborar un circuito con el 555 controlando la frecuencia de oscilación con voltaje variable.
Creo que captas esta idea.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 17, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola tinchoball
> 
> (Mi Mensaje *#15* 27/Ago/2013. Tu Mensaje *#16* 17/dic/2013, 4 Meces después)
> 
> Puesto que haces varias referencias a mi mensaje *#15* en el tuyo *#16,* voy a retomar este tema.



disculpa la tardanza en responder pero hace unos días mire la notificación que tenia del tema.



MrCarlos dijo:


> Por toda la mensajería que se ha generado concluyo que en *TU* circuito, armado en PCB, no encienden los LED’s.



exactamente ni una mínima luminosidad.



MrCarlos dijo:


> Además preguntas que si es necesario agregar un amplificador.



si, arme en protoboard un amplificador con TDA2822M para ingresar cada salida del amplificador a la entrada de audio 


MrCarlos dijo:


> Lo que necesito es una fotografía del *TU *PCB donde está localizado el LM3916 –Creo es el que utilizas-.
> Toma esa fotografía lo más legible que se pueda por ambos lados de *TU* PCB y adjúntala en tu siguiente mensaje por favor.



a pesar de la desprolijidad en el circuito porque tuve que desoldar los transistores y volver a soldar nuevos, y también poner las resistencias de 10k paso que las pistas eran tan finas que no soportaron tanto pero igualmente hice puentes ubicados correctamente para simular esas pistas, y comprobé todo con un tester en la función para medir continuidad y estaba todo correcto por eso descarte esa duda.
adjunto fotos lo mas legible que pude con 5MP de camara del celular.












esta imagen enfoque a las salidas del LM3916 y los transistores








MrCarlos dijo:


> Ahora bien: te pregunté que qué voltaje entra al PIN 5 del LMxxx
> Me diste una respuesta errónea.
> 
> En la segunda referencia que haces a mi mensaje *#15* Dices:
> ...



el pin 5 del LM3916, con el audio conectado a la salida de auriculares de una notebook, con el tester en corriente continua da 4,69V y medido en corriente alterna (por las dudas) da 9,36V me parece que es demaciado.
Note midiendo las salidas despues de las resistencias de 100Ω que todos dan 0 menos 2 salidas que dan 2,15V 



MrCarlos dijo:


> Sería de mucha utilidad para ti el tener, o disponer, de un generador de barrido para audio y un osciloscopio.
> Si no los tienes pero tienes la posibilidad de pedirlos prestados a un amigo tenlo en cuenta para cuando se requieran.



Ya habia buscado hace un tiempo un osciloscopio y no encontre :S tampoco tengo pensado comprame uno POR AHORA, ya que salen mucho para la utilidad que le daria



MrCarlos dijo:


> Dices que tienes el circuito en PCB. Has algo por mi:
> Trata de conectar ese circuito en tu PCB como se mira en la imagen adjunta. No todo es igual pero trata de captar la idea.


 si te referis a que intente relacionar el diagrama con el PCB ya lo hice muchas veces para encontrar algun error de pcb, pero tambien chocaba siempre con la idea de que si al muchacho de la pagina le funciono correctamente y yo uso los mismos diagramas porque no deberia andar?



MrCarlos dijo:


> Aquí es donde se requiere el generador de barrido para audio y el osciloscopio.
> 
> Si todos los valores de las resistencias y capacitores, en el archivo que te adjunto, son iguales a los que aparecen en los diagramas de aquellos enlaces, entonces el nivel que requiere el LMxxx en tu PCB es de 2 Volts para que enciendan los LED’s de la fila superior.



habia valores que no eran comerciales por eso mismo use cercanas.
El nivel de voltaje lo conteste un poco mas arriba



MrCarlos dijo:


> Ajusta la salida del generador de barrido a una amplitud de pico a pico de 1.5 Volts y un barrido de frecuencia entre 30 y 1kHz.
> Aplica esta señal al PIN 5 del LMxxx y observa si enciende algún(os) LED’s.



si se pudiera seria mejor, pero la unica forma es con la salida de audio de la pc



MrCarlos dijo:


> Déjame saber los resultados
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



Gracias por ayudar...



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es mas sencillo tomar el datasheet del LM3915 y calcular cual es la tensión de referencia utilizada considerando las resistencias del divisor de tensión. Eso le dirá cual es el valor máximo admisible por esa configuración del chip... luego sabrá si hay que amplificarla o nó.
> En *este link* está el esquemático... las resistencias son 5K y 8K2 así que la Vref es:
> Vref = 1.25 (1+ 5K/8.2K) = 2.2V
> Si la señal de entrada no llega a los 2.2V los LEDs nunca van a prender hasta el final...
> ...



Lamentablemente mide 4,69V en continua y 9,36V en alterna   



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hola MrCarlos!
> Lo que vos propusiste es una muy buena idea para verificar el comportamieto global del sistema, pero el problema es que dudo que tinchoball tenga un generador de funciones para hacer esa prueba.
> 
> Saludos!!



  



MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Dr. Zoidberg
> 
> Creo que no es tan importante el que tinchoball tenga o no un generador de funciones, lo que pretendo es encontrar la falla, a control remoto, del circuito que tiene él armado en PCB.
> 
> ...



puede ser....


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 18, 2013)

Hola tinchoball

No leí con detenimiento tu mensaje *#16*, en el párrafo donde dices:
Después preguntamos a un amigo a ver si se le ocurría algo mas por lo cual no funcionaba, y nos recomendó lo de probar con un parlante y empezamos a probar y *todo el audio **moría** en una resistencia de 47K* por eso recomendó usar un amplificador para la entrada.
supongo que esa *resistencia de 47K* es la que está localizada a la entrada de audio de tu circuito.
Es la que se ve señalada en la imagen que te adjunto??. Si no, dónde esta localizada esa resistencia ??
Si probaste como te recomendó tu amigo –con un parlante –, eso es natural pues en ese punto no hay suficiente energía como para hacer funcionar al parlante.

En uno de los párrafos de tu mensaje *#26* mencionas:
si te referís a que intente relacionar el diagrama con el PCB ya lo hice muchas veces para encontrar algún error de PCB, _pero tambien chocaba siempre con la idea de que si al muchacho de la pagina le funciono correctamente y yo uso los mismos diagramas porque no __debería__ andar_?

_Pensando de esa manera cierras tu cerebro a la investigación, análisis, escrutinio de tu circuito con la intención de encontrar la causa de la falla._

0-0-0-0-0-0-
*No es necesaria una respuesta solo piensalo:*
Recuerdas todos los pasos para lograr hacer el PCB ??
No crees que en alguno hiciste una cosa por otra por lo que tu circuito no funciona??
0-0-0-0-0-0-

Bien, como sabemos que solo cuentas con un multímetro vamos a valernos de otras herramientas, digo si estás dispuesto a continuar para lograr tu objetivo.
Por favor no cites mis mensajes en los tuyos, de ese modo se hacen unos mensajes extremadamente grandes sin haber necesidad.

Vamos a iniciar de nuevo; supongo que tu PC tiene una SALIDA de audio y una ENTRADA y que Tú tienes bien identificadas cuál es la salida y cuál la entrada.
Deberás tener 2 cables blindados(Coaxial) con un Plug adecuado para ser conectado a la salida de audio y a la entrada de tu PC.
El cable que conectes a la salida de audio de tu PC, deberá tener un Plug adecuado, en el otro extremo, para ser conectado a la entrada de tu circuito.
El cable que conectes a la entrada de audio de tu PC, preferentemente deberá tener un caimán en la terminal de tierra(Blindaje) y en el cable central del coaxial una punta similar a las que tiene tu multímetro.
Con el Software de tu preferencia has tocar una melodía en tu PC. Ajusta el volumen a un nivel relativamente bajo.

Ahora si: conecta los cables antes mencionados a tu PC, el que conectes a la salida de tu PC conéctalo a la entrada de tu circuito.
Con el otro cable, que supuestamente lo conectaste a la entrada de tu PC, conecta el caimán a la tierra de tu circuito y con la otra punta, la parecida a las de tu multímetro, ve tocando cada punto de tu circuito por donde pasa la señal de audio.
Para esta prueba te sugiero que utilicemos los diagramas contenidos en las imágenes que te adjunto. De otro modo será más difícil entendernos.

Déjame saber los resultados de tus verificaciones por favor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## djstigma (Dic 18, 2013)

buenas gente inteligente, encontre este analizador de espectro y me gusto porque responde bastante bien a las frecuencias les dejo la info que pude conseguir, me costo bastante ya que la web estana en un idioma complicado y el registro me dio problemas pero ya aca esta para el que lo quiera armar 
la web original con videos http://pa-elektronika.hu/hu/kesz-projektek/94-spektrum-analizator-ii.html


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 18, 2013)

Hola! primero que todo, el problema mas serio que veo en el proyecto es la mala soldadura (malos contactos), inclusive pueden existir cortocircuitos entre los pines de los integrados. 
Veo que esa soldadura no es la mejor, hace un tiempo tenía una soldadura similar, no dejaba limpiar la punta del soldador y aunque utilizara resina o pasta siempre quedaban opacas y se funde dificilmente.

Mira por ejemplo donde veo errores... y recuerda luego de soldar todo utilizar un cepillo de dientes con thinner para limpiar muy bien la placa.


Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 18, 2013)

Hola djstigma - blanko001

Es el mismo analizador de espectro que presentó el originador de este tema. El idioma es húngaro.

Exacto blanko001, lo primero que hubiera sido bueno era limpiar perfectamente con un cepillo dental los PCB.
Se mira, en las imágenes que adjuntó el originador de este tema, que hay residuos de soldadura en algunas partes de los PCB y al parecer hacen contacto entre ellas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## djstigma (Dic 18, 2013)

ups, el problema fue que no pude abrir el que presento el creador del tema y claro no vi que era el mismo .
igual estoy tratando de pasar en limpio todo para hacer otra pcb de una cara para los led
tengo una duda, se puede ampliar a 200 leds ? que tendria que agregar o modificarle ?
la idea es ampliarlo hacia los costados para que el rango de leds que indican el espectro sea mayo y quede mas lindo. gracias amigos


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 18, 2013)

Hola djstigma

Creo que lo primero sería rediseñar los filtros.
Si vas a dejar el mismo ancho de banda que es de 8215 Hz. (De 30Hz a 16.4Khz)

Frecuencia​Nominal​30Hz​60Hz​120Hz​250Hz​500Hz​1kHz​2kHz​4,1kHz​8,2kHz​16,4kHz​

Tendrías que calcular un filtro cuya frecuencia central esté a medias de cada uno de los filtros actuales.

El panel de LED’s sería de 20Hriz x 10Vert.
Agregar otro LM3915 conectado en cascada con el actual.
Agregar otro 4017 conectado en cascada con el actual.
Agregar otros 4066A.
Agregar otros transistores Etc.

Lo más arduo, me imagino, serían los cálculos y la hechura de los nuevos PCB’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## djstigma (Dic 18, 2013)

muchas gracias por responder mrcarlos, eso de los filtros es medio complicado parami
pero buscando encontre otro que es mas grande aver que les parece
ya que estoy pregunto que reemplazo es viable para el ICL7660cpa ? busque encontre estos TLC7660CPA, LMC7660, NJU7660D, TC1044, max1044. pero ninguno hay en mi pais
abra alguno mas comun ? gracias


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 19, 2013)

MrCarlos, Dr. Zoidberg y blanko001les comento que con mi compañero medimos muy cuidadosamente las continuidades de cada punto que marcan ustedes porque era la primer sospecha que teniamos y antes de ponerle un voltio para no arriesgar a quemar nada, en ese momento las pistad estaban en muy buenas condiciones y todo bien soldado pero tuvimos que desoldar los transistores y poner nuevos porque se.habian quemado tambien pusimos las resistencias de 10k pero nunca dejamdo de medir continuidades en el circuito y con mas cuidado ahi porque las pistas eran finas y se quebraron de la nada, si fuese un error de placa no nos quedaria otra que hacerlas de nuevo pero queremos descartar toda clase de errores que no hayamos medido o algun error del circuito.
la idea que tenes MrCarlos de tener una forma para ingresar sonido es muy buena ! Pero antes de probarla queria comentarles algo que me habia olvidado, cuando medimos la caida de voltaje en los leds nos sorprendio muchisimo porque los dos pin de cada led (anodo-catodo) tenian energia positiva y nos dimos cuenta que desde la salida de la placa de los filtros no sale energia negativa en ninguna salida hacia la otra placa, por este motivo cuando tocabamos con el dedo el negativo de los leds se encendian con poca luminosidad. Despues un amigo nos dijo que el circuito trabajaba con semisiclos negativos por eso no podiamos medir ese voltaje, y otra cosa fue que a las salidas del LM3916 todos sus voltajes daban 0 excepto 2 que daban 2.32V pero es normal, esta bien supongo. Espero su respuesta a este problema. Basicamente quiero descartar dudas simples e ir acomplejando de a poco, espero que entiendan

( disculpen los errores de ortografia, lo escribi co  el celular )


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 20, 2013)

Bueno es lógico que los led tengan voltaje positivo en ambas terminales mientras no estén encendidos, debido a que su ánodo siempre va vinculado a una tensión positiva, y al comportarse como diodos que son conducen hacia el cátodo, ésto hasta que los LM3916 permitan la conducción hasta el negativo o tensión de referencia baja. Creo que el problema que tienes abarca muchas posibilidades... no sé si sea posible que monten una etapa por vez en el protoboard e ir probando con las tarjetas pcb ya realizadas, así se descarta primero cual etapa falla.


----------



## djstigma (Dic 20, 2013)

amigos voy a comprar todo para armar esto, pero tengo una duda con el componente marcado como L1 2,7uh 023a. en la foto parece una resistencia y en la casa de electronica me dicen que no tienen. que puede hacer ? 
y otra duda, se podra hacer que cada canal maneje el doble de leds ? osea que cada barra este formada por 2 baras de led ?
gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 20, 2013)

djstigma dijo:


> amigos voy a comprar todo para armar esto, pero tengo una duda con el componente marcado como L1 2,7uh 023a. en la foto parece una resistencia y en la casa de electronica me dicen que no tienen. que puede hacer ?
> y otra duda, se podra hacer que cada canal maneje el doble de leds ? osea que cada barra este formada por 2 baras de led ?
> gracias



El componente que mencionas se llama bobina, suelen parecer un resisrtor porque son pequeñas y no manejarán mucha corriente, son básicamente importantes por su valor de inductancia, también el código de colores es similar al de los resistores. El valor de la misma es 2,7µH. Para ese valor si no es mucha osadía la puedes calcular e intentar fabricar, ya es cuestión de leer como se realiza, luego la compruebas con alguien que te preste un medidor de inductancias o en una electrónica te harán el favor. Si tienes aparatos viejos como VHS y otros puedes revisar si tienen una bobina de esas, suelen ser verdes pero también las hay marrones, te sirve una con los siguientes colores: rojo, violeta, dorado, la cuarta banda puede ser dorada, plateada o negra, que representa la tolerancia. se guía por las tres primeras lineas ante todo, recordé las unidades de disquete pero la que traen es de 27µH, un valor muy superior al requerido.

Lo de cada barra esté formada por dos barras... es decir, cada barra clonada dos veces? si es así pues solo es disponer de a 2 led en serie. 

Saludos


----------



## djstigma (Dic 20, 2013)

exelente explicacion amigo  muchas gracias
y si eso de los led seria clonarlos para que lleve 200 sin agregar mas nada porque la verdad me sale bastante caro armarlo jaja 
entonces seria en serie ? no les faltaria voltaje de esa manera 
o es en paralelo ? 
gracias amigo


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 20, 2013)

Yo los dispondría en serie para que una misma corriente atraviese por 2 LEDs, si los disponemos en paralelo es posible que la corriente no se distribuya de igual manera por los 2, de hecho es lo que sucederá y en llegado caso puede reducir la vida de los LEDs. Si luego del diseño en serie notas que se disminuye mucho la iluminación de los mismos, entonces simplemente procedes a disminuir un poco el valor de las resistencias de 100Ω a la salida de los transistores que controlan los cátodos de la matriz. Para esto se pueden emplear resistores de unos 82Ω y dependiendo el color de los LEDs puedes bajar a 56Ω. 

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Dic 20, 2013)

ok voy a hacer como tu me comentas, ahora me di cuenta que no tengo el esquema electrico, de todos los archivos que baje no veo que ninguno sea el mismo. en todo caso la ultima foto que colgue seria lo mas parecido. digo porque no veo ningun electrolitico ni los pressets
soy yo o falta el esquema completo ?


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 20, 2013)

Debe tener un preset de ajuste para cada frecuencia, si no que es lo que intenta que se muestre en los LEDs? Son 3 placas en total.

Por cierto ya te fijaste que la placa de la matriz LED es de doble cara?


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 20, 2013)

Estoy mirando atentamente y me di cuenta que donde iba la bobina de 2.5mH puse una resistencia de 2.2K por error. Y ese integrado es el que suministra los semisiclos negativos al circuito.
Pudo haberse quemado el integrado ? Que pudo haber pasado si no se quemo ? Voy a ver si consigo la bobina pero yo copie la lista de componentes de la pagina y no me acuerdo de haberla visto


----------



## djstigma (Dic 20, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Debe tener un preset de ajuste para cada frecuencia, si no que es lo que intenta que se muestre en los LEDs? Son 3 placas en total.
> 
> si migo eso lovi, pero no me parece que este el circuito completo
> lo que parece estar completo son las fotos en fondo negro, pero tampoco es muy apreciable ya que esta lleno de los dibujos y valores de los componentes, yo lo que queria era el circuito completo pero como el de la ultima foto con simbolos para rediseñar la pcb
> ...



si amigo vi lo de lod led, pero justamente de la menera que los consigo me salen la tercera parte 
comprando 200  poreso los quiero aprobechar jeje

PD la bobina esta en la lista de materiales en hungaro 2,7uH/0,23A
PD 2: agrego la otra parte del circuito en simbolo que faltaba


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 20, 2013)

djstigma dijo:


> si amigo vi lo de lod led, pero justamente de la menera que los consigo me salen la tercera parte
> comprando 200  poreso los quiero aprobechar jeje
> 
> PD la bobina esta en la lista de materiales en hungaro 2,7uH/0,23A
> PD 2: agrego la otra parte del circuito en simbolo que faltaba



Sip! es la parte que te falta... y verás que necesitas ajustar cada preset hasta lograr la respuesta requerida. Por otro lado necesitas la bobina o realizarla, la verdad no sé que tan crítica sea pero está en conjunto con un condensador (circuito LC). Cuando tengas todo armado y si aún no tienes la bobina te recomiendo realizarla con alambre esmaltado ya que es un valor muy bajo de inductancia, con unas pocas espiras sale... es una prueba nada más.


----------



## djstigma (Dic 20, 2013)

gracias amigo, por suerte consegui la bobina  el lunes pienso traer todos los materiales
una pregunta mas para salir de dudas, en la lista de materiales figura DIP16 y DIP18 no los veo en ninguna de las fotos ni circuitos, pero intuyo que se refiere a 2 de los pressets como de mas precicion que los otros, puede ser ? te dejo la foto de la lista y otra que creo es la regulacion de los pressets 

gracias amigo


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 20, 2013)

DIP16 y DIP18 son las bases para integrados así las llaman.
Por ejemplo para un IC (circuito integrado) de 16 pines se pide una base para integrado de 16 pines, lo mismo para la de 18.
Es mejor que a todos los IC del proyecto les ponga bases, revisa de cuantos pines son cada uno y así las pide. Además traen una marca para orientar el pin1.


----------



## djstigma (Dic 20, 2013)

ok gracias amigo aveces me confundo con lo mas simple y lo complicado me queda mas facil 
mas tarde preparare las nuevas pcb, por temas de espacio y que no tengo placa doble cara
cuando las tenga las comparto, capas que alguien mas tiene el mismo problema y les sirve
amigo tenes idea que software es el que uso el autor para los circuitos en simbolo ?
no lo recono*Z*co, al*-*menos no es de los que uso, gracias otra ves


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 20, 2013)

No se... parece ser proteus. exactamente no lo reconozco.


----------



## djstigma (Dic 20, 2013)

ok amigo, yo uso el proteus pero no me doy cuenta, si es muy parecido
podrias indicarme si voy bien con la matrix ? puse los led en serie como me su*G*eriste 
mirandolo de frente las salidas de los transistores del LM3916 entrarian por abajo
te pregunto porque no quiero armarlo al*-*revés 
gracias amigo


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 21, 2013)

djstigma dijo:


> ok amigo, yo uso el proteus pero no me doy cuenta, si es muy parecido
> podrias indicarme si voy bien con la matrix ? puse los led en serie como me sujeriste
> mirandolo de frente las salidas de los transistores del LM3916 entrarian por abajo
> te pregunto porque no quiero armarlo alreves
> gracias amigo



Al parecer está bien, ya sería saber lo que tienes en mente  según entiendo las patas de los led que quedan al aire las une por detrás y a las salidas del LM3916, solo la primera columna lleva los led unidos por encima porque lo permite el diseño, yo  lo veo bien... ya veremos


----------



## djstigma (Dic 21, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Al parecer está bien, ya sería saber lo que tienes en mente  según entiendo las patas de los led que quedan al aire las une por detrás y a las salidas del LM3916, solo la primera columna lleva los led unidos por encima porque lo permite el diseño


 
claro amigo solo esa columna la pude unir, las patas que estan al aire van con puente porque es pcb de una cara, mi duda era si estaba bien la serie y la dispocicion de pines. y claro que no me prendan los led desde el costado por ajemplo jaja 

agrego primer pcb, esta sin revisar pero creo que no tiene errores, despues subo el resto


----------



## djstigma (Dic 28, 2013)

como andan todos, felices fiestas !!
bueno vengo a contar que ya estoy armando el analizador de espectro, dejo fotos para que vean como voy a*-*ver que les parece
y tengo un par de dudas, primero el pote si vi bien dice 470k, pero no consigo. la pregunta es si cambio por otro valor debo cambiar la resistencia de 22k para igualar eso ?
y otra pregunta, el ICL7660CPA lo consegui pero me llamo la atencion que venga en una bolsita anti estatica, mi pregunta es porque ?? es mas delicado que los otros IC 
bueno que pasen bien


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 31, 2013)

djstigma dijo:


> como andan todos, felices fiestas !!
> bueno vengo a contar que ya estoy armando el analizador de espectro, dejo fotos para que vean como voy aver que les parece
> y tengo un par de dudas, primero el pote si vi bien dice 470k, pero no consigo. la pregunta es si cambio por otro valor debo cambiar la resistencia de 22k para igualar eso ?
> y otra pregunta, el ICL7660CPA lo consegui pero me llamo la atencion que venga en una bolsita anti estatica, mi pregunta es porque ?? es mas delicado que los otros IC
> bueno que pasen bien



Muy prolijo, si me decis que te funciona hago las placas de nuevo ya que tengo dudas con eso
Hiciste con metodo de planchado ?


----------



## djstigma (Dic 31, 2013)

si amigo lo hice con la plancha, la verdad no*-*se si funciona aun jaja no lo termine, estoy armando la matrix y me falta el choke de 2.7 uh que lo avía conseguido pero nunca llego 
yo estoy armando con 200 leds muy probable tenga que modificar algo mas por la lumin*O*sidad de los led pero tengo confianza que va a andar bien. 
hace placas nuevas con cuidado que queden bien y armalo amigo no te rindas ok solo tene mas pacien*C*ia asi te salen bien las cosas y mira bien varias veces antes de poner algun componente
solo son sugerencias ok suerte


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 31, 2013)

djstigma dijo:


> yo estoy armando con 200 leds muy probable tenga que modificar algo mas por la luminusidad de los led pero tengo confianza que va a andar bien.



Para eso se debe tener en cuenta que dependiendo del color del LED se debe someter a cierto potencial, el amarillo es el que necetita menos tensión... pero todos los LED "comunes" iluminan bién entre 10mA y 20mA, yo calculo entre 15mA y 18mA. 
Si hay algo por modificar son los valores de las resistencias que alimentan los LED. Bueno primero experimentar tal cual y ver si necesitan el ajuste.

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Dic 31, 2013)

apareciste blanko jaja ya lo tengo ahi viste, solo me falta la maldita bobinita que tengo ganas de hacerla, tengo un programita que es para calcular bobinas. pero no*-*se que tan preciso sera
podrias si fueras tan amable responder 2 dudas que deje 2 comentarios arriba ? muchas gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 31, 2013)

djstigma dijo:


> como andan todos, felices fiestas !!
> bueno vengo a contar que ya estoy armando el analizador de espectro, dejo fotos para que vean como voy aver que les parece
> y tengo un par de dudas, primero el pote si vi bien dice 470k, pero no consigo. la pregunta es si cambio por otro valor debo cambiar la resistencia de 22k para igualar eso ?
> y otra pregunta, el ICL7660CPA lo consegui pero me llamo la atencion que venga en una bolsita anti estatica, mi pregunta es porque ?? es mas delicado que los otros IC
> bueno que pasen bien



Hola... se me pasó por alto.
Bien, no sé cual es el pote que te refieres que es de 470K, no veo uno de esos, sube el esquema y encierra el susodicho a ver si lo pasé por alto ; de todos modos un pote de 470K se podría reemplazar por uno de 500K sin ajustes mayores, de hecho no debería existir problema en ello. Pero primero veremos a ver a cual te refieres.

Por otro lado, el ICL7660CPA es un integrado de una marca muy reconocida, creo que intersil, ahora llamada Maxim, es del tipo CMOS, hasta donde entiendo ese tipo de integrado sufre daños irreparables con la estática, son delicados en ese sentido, pero en general todos los IC deben manejarse con precaución para evitar daños internos. Es muy bueno que los IC sean vendidos en su empaque antiestático. Se podría decir que los otros integrados son mas "mil guerras" y por eso son de uso mas general y no les ponen tanto misterio al manipularlos... no es mas.

Intenta lo de la bobina, no veo problema en intentar fabricarla, aprendes algo nuevo y será un punto a favor en tu esfuerzo y dedicación por el proyecto.

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Dic 31, 2013)

no te preocupes amigo no es obligacion responder 
te dejo la foto con el pote, creo que regula la señal osea la intensidad con la que reacciona el circuito ante la señal de audio no*-*se bien no me puse a analizarlo en verdad
el pote que consigo aca es de 50k por*-*eso la inquietud jaja
feliz año para todos


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 1, 2014)

Ese es un potenciómetro de 1MΩ, y según debe ser logaritmico, también puede ser lineal no le veo mucho problema...

Y pidelo de un megaohmio y listo, yo creo que si deben tener. En efecto hace referencia a la ganancia del operacional para ajustar la sensibilidad del circuito.
Saludos!

PD: 50K no te sirve


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 2, 2014)

Yo tambien estoy peleando por encontrar la bobina vi hace poco ese pequeño detalle que decia MH jajaja. Hacer la bobina va a estar complicado en el tema de lugar pero bueno si no queda otra hay que hacerlo. 
Tengo pensado pober esta bobina y si no funciona  realizar el circuito en un simulador de electronica, y luego dependiendo los resultados hacer de nuevo las placas, ganas de que funcione no faltan. Solamente faltan posibilidades. El 4066 a mi no me vino con el envoltorio antiestatico, vaya a saber porque


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 2, 2014)

Y lo peor de todo es que no sé porque tanto lío con lo de la bobina, personalmente yo fabricaría el circuito con un regulador LM7805 para los +5V y un LM7905 para -5V mediante una "fuentecita" con tap central. Así se evita el uso del ICL4066. Yo propuse lo de fabricar la bobina ya que se cuenta con el intengrado, pero si no... Y bueno la otra opción sería visitar mercados de pulgas o desarmar cosas a ver entre todo donde se encuentra la bobina... que mirando bien el esquema no creo que nos sirvan las típicas parecidas a resistores, si no que soporten mas miliamperios.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 2, 2014)

hola gente, bueno alclaro porque hay una confucion aca. el IC con proteccion extra es el ICL7660CPA, no el 4066

despues en la foto que pase con el circulo rojo el pote dice 470k (?) con un signito de pregunta 
pero en el circuito dice 1m log, ka R41 tambien dice 22k (?) eso es porque se puede cambiar o que  no entiendo que cuentas saco el que lo hizo

la bobinita malvada esta  en la foto es del tipo resistor si, pero si la hago no me ba a quedar igual jaja yo use este programita aver que les parece, dejo el calculo aproximado hecho

hay alguna manera de medir el valor de la bobina con un multimetro ? porque tengo muchas bobinas pero no dicen el balor


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 2, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion en hungaro a sus consideracion, saludos http://bsselektronika.hu/index.php?w=EHIsEIYnKL


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 2, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> hola gente, bueno alclaro porque hay una confucion aca. el IC con proteccion extra es el ICL7660CPA, no el 4066
> 
> despues en la foto que pase con el circulo rojo el pote dice 470k (?) con un signito de pregunta
> pero en el circuito dice 1m log, ka R41 tambien dice 22k (?) eso es porque se puede cambiar o que  no entiendo que cuentas saco el que lo hizo
> ...



Eeeeee  si, creo que también me equivoqué porque el nombre es parecido... 
igualmente hablo del ICL7660CPA, el nombre es parecido. (supongo jeje)

Los valores de la resistencia y el potenciómetro se disponen de acuerdo a la ganancia deseada y la configuración del amplificación operacional, con simples calculos puedes estimar los valores que necesitas. Aquí algo al respecto.

La bobinita malvada tiene solución, puedes fabricarla con los datos que te dió el software, en el multímetro se puede medir siempre y cuando cuente con la opción de inductancia, sino puedes fabricarla e ir a una electrónica para que te la midan (la bobina eh!). 

Una pregunta, la inductancia la calculaste en núcleo de aire? 

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 2, 2014)

he.... buena pregunta nose en que la calcule no mire eso  
si quieres te facilito el software y lo ves tu mismo y de paso te quedas con una herramienta
http://www.mediafire.com/download/0cq6a3m16d3o6qe/CalcBob.rar





jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto esta informacion en hungaro a sus consideracion, saludos http://bsselektronika.hu/index.php?w=EHIsEIYnKL



gracias amigo, se ve interesante y mas simple de armar. lastima no lo vi antes 
igual yo eleji armar este otro porque mire varios y este es el que me parecio tenia mejor respuesta a las frecuencias


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 2, 2014)

Ya veo, mira que dice en color lila que es para bobinas circulares con núcleos de aire.
Puedes buscar un trozo de alambre esmaltado para bobinar, preferiblemente es mejor comprar 1m en una tienda de esmaltados, pides el calibre necesario y listo... Ya que el software me permite ingresar el diámetro del alambre y el diámetro del núcleo... Entonces por ejemplo:
Yo utilicé un desarmador que tiene 6mm de diámetro para enrrollar las espiras, tengo a la mano alambre calibre 22 que es de 0.65mm de diámetro (hay tablas del calibre, no hay que ponerse a medir) 
entonces:


Se necesitarían 46 espiras.

PD: No recordaba que hace mucho utilicé el software y ya estaba instalado... debo tener cualquier cantidad de software electrónico instalado , de todas formas gracias, de una le servirá a muchos que quieran realizar el proyecto y los detenga la bobina.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 2, 2014)

por*-*supuesto amigo la idea es compartir
sa*B*es que la unica duda que tengo con respecto a la bobina es el nucleo de aire
yo creo que deberia ser del mismo material que los nucleos de los choper por ejemplo
tu que crees ?


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 2, 2014)

El nucleo es para aumentar la inductancia en un espacio reducido, es decir, los materiales ferrosos, como la misma ferrita o el hierro, aumentan la inductancia de una determinada bobina, ésto es; por ejemplo que para las 46 espiras con nucleo de aire se pueden obtener diversas inductancias dependiendo si introducimos un material en medio del núcleo... de 2.7uH podríamos aumentar varias veces el valor de la inductancia dependiendo como dije antes del material. Por tal motivo encontramos inductores de por ejemplo 680uH con un número de espiras que al estar en el aire tendrían vaores muy inferiores. Es mas... estoy seguro que de hallar una bobina comercial con núcleo de materiales ferrosos y de 2,7uH tendrá un número muy menor de espiras a las calculadas con núcleo de aire y mas aún si el diámetro fuese el de la bobina comercial en cuestión. 

PD: perdón si escribo muy confuso, aveces ni yo mismo me entiendo pero hago el esfuerzo 
Saludos.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 2, 2014)

ok amigo tienes razon el nucleo aumenta la inductancia, como no razone eso  en fin
bueno la voy a armar sin nucleo, ahora desarmo algo ajaja a*-*ver que alambre tengo y *QUE* hago
en este momento estoy armando la matrix me faltan soldar 140 leds voy a quedar :loco:
y no te hagas problema se*-*te entiende clarito ok al*-*menos yo lo entiendo jeje


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 2, 2014)

Ahora que me acuerdo tengo el alambre ( que supongo es es esmaltado ) que saque una bobina como esta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 de una fuente atx y tengo el alambre y el nucleo ceramico creo, eso si ni idea el calibre pero tengo bastante, voy a seguir averiguando en algunos locales capaz que encuentro.
Me confundi con el codigo del integrado pero tampoco me vino con empaque


----------



## djstigma (Ene 2, 2014)

amigo nose si ese calibre sirbe lo veo un poco grueso, ademas estamos hablando de hacerlo sin nucleo 
te lo comento para que lo tengas en cuenta, cuando yo la haga subo fotos para dar idea y ver si me quedo bien. espero que el amigo blanko lo corrobore
te dejo para que veas el enpaque del IC y no solo esto si no que bienen de a 2 en el enpaque
y me costo 5 dolares


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 2, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> amigo nose si ese calibre sirbe lo veo un poco grueso, ademas estamos hablando de hacerlo sin nucleo
> te lo comento para que lo tengas en cuenta, cuando yo la haga subo fotos para dar idea y ver si me quedo bien. espero que el amigo blanko lo corrobore
> te dejo para que veas el enpaque del IC y no solo esto si no que bienen de a 2 en el enpaque
> y me costo 5 dolares



El calibre puede ser mayor, se puede mantener la inductancia sin importar el calibre (hasta cierto margen y en teoría) pero no varía mucho para calibres similares, igualmente se recalcula para otros posibles alambres y/o se corrobora el número de espiras. Lo que si sucederá es que la bobina ocupará mas espacio a mayor calibre. 

Lo del IC lo que sucede es que el importador o casa electrónica los pidió a la fabrica y no pidió muchas unidades, por ende se empacan en menor número. Eso creo y es especular


----------



## djstigma (Ene 2, 2014)

puede ser, cuando los compre quedaban 4 paquetes me dijeron
bueno por fin termine la matrix ya estaba mariado de soldar leds leds leds 
ahora me queda poner los cables cintas y la bobina maldita


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 2, 2014)

Hombre... buen trabajo, 400 pines...  Igualmente espero que todo salga bien y todo su trabajo se vea reflejado en un buen analizador de espectro!
Segun veo pronto tendremos energizado el circuito y a probar!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 2, 2014)

jaja si espero que ande todo bien porque entre el trabajo el tiempo y el dinero  me las corto jajajaja



estaba mirando la foto esta con mayor atencion y no veo que los colores de la bobinita sean rojo violea  parami es negro marron o algo asi, porque de estas tengo varias ustedes que opinan ?


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 2, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> jaja si espero que ande todo bien porque entre el trabajo el tiempo y el dinero  me las corto jajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> estaba mirando la foto esta con mayor atencion y no veo que los colores de la bobinita sean rojo violea  parami es negro marron o algo asi, porque de estas tengo varias ustedes que opinan ?



Yo la veo café, negro, dorado, plateado... que sería 1µH, de ser negro la primera entonces tendíamos 0µH es decir... nada. Mmmm no sé que tan critico sea el valor pero lo que si es claro es que el inductor de la imagen no es de 2.7µH.
Mira... si tienes inductores de color *café, negro, dorado*... (la cuarta banda sería tolerancia, puede ser dorada, plateada o café) son de 1µH, puedes disponer 3 en serie y tendrías unos 3µH; un valor cercano a 2.7µH.

Saludos


----------



## djstigma (Ene 2, 2014)

si casi seguro tengo de esas. pero me llama poderosamente la atencion la diferencia que hay en la foto y la que pide, en el circuito tambien con el pote hay una diferencia en la lista de materiales dice 470k y la bobina 2.7 uh. ya nose que es lo que debo tomar en cuenta como la que realmente va
para mi esto tiene muchos baches


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 3, 2014)

No os preocupéis... 
Realmente el circuito permite experimentar un poco, puedes conectar la de 1uH, y medir la tensión de salida que debe ser cercana a -5V... si anda bien pués no hay problema en dejarla. 

El valor del potenciómetro no es muy crítico, es más, me parece muy elevado aún siendo de 470K, lo que hace el pote junto con la resistencia de 22K es ajustar la ganancia de la señal de entrada, en cuánto mas grande es el valor del pote se logra mayor ganancia, pero existe como límite la tensión de alimentación, por ende no me explico para que tanta ganancia... inclusive estaría mejor con uno de 250K.

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 3, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion a sus consideracion en ingles muy completa, saludos


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 4, 2014)

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto esta informacion a sus consideracion en ingles muy completa, saludos



muy buena para entender mejor el circuito


djstigma y blanko001: todavia no pude conseguir la resistencia de choque de este valor, es buena idea la de poner 3 de 1µH en serie que lo veo un valor mas simple de conseguir, sino no va a quedar otra que hacerla, pero primero me quiero fijar de buscarla en varios lados. 
Te quedo perfecta la matriz de leds ! 
Estoy sospechando de la fuente de alimentacion de mi analizador de espectro, porque la alimento con una fuente de pc que entrega los 5V que son usados en el circuito, pero el otro dia probando un amplificador con TDA2822M me di cuenta que genera un ruido enorme a el circuito, y tal vez puede influir en algo, nose que diran ustedes


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 4, 2014)

Pués el ruido enorme haría encender muchos o todos los LED de la matriz, pero no podemos determinar si esa es la causa del mal funcionamiento de tu circuito hasta que no pruebes con otra fuente, preferiblemente regulada.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 4, 2014)

no sabria decirte si es la fuente el problema pero casi seguro que no es ese tu problema
yo por ejemplo aun no coloque el ICL7660CPA lo deje para lo ultimo porque lo vi muy delicadito jaja capas que tu problema radica en el y el error de la resistencia en lugar de la bobina nose es solo una idea
yo no hice la bobina aun porque estoy con otros trabajos pero mañana domingo capas la hago y espero me quede bien, igual no tengo el pote para colocarle asi lo prendo aver si anda jaja
pero ya tengo todo pronto por suerte


----------



## djstigma (Ene 6, 2014)

buenas buenas, tenia idea de alimentar el circuito con 12v, que pasara si le doy ese voltaje ? 
calculo que los transistores y los ic toleran ese voltaje sin problemas. pero nose que variacion podria tener. pienso que puede quedar defasado de los parametros y ya no regule las frecuencias pero no estoy seguro de eso


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 6, 2014)

Busca la hoja de datos de cada IC, ahí lo sabrás... lo de las frecuencias es independiente de la tensión suministrada. Hay que tener cuidado con aplicar tensiones, en especial por el IC de tensión negativa.
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 6, 2014)

bueno ya lo prendi! me canse de esperar la maldita bobina y puse una de 4,7uh que encontre y anda igual tambien le puse otra en paralelo y no hay diferencia. el pote le puse uno de 100k que tenia a mano y anda tambien y si lo saco es lo mismo, osea con o sin pote es igual la señal
tambien le baje las resistencias de 47k de la entrada de audio para darle mas ganancia pero es lo mismo no varia nada. pero  apenas me mueve 4 ileras, le agregue una amplificacion de 1w para lograr 4 ileras ok solo con la señal del auricular ni se mueve, y tengo una columna que nose porque no anda, pero si le muevo el preset reacciona un poco mejor pero no anda como las otras. bueno sin mas dejo un video para que vean que anda para quellos que estaban con dudas ok ahora quedan los ajustes creo yo ya que aun no logro que prenda todo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ieEUA89yXQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 6, 2014)

Amigo no se si sea mi PC pero no puedo ver el video, puedes subirlo a Youtube o algo así?
Revisa los componenetes de esa hilera, primero el PCB de dicha hilera, que no existan malos contactos, luego resistencias o el mismo pote de dicha frecuencia... revisa toda la etapa que filtra esa frecuencia.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 7, 2014)

blanko001 ...aca te  re-subo el video al foro...esta bueno el analizador...


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Amigo no se si sea mi PC pero no puedo ver el video, puedes subirlo a Youtube o algo así?
> Revisa los componenetes de esa hilera, primero el PCB de dicha hilera, que no existan malos contactos, luego resistencias o el mismo pote de dicha frecuencia... revisa toda la etapa que filtra esa frecuencia.


subido el video a youtube
amigo es un poco extraña la falla, es todo nuevo el pote funciona y no hay falsos contactos
yo creo que es el transistor que vino fallado o uno de los integrados 
lo que no deja de sorprenderme es la cantidad de señal que precisa para marcar algo
es demasiada voy a probar a darle señal desde la salida del amplificador aver que hace
porque me parece exagerado tener que armar un ampli solo para que esto ande, ademas depende mucho del ampli que ponga lo que el muestre en la matrix ya que si el sonido no es equalizado marca cualquier cosa, eso lo comprobe hoy


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

Y si es el pote? intercambialo con otro de otro lado... si el daño persiste en la misma línea no es el pote, si el daño se va a la línea sigueinte... entonces ya tienes una parte solucionada

Por otro lado NO LO CONECTES  directamente al amplificador, se puede quemar tu circuito si no se hizo con ese fin... Pareciera que la falla es del LM3915 porque no sobrepasa de la 4 fila
Estás alimentando con 12V el LM3915? y el resto con 5V?

PD: las resistencias de 47K solo realizan la mezcla de los 2 canales, ahí no hay que mover nada, además se ve que no se puede conectar directamente al amplificador.

La ganancia aumenta si aumentas el valor del potenciómetro... la fórmula básica para esa etapa de amplificación es:

Vout= -Vin(Rf/Rin) donde Rf es el potenciómetro y Rin es la de 22K.. como puedes ver... si se aumenta el valor del potenciómetro la ganancia se incrementa enormemente. Si no tienes potenciómetros mas grandes prueba con resistencias fijas de diversos valores superiores a 100K


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

amigo no pensaba poner al ampli al palo jaja solo pensaba probar con el volumen al minimo he ir subiendolo solo un poco y si no aumentaba no darle mas, porque como dije antes con la señal del ordenador apenas prende y con un ampli de 1w logre que prendan 4 filas. igual no voy a conectarlo por las dudas amigo, no quiero quemar todo
estoy alimentando todo con 5v
pero creo este lm3916 se alimenta a partir de los 12v corregime si me equivoco
el pote lo intercambie y no es
lo del pote nose porque si lo pongo o lo saco es lo mismo 
tu dices que si tiene la resistencia que ofrece el pote la ganancia aumenta ?
yo sospecho que hay algo mal y no veo que es. una prueba que hice fue tocar con el dedo la base de los transistores que salen del lm3916 y prenden las filas pero no todas, las ultimas 3 no prenden por mas que las toque y eso es raro si le agrego que no prenden normalmente tampoco
y otra cosa que me paso fue que tube que invertir una de las cintas porque marcaba al reves
y dicho ya de paso quedo al reves porque los led rojos eran los ultimos, y me guie por el circuito para armar todo, osea que no esta bien del todo este circuito
al parecer todos los IC soportan 12v menos el ICL7660. que pasa si alimento el LM3916 con 12v ? tendria que ver de aisalar los 12v del resto del cicuito o hay algo mas a tener en cuenta ?


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> amigo no pensaba poner al ampli al palo jaja solo pensaba probar con el volumen al minimo he ir subiendolo solo un poco y si no aumentaba no darle mas, porque como dije antes con la señal del ordenador apenas prende y con un ampli de 1w logre que prendan 4 filas. igual no voy a conectarlo por las dudas amigo, no quiero quemar todo
> estoy alimentando todo con 5v
> pero creo este lm3916 se alimenta a partir de los 12v corregime si me equivoco
> el pote lo intercambie y no es
> ...



El LM3915/16 debe ir solo a 12V en el pin 3(+Vcc) y 9(modo barra). El ICL7660 debe ir a +5V ( el se encarga de enviar -5V). El resto de ICs son alimentados a +5V, así lo hizo el creador del circuito.
Mira la imagen del LM3916 alimentado a 12V:


Sospecho algo erroneo por lados del LM3915... Todos los transistores andan bien?, me parece extraño lo del dedo, debieron iluminar.

Por otro lado lo del pote... el potenciómetro que pensamos que era o de 470KΩ o 1MΩ, es el que ajusta la ganancia, aunque no lo creas entre mayor sea el valor en Ω entre sus terminales, mayor será la ganancia luego de esa etapa del operacional... no lo digo yo, es la configuración del amplificador operacional.  Puede servir probar con una resistencia de unos 220KΩ o una de 470KΩ.

PD: que colores tienen las resistencias de 1.2K y 8.1K del LM3915?


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

las resistencia de 5k1 verde,marron, rojo. en el circuito pide de 5k y 5k1 es lo mas parecido que encontre la de 8k2 es gris,rojo,rojo. en ves de 1k2 va de 5k en el circuito este.
bueno los tr son nuevos a no ser que alguno este fallado deverian estar bien
voy a probar a poner resistencias fijas al pote ok aver si aumenta la ganancia
pero en el circuito original se alimenta todo con 5v, incluso ayer mirando mejor el pdf del lm3916 dice que funciona desde los 3v asi que no se que pasa, porque en lo personal me parece poca corriente pero sin enbargo parace suficiente tambien. hay amigo esto se esta complicando jaja


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> las resistencia de 5k1 verde,marron, rojo. en el circuito pide de 5k y 5k1 es lo mas parecido que encontre la de 8k2 es gris,rojo,rojo. en ves de 1k2 va de 5k en el circuito este.
> bueno los tr son nuevos a no ser que alguno este fallado deverian estar bien
> voy a probar a poner resistencias fijas al pote ok aver si aumenta la ganancia
> pero en el circuito original se alimenta todo con 5v, incluso ayer mirando mejor el pdf del lm3916 dice que funciona desde los 3v asi que no se que pasa, porque en lo personal me parece poca corriente pero sin enbargo parace suficiente tambien. hay amigo esto se esta complicando jaja



He analizado mas a fondo los esquemáticos (porque hay por lo menos 2 distintos, en tanto a variaciones de componentes) 
En efecto puedes utilizar las de 5.1KΩ y 8.2KΩ, con éstos valores se alcanzaría el nivel más alto con menos tensión en el pin5.
En un circuito se alimenta el LM3916 con 5V, en otro con 12V. También creo que no debería existir problemas... pero yo lo trabajaría con 12V por separado, he tenido problemas con bajas tensiones en algunos IC, que en teoría deberían funcionar sin pena ni gloria... Yo estoy realizando un vúmetro y el domingo me maté la cabeza con los LM3915 y LM3916; pero cuando los sometí a 9V funcionó de maravilla... aún no entiendo porque... .
Por ultimo dime una cosa....
Acaso los LEDs utilizados desde la cuarta línea para arriba son azules? verdes?... color distinto a rojo o amarillo?
De ser así tendríamos un candidato al problema.
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

amigo yo pienso igual, voy a alimentarlo aparte con 12v
y si los otros led son azules y verdes jaja tu crees que sea por un tema de consumo ?
porque lo otro que puedo intentar es alimentar solo el icl7660 con 5v y el resto a 12v
pero nose si eso me traira algun problema ya que trabaja por negativo


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 7, 2014)

Los led de color verde y azul tienen una tension de operacion mayor que los leds de color rojo, a mayor frecuencia del color tambien aumenta la tension. No pensaste que colocar tantos leds pudiera generar un problema de consumo en el circuito, pues he visto que utilizaste el doble de leds por cada columna y en el circuito original proponian solo 10 leds por columna?


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

Ferchito dijo:


> Los led de color verde y azul tienen una tension de operacion mayor que los leds de color rojo, a mayor frecuencia del color tambien aumenta la tension. No pensaste que colocar tantos leds pudiera generar un problema de consumo en el circuito, pues he visto que utilizaste el doble de leds por cada columna y en el circuito original proponian solo 10 leds por columna?



el hecho de tener mas leds no deveria afectar ya que son alimentados por transistores y no por los integrados. almenos eso tengo entendido
la diferencia de consumo si existe pero no para llegar al punto que ni prendan un poco almenos


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> amigo yo pienso igual, voy a alimentarlo aparte con 12v
> y si los otros led son azules y verdes jaja tu crees que sea por un tema de consumo ?
> porque lo otro que puedo intentar es alimentar solo el icl7660 con 5v y el resto a 12v
> pero nose si eso me traira algun problema ya que trabaja por negativo



Mis sospecha se hizo realidad 

La tensión de la matriz debe ser superior a la caida de tensión de los 2 LED en serie, No es un problema como tal, desde el principio supuse que podría pasar y supuse que utilizabas LEDs azules o verdes. 

1. Debes desconectar el cable que "polariza" con 5V los BC387, llevalo a 12V.
2. Debemos recalcular las resistencias de los emisores de los BC327, un valor para cada color, no es dificil. Por cierto ¿que valores tienes en ese lugar?
 Por ahora trabajemos en éstos 2 items...



djstigma dijo:


> el hecho de tener mas leds no deveria afectar ya que son alimentados por transistores y no por los integrados. almenos eso tengo entendido
> la diferencia de consumo si existe pero no para llegar al punto que ni prendan un poco almenos


 Error amigo... Sin importar lo que alimente un LED debe superar la tensión mínima requerida para operar... 2 LED azules en serie superan los 5V para entrar en operacion, por eso no se iluminan.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Mis sospecha se hizo realidad
> 
> La tensión de la matriz debe ser superior a la caida de tensión de los 2 LED en serie, No es un problema como tal, desde el principio supuse que podría pasar y supuse que utilizabas LEDs azules o verdes.
> 
> ...



ok amigo, las resistencias son de 100 ohms
los tr son c337 y c327. cuales son los que dices que cambie a 12v ? 
pero ahora que lo pienso, esto se supone que trabaja mandando negativo y positivo un polo por cada juego de transistores verdad ? si yo aumento el voltaje de un juego solo, el otro va a seguir a 5v
me parece que eso pordria traer problemas 
y como mencione antes las matrix por algun motivo que desconosco quedo al reves armada, los leds azules t verdes prendian en primer lugar jaja osea esa era la idea
pero la verdad ahora no quiero sacar todos los led por dios son muchos
probe a invertir la cinta para que prendieran en el otro sentido pero no andubo nada y ahora que lo pienso puede ser por este tema del consumo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok amigo, las resistencias son de 100 ohms
> los tr son c337 y c327. cuales son los que dices que cambie a 12v ?
> pero ahora que lo pienso, esto se supone que trabaja mandando negativo y positivo un polo por cada juego de transistores verdad ? si yo aumento el voltaje de un juego solo, el otro va a seguir a 5v
> me parece que eso pordria traer problemas
> ...



Desconecta la matriz de los 5V, conectala a 12V.
Reemplaza todas las resistencias de 100Ω; las de los LEDs amarillos o rojos deben ser de 390Ω, Las de los LEDs azules y verdes de 330Ω.
Ya con eso deberían ilumiar las hileras 4ª hacia arriba también.
Saludos!

PD: fijate en el colector de los 337, todos van unidos y luego todos van a 5V, esa via (PCB) o cable debe ir a 12V, claro, cambiando los resistores primeramente.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 7, 2014)

Invertir la cinta puede terminar en algo peor, pues los leds con menor voltaje de operacion tienen tambien un votaje inverso maximo menor y se pueden dañar.

El enredo empezo con la matriz, te puede funcionar correctamente si usas leds difusos de color rojo o ámbar, en una matriz de 10 X 10, si quieres que funcione "a la primera"


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

Bueno, reemplazando las resistencias y haciendo la modificación para alimentar a 12V ya debería salir... por lo menos la parte de iluminar por encima del 4º nivel.

Mira lo que planteo... bueno utilizando primero los resistores mencionados.



PD: debes eliminar el cable o pista del PCB donde éste punto va a 5V. Los 12V solo son para la matriz y el LM3915


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

Ferchito dijo:


> Invertir la cinta puede terminar en algo peor, pues los leds con menor voltaje de operacion tienen tambien un votaje inverso maximo menor y se pueden dañar.
> 
> El enredo empezo con la matriz, te puede funcionar correctamente si usas leds difusos de color rojo o ámbar, en una matriz de 10 X 10, si quieres que funcione "a la primera"



si claro, pero inverti la cinta que alimenta las filas para cambiar el sentido solamente y eso sin modificar mas nada, asi que no creo que se rompiera nada, lo que paso que no funciono por el consumo de los leds.
con blanko vimos que podia pasar que por la cantidad de led posiblemente abria que cambiar las resistencias, pero no fue el caso ya que los led rojos funcionaron bien en serie sin cambiar nada
gracias por tu opiñon





blanko001 dijo:


> Bueno, reemplazando las resistencias y haciendo la modificación para alimentar a 12V ya debería salir... por lo menos la parte de iluminar por encima del 4º nivel.
> 
> Mira lo que planteo... bueno utilizando primero los resistores mencionados.
> 
> ...



ok al conectarlo ahi ya estaria alimentando el ic y los tr con 12v
no afecta a mas nada hacer esto ?


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

> ok al conectarlo ahi ya estaria alimentando el ic y los tr con 12v
> no afecta a mas nada hacer esto ?



No pasaría nada, siempre y cuando cumplas estas condiciones:
1. Reemplaces primeramente los resistores por los valores recomendados (330 y 390 según el caso)
2. Desconectes, cortes, elimines las pistas o cables que lleven el punto marcado a 12V con la entrada de 5V, no deben seguir unificados estos puntos a 5V
3. Revisar una y otra vez que el item 2 esté bien jejeje, porque no quiero 12V sobre el ICL7660CPA.

Saludos

PD: el IC y transistores ya quedarían a 12V... si utilizas fuentes distintas deberás unificar tierras.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> No pasaría nada, siempre y cuando cumplas estas condiciones:
> 1. Reemplaces primeramente los resistores por los valores recomendados (330 y 390 según el caso)
> 2. Desconectes, cortes, elimines las pistas o cables que lleven el punto marcado a 12V con la entrada de 5V, no deben seguir unificados estos puntos a 5V
> 3. Revisar una y otra vez que el item 2 esté bien jejeje, porque no quiero 12V sobre el ICL7660CPA.
> ...



ok pruebo y comento en un rato ok gracias amigo


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

bueno realize los cambios pero no funciono, marca lo mismo que antes solo que con menor intensidad los led rojos pero eso es porque le puse resistencias de 470 porque no tenia de 390
pero ahora si toco con el dedo reaccionan bastante mejor los verdes pero apenas los azules
y la columna que no anda reacciona cuando toco con el dedo prenden todos los rojos incluso esa fila que no anda. sera que falta corriente o que ? ya alimente con 12v el lm3916 y los tr c337 
para aclarar las filas dejo un ejemplo
 10 azul
  9  azul
  8  azul
  7  verde
  6  verde
  5  verde
  4  rojo
  3  rojo
  2  rojo
  1  amarillo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> bueno realize los cambios pero no funciono, marca lo mismo que antes solo que con menor intensidad los led rojos pero eso es porque le puse resistencias de 470 porque no tenia de 390


Para aumentar su intensidad lumínica ya sabes que solo es un paseo por la electrónica y pedir las de 390Ω... por ahora dejemos así 



djstigma dijo:


> pero ahora si toco con el dedo reaccionan bastante mejor los verdes pero apenas los azules


Puede ser que la "señal" introducida a los transistores desde tu dedo no sea tanta como para iluminar los azules al máximo... pero si no te convences puedes experimentar reduciendo un poco más los resistores de las filas azules... no menos de 270Ω, esa es la última opción.



djstigma dijo:


> y la columna que no anda reacciona cuando toco con el dedo prenden todos los rojos incluso esa fila que no anda. sera que falta corriente o que ? ya alimente con 12v el lm3916 y los tr c337


¿Cuando dices que reacciona cuando tocas con el dedo haces referencia que tocas exactamente en que punto? ¿la base de que transistores? 

PD: aumenta un poco la resistencia en lugar del pote de 100K a ver como se comporta el circuito en tanto a ganancia y se prueba con entrada de línea.

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

me refiero a cuando toco la base de los tr del lm3916 ahi prenden todas las columnas
la resistencia del pote probe con 500k 200k y es lo mismo no varia nada de nada
medi la corriente que entrega el lm3916, y hay un promedio de 0.60v y algunas menos
las ultimas que son de los led azules estan todas en 0.60v la primera de los amarillos casi no marca nada pero estan prendidos, ahora si mido las salidas de los tr antes de las resistencias
tengo varios voltajes en los primeros led 1,5v aprox pero en los ultimos azules y verdes tengo 0.60v. yo creo que si saco las tresistencias de estos led capas que andan porque el voltaje es muy bajo, aca hay algo raro amigo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtWOhIA5QCg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

No funciona así... no se deben quitar las resistencias, ellas limitan la corriente que va a los transistores. Ves que cuando tocas la base de los transistores prenden todas las columnas (¿o filas?)... eso me hace pensar en que el daño viene del LM3916.
Las tensiones... mejor ni medir así, ya que el circuito en realidad no trabaja enviando una corriente constante a cada LED, cada LED enciende y apaga tan rápido que el ojo humano no lo detecta, para nosotros pareciera que estan encendidos y ya...
¿cuando tocas la base de cada transistor asociado al LM3916; ¿notas que se enciende toda la columna? ¿No será toda la fila?

Lo que debería suceder al tocar la base de cada transistor sería como en el siguiente gráfico, donde hay 4 situaciones (dedo) debe encender solo la fila ligada a dicho transistor. (sin conectar audio)
La prueba se debe realizar fila por fila y ver que en cada una se encienden todos los LED. (prueba algo rudimentaria pero servirá)


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

si amigo lo que prenden son las filas pero solo asta la 4, las 5,6 y 7 un poco y las restantes azules nada. yo hoy me referia que al acer esto reacciona la columna que no anda, pero claro solo prende en la fila que estoy tocando. en el video que subi en el cometario anterior se ve como prenden al tocarlas, es tal cual se ve con ese efecto tipo secuencial que hace y se ve tambien que las verdes apenas prenden y las azules nada practicamente


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

El LM3916 lo montaste sobre base para integrado verdad? Sácalo y de nuevo sin audio prueba cada fila de la siguiente manera:
Toma un cable y por un extremo lo conectas a la fuente de 12V, el otro extremo lleva una resistencia de 1K, ahora pruebas base por base y debe encender muy bien cada fila de LEDs...
Sí o sí; se hace ésta prueba pero sin el LM3916.
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> El LM3916 lo montaste sobre base para integrado verdad? Sácalo y de nuevo sin audio prueba cada fila de la siguiente manera:
> Toma un cable y por un extremo lo conectas a la fuente de 12V, el otro extremo lleva una resistencia de 1K, ahora pruebas base por base y debe encender muy bien cada fila de LEDs...
> Sí o sí; se hace ésta prueba pero sin el LM3916.
> Saludos!



ok voy a probar eso, lo que noto es que es muy dificil lograr que prenda una fila cuando toco incluso con una punta se accionan varias filas pero ta nose, ahora pruebo eso y ya te comento que paso ok gracias



bueno hice la prueba y me dejo sin palabras, la unica fila que prendio fue la 5 de leds verdes y no prendio perfecta ok eso dandole positivo con la r de 1k ok despues hice lo mismo pero dandole negativo y ahi prendieron las primeras 4 filas bien, pero no las otras. peeero si yo toco con el dedo si prenden todas, esto es brujeria ya jaja


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

Ah! no no es brujería, fué burrada mía porque los transistores son PNP entonces no es a +12V sino a tierra, le dí tantas vueltas al circuito que ya no sé donde estoy jejejeje.
Hay algo que debe estar mal en la fila 5... no debío prender como las demás.
Ya que alimentada con POSITIVO el PNP no debe conducir.

Si tocas con el dedo encienden todas todas todas? las verdes y azules también?


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Ah! no no es brujería, fué burrada mía porque los transistores son PNP entonces no es a +12V sino a tierra, le dí tantas vueltas al circuito que ya no sé donde estoy jejejeje.
> Hay algo que debe estar mal en la fila 5... no debío prender como las demás.
> Ya que alimentada con POSITIVO el PNP no debe conducir.
> 
> Si tocas con el dedo encienden todas todas todas? las verdes y azules también?



de la 1 a la 7 prenden bien, las azules prenden apenas y la del medio de las azules la 9 no prende
respecto a la fila 5, nose si tiene algo mal porque esa era una de las que prendia funcionando
hay unos transistores que me vendieron que eran bi polares creo el reemplazo del 337 porque no avia el mismo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

Y me podría decir cuales te vendieron? los reemplazos cuales son? Todos los demás transistores son los especificados o hay reemplazos en ambos lados?


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Y me podría decir cuales te vendieron? los reemplazos cuales son? Todos los demás transistores son los especificados o hay reemplazos en ambos lados?



si los bc327, me dieron c327-40 estos me dijo el loco que son bi polares pero que me servian teniendo en cuenta que le dije que esto usaba pnp y npn. y ahora veo que son los que salen del lm3916


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

Los BC327 y los C327-40 son el mismo!
Tanto NPN como PNP son bipolares, hacen referencia a las junturas PN y NP... 
EL BC327 es bipolar PNP.
EL BC337 es bipolar NPN.

Los 337 si son los que pediste? todos BC337?
De ser así... el circuito debería andar sin problemas.

PD: Revisa TODOS los transistores en busca de una referencia errada.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 7, 2014)

Eso de que prenden unas con voltaje positivo y que prenden otras invirtiendo el voltaje, podria ser tambien que algunos leds quedaron al contrario.

Verifica muy bien eso primero, luego mira que los transistores sean de la polaridad adecuada, el hecho de tocar con los dedos el circuito y ver que encienden algunos leds, no es señal que haya algún integrado defectuoso, lo que pasa es que tu cuerpo cierra un circuito entre tus dedos y la tierra (los zapatos), si tuvieras las manos humedas prenderian varios leds incluso al mas minimo toque.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Los BC327 y los C327-40 son el mismo!
> Tanto NPN como PNP son bipolares, hacen referencia a las junturas PN y NP...
> EL BC327 es bipolar PNP.
> EL BC337 es bipolar NPN.
> ...


si amigo los otros tr son los correctos y el resto de los componentes tambien
se teminan las ideas jajajaja esto esta poseido jaja





Ferchito dijo:


> Eso de que prenden unas con voltaje positivo y que prenden otras invirtiendo el voltaje, podria ser tambien que algunos leds quedaron al contrario.
> 
> Verifica muy bien eso primero, luego mira que los transistores sean de la polaridad adecuada, el hecho de tocar con los dedos el circuito y ver que encienden algunos leds, no es señal que haya algún integrado defectuoso, lo que pasa es que tu cuerpo cierra un circuito entre tus dedos y la tierra (los zapatos), si tuvieras las manos humedas prenderian varios leds incluso al mas minimo toque.


ok amigo los led estan bien todos iguales
lo de tocar con el dedo lo tengo claro es algo que uso a diario jaja
aca lo raro es que el lm3916 no sale de la 4 fila eso en principio despues algun detalle que pienso sera mas facil de solucionar jeje


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

Deberías probar en el protoboard ese LM3916... en mi caso tengo un problema con los LM3916 que tengo... no sé si estan bien pero me estoy matando la cabeza con un simple vúmetro jejejeje.
Igualmente algo es ilógico... como es posible que en la prueba manual, no iluminen todas las filas, es decir, conectando la tensión normal, los 5 y los 12V... pero sin el LM3916 y "puentiando" las bases una a una con tierra... es ilógico deberían encender.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Deberías probar en el protoboard ese LM3916... en mi caso tengo un problema con los LM3916 que tengo... no sé si estan bien pero me estoy matando la cabeza con un simple vúmetro jejejeje.
> Igualmente algo es ilógico... como es posible que en la prueba manual, no iluminen todas las filas, es decir, conectando la tensión normal, los 5 y los 12V... pero sin el LM3916 y "puentiando" las bases una a una con tierra... es ilógico deberían encender.



talves con los led en paralelo prenderian ? capas es mucho sonsumo en serie nose luego vos a sacar la matrix y la voy a energisar fuera del circuito para probar esos led
tu que problema tienes ? capas te puedo ayudar


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 7, 2014)

Buena idea energizar la matriz por separado, ten cuidado no utilizar tanta tensión... 
Mi problema es que hace 1 minuto descubrí que mi protoboard ya es muy viejo y no hacía contactos... Capaz que estropee los LM de tantas pruebas que les hice jajajaja. Ahora debo esperar que amanezca para ir por otro protoboard... de paso otros LM y unos LED.
Igualmente éste analizardor de espectro lo realizaré algún día pronto o lejos... pero que lo ensamblo lo ensamblo. 
Moraleja: todos los LED rojos o amarillos jeje. Es broma, no entiendo que sucede pero debería funcionar con cualquier color.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 7, 2014)

amigo mio acabo de descubrir algo muy extraño 
te explico, saque la matriz del resto del circuito y la alimente y he aqui la sorpresa, si prendo las filas de a 1 prenden perfectas pero si tengo los azules prendidos y conecto los rojos que pasa ? se apagan los azules, los azules con los verdes prenden juntos pero solo ellos
si prendo los amarillos prenden bien pero si prendo rojo decae un poco el amarillo, la cuestion es que los led azules o verdes prenden pero solitos, todos juntos no prenden, la pregunta aca es porque pasa esto ? porque descarto la fuente, es buena de pc entrega bien los voltajes y amperajes. ahora dime amigo tu viste esto alguna ves ? que pasa  es demasiada estupides esto jajaja
ha ahora descubri que si pongo una resistencia por fila prenden juntos sin problema, pero como aplico esto al circuito ?


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 8, 2014)

Si me ha pasado, de hecho para eso es la resistencia a la salida de los transistores, lo que sucede es que sin resistencia la corriente quiere pasar por donde el camino sea más fácil, y esto es... los LEDs que se oponen al mínimo en conducir la electricidad, como los amarillos y rojos, entonces la corriente tiene preferencia a ir por ese camino, el de menor resistencia... 

Ahora que utilizaste resistencias ¿lograste encender todos los LED de la matriz a la vez?
De ser así, nos tendremos que regresar un paso y empezar a comprobar las salidas de los transistores... ¿cómo? Primero probaremos las salidas de barrido horizontal, es decir las de los BC337 (NPN); entonces:
Con la matriz desconectada Toma un LED de los que tengas aparte, une una resistencia al cátodo o "negativo" del LED (330 ohm si es Azul o Verde, 390 ohm si es Rojo o Amarillo); el otro extremo de la resistencia debe ir a tierra, masa, común...etc; mediante un cable. Ahora enciendes el circuito (con las tensiones que estamos utilizando) y vas conectando el ánodo o "positivo" del LED a cada EMISOR de los BC337. Debe encender en todos!!!

Si pasa la prueba tendríamos que probar los BC327 del LM3916, para ello tendríamos que "saturar" la entrada en el pin 5 del LM3916 para que se exciten todos los transistores y podamos confiar que tanto el LM3916 tiene todas sus salidas buenas (no se ha estropeado alguna) y que los BC327 son correctos y funcionan. En éste caso el ánodo del LED debe estar conectado a 12V y la resistencia del cátodo mediante un cable se va pasando por cada uno de los emisores de los BC327; siempre debe encender!!!

La parte de saturar el pin 5... yo lo haría desconectando los 4066 para puentear una resistencia de 1K (el valor exacto de la resistencia te lo quedo debiendo, primero pruebo yo con un LM3916 de los que tengo a ver que no se estropee tu IC) entre 5V y el pin 5 del LM3916. 

Tip: Como es OBLIGATORIO desconectar TODOS los 4066 de sus bases entonces introducimos las patas de la resistencia entre el pin 14 de cualquier base de dichos IC y cualquier pin que va al pin 5 del LM3916, por ejemplo creo que la 2 (vease diagrama). La resistencia debe ser de las pequeñas de 1/4W que tienen las patas delgadas eh!

PD: al retornar los 4066 no olvidar la posición original, si los invierte... ¡Adiós charlie! jeje.

Bueno, eso es todo por ahora, a ver que sucede en la mañana.
Saludos!

PD2: que curioso que el circuito original solo utilice LEDs de 1 solo color ¿no?


----------



## djstigma (Ene 8, 2014)

mañana are esas pruebas, puedo simplemete desconectar la pata 5 del lm3916 ?
es que los ic estan soldados directamente a la pcb sino es un lio ya me costo sacar el lm
y no es raro que el creador use leds iguales jaja ahora veo porque lo hizo 
y si amigo con resistencias prenden todos los led perfectamente
y pense eso de que ya tiene las resistencias en los tr y no me cierra mucho, lo que pense fue agregar resistencias de 1ohm a las salidas de los otros tr, capas que asi funciona je
asta mañana u gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 8, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> mañana are esas pruebas, puedo simplemete desconectar la pata 5 del lm3916 ?
> es que los ic estan soldados directamente a la pcb sino es un lio ya me costo sacar el lm
> y no es raro que el creador use leds iguales jaja ahora veo porque lo hizo
> y si amigo con resistencias prenden todos los led perfectamente
> ...



Hola!
Sí puedes desconectar la pata 5 del LM3916, Si puedes retirar la soldadura sin que quede haciendo contacto con el cobre del PCB muy bién... , si no con un cutter lo pasas varias veces sobre la pista, la dejarás abierta para la prueba, luego con un punto de soldadura se soluciona.

Te contaré lo que hice:
Con resistencia de 5.1KΩ entre el pin 7 y 8; y resistencia de 8.2KΩ entre el pin 8 y tierra del LM3916, es decir los valores que ya tienes. Además de utilizar MODO BARRA (pin 9 conectado al 3 o a positivo), el pin 5 desconectado... se energiza y todas las salidas están activas! Es decir, no necesitamos saturar con resistencias nada, simplemente desconectas el pin 5 y pones modo barra.

Intenta y me comentas.

PD: Conecta el ánodo de un LED de prueba a +12V, el cátodo a una resistencia (dependiendo el color, ayer te di la resistencia pero para 2 en serie, es decir para la matriz; para un LED amarillo o rojo puede ser de 390Ω, para un LED azul o verde de 470Ω). Con las salidas del LM3916 activas probamos momentaneamente cada emisor de los transistores BC327, debería encender en todos los casos!. De paso pruebas las salidas del LM3916, ésta vez repites la prueba pero se hace en la base de los BC327, debería encender en todos los casos! Si tienes dudas o alguna pregunta antes de la prueba me comentas que en lo posible te contesto

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 8, 2014)

ok amigo te agradesco enormemente tu ayuda 
la unica duda que tengo es si los otros transistores quedan energisados como los del lm3916 ?
es que aun no entiendo bien como funcionan esos integrados al ir conectados entre si
yo se que el lm queda energisado liberando el pin 5 porque tu probaste, pero nose si las bases de los 337 tambien quedan energisadas como para probar esto ya que nose como toma la señal
el lm por el pin5 pero estos nose

igual suponiendo que esten todos bien aun queda el problema que no prenden los led azules y verdes aunque los conecte solos sin los rojos, y intercambie pines para descartar salidas del lm qeu no andubieran y fue lo mismo los rojos prenden donde estan los azules pero los azules no prenden donde estan los rojos, poreso descarte algun problema de tr o el lm, esto lo probe ayer y me olvide de comentarlo.  
yo avia pensado en poner una resistencia muy baja en donde toman la corriente todos los transistores para ver si hace el efecto que me hizo la matriz sola cuando la probe afuera con varias resistencias dando buenos resultados


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 8, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok amigo te agradesco enormemente tu ayuda


No te preocupes, en cuanto pueda ayudarle y mis conocimientos sean suficientes para opinar, cuenta con la colaboración de mi parte. 



djstigma dijo:


> la unica duda que tengo es si los otros transistores quedan energisados como los del lm3916 ?
> es que aun no entiendo bien como funcionan esos integrados al ir conectados entre si
> yo se que el lm queda energisado liberando el pin 5 porque tu probaste, pero nose si las bases de los 337 tambien quedan energisadas como para probar esto ya que nose como toma la señal
> el lm por el pin5 pero estos nose



Los otros (los BC337) parece que siempre quedarán energizados; te explicaré:
Lo que sucede es que cada BC337 es polarizado varias veces en un segundo; uno a la vez, esto nos permite controlar una matriz y lograr encender un led de una fila y una columna determinada, como esa conmutación es mas rápida que el ojo humano, nos parecerá que siempre está energizado el BC337. De ese modo probar con un LED no es descabellado, nos parecerá que enciende indefinidamente. Asombroso ¿no? 



djstigma dijo:


> igual suponiendo que esten todos bien aun queda el problema que no prenden los led azules y verdes aunque los conecte solos sin los rojos, y intercambie pines para descartar salidas del lm qeu no andubieran y fue lo mismo los rojos prenden donde estan los azules pero los azules no prenden donde estan los rojos, poreso descarte algun problema de tr o el lm, esto lo probe ayer y me olvide de comentarlo.



 Ni modo... buscaré LEDs azules, Verdes y Rojos... haré una prueba rápida a ver que sucede 



djstigma dijo:


> yo avia pensado en poner una resistencia muy baja en donde toman la corriente todos los transistores para ver si hace el efecto que me hizo la matriz sola cuando la probe afuera con varias resistencias dando buenos resultados



Puedes experimentar, es válido, siempre y cuando estemos seguros de no hacer un daño, es decir, yo puedo experimentar diversos valores de resistencias para un determinado LED, pero para saber que sucede si disminuyo drásticamente el valor de la resistencia no necesito experimentar... yo sé que se puede quemar. Por ahora lo que dices es válido ya que no retirarás las resistencias de cada transistor. Experimentar es bueno pero aveces me torno algo destructivo 

En un rato regreso con mis pruebas...


----------



## djstigma (Ene 8, 2014)

Puedes experimentar, es válido, siempre y cuando estemos seguros de no hacer un daño, es decir, yo puedo experimentar diversos valores de resistencias para un determinado LED, pero para saber que sucede si disminuyo drásticamente el valor de la resistencia 

no amigo no pieso bajar las resistencias sino agregarle a la entrada de voltaje de cada transistor una resistencia de 1 o 2 ohm para ver si al alimetar cada tr con una unica resistencia hace lo mismo que al alimentar la matriz con una resistencia por fila 


Experimentar es bueno pero aveces me torno algo destructivo 
 jajaja somo 2, como explotan los electroliticos al pasarlos de voltaje jaja pobres 

En un rato regreso con mis pruebas...[/QUOTE]
ok se agradece


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 8, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> Puedes experimentar, es válido, siempre y cuando estemos seguros de no hacer un daño, es decir, yo puedo experimentar diversos valores de resistencias para un determinado LED, pero para saber que sucede si disminuyo drásticamente el valor de la resistencia
> 
> no amigo no pieso bajar las resistencias sino agregarle a la entrada de voltaje de cada transistor una resistencia de 1 o 2 ohm para ver si al alimetar cada tr con una unica resistencia hace lo mismo que al alimentar la matriz con una resistencia por fila



sí te entendí, por eso no vi impedimento a que hicieras el test... también puedes probar con 10Ω, 47Ω... 100Ω en el colector de los BC337 donde toman el voltaje de +12V
Ahora hice un test rápido con 2 LED rojos, 2 LED azules, 2 LED verdes... en serie por cada color, fuente de 12V; transistores BC547 (NPN) y BC557 (PNP) (no tengo los indicados en el esquema pero son igualemente de útiles en éste proyecto). No comprendo porque no se iluminan tus LED, porque logré encender cada color y todos a la vez, hasta experimente encender primero los rojos y luego los azules, luego los azules y luego los rojos... sin que se apaguen ningunos... También puse el resistor que planteas en el colector del BC337 (BC547 en mi caso) y no hay problemas.

¿como vas con la prueba que te encomendé? jejejeje, parezco profesora de primaria


----------



## djstigma (Ene 8, 2014)

todavia no pude hacerlas, es que estoy sin dormir jaja me desvele con otras cosas
pensaba dormir un par de horas y hacer las pruebas todas juntas jajaja

pero me dejas descolocado con eso, ami no me prenden sino pongo una resistencia por color y con los tr no prenden los azules ni los verdes. es muy extraño. capas son los transistores que no sirven. porque yo tengo armado 4 vumetros con bc548 y led azules y rojos y prenden todos bien  me parece que hay algo diferente en los transistores y por ahi biene el problema
los led por si no lo dije antes son todos alto brillo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 8, 2014)

Sí, los míos tambien son de alto brillo, ¿serán los transistores? capaz que los reemplazas pero... deberían de servir. Bueno ahí sabremos.
Amigo ve a dormir.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 8, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Sí, los míos tambien son de alto brillo, ¿serán los transistores? capaz que los reemplazas pero... deberían de servir. Bueno ahí sabremos.
> Amigo ve a dormir.



voy a ver si tengo unos bc por ahi para probar, almenos para el lm
amigo te deje un mensaje privado ok
nos vemos mas tarde ok gracias


----------



## djstigma (Ene 8, 2014)

bueno amigo probe los c337 y encontre 2 rotos, conecte un led a 12+ y la masa del led la fui tocando en las resistencias que van a las columnas y con el dedo exite los c337
y todos prendian cuando los exitaba menos esos 2 que estaban siempre mandando voltaje era como tener un cable puesto, pero avia uno que no era un c337 nose ni que era seve que vino entreverado con los otros y puse por error y el 337 que saque mide bien pero con el positivo del tester en la base
y saque uno de los sanos y mide con el negativo del tester en la base asi qeu supongo el que saque esta mal de alguna manera.
lo unico que tengo para reemplazarlo son bc548 NPN. pero me miden con el positivo del tester, lo contrario al c337 sano que saque para comparar, estoy haciendo algo mal al medir o no me sirve el bc548 ? tengo bc558 bc559 tambien nose me guie por el datashet del 337 para comparar el 548
pero me queda la duda sino rompio el lm3916,
espero que no. los 327 al conectar el led prendio en todos los pines de las filas osea que estaria bien no ?


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 8, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> bueno amigo probe los c337 y encontre 2 rotos, conecte un led a 12+ y la masa del led la fui tocando en las resistencias que van a las columnas y con el dedo exite los c337



Primero hagamos una convención:
Los transistores de las columnas son los NPN; los BC337, los de las filas son los PNP; BC327. Con el fin de hablar el mismo idioma 

Te repito lo que debes hacer para probar los BC337:
Toma una resistencia de 470Ω, unela al cátodo (negativo, pata corta) del LED de prueba. Al otro extremo de la resistencia une un cable; ahora el cable irá a la tierra del circuito.
Toma el LED y lleva el ánodo (positivo, pata larga) al emisor de los BC337, uno a la vez... siempre deben encender. De no encender une el ánodo a la base de los BC337 ¡debería encender! si no... :cabezon: 
Si encienden en la base pero en el emisor no, entonces lo mas probable es que el transistor esté defectuoso.

Ahora haremos la prueba de los BC327:
Desconecta el pin 5 del LM3916 y llevalo a modo barra (pin 9 a positivo) con el fin de activar todas las salidas del mismo. Toma el mismo LED que hemos instalado la resistencia y el cable. Conecta el ánodo del LED (positivo, pin largo) a +12V, el extremo de la resistencia será llevado directamente cada emisor de los BC327. El LED deberá encender en todos los casos. De no encender pruébalos a la base de los BC327 ¡debería encender! si no...
Si encienden en la base pero en el emisor no, entonces lo mas probable es que el transistor esté defectuoso. 

Recuerde que las dos pruebas anteriores se hacen sin la matriz, energizando el circuito comúnmente con +5 donde lo requiera y con +12 donde te sugerí. *Ambas tensiones deben provenir de la misma fuente*

PD: identifica muy bién el emisor, la base y el colector de los transistores para evitar unir al colector el cable durante la prueba, de ser así el LED encenderá aún si está abierto o dañado.
Los transistores no se requieren "excitar con el dedo"  para ésta prueba, ellos deberían tener suficientemente polarizado su base como para conducir.

Los BC548 son compatibles pin a pin con los BC337, se pueden utilizar, aunque los BC548 soportan hasta 500mA y los BC337 a 800mA, no se llevarán hasta ese límite

Saludos


----------



## djstigma (Ene 8, 2014)

ok amigo me confundi cunado puse el numero de transistor, lo que puse esta bien pero inverti los transistores jajaja
los 337 estan sanos hice la prueba con el led y prede en todos los pines, solo que sin la resistencia porque no me acorde de ponerla pero prendia bien
ahora me di cuenta que los transistores que saque porque conducian siempre ninguno era un 327
avia un 337 y un 240 o algo asi, nose como paso yo me confie y se ve que vinieron esos 2 mal en el paquete y los puse  que banana que soy por dios. 
ahora aclaro que los dos que tengo que reemplasar son bc327 que estan conectados al lm3916 
supongo que el bc548 no me sirve, cual podria usar ? 
quiero reemplazar esos transitores para probar el lm3916
te pido disculpas por la confucion amigo, estoy sin dormir no doy mas ajaja


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 8, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok amigo me confundi cunado puse el numero de transistor, lo que puse esta bien pero inverti los transistores jajaja
> los 337 estan sanos hice la prueba con el led y prede en todos los pines, solo que sin la resistencia porque no me acorde de ponerla pero prendia bien
> ahora me di cuenta que los transistores que saque porque conducian siempre ninguno era un 327
> avia un 337 y un 240 o algo asi, nose como paso yo me confie y se ve que vinieron esos 2 mal en el paquete y los puse  que banana que soy por dios.
> ...



Le sirve el BC556, BC557, BC558... inclusive te sirve el 2N3906 (PNP) que es muy común, ¡pero! *lo debes poner invertido a los BC, ya que tienen invertidos el emisor y el colector, la base es la misma. *

Hay muchos transistores que podrían funcionar en ese lugar del circuito, de seguro tienes algunas referencias por ahí... revisa cuales tienes, buscas el datasheet y te fijas si son PNP; de serlo te fijas en los pines, la base debe ser la del centro y revisas si el emisor y colector son equivalentes al BC327... si lo son entonces lo conectas idénticamente, si no lo inviertes (como el caso del 2N3906).

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 8, 2014)

bueno amigo, ya puse los bc558 invertidos me fije en los pdf por las dudas 
corte la pista del pin 5 del lm3916 conecte un led al +12 y el negativo lo fui conectando a las resistencias que salen a la matriz y prendio en todos los pines
eso significa que podemos descartar transistores y el lm3916 verdad ? 
si esta todo en orden volvere a conectar la matriz y pienso que seguira el problema de los leds pero ya almenos se descartaron cosas


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 8, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> bueno amigo, ya puse los bc558 invertidos me fije en los pdf por las dudas
> corte la pista del pin 5 del lm3916 conecte un led al +12 y el negativo lo fui conectando a las resistencias que salen a la matriz y prendio en todos los pines
> eso significa que podemos descartar transistores y el lm3916 verdad ?
> si esta todo en orden volvere a conectar la matriz y pienso que seguira el problema de los leds pero ya almenos se descartaron cosas



 Los BC558 y BC327 son idénticos pin a pin NO SE DEBEN INVERTIR, se invierten pero si utilizas 2N3906.

Ahora prueba conectandolo no a las resistencias que salen a la matriz, conectalos a la base de esos transistores para mas seguridad de que el LM3916 esté correcto.
Si todo está en orden conecta la matriz de nuevo y a cruzar los dedos. *PERO!* aún no conectes el pin 5... para saturar todas las salidas y que se vean encendidas todas las columnas y filas (toda la matriz). Si es así ya tenemos un gran avance.

Vos me dirás...


----------



## djstigma (Ene 8, 2014)

bueno hice esa prueba y tambien prendio el led en todos los pines del lm3916
y no avia invertido los bc558 jaja 
conecte la matriz de nuevo y ahora no prende ni un led  nose cual sea su problema pero
esta buscando que la parta en dos con un hacha  ya me tiene loco
estoy midiendo voltajes aver si falta alguno por las dudas pero es inexplicable esto


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 8, 2014)

Revisa la tensión de la matriz, la conectaste a los 12V?
Yo compré el nuevo protoboard y tengo un vúmetro en prueba... me tenía loco. Péstame el hacha para el antiguo protoboard.
PD: me preocupa algo... dijiste que conectaste tensión directamente a la matriz para probarla... espero que hubieras utilizado resistencias no?


----------



## djstigma (Ene 8, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Revisa la tensión de la matriz, la conectaste a los 12V?
> Yo compré el nuevo protoboard y tengo un vúmetro en prueba... me tenía loco. Péstame el hacha para el antiguo protoboard.
> PD: me preocupa algo... dijiste que conectaste tensión directamente a la matriz para probarla... espero que hubieras utilizado resistencias no?



jaja te la presto si no hay problema
si amigo use resistencias quedate tranquilo que no soy tan bruto jajaja
bueno, no prendia nada porque tenia un cable flojo en la fuente 
te cuento que con el pin 5 desconectado prenden los rojos y amarillo, seguimos con el mismo problema que no prenden los azules ni los verdes
pero con una gran diferencia  ahora descartamos el lm3916, los transistores todos
falsos contactos que encontre 2, por cierto ya anda la columna que no andaba 
ahora solo queda ingeniarselas para dividir mejor la corriente a los led, o agregar otro transistor a las filas verdes y azules que nose si se podra sin afectar el funcionamiento
tu que dices amigo ? como podemos hacer el efecto resistencia ? jajaja


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 8, 2014)

Por ahora no conectemos el pin 5 para seguir probando.
Aumenta la resistencia de las filas rojas y amarillas a 1K, por ese hecho debería aumentar la resistencia por esos caminos, lo cual llevaría a que sea mas fácil ir por los azules y verdes... no veo otra opción por ahora. Es que los LED son cosa seria. Casi todos los días tengo un LED en las manos pero aquí es donde uno se da cuenta que debe seguir :estudiando:

Las resistencias de los LED verdes y azules de cuánto las tiene?


----------



## djstigma (Ene 8, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Por ahora no conectemos el pin 5 para seguir probando.
> Aumenta la resistencia de las filas rojas y amarillas a 1K, por ese hecho debería aumentar la resistencia por esos caminos, lo cual llevaría a que sea mas fácil ir por los azules y verdes... no veo otra opción por ahora. Es que los LED son cosa seria. Casi todos los días tengo un LED en las manos pero aquí es donde uno se da cuenta que debe seguir :estudiando:
> 
> Las resistencias de los LED verdes y azules de cuánto las tiene?



de 330, que me decis de la idea de agregar transistores ? yo pienso que puede ser que el tema venga por el positivo tambien aunque va sin resistencias


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 8, 2014)

Agregar transistores es una opción, pero no estamos muy seguros... sería una especie de darlington a cada transistor del positivo... es posible, pero no garantía. De ser así el problema estaría orientado a que desde los CD4066 no llega suficiente "señal" para polarizar completamente los BC337.

Cuando agregas resistencias y enciende toda la matriz es porque colocas resistencias de que valor exactamente entre que puntos?

Analicemos el hecho y buscamos respuéstas.

PD: si puedes prueba resistencias de cualquier de estos valores para amarillos y rojos: (1K, 1.2K, 1.5K, 1.8K), si puedes pon de 270 ohm en azules y verdes.... es que deberían encender!!! 
No nos pueden ganar unos nenes de 5mm, Ya me defiendo muy bién con LEDs de diversas potencias y se me hiere el orgullo hno: Pero eso es lo que me gusta de la electrónica, de esta experiencia seguro aprenderemos mucho más sobre los LED y su comportamiento 

Si tú crees que los transistores adicionales nos sacan de ésta pues ni se diga... si resulta...


----------



## djstigma (Ene 8, 2014)

amigo yo lo que hice fue poner todos los positivos a +12 y saque 2 resistencias de 1k de la masa y puse una para los verdes y zules y otra para los rojos y amarillos. la idea era separar el consumo y asi prendieron todos
tengo unos transistores aca, voy aprobar a ponerle uno al positivo y sino hace nada otro al negativo, parami es cuestion de señal si pero en ambos lados, porque los transistores no entregan 12v la corriente que sale de ellos es relativa a la señal osea mas señal mas corriente enregan, eso lo comprobe activando un relay con un pote, controle los voltajes de salida y entrada y no es que si le llegan 2v a la base el entrega la corriente total que tenga en el emisor
poreso pienso que venga por ahi el tema, nose amigo son ideas nada mas, pero como tu dices de aca aprendemos algo jaja por obligacion porque de esto al menos yo no me olvido mas


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 8, 2014)

Bueno lo de los transistores influyen muchas cosas, adjunto un poquito de información sobre la amplificación en transistores bipolares. Yo creo que de los CD4066 salen 5V (un nivel lógico) y a mi concepto 5V deberían ser suficientes. Además todos esos LED fueron fabricados para funcionar entre 15mA y 25mA, es decir, 20mA en promedio... y como están conectados en serie, la corriente es la misma para 2 transistores así configurados.

Igualmente no está de mas probar lo que planteas... por ahora no tengo mas opciones que las antes mencionadas, tendría que indagar más al respecto.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 8, 2014)

ok amigo hice la siguiente prueba, deje la matriz como hoy sin el pin5 y quedaron los rejos prendidos, le puse una resistencia de 10k en coletor y emisor a los 337 y las columnas prende bien, menos los azules que apenas premden, asi que asumi que el problema era el positivo
medi la base del 337 y tengo 0.50v y el coletor 0.70v. con eso no prenden los led
el lm me mide raro 060v 000v 080v 1.4v y algunos 12v sobretodo los ultimos 3 perteneciente a los azules


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 8, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> medi la base del 337 y tengo 0.50v y el coletor 0.70v. con eso no prenden los led el lm me mide raro 060v 000v 080v 1.4v y algunos 12v sobretodo los ultimos 3 perteneciente a los azules



No puedes medir esos voltajes DC, ya que necesitarías un voltímetro que reaccionara más rápido que la frecuencia con que se activan las salidas de los CD4066 y tendrías que tener ojos de strober para lograr leer el multímetro. 
Entonces descartemos que no falta excitar los BC327 por parte del LM3916 así:
Pon el multímetro en VDC, el cable rojo a 12V y el negro al emisor de cada BC327 pertenecientes a las filas. El valor debe ser cercano a los 12V en cada emisor. (la medición se hace sin la matriz)

PD: seguimos trabajando con el pin 5 desconectado eh!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 9, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> No puedes medir esos voltajes DC, ya que necesitarías un voltímetro que reaccionara más rápido que la frecuencia con que se activan las salidas de los CD4066 y tendrías que tener ojos de strober para lograr leer el multímetro.
> Entonces descartemos que no falta excitar los BC327 por parte del LM3916 así:
> Pon el multímetro en VDC, el cable rojo a 12V y el negro al emisor de cada BC327 pertenecientes a las filas. El valor debe ser cercano a los 12V en cada emisor. (la medición se hace sin la matriz)
> 
> PD: seguimos trabajando con el pin 5 desconectado eh!



amigo esa prueba la hice y tengo los 12v o 11,64v en las bases de los transistires, eso lo vi cuando conecte mal la matriz   voy a probar con una elerea de azules a agregar un transistor y ta si anda esa hago todos le agrego una pequeña pcb para los tr y listo
y si siempre con el pin 5 libre


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 9, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> amigo esa prueba la hice y tengo los 12v o 11,64v en las bases de los transistires, eso lo vi cuando conecte mal la matriz   voy a probar con una elerea de azules a agregar un transistor y ta si anda esa hago todos le agrego una pequeña pcb para los tr y listo
> y si siempre con el pin 5 libre



Hola, ¿mediste 11.64V en las bases? ¿No será que los 11.64V son de los emisores...? de ser así está bien la medición.
De todos modos estaré atento por saber en que termina lo de tu prueba con el transistor auxiliar.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 9, 2014)

no, cuando conecte la matriz alreves osea inverti los cables puse las filas donde ivan las columnas. me dava los 12v en las base y colectores pero supongo que era porque estaban en bacio ya que con los led alreves no pasaba corriente
ahora estoy simulando lo de los 2 tr pero solo esa parte sin los integrados, para tener una idea de que respuesta da. simules 2 led azules en serie y para que prendan bien tube que darles 6v
sino apenas prendian, y puse 2 rojos para probar y explotaron jaja  asi que ya ahi vemos la diferencia enorme que hay en el consumo

probe en la simulacion y no me cierra, la corriente en base es casi la misma que sale, osea que si queres los 12v de salida a la resistencia tenes que darle 12v en base. eso parami no puede ser, se supone que el transistor entrega el voltaje del emisor con poca corriente en base no ? faltaria ganancia o que ? la cuestion que ese es problema que tengo en la matriz
si agrego un transistor mas solo gano 1v mas eso es raro tambien


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 9, 2014)

Los LED rojos y amarillos operan entre los 1.8V y 2.2V, los LED azules y verdes operan entre los 3.2V y 3.8V, sean rojos, amarillos, azules, verdes... etc, todos necesitan unos 20mA para estar en su máximo desempeño sin forzarlos. 
Entonces:
2 LED rojos o amarillos en serie necesitan un promedio de 4V y 20mA.
2 LED azules o verdes en serie necesitan un promedio de 7V y 20mA.
Eso quiere decir que teóricamente operarian de la siguiente manera ayudados de la Ley de Ohm:

I=V/R

Para los rojos y amarillos: I=(11.64V - 4V)/390Ω ≈ 0.0196A ≈ 20mA
Para los azules y verdes: I=(11.64V - 7V)/270 ≈ 0.0171A ≈ 17mA
En ambos casos los LED encenderían, aún a 17mA. Pero si queremos llevar al tope los azules y verdes entonces si le instalamos una resistencia de 220Ω lograremos unos 21mA, ese sería el límite de valor en resistencias que yo utilizaría, pero no debería ser así; con unos 12mA o 15mA ya deberían iluminar los LED... por eso estoy tan confundido con todo ésto 

Definitivamente el problema debe estar en la polarización de los transistores:
O los integrados CD4066 no son lo suficientemente capaces de polarizar los transistores ó los transistores no son los indicados para la matriz modificada.

Deberíamos probar por ejemplo reemplazando el BC337 y BC327 de una columna y una fila (de azules o verdes) a ver si otros transistores logran iluminar la fila. 
Que otros transistores tienes a la mano?


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 9, 2014)

Hay una buena noticia, CONSEGUI LA RESISTENCIA DE CHOQUE !!!!!! En un rato voy a probarla. 
Una de las cosas con que yo tuve problema fue con los transistores de la salida del lm3916 si miran en las fotos que subi le puse resistencias de 10k entre la base de los transistores y la salida del lm3916 para limitar la corriente que llega a los transistores, vi muchos circuitos que al aplicar un transistor a la salida del lm3916 intercalaban una resistencia de 10k.
Yo lo voy a probar con una sola columna de 10 leds porque no me quise arriesgar a comprar 100 leds cuando no sabia si andaba o no, no influira en nada verdad ?


----------



## djstigma (Ene 9, 2014)

apareciste che jaja pense que avias abandonado ya, de todos modos yo use un choke de 4,7 y probe barios y era lo mismo, lo publique antes para que no te enloquesiaras por eso jaja
eso es justo lo que pense, agregar una resistencia de 10k 

blanko, aca el tema es que les falta ganancia, porque la luminosidad la manejas con las resistencias. el tema es como aumentar la ganancia
voy a probar en la simulacion aver que pasa, en unos minutos te cuento


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 9, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Hay una buena noticia, CONSEGUI LA RESISTENCIA DE CHOQUE !!!!!! En un rato voy a probarla.


Que buena noticia!!! bendita bobina, en Bogotá la consigo por aproximadamente 1 dólar... cosita tan pequeña y tan costosa, bueno debe ser porque no se venden mucho y son importantes cuándo las necesitamos. Yo necesitaba una de 82µH, al final la bobiné, tenía una de 100µH y una de 47µH, de núcleo idéntico en tamaño... conté las espiras de cada una e hice una regresión lineal a ver cuántas espiras necesitaba para 82µH, con una regla de 3 se podía pero era para estar seguro 



tinchoball dijo:


> Una de las cosas con que yo tuve problema fue con los transistores de la salida del lm3916 si miran en las fotos que subi le puse resistencias de 10k entre la base de los transistores y la salida del lm3916 para limitar la corriente que llega a los transistores, vi muchos circuitos que al aplicar un transistor a la salida del lm3916 intercalaban una resistencia de 10k.




Hombre... por eso me asombro si no se logran polarizar, porque hasta donde he realizado proyectos y/o experimentos de electrónica... desde que empecé hace muchos años con los 555... recuerdo que siempre que se requería activar un transistor llevan una resistencia desde el pin 3 del 555 a la base. Si yo hubiese diseñado el circuito seguro que tendrían resistencia de base todos los transistores, quizás no sabría si de 10K pero de 1K hacia arriba tendrían su resistor.



tinchoball dijo:


> Yo lo voy a probar con una sola columna de 10 leds porque no me quise arriesgar a comprar 100 leds cuando no sabia si andaba o no, no influira en nada verdad ?



Bueno desde que se te ilumine la columna no tendrás problemas, ya que todas las columnas son gemelas y no se iluminan todas al tiempo aunque así lo parezca. Adelante no veo impedimento en experimentar.




djstigma dijo:


> apareciste che jaja pense que avias abandonado ya, de todos modos yo use un choke de 4,7 y probe barios y era lo mismo, lo publique antes para que no te enloquesiaras por eso jaja
> eso es justo lo que pense, agregar una resistencia de 10k
> 
> blanko, aca el tema es que les falta ganancia, porque la luminosidad la manejas con las resistencias. el tema es como aumentar la ganancia
> voy a probar en la simulacion aver que pasa, en unos minutos te cuento



Por eso lo que le digo a tinchoball, me parece extraño que no se polaricen los transistores lo suficiente... si con 10K en la base alcanza y sobra...:cabezon:

Debo estar un poco :loco:


----------



## djstigma (Ene 9, 2014)

ok probe con la resistencia de 10k y ya de paso 1k 2k 5k y maaass la conecte de la base a todos lados jajaja y no logro ganancia, eso en la simulacion claro, pero es lo mismo no miente este software, yo puse una fuente de 12v un bc558 una resistencia de 100ohms
y un resistor variable a la base para ver que voltaje precisa, y siempre lo mismo, la corriente de base es lo que sale por el colector.:cabezon:
estube lellendo un pdf de transistores y ahi dice bien clarito que con una corriente muy baja en la base entrega una muy alta en el colector, pero no funciona
che devolveme el hacha


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 9, 2014)

abandonar???? NUNCA ! sino a dedicarse a otra cosa que no sea electronica, lo mio fue una ''crotada'' por asi decir de poner como se pueda las resistencias de 10k pero en fin estan puestas con los transistores nuevos, porque probe todos con un tester a ver si funcionaban y ni respuesta daban asi que me sume un punto para griffindor ! jajajaa.
estoy desoldando la resistencia que puse para cambiarla por la bobina, vamos a ver que pasa.
Mirando bien, para que serviran los jumpers que son simplemente dos hilos de cobre hacia arriba? que pasara si se juntan?
djstigma probaste variando los presets para ver la sensibilidad de los filtros?????


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 9, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok probe con la resistencia de 10k y ya de paso 1k 2k 5k y maaass la conecte de la base a todos lados jajaja y no logro ganancia, eso en la simulacion claro, pero es lo mismo no miente este software, yo puse una fuente de 12v un bc558 una resistencia de 100ohms
> y un resistor variable a la base para ver que voltaje precisa, y siempre lo mismo, la corriente de base es lo que sale por el colector.:cabezon:
> estube lellendo un pdf de transistores y ahi dice bien clarito que con una corriente muy baja en la base entrega una muy alta en el colector, pero no funciona
> che devolveme el hacha



La tengo justo al lado de la computadora.






Hice una prueba, conecté mi vúmetro que tengo en el protoboard, utiliza LM3916. desconecté un led para simular una salidad del analizador de espectro. De ahí polaricé la base de un BC557, el colector fué a tierra y el emisor lleva un resistor de 330 ohm. Desde el resistor dispuse cuatro LEDs verdes de alto brillo en serie. Al otro extremo un transistor BC547, su colector a positivo, su base a positivo también, el emisor al ánodo de los LEDs.
Todos encienden cuando se activa esa salida del LM3916 y eso que son 4 y obviamente serán tenues. Pero con 3 y con 2 en serie también se iluminan, hasta con resistencias limitadoras en las bases de ambos transistores.



tinchoball dijo:


> abandonar???? NUNCA ! sino a dedicarse a otra cosa que no sea electronica, lo mio fue una ''crotada'' por asi decir de poner como se pueda las resistencias de 10k pero en fin estan puestas con los transistores nuevos, porque probe todos con un tester a ver si funcionaban y ni respuesta daban asi que me sume un punto para griffindor ! jajajaa.
> estoy desoldando la resistencia que puse para cambiarla por la bobina, vamos a ver que pasa.
> Mirando bien, para que serviran los jumpers que son simplemente dos hilos de cobre hacia arriba? que pasara si se juntan?
> djstigma probaste variando los presets para ver la sensibilidad de los filtros?????



De que color tienes lo LEDs?


----------



## djstigma (Ene 9, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> abandonar???? NUNCA ! sino a dedicarse a otra cosa que no sea electronica, lo mio fue una ''crotada'' por asi decir de poner como se pueda las resistencias de 10k pero en fin estan puestas con los transistores nuevos, porque probe todos con un tester a ver si funcionaban y ni respuesta daban asi que me sume un punto para griffindor ! jajajaa.
> estoy desoldando la resistencia que puse para cambiarla por la bobina, vamos a ver que pasa.
> Mirando bien, para que serviran los jumpers que son simplemente dos hilos de cobre hacia arriba? que pasara si se juntan?
> djstigma probaste variando los presets para ver la sensibilidad de los filtros?????



amigo el circuito funciona perfecto con 100 led rojos o amarillos ok ami seme complico porque puse rojos amarillos verdes y azules y use 200 conectando de a 2 en serie, mira las fotos que ya comparti unas pajinas atras.

esos jumper son puentes, son los que llevan corriente a la otra plaqueta debes conectarlos si o si sino no anda, yo los conecte con cable para poder mover las placas

el circuito divide bien las frecuencias y regula bien eso lo pude ver con las primeras y unicas filas que me andan jaja tambien puse un video en youtube de eso si quieres verlo
y recuerda que se alimenta con 5v


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 9, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> amigo el circuito funciona perfecto con 100 led rojos o amarillos ok ami seme complico porque puse rojos amarillos verdes y azules y use 200 conectando de a 2 en serie, mira las fotos que ya comparti unas pajinas atras.
> 
> esos jumper son puentes, son los que llevan corriente a la otra plaqueta debes conectarlos si o si sino no anda, yo los conecte con cable para poder mover las placas
> 
> ...



Yo hablaba de los jumpers el que adjunto


----------



## djstigma (Ene 9, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> bueno, luego de poner la resistencia de choque, sigue sin funcionar pero todo lo que toco me da una fuerte descarga y no encuentro cortos circuitos visibles.
> Por casualidad, Tenes el acha todavia? jajaja



como que descarga ? que fuente estas usando ? eso es un peligro podes quemar todo


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 9, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> como que descarga ? que fuente estas usando ? eso es un peligro podes quemar todo



una fuente de alimentacion ATX 400w


----------



## djstigma (Ene 9, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> una fuente de alimentacion ATX 400w


amigo tienes algo malo en la fuente porque no dan descargas, mira yo reparo computadoras y eso nunca me toco en una fuente, es mas yo estoy usando una para el circuito y no da descargas, pone otra fuente amigo ok tene cuidado la corriente no es pabada


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 9, 2014)

la estoy abriendo a ver si puedo encontrar algo en corto circuito, no tengo otra en este momento ese es el problema :s
Medi todos los voltajes y son correctos, no se me ocurre que puede ser para darme una descarga


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 9, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Yo hablaba de los jumpers el que adjunto



El de la izquierda es +5Vcc, el de la derecha tierra. De todas formas revisa que el de la izquierda llege al pin 4 de los TL074 que es la alimentación positiva



tinchoball dijo:


> la estoy abriendo a ver si puedo encontrar algo en corto circuito, no tengo otra en este momento ese es el problema :s
> Medi todos los voltajes y son correctos, no se me ocurre que puede ser para darme una descarga



Y si está entregando alta tensión AC o DC? es posible que estropearas todo el circuito! y debes tener cuidado, te podría matar, es mejor que utilices otra fuente y por ahora te olvides de esa.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 9, 2014)

amigo fijate en la fuente que tiene unos capasitores ceramicos azules creo que van a tierra no al negativo ok a la tierra es la pata del medio del enchufe que conectas a la red electrica
de seguro eso esta mal o te hace falta conectarle la tierra a la fuente, nose es una sugerencia



blanko tenes alguna idea de la configuración darlington con 2 transistore ?
he estado probando sin resultados
y que pasa si uso optoacopladores ? osea que los active el lm3916 se supone que es como activaar un led verdad ? lo que nose si el opto es de rapida respuesta  pero podria funcionar creo yo si la respuesta es rapida


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 9, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> El de la izquierda es +5Vcc, el de la derecha tierra. De todas formas revisa que el de la izquierda llege al pin 4 de los TL074 que es la alimentación positiva
> 
> 
> 
> Y si está entregando alta tensión AC o DC? es posible que estropearas todo el circuito! y debes tener cuidado, te podría matar, es mejor que utilices otra fuente y por ahora te olvides de esa.



entonces deberia puentear esos jumpers? 

si entregaria alta tension AC o DC no deberia decirmelo el tester? lo unico que dice es 5v 12v o tensiones normales de la fuente, pero bueno lamentablemente

luego del enchufe tiene un circuito con pocos componentes y el conector de abajo del enchufe que deberia conectarse a masa esta conectado a el chasis de la fuente de alimentacion, capaz que por eso puede ser que me descargue siempre


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 9, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> blanko tenes alguna idea de la configuración darlington con 2 transistore ?
> he estado probando sin resultados
> y que pasa si uso optoacopladores ? osea que los active el lm3916 se supone que es como activaar un led verdad ? lo que nose si el opto es de rapida respuesta  pero podria funcionar creo yo si la respuesta es rapida



Claro de hecho acabo de realizar un darlington sin mejores resultados, ya que el darlington aumenta la sensibilidad y "drenan" una pequeña corriente si no se corrije con una resistencia entre la base y positivo si es que se utilizan para el LM3916. Ya lo probé y personalmente no se vió mayor cosa que ya hicieran los transistores simples. Igualmente mira la imágen por si deseas un par darlington:






Sí con optoacopladores se puede, de hecho las fuentes de PC tienen por lo menos uno el famoso 817 (creo que es) tiene 4 pines, 2 pines son un led infrarrojo y los otros 2 son un transistor, éstos te servirían pero para reemplazar los BC337 porque son NPN. También podrías hacer lo mismo con los BC327 pero en par sziklai:






Amigo, creo que debemos empezar por el principio, medir la corriente y tensión en los LED, si tienes LEDs azules de sobra deberías medir lo siguiente a ver que nos arroja:


----------



## djstigma (Ene 9, 2014)

amigo mide entre el chasis y los cables negro rojo y amarillo, en alguno tiene que marcar algo
si los ceramicos no estan ahi estan en la placa donde entra la corriente de linea, son faciles de ubicar fijate bien tenes alguno en corto conduciendo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 9, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> entonces deberia puentear esos jumpers?



No te entiendo muy bién a que le llamas puentear los jumpers, lo que te quiero decir es que el de la izquierda que va a los pines 4 de los TL047 debe ir a +5Vcc, el de la derecha debe ser tierra. Es la entrada de alimentación.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 9, 2014)

lo de los opto no es para sacar los transistores sino para aumentar la corriente en base para que entregue todo el voltaje jeje 
amigo sacame de una duda, los opto al acticarse conducen por completo verdad ? osea tipo un relay



blanko001 dijo:


> No te entiendo muy bién a que le llamas puentear los jumpers, lo que te quiero decir es que el de la izquierda que va a los pines 4 de los TL047 debe ir a +5Vcc, el de la derecha debe ser tierra. Es la entrada de alimentación.



claro es lo que le explique yo, que la haga mas facil, en las fotos que subi o los videos seve como lo conecte, ahi tiene el ejemplo bien claro


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 9, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> lo de los opto no es para sacar los transistores sino para aumentar la corriente en base para que entregue todo el voltaje jeje
> amigo sacame de una duda, los opto al acticarse conducen por completo verdad ? osea tipo un relay



Te explico que los opto no son mas que un transistor internamente, el cual es activado por la "luz" infrarroja del LED IR. No tienen nada de especial *son un transistor común y corriente*, de hecho si logramos destapar un transistor sin dañarlo (como los de encapsulado metálico) podremos agregar un LED IR y utilizarlo como optoacoplador. Es una mala noticia para tí, pero no son como un relay.

Por otro lado no sé si ésto es lo que me trataba de decir tinchobal de las resistencias de 10K en las bases de los transistores. Observen uno de los esquemas de la página que compartió jorge morales, donde se ven resistencias de 10K entre las bases y positivo para los PNP; y entre las bases y tierra para los NPN.


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 9, 2014)

esperen, hay algo que no entiendo, yo deje estos dos ''cables'' que marque en la imagen al aire libre y veo que djstigma lo conectaste con 2 cables a algo, la entrada de alimentacion esta en el plug de alimentacion y deberia llegar a todo el circuito, aparte hay varios de estos en todo el circuito como tendria que hacer?


----------



## djstigma (Ene 9, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Te explico que los opto no son mas que un transistor internamente, el cual es activado por la "luz" infrarroja del LED IR. No tienen nada de especial *son un transistor común y corriente*, de hecho si logramos destapar un transistor sin dañarlo (como los de encapsulado metálico) podremos agregar un LED IR y utilizarlo como optoacoplador. Es una mala noticia para tí, pero no son como un relay.



si amigo eso lo entiendo, pero me refiero a otra cosa, en este caso el transistor depende de la cantidad de voltaje en base para la cantidad en salida en este caso ejemplo 5v en base 4v en colector. digo en este caso porque no me parece normal pero ta
yo supongo que con 2v o 2.5v que entraga el lm3916 el opto se activa al %100 
mi pregunta es si al activarse en esas condiciones entrega los 12v o va a entregar 2v como el transistor ?





tinchoball dijo:


> esperen, hay algo que no entiendo, yo deje estos dos ''cables'' que marque en la imagen al aire libre y veo que djstigma lo conectaste con 2 cables a algo, la entrada de alimentacion esta en el plug de alimentacion y deberia llegar a todo el circuito, aparte hay varios de estos en todo el circuito como tendria que hacer?



amigo esos 2 pines son positivo y negativo y van a la otra placa solo con el fin de alimentar el resto del circuito, me explico ? solo conecta los 2 pines de una con los 2 pines de la otra respentando la polaridad y listo

PD: ese error que rubiste probablemente te salvo de quemar todo por la fuente mala
     ha y las imagenes que pones no estan saliendo no las veo fijate que pasa



Por otro lado no sé si ésto es lo que me trataba de decir tinchobal de las resistencias de 10K en las bases de los transistores. Observen uno de los esquemas de la página que compartió jorge morales, donde se ven resistencias de 10K entre las bases y positivo para los PNP; y entre las bases y tierra para los NPN.
si ese esquema lo vi antes y hice esa prueba pero no aumento la ganacia para nada
en todo caso solo limita supongo yo


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 9, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> si amigo eso lo entiendo, pero me refiero a otra cosa, en este caso el transistor depende de la cantidad de voltaje en base para la cantidad en salida en este caso ejemplo 5v en base 4v en colector. digo en este caso porque no me parece normal pero ta
> yo supongo que con 2v o 2.5v que entraga el lm3916 el opto se activa al %100
> mi pregunta es si al activarse en esas condiciones entrega los 12v o va a entregar 2v como el transistor ?
> 
> ...



QUE BUENA SUERTE ! Me ahorre de comprar todo nuevamente, voy a comprar dos conectores buenos para hacerlo mas seguro



djstigma dijo:


> Por otro lado no sé si ésto es lo que me trataba de decir tinchobal de las resistencias de 10K en las bases de los transistores. Observen uno de los esquemas de la página que compartió jorge morales, donde se ven resistencias de 10K entre las bases y positivo para los PNP; y entre las bases y tierra para los NPN.
> si ese esquema lo vi antes y hice esa prueba pero no aumento la ganacia para nada
> en todo caso solo limita supongo yo



no precisamente, yo decia de la salida del 3916 al transistor directamente, (adjunto foto porque no se como ponerlo al lado de la oracion sin insertar url, las estoy subiendo desde mi pc es raro que no se muestren )


----------



## djstigma (Ene 9, 2014)

bueno simule el opto en proteus y con un voltaje de 001v el entrega los 12v 
y el transistor activa perfecto. lo unico que me parecio raro es que se active con tan poco voltaje pero al parecer funcionaria

tincho no te compliques mas la vide pone 2 cablesitos y probalo dejate de comprar cosas si todavia no lo viste andar, ademas mas macana que lo de la fuente no te puede pasar jajaja menos por poner dos cables


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 9, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> si amigo eso lo entiendo, pero me refiero a otra cosa, en este caso el transistor depende de la cantidad de voltaje en base para la cantidad en salida en este caso ejemplo 5v en base 4v en colector. digo en este caso porque no me parece normal pero ta
> yo supongo que con 2v o 2.5v que entraga el lm3916 el opto se activa al %100
> mi pregunta es si al activarse en esas condiciones entrega los 12v o va a entregar 2v como el transistor ?



Amigo si an un transistor se le dan 2V a su base no necesariamente "entrega" 2V. Un transistor es como una válvula, te diré una analogía:

Imagina que tienes un tanque con agua en el techo de tu casa, de donde baja una tubería hasta un grifo, necesitas abrir el grifo, pero para eso no necesitas subir hasta la altura del tanque. El transistor es el grifo, la altura donde se encuentra el tanque es el potencial o tensión, tu mano es la corriente de base en el transistor, aúnque te encuentres a 1m de altura puedes abrir todo el paso del grifo y recibir el mismo caudal de agua por la boca del grifo (emisor) que el caudal que pasa por la tubería a la altura del tanque.

Una de las funciones más importantes de los transistores es esa, se denomina amplificación, una corriente relativamente pequeña puede controlar una corriente mayor. Recuerdas cuando decias que con el ¿dedo hacías prender los LEDs? eso era porque las pequeñas corrientes que podemos transmitir llegaban a la base de los transistores y dejaban circular la corriente hacia los LEDs.

Igualmente no te estoy impidiendo utilizar optoacopladores, ellos sin duda pueden trabajar a frecuencias relativamente altas (y bajas también), quizás los transistores internos en los optos sean de mejor prestación que los actuales, ya que con los actuales también deberían activarse los LED IR internos de los optos, los cuales necesitan menos corriente para activarse (unos 5mA), por ende hay que recalcular las resistencias para no quemarlos.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 9, 2014)

justamente estaba pensando en no quemar los opto, que voltaje entrega el lm en sus salidas ?
el opto soportaria premder los leds directamente ? porque podria hacer que los transistores activen los opto evitando agregar resistencias


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 9, 2014)

djstigma viste la foto que publique? porque no probas haciendo eso y sino compras optos?


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 9, 2014)

El LM3916 no entrega un voltaje exacto a las salidas, el entrega es corriente limitada a la salida, y también es ajustable. En la hoja de dátos se explica como realizar dicho ajuste. 
Por otro lado yo estoy utilizando de a 2 LEDs en serie, Azules todos! y el LM3916 los enciende sin problemas... Lo que plantéas es factible, no se me había ocurrido, de hecho con el LM3916 no necesitas utilizar resistencias limitadoras, se conectan directamente a los LEDs.
Para realizar lo que plantéas es mejor retirar los transistores del LM3916, así como las resistencias, la salida va directamente a los LEDs. No sé porqué pero creo que va a funcionar...


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 9, 2014)

no creo blanko001, estarias exigiendo mucho en el integrado y tenderia a calentarse, lo lei en un post de vumetros con tiras de leds, se tiene que usar transistores si o si dependiendo de lo que le quieras poner


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 9, 2014)

En serie no hay problema con utilizar 2 LEDs, ya que la corriente es la misma, no supera los 20mA. Tengo mi vúmetro funcionando casi todo el día de hoy y no he tenido problemas con ello. Las tiras de LEDs están en circuitos serie-paralelo y consumen muchísimo mas que 2 LED en serie.


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 9, 2014)

tenes razon en esa parte, pero dudo que sea asi de simple, sino no, no hubiese puesto esos transistores, en muchos circuitos que vi estaban puestos


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 9, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> tenes razon en esa parte, pero dudo que sea asi de simple, sino no hubiese puesto esos transistores, en muchos circuitos que vi estaban puestos



Bueno, hemos intentado tantas cosas que a estas alturas de los "trasnochos" es válido jejeje. Yo he analizado una y otra vez el circuito sin encontrar el impedimento a utilizarlos directamente. Como yo lo veo el 555 en modo astable empieza a oscilar, el CD4017 empieza el conteo, mejor dicho a cambiar el estado en sus salidas de acuerdo al temporizador. El 4017 activa los CD4066 que se encargan de conmutar hacia el LM3916 las señales a "medir", de paso activa los BC337 para activar una columna por vez, la misma que debe medir el LM3916. Luego sucede lo mismo columna por columna varias veces por segundo y pareciera que toda la matriz está activa a la vez. Por eso creo que siempre estarán solo 2 LEDs activos por vez (por estar en serie) sobre cada salida del LM3916.


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 10, 2014)

en un momento tambien llegue a pensar el porque poner transistores si el LM3916 es el encargado de la parte negativa de la matriz, pero tiene que haber algo que debe cambiar en el circuito si no esta


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 10, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> en un momento tambien llegue a pensar el porque poner transistores si el LM3916 es el encargado de la parte negativa de la matriz, pero tiene que haber algo que debe cambiar en el circuito si no esta



De lo único que si estoy seguro es que hace casi una hora que djstigma no se ha reportado , seguro está trabajando en remover los transistores y resistencias... ojalá funcione. 
De todas formas a mi no se me había ocurrido, debo reconocer que es buena ídea para mi. Esperemos a ver que nos trae nuestro amigo djstigma desde su taller


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 10, 2014)

jajajaja, mi taller cerro hace 1 hora mas o menos desde que me entere, mediante ustedes, que la fuente ''maligna'' que estaba usando podia matarme, sino esta hubiese sido una noche mas a lo Tesla hasta mañana trabajando sin problemas :cabezon: jajajajaj


----------



## djstigma (Ene 10, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> djstigma viste la foto que publique? porque no probas haciendo eso y sino compras optos?



ya probe. no funciona  esta enbrujado esto



amigos tengo que pedir disculpas, anoche tube que salirme y apagar todo todo
es que me agarro una tormenta electrica muy fuerte los rayos cayeron muy cerca 
me aguante lo mas que pudes, ojo no por miedo sino para no quemar el ordenador 
ultimamente tengo una de estas tormenta por noche  sera algo que hice 
bueno hoy voy a probar a poner 1 solo opto en la fila 5 que son los primeros verdes despues de los rojos, si accionan pongo mas y mas y mas y mas :loco: 
nadie me dijo que la electronica requeria un exorcista y llevaba a la locura


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 10, 2014)

Yo también apago y desconecto todo apenas se aproxima una tormenta, aunque es peligroso el hecho de desconectar los aparatos cuando se inicia la tormenta ya que no sabemos cuándo un rayo tocará una línea o inducirá corrientes en las redes domésticas y tendríamos la mala suerte de estar tocando el clavijero justo en el momento erroneo... Pero bueno... es común hacerlo. Debiste colocar un pararrayos en el punto más alto de donde te encuentras, la línea irá al ánodo de los LEDs azules y verdes y el cátodo a tierra. No creo que se resistan a encender  de paso realizamos de nuevo la matriz con rojos y amarillos 
Bueno ahora sí volviendo a la seriedad  Prueba con el opto a ver que resultados tienes, eso sí, anotaré en mi lista de cosas por hacer: _Realizar un analizador de espectro con LM3916 y sin transistores a sus salidas, directamente a los LEDs_; porque no me quedo con la duda jajajaja, yo creo que muchos en el foro me han visto realizando los circuitos de ciertos temas en discusión, por el simple hecho de experimentar en la realidad y aprender más al respecto.
Sería hermoso realizar el proyecto pero para 2 canales, tengo unas ídeas muy buenas para realizarlo en un amplificador, pero ya estoy hasta el cuello con otras cosas del proyecto que sería la tapa. Bueno eso sí... me interesaría realizarlo con barras LED especiales para ese fin, creo que hasta la misma national las fabricaba para sus LM3414/15/16, algo como ésto:






Un ejemplo de los modelos national creo que vienen con driver incorporado en éste modelo

Enhorabuena, esperando buenas noticias de tu armado!
Saludos

PD: La electrónica no lleva a la locura, la locura nos lleva a la electrónica.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 10, 2014)

amigo te cuento que antes de ponerme a modificar estoy simulando el lm3916 en proteus
y el lm mueve los led en serie a media luz que seria normal ya que los configure a 3v 20ma
agregue el bc558 y ya no anda agrege el bc327 y tampoco anda, no sale ni voltaje por el colector pero directamente el lm si sale voltaje nisiquiera con un led funciona
esto quiere decir que no polarisa o que ? osea segun proteus no anda con nignun led y eso puede estar bien porque hay veces que las cosas funcionan pero no quiere decir que esten correctamente configuradas, y el programa se basa en los parametros reales de los componentes que se usen. nose amigo voy a conectar unos opto aver como los simula


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 10, 2014)

Socio! (así también le decimos en Colombia a los amigos o conocidos); Yo me inclino por los opto si es que quieres probar algo en la realidad, porque con los simuladores no tengo buenas experiencias, hay muchas cosas que no funcionan con los simuladores, hay unos mejores que otros (eso sí) pero no todos los LED son iguales, y menos con un mercado lleno de cosas chinas, y el gran contribuyente a nivel mundial de LEDs es China.
Te cuento que he tenido LEDs violetas y azules para ser exacto, y una vez no me funcionaban unas series pero no recuerdo que circuito era, el caso es que algunos LEDs necesitaban hasta 4.1V para empezar a iluminar  WTF!!! Duré mucho tiempo en reponerme de esa porquería de diodos , es más hoy día no entiendo como sucedió. jajajaja.

Bueno para los parámetros de los LED se suele indicar un valor de 5mA 0.005A que es cuándo la mayoría de los LED empiezan a destellar. Un dato...
Espero noticias jejeje


----------



## djstigma (Ene 10, 2014)

Hice una prueba, conecté mi vúmetro que tengo en el protoboard, utiliza LM3916. desconecté un led para simular una salidad del analizador de espectro. De ahí polaricé la base de un BC557, el colector fué a tierra y el emisor lleva un resistor de 330 ohm. Desde el resistor dispuse cuatro LEDs verdes de alto brillo en serie. Al otro extremo un transistor BC547, su colector a positivo, su base a positivo también, el emisor al ánodo de los LEDs.
Todos encienden cuando se activa esa salida del LM3916 y eso que son 4 y obviamente serán tenues. Pero con 3 y con 2 en serie también se iluminan, hasta con resistencias limitadoras en las bases de ambos transistores.

calro porque la base va al positivo, entonces su ganacia es total. proba a poner un pote entre base y positivo y medi cuanto voltaje presisas en la base realmente para que accionen
te vas a encontrar con el problema que tengo yo en el circuito y en simulador 
aunque me gustaria ver como va eso, podrias pasarme un esquemita para verlo mejo ?
gracias blanko


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 11, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> calro porque la base va al positivo, entonces su ganacia es total. proba a poner un pote entre base y positivo y medi cuanto voltaje presisas en la base realmente para que accionen
> te vas a encontrar con el problema que tengo yo en el circuito y en simulador
> aunque me gustaria ver como va eso, podrias pasarme un esquemita para verlo mejo ?
> gracias blanko



No comprendo muy bién pero ésto fué lo que hice, bueno falta el resto del LM3916 reistencias y demás... pero me refiero a los LEDs, también experimenté eliminando el PNP y la resistencia y en efecto iluminó. Con LEDs verdes de alto brillo.


PD: creeme que no se necesita mucho para hacer circular 20mA entre el colector y el emisor de un transistor, y menos de ganancias altas como los transistores peques.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 11, 2014)

es lo mismo que tengo hecho yo y lo mismo del circuito, yo lo que no entiendo es porque logras tanta ganacia en el transistor  incluso la suficiente para poner una resistencia 
la verdad estoy muy desconcertado me quiero morir ajaja es increible :cabezon:


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 11, 2014)

Creo que estoy empezando a tener una pista del problema...
Dime una cosa la siguiente plaqueta con que tensión la alimentas con 5V ó 12V?





http://pa-elektronika.hu/old_ver/im...alizator_ii/spa_ii_vezerlopanel_beultetes.jpg
Recuerdas que te dije de alimentar el LM3916 con 12V?, bueno si desconectaste la pista en el pin 3 para alimentarlo directamente con 12V reconectala al circuito (la 5 sigue desconectada). Necesito que alimentes ésta plaqueta y la matriz con los mismos 12V. 

El resto de los TL074 si es con la fuente de 5V y -5V que proporciona el IC de la bobina del demonio.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 11, 2014)

yo hice esto, corte y puentie para manter los 5v donde no ivan 12v
los 4017 4066 y el 555 siguen 5v
pero ahora que lo pienso, para que hice eso ? si podia alimentear toda la placa desde el jumper
ya estoy cambiando eso, porque ahora que lo razono mejor puede ser el problema


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 11, 2014)

Regresa todo lo que recortaste es decir rellena de soldadura los pedazos de pistas que eliminaste, y retiras los puentes que hiciste todo regresalo a la normalidad (el pin 5 sigue en el aire jejeje). 
Observa el circulo amarillo de ésta placa, conectale 12V directos de la fuente de PC y tierra. El hecho es que si antes venía un par de cables desde la placa anterior no los utilices... éstos 12V no deben ir a la otra placa que se alimenta con 5V. Con ésto debería funcionar el circuito...


Sí... toda esa placa debería ir a 12V, porque todos los IC en esa placa soportan hasta 16V. Así los 4066 activarán correctamente los transistores BC337 donde sospecho que és el problema.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 11, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Regresa todo lo que recortaste es decir rellena de soldadura los pedazos de pistas que eliminaste, y retiras los puentes que hiciste todo regresalo a la normalidad (el pin 5 sigue en el aire jejeje).
> Observa el circulo amarillo de ésta placa, conectale 12V directos de la fuente de PC y tierra. El hecho es que si antes venía un par de cables desde la placa anterior no los utilices... éstos 12V no deben ir a la otra placa que se alimenta con 5V. Con ésto debería funcionar el circuito...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104017



exactamente eso estoy haciendo, cruza los dedos jajaja dame 10minutos y te digo que paso



SSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
al fin la p.... madre ...... siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 
prendieron todos al palo !!! ahora voy a conectar la 5 y darle audio


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 11, 2014)

Yo sí decía... los 4066 deben ir a 12V para que puedan entregar la corriente suficiente a los BC337, no sé como pasó, pero los rojos y amarillos se iluminaban por la poquitísima corriente necesaria para iluminar... ahora creo que iluminan como deben.
Ufff... ahora no sé si tengamos que tratar el tema de ajustar la ganancia en el LM3916 ó si está así perfecto.

PD: No creí que ese pálpito era el responsable hasta que recordé que la salida de un LM7805 no me activó un 2N2222, solo fué posible cuándo llevé su base a los 12V mediante un simple resistor de 1K, con los que pretendía activar un relay... Amigo lo sientopss: Yo sabía que podía suceder pero en todo éste tiempo no se me pasó por la mente...


----------



## djstigma (Ene 11, 2014)

en cierto modo siempre fue un tema de ganancia 
ok pero ahora tiene otro problema  yo te dije que esta maldito jajaja
en modo barra sigue prendiendo solo los rojos
en modo punto tambien pero se ilumina una ilera o fila azul intentando parpadear
si toco las salidas del lm prenden perfectas todas las ileras ok ya no es como antes almenos
y la columna que no adaba y despues andubo ahora no anda jajajaja
ahora cuando le doy audio, si conecto el positivo de la señal de audio anda mas o menos
pero si conecto el negativo se muere se apaga todo
si desconecto el pin mode y toco el cable seme prende la fila 9 de leds azules
aca hay algo raro como si fuera una mala masa nose como explicarte


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 11, 2014)

Entonces el problema es de las resistencias de 5.1K y 8.2K... Realicemos ésta prueba contundente y sabremos si es por falta de ganancia:
Elimina la resistencia de 8.2K, reemplazala por un puente de alambre, un cablecito... mejor dicho, el pin 8 a tierra. La de 5.1K reemplazála por una de 1K.

Otra cosa que olvidé preguntar: ¿qué pasó con el potenciómetro de 1M o 470K? lo conseguiste?

Bueno, prueba lo que te dije, así si se iluminan mas filas descartamos los problemas de todas éstas noches jeje

PD: la columna me tiene pensando de nuevo... quizás el transistor de dicha columna.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 11, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Entonces el problema es de las resistencias de 5.1K y 8.2K... Realicemos ésta prueba contundente y sabremos si es por falta de ganancia:
> Elimina la resistencia de 8.2K, reemplazala por un puente de alambre, un cablecito... mejor dicho, el pin 8 a tierra. La de 5.1K reemplazála por una de 1K.
> 
> Otra cosa que olvidé preguntar: ¿qué pasó con el potenciómetro de 1M o 470K? lo conseguiste?
> ...



no creo que sea el transistor ya que prenden todos, ademas probe con los presets a lo indio jaja le di señal de audio en el pin del medio y activan todas las columnas a tope osea todos los led prenden no solo los rojos
el pote no consegui pero le puse 5 resistencias de 100k en serie y no sube, baja mas aun jaja
voy a ver si tengo de 1m, casi seguro tenga
voy aprobar eso y te comento



ok era un problema de ganacia ahora prenden todas, menos esa columna jaja
voy aponer el pote porque ahora quedo pasado de ganacia



le puse 3 resistencias de 100k y mejoro la ganancia ya no se satura pero cuando no hay audio las primeras filas quedan apenas prendidas asi que hay que varias las modificaciones que hicimos antes, en cuanto a la columna intenta funcionar, si la señal para esa columna es media continua quiere prender


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 11, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> no creo que sea el transistor ya que prenden todos, ademas probe con los presets a lo indio jaja le di señal de audio en el pin del medio y activan todas las columnas a tope osea todos los led prenden no solo los rojos



Dime de derecha a izquierda cuál es la columna que no anda bien? porque puede ser el problema en la etapa de su filtro de frecuencias, no envía señal al LM3916 y el simplemente apaga todas sus salidas, por ende se vé apagada la columna. Hay que revisar lo que sucede desde la entrada de audio del operacional correspondiente, su filtrado, su amplificación, ajuste en el preset, comprobar si entrega señal, si logra llegar al LM3916... en algún lugar de esos está la falla... igual no creo que sea para rompernos de nuevo el coco! Vamos por partes.

Primero hagamos funcionar el resto de columnas como se debe, es decir, que con la señal a su entrada se produzcan iluminaciones hasta niveles altos de azules y verdes, es decir de las filas superiorer; bueno de acuerdo a la ganancia en las diversas frecuencias se iluminarán los LEDs de los extremos superiores.



djstigma dijo:


> el pote no consegui pero le puse 5 resistencias de 100k en serie y no sube, baja mas aun jaja
> voy a ver si tengo de 1m, casi seguro tenga
> voy aprobar eso y te comento



Bueno la ídea es utilizar potenciómetro... ya que de acuerdo a la configuración del operacional, tendrá mayor ganancia a menor o a mayor valor en su resistencia.

Intenta lo de las resistencias del LM3916 que te dije... ellas nos sirven también para controlar "ganancias".

Apenas solucionemos lo de iluminar los niveles superiores con señal de audio atacaremos la columna extraña 

________________

Bueno el problema era de ganancia...  Ahora... si no hay señal y te queda medio encendida la primera fila debes ingeniertelas para montar un resistor de 10K entre el pin 1 del LM3916 y +12Vcc o el pin 3 que lleva +12V.

Por hoy ya te dejo, pero cuenta conmigo para solucionar lo de la columna, intenta con la resistencia de 10K, la suelen llevar hasta los vúmetros con LM3916, evita que el primer LED quede medio encendido.

Saludos!

PD: Ya me dió sueño, estoy haciendo una lissssssstaaaaaa de componenetes para pedirlos en la mañana. Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 11, 2014)

amigo no viste mi mensaje, el problema era la ganacia ya hice eso y lebanto a full asta se paso jaja lee el mensaje asi no escribo todo de nuevo jajaja
te dejo este video para que veas como quedan los led prendidos, la fila azul que esta fallando es la que puse un bc558 los demas es porque esta pasado en ganancia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EKi2HUII08&feature=youtu.be
al final seve bien la falla al ponerlo en modo punto
si muevo el preset mejora la columna pero se nota que es bastante lo que falta de señal


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 11, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> amigo no viste mi mensaje, el problema era la ganacia ya hice eso y lebanto a full asta se paso jaja lee el mensaje asi no escribo todo de nuevo jajaja
> te dejo este video para que veas como quedan los led prendidos, la fila azul que esta fallando es la que puse un bc558 los demas es porque esta pasado en gananciahttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EKi2HUII08&feature=youtu.be
> al final seve bien la falla al ponerlo en modo punto



Creo que ahora si tendrémos que utilizar las resistencias de 10K en todas las salidas del LM3916... o las bases de los BC327, llevalas a +12V Puedes intentar con una de 20K 0 15K primero en la fila sobre-excitada, el pin 10 del LM y +12Vcc.

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 11, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Creo que ahora si tendrémos que utilizar las resistencias de 10K en todas las salidas del LM3916... o las bases de los BC327, llevalas a +12V Puedes intentar con una de 20K 0 15K primero en la fila sobre-excitada, el pin 10 del LM y +12Vcc.
> 
> Saludos!


ya probe eso y no funciona, me parece mejor bajar la ganancia variando las resistencias que cambie ahora 
para el pin 10 el problema de seguro es el transistor ese, lo voy a cambiar
mañana vemos no te preocupes, si ves el video ya ves que hoy fue un gran avanze 
hasta mañana amigo


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 11, 2014)

hola chicos..los vengo leyendo desde que empezaron..lastima que no puedo aportar nada al tema...  pero es respetable el empño que pusieron para resolver la falla .... .eso merece felicitaciones...pongo el video en el foro ......para que admiren los demas su trabajo


----------



## djstigma (Ene 11, 2014)

gracias amigo, sino fuera por la ayuda de blanko nose que ubiera hecho jaja
luego cuando lo termine por completo pongo un video como la gente
este video no es el producto terminado, sino que lo subi para que blanko vea la fallita que quedo
si quieres dejalo no hay problema 
saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 11, 2014)

esto es un poco of topic.. mira creo que merese ser mostrado....como quien muestra un camino.para llegar a algun lado......pero respeto mucho lo logrado.....mas alla de lo que sea...uno esta en colombia y otro en uruguay.....y se complementaron para buscar una falla.....eso es admirable.....mis respetos chicos.....y que salga lo mejor que se pueda..y como se pueda.....juan


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 11, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> gracias amigo, sino fuera por la ayuda de blanko nose que ubiera hecho jaja
> luego cuando lo termine por completo pongo un video como la gente
> este video no es el producto terminado, sino que lo subi para que blanko vea la fallita que quedo
> si quieres dejalo no hay problema
> saludos



La verdad me gusta colaborar y más cuando noto el empeño que la gente le pone a las cosas, djstigma es perseverante, aún cuando pide un hacha jejeje.



locodelafonola dijo:


> esto es un poco of topic.. mira creo que merese ser mostrado....como quien muestra un camino.para llegar a algun lado......pero respeto mucho lo logrado.....mas alla de lo que sea...uno esta en colombia y otro en uruguay.....y se complementaron para buscar una falla.....eso es admirable.....mis respetos chicos.....y que salga lo mejor que se pueda..y como se pueda.....juan



Primero gracias por tu forma de pensar; sus palabras son realmente alentadoras. El foro es una buena herramienta para lograr lo que se quiere; además de la gente con ganas de aprender y crecer en el mundo de la electrónica. 

Saludos!

PD: 



djstigma dijo:


> ya probe eso y no funciona, me parece mejor bajar la ganancia variando las resistencias que cambie ahora
> para el pin 10 el problema de seguro es el transistor ese, lo voy a cambiar
> mañana vemos no te preocupes, si ves el video ya ves que hoy fue un gran avanze
> hasta mañana amigo



Quizás aumentando un poco hasta el siguiente valor comercial las de los transistores a la salida del LM3916, recuerda que las instalamos para que pasara la mayor corriente posible por los LEDs?

Tal vez unos 470 ohm para los azules y verdes, y unos 560 ohm para rojos y amarillos... sería probar porque cuándo de LEDs se trata no es tan fácil predecir su comportamiento jejeje

La otra opción es Resistencia de 10K entre las Bases del BC337 y tierra; así como las bases de los BC327 y +12V... (si me preguntan que opción tomaría, yo diría que ésta) Realizaré una prueba con transistores LEDs y protoboard a 12V a ver que sucede.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 11, 2014)

ok voy a probar a poner las resistencias de 10k en los 337 porque los 327 ya puse
y pienso invertir los cables para que prendan al reves, osea que arranque por los azules. solo cambiando los cables es suficiente ? o afecta el mutliplexsado eso ?


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 11, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok voy a probar a poner las resistencias de 10k en los 337 porque los 327 ya puse



Bueno... experimenté con las resistencias de 10K, en las bases de ambos transistores, Los BC337 debe ir con resistor de 10K a tierra, esto permite un "apagado total" cuando no se polarice su base. Los BC327 deben ir con resistor de 10K a +12Vcc, también permite el "apagado total" cuando el LM3916 no polarice su base. Faltaría que lo experimentes con tu circuito porque hay otras variables que podrían hacer diferente el funcionamiento.



djstigma dijo:


> y pienso invertir los cables para que prendan al reves, osea que arranque por los azules. solo cambiando los cables es suficiente ? o afecta el mutliplexsado eso ?



Si solo inviertes los de las filas (emisores de los BC327) entonces te quedan las visualizaciones invertidas, es decir, las primeras barras de la derecha de frecuencias bajas te quedarían a la izquierda, donde deben ir las frecuencias altas.

Yo te recomiendo invertir tanto filas como columnas... así te queda todo como se debiera.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 11, 2014)

yo pensaba invertir los cables de los 327 que salen del lm3916 para que prendan los azules primero, pero siempre con la duda si tambien tenia que invertir los de los 337 por eso mismo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 11, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> yo pensaba invertir los cables de los 327 que salen del lm3916 para que prendan los azules primero, pero siempre con la duda si tambien tenia que invertir los de los 337 por eso mismo



Bueno... si no hay problema con dejar las frecuencias mas bajas a la derecha y las altas a la izquierda puedes solo invertir los de las filas... pero eso ya es a tu gusto, no hay restricciones en ese sentido, es lo que hace al ser... ¡humano!

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 12, 2014)

amigo lo de las resitencias en bases no funciona, podriamos bajar la ganacia un poco ?
la R8.2k que esta puentiada y la de 5k ahora es de 1k. y un pin a masa creo era el 8
que valores o cambio me combiene para bajarla un 20% aprox ?


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 12, 2014)

Cuándo te refieres a la ganancia te refieres a que se ilumina toda la matriz y medio desciende? o las columnas se mueven bien de abajo hasta arriba y contrariamente?
No se si me explico. Si el analizador tiene mucha ganancia permanecerá casi toda la matriz encendida con la señal de audio.

Si lo que deseas es disminuir la corriente que pasa por los LEDs entonces se hace con los resistores de los emisores de los BC327 de las filas. Experimenta aumentando el valor a alguna fila y pruebas. Por ejemplo dale a los azules unos 470 ohm para ver que sucede.

Toda la ganancia o la amplitud de la tensión que llega al LM3916 es ajustada por el potenciómetro de 470K o 1M (aún no sabemos cuál es su valor pero no interesa). Cuánto mayor sea el valor, mayor debería ser la ganancia, cuán menor es su valor en ohmios entonces menor será la ganancia.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 12, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Cuándo te refieres a la ganancia te refieres a que se ilumina toda la matriz y medio desciende? o las columnas se mueven bien de abajo hasta arriba y contrariamente?
> No se si me explico. Si el analizador tiene mucha ganancia permanecerá casi toda la matriz encendida con la señal de audio.
> 
> Si lo que deseas es disminuir la corriente que pasa por los LEDs entonces se hace con los resistores de los emisores de los BC327 de las filas. Experimenta aumentando el valor a alguna fila y pruebas. Por ejemplo dale a los azules unos 470 ohm para ver que sucede.
> ...


he aver, es como que se ilumina todo y apenas baja mas o menos, si bajo el volumen mejora bastante, le puse 300k donde va el pote y bajo y quedo asi sino quedan casi fijas.
bueno no te preocupes por eso, conseguire un pote cuando pueda
me interesaba mas por el tema de las primeras 5 filas quedan medias prendidas sin señal pero las azules y verdes no. y esto ocurrio cuando se modifico la R8k2 y 5k1 para saber si era un tema de ganacia, poreso queria bajarla. porque probe con el pote de 100k y pierde mucha ganancia casi ni prende nada, pero esos led no se apagan completamente. poreso mi anterior pregunta


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 12, 2014)

Ok, entonces es de regresar las resistencias de 5.1K y 8.2K a su lugar, esas resistencias ajustan la *sensibilidad* del LM3916, creo que aumenté mucho la sensibilidad, pero como pusiste resistencias en el ajuste de ganancia el mismo cambió.
Si o sí toca conseguir algún potenciómetro jejeje, ya que debemos calibrar el circuito. 

Dime una cosa, el problema que tienes en éste momento es que cuándo se va la música o se desconecta la señal deberían apagarse los LED por completo porque quedan semi-encendidos no?
Que te digo.... 
Por ahora yo intentaría eliminar aunque sea un BC327 y enviar la salida del LM3916 directamente a la matriz, sin resistencia limitadora. Ya no tengo otra opción por ahora jejejejeje.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 12, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Ok, entonces es de regresar las resistencias de 5.1K y 8.2K a su lugar, esas resistencias ajustan la *sensibilidad* del LM3916, creo que aumenté mucho la sensibilidad, pero como pusiste resistencias en el ajuste de ganancia el mismo cambió.
> Si o sí toca conseguir algún potenciómetro jejeje, ya que debemos calibrar el circuito.
> 
> Dime una cosa, el problema que tienes en éste momento es que cuándo se va la música o se desconecta la señal deberían apagarse los LED por completo porque quedan semi-encendidos no?
> ...



si amigo ese es el problema, lo extraño es que son los mismos led que por alguna razon funcionaron primero  
me queda solo solucionar esto y lo de la columna que probe ajustando el presset y mejora si pero prenden 3 filas nada mas osea le falta señal en cantidad


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 12, 2014)

Hola, ésto es lo que yo le haría al circuito para que no se quedaran encendidos los LEDs. Le agrego resistencias de 10K a las bases como en la imagen... si no funciona le quito el resto de transistores.



De hecho el documento que adjunta jorge morales _aquí_, no se utilizan esos transistores, el eje x de la matriz va directamente al LM3914/15/16.

PD: Ya sé porqué te quedó la matriz invertida, no es tu culpa, en el esquemático también aparece invertida por la disposición de los pines del LM3916


----------



## djstigma (Ene 12, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, ésto es lo que yo le haría al circuito para que no se quedaran encendidos los LEDs. Le agrego resistencias de 10K a las bases como en la imagen... si no funciona le quito el resto de transistores.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104047
> 
> ...



si el esquematico este tiene mas errores 
las resistencias van de la base a masa o positivo, o tipo en serie la señal a un extremo de la resistencia y el otro extremo a la base ? porque veo que salen las resistencias pero no veo a donde van. porque la prueba esa ya la hice de la base al +/-


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 12, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> si el esquematico este tiene mas errores
> las resistencias van de la base a masa o positivo, o tipo en serie la señal a un extremo de la resistencia y el otro extremo a la base ? porque veo que salen las resistencias pero no veo a donde van. porque la prueba esa ya la hice de la base al +/-



No van ni a +Vcc ni a tierra, vienen del CD4017 directamente hacia la base de los transistores. Tienes que cortar el circuito  para poner la reistencia en medio.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 12, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> No van ni a +Vcc ni a tierra, vienen del CD4017 directamente hacia la base de los transistores. Tienes que cortar el circuito  para poner la reistencia en medio.



ok pero 10k no es mucho ? capas que no llega sufiente señal a la base
mañana lo pruebo y te cuento, ahora son las 06:00hs y me estoy durmiendo jaja
tenia mal la hora de la compu jajaja


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 12, 2014)

Como se pasa el tiempo aquí!!! en Colombia son las 3:15 am, donde están los moderadores? que esto no lo cierran? siervanme otra...

Fuera del pequeño off topic...
10K es suficiente para polarizar los transistores, era lo que no entendía cuando no encendían, incluso resistencias mas grandes lo pueden hacer. 

veremos mas tarde a ver como va.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 12, 2014)

bueno amigo mio, le puse la resistencia de 10k a los 337 y 327 y de todos modos no apagan jaja
cuando corto la pista si obio se apagan.
probe a darle señal de audio con las resistencias puestas y sigue andando nomas bien


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 12, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> cuando corto la pista si obio se apagan.


Pero es que es lo que hay que hacer... se cortan las pistas que van a las bases y en vez se hace un puente con la resistencia de 10K.

Dejalo como está, ahora elimina un transistor BC327 de una fila que permanezca medioencendida sin audio, conectas la salida del LM3916 directamente al cátodo de los LEDs. Observa en éste diagrama que las salidas del LM3916 van directamente a la matriz por el eje Y es decir la altura de los puntos en la matriz.



PD: no salgo del asombro de como deja pasar corriente un transistor PNP BC327 cuándo su base se polariza P (+12Vcc) mediante un resistor de 10K. A menos que tengan que ser de 6.8K pero con 10K ya debería funcionar.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 12, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Pero es que es lo que hay que hacer... se cortan las pistas que van a las bases y en vez se hace un puente con la resistencia de 10K.


 
claro, eso fue lo que hice, corte las pistas y las puentie con las resistencias de 10k
voy a probar lo otro aver que pasa 

bueno con el lm conectado directamente a la matriz sin transistor y sin resistencia queda prendido igual, sigo pensando que se nos fue la mano cuando aumentamos la sensibilidad jeje


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 12, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> claro, eso fue lo que hice, corte las pistas y las puentie con las resistencias de 10k
> voy a probar lo otro aver que pasa
> 
> bueno con el lm conectado directamente a la matriz sin transistor y sin resistencia queda prendido igual, sigo pensando que se nos fue la mano cuando aumentamos la sensibilidad jeje





Bueno cuando dices de la sensibilidad... hay LEDs que quedan encendidos totalmente? no me refiero a medio-encendidos, porque ese no es problema de sensibilidad. El problema viene de pequeñas corrientes que se fugan, y cuándo atraviesan los LEDs, se iluminan un poco.
Vamos a hacer lo siguiente entonces: 
Busca un resistor de 4.7K (amarillo, violeta, rojo, dorado) conectalo a la base del BC327 (transistores del LM3916) y la otra pata llevala a +12V, esa fila ya debe quedar bién apagada.
Prueba y me dirás

PD: esa resistencia permite que circulen entre las salidas del LM3916 y +12Vcc unos 0.0025A, unos 2.5mA. No creo que dañe el LM3916. Si no es con esa resistencia tendríamos que ver como disipamos esas corrientes parásitas a tierra sin que pasen por los LEDs de otra manera.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 12, 2014)

tampoco funciono :cabezon:
note tambien que el modo punto no reacciona bien, ademas de los led que deben prender prenden todos a media luz, nose si en el video se nota eso. pero nada que ver con el video que subio el autor cuando muestra el modo punto
viste que puentiamos la resistencia de 8.2k, bueno saque el puente y puse resistencias de menos valor y varia. si bajo el balor son menos las filas que quedan medias prendidas y si saco el puente y dejo la de 8.2k queda solo la primera apenas prendiendo,


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 12, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> tampoco funciono :cabezon:
> note tambien que el modo punto no reacciona bien, ademas de los led que deben prender prenden todos a media luz, nose si en el video se nota eso. pero nada que ver con el video que subio el autor cuando muestra el modo punto
> viste que puentiamos la resistencia de 8.2k, bueno saque el puente y puse resistencias de menos valor y varia. si bajo el balor son menos las filas que quedan medias prendidas y si saco el puente y dejo la de 8.2k queda solo la primera apenas prendiendo,



¿La primera es la de abajo o arriba? 

A ver... lo que sucede con la resistencia de 8.2K y la de 5.1K es que ajustan la sensibilidad el LM3916, entre otras cosas... También ajustan la corriente de los LEDs.


Entonces: con R1=5.1K y R2=8.2K
Tendremos; VREF=3.26V, ILED=0.0039A ≈ 3.93mA 

Qué resistencias estás utilizando entre el pin 7 y 8?


----------



## djstigma (Ene 12, 2014)

Qué resistencias estás utilizando entre el pin 7 y 8?
la primera es la de abajo
entre el 7 y 8 de 1k

para mi, el problema no esta en el lm3916, le estamos errando ahi, acordate que cuando no prendian por mas que fuera un tema de voltaje el problema no venia por el lm 3916 al cual le hicimos muchas pruebas en bano, por un momento descartemos el lm hagamos de cuenta que no lo tiene, que mas puede estar pasando en los 4066 
porque hay señales raras, ejemplo, si desconecto el modo barra la matrz se enloquese
algunos led quedan parpadeando, si toco el cable para volver a conectar se prenden mas led
y pienso que eso no es normal. la columna que no anda queda a media intencidad subiendo y bajando sola cuando hay musica, sin seguir ningun patron solo baja y sube a media luz
y ta cosas asi, es como si le faltara la masa a la mtriz, un ejemplo, que pasa si le sacas la masa al foco trasero de un auto ? se enloquese porque las lamparas buscan hacer masa entre ellas por los filamentos y algunas prenden mas que otras. bueno esto es lo mismo en modo punto


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 12, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> Qué resistencias estás utilizando entre el pin 7 y 8?
> la primera es la de abajo
> entre el 7 y 8 de 1k



Con 1K entre 7 y 8, y 8 a tierra se tiene un VREF = 1.25V, por ende ILED = 0.013A =13mA. Una corriente para alimentar directamente los LEDs, pero como utilizamos transistores NO debe ser de 13mA

Entonces pon entre el pin 7 y 8 una de 6.8K (R1) y la de 8.2K (R2) entre el 8 y tierra
También de paso puede probar con 10K a ver si se apaga esa bendita fila.

Observa en el siguiente esquemático la dichosa resistencia de 10K en la primera salida del LM3916, en los circuitos que he realizado con LM3914/15/16 si no utilizo dicha resistencia el primer LED me queda medio iluminado, ¿que coincidencia no?. El esquema pertenece a una variante con control de intensidad con potenciómetro, bueno eso es para LEDs directamente conectados... nosotros tenemos transistores. Tendíamos que probar con el resistor de 10K una vez mas.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 12, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Con 1K entre 7 y 8, y 8 a tierra se tiene un VREF = 1.25V, por ende ILED = 0.013A =13mA. Una corriente para alimentar directamente los LEDs, pero como utilizamos transistores NO debe ser de 13mA
> 
> Entonces pon entre el pin 7 y 8 una de 6.8K (R1) y la de 8.2K (R2) entre el 8 y tierra
> También de paso puede probar con 10K a ver si se apaga esa bendita fila.
> ...



ok voy a probar eso, de todos modos solo queda una si dejo como estaban esas 2 resistencias y ahi pierde toda la sensibilidad, si pongo esas que me dices ahora muy seguramente me queden las primeras 4 prendidas, en un rato te cuento ok


----------



## djstigma (Ene 12, 2014)

bueno, los led apagaron, menos los primeros, puse la r10k y casi quedan apagados
pero bajo la sensibilidad considerablemente, ahora prende hasta la 5 fila osea la primer fila de verdes y si le doy volumen quedan casi fijos si lo bajo acomoda pero igual le falta ganancia
probe a ir cambianfo el valor de la resistencia de 6k8 hasta que llegue a 20k y ya en los 20k se prende de nuevo la segunda ilera y mejora la sensibilidad al punto que prenden 7 filas. 
con una de 100k o 200k prende hasta la fila 9 y solo las 2 primeras quedan medias prendias, y les puse las resistencia de 6k7 de base a +12
pero insisto amigo que el problema para mi no es el lm ni nada de eso
el tema esta en el otro eje, pero nose donde porque no capto mucho como funcionan los 4066 aun


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 12, 2014)

Me alegro mucho que el analizador este respondiendo a todo y solamente falten ajustes chicos, todo eso da mas ganas de seguir con el proyecto hasta terminarlo ! Yo por ahora estoy esperando a que un amigo me de una fuente de alimentacion nueva  porque no quiero morir en el intento de hacerlo andar 
Comento que yo tengo puestas las resistencias de 10k como habia explicado hace tiempo, y no se si sacarlas o no ya que limitan la corriente del transistor


----------



## djstigma (Ene 12, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Me alegro mucho que el analizador este respondiendo a todo y solamente falten ajustes chicos, todo eso da mas ganas de seguir con el proyecto hasta terminarlo ! Yo por ahora estoy esperando a que un amigo me de una fuente de alimentacion nueva  porque no quiero morir en el intento de hacerlo andar
> Comento que yo tengo puestas las resistencias de 10k como habia explicado hace tiempo, y no se si sacarlas o no ya que limitan la corriente del transistor



me alegro amigo, es por tu salud  
las resistencias nose dejalas y despues ves como se comporta y ta no te compliques


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 12, 2014)

estoy viendo como hacer con los leds porque aca en argentina me salen $2,90 cada uno si compro 100 y se me va como a $300 de aca, y esperarlos de china no se si es una opcion por el tiempo que tarda


----------



## djstigma (Ene 12, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> estoy viendo como hacer con los leds porque aca en argentina me salen $2,90 cada uno si compro 100 y se me va como a $300 de aca, y esperarlos de china no se si es una opcion por el tiempo que tarda



amigo aca salen 25 dolares los 100, yo lo que hice compre luces de navidad led y saque los led jaja me salieron 15 dolares las 200   es una idea que te doy


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 12, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> bueno, los led apagaron, menos los primeros, puse la r10k y casi quedan apagados
> pero bajo la sensibilidad considerablemente, ahora prende hasta la 5 fila osea la primer fila de verdes y si le doy volumen quedan casi fijos si lo bajo acomoda pero igual le falta ganancia
> probe a ir cambianfo el valor de la resistencia de 6k8 hasta que llegue a 20k y ya en los 20k se prende de nuevo la segunda ilera y mejora la sensibilidad al punto que prenden 7 filas.
> pero insisto amigo que el problema para mi no es el lm ni nada de eso
> el tema esta en el otro eje, pero nose donde porque no capto mucho como funcionan los 4066 aun



Si la matriz no enciende hasta las filas de arriba significa que no son las columnas... es decir los 4066. Los 4066 son simples "interruptores" que se activan cuando el CD4017 les da la oportunidad jejeje, el CD4017 activa una salida a la vez cada vez que el 555 le envía un pulso... entonces; en un pulso del 555 se activa la primera salida del CD4017, esa salida activa un interruptor del CD4066 que permite energizar la primera columna. Cuando el 555 envía el segundo pulso el CD4017 cambia de salida a la segunda, es entonces donde se apaga la primera columna. Pero es entonces cuando se activa un segundo interruptor del CD4066, que a su vez enciende la segunda columna. Éste proceso se repite hasta la décima columna, es entonces cuando el proceso se repite... todas las columnas se apagan y se encienden varias veces en un segundo sin que nuestros ojos lo alcancen a notar.

Por otro lado las compuertas del CD4066 también sirvieron para enviar la señal de audio de cada filtro de frecuencias hasta el LM3916, el cual midió la señal e "ilumino" los LEDs que le correspondían para el nivel de dicha señal. 

En conclusión si tan solo una compuerta del CD4066 falla, entonces esa columna no se iluminaría, los CD4066 controlan la amplitud horizontal de la matriz. Si no se obtiene iluminación desde ciertas filas para arriba entonces hay que trabajar en el LM3916 o en la ganancia general del circuito proveniente del potenciómetro a la entrada de la señal; ya que el LM3916 es el que controla la amplitud vertical de la matriz, él decide hasta que altura se iluminarán las barras.

Te recomiendo dejar las resistencias originales del LM3916, que permitieron a la matriz iluminarse correctamente, creo que fueron las de 5.1K y 8.2K. Ya miraríamos como se comporta cuándo compres el potenciómetro (traete unos 3 para probar, por ejemplo 1MΩ, 470KΩ ó 500KΩ... quizás uno de 250KΩ)


----------



## djstigma (Ene 12, 2014)

ok, lo que pusimos para que se iluminara toda fue una de 1k entre pin 7 y 8
y la resistencia de 8k2 la puentie, como me idicaste el otro dia. y asi se logro mucha sensibilidad
ahora puse una de 100k entre 7 y 8 y prenden 9 ileras bien. y solo quedan las 2 primeras ileras apenas prendidas cuando no hay señal. eso es bueno creo yo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 12, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok, lo que pusimos para que se iluminara toda fue una de 1k entre pin 7 y 8
> y la resistencia de 8k2 la puentie, como me idicaste el otro dia. y asi se logro mucha sensibilidad
> ahora puse una de 100k entre 7 y 8 y prenden 9 ileras bien. y solo quedan las 2 primeras ileras apenas prendidas cuando no hay señal. eso es bueno creo yo



Y así te trabaja con sonido toda la matriz?
Me refiero la 10 hilera trabaja o no trabaja para nada?


----------



## djstigma (Ene 13, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Y así te trabaja con sonido toda la matriz?
> Me refiero la 10 hilera trabaja o no trabaja para nada?



si amigo asi fue como trabajo con sonido toda la matriz, incluso te comente que le puse resistencias de 100k en serie donde va el pote para regular la señal y quedo bastabnte bien
asi es como esta en el video ultimo que subi
el problema fue que quedaban las primeras 4 ileras medias prendidas


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 13, 2014)

Y entonces??? ya funciona como debería? Ya se apaga por completo?


----------



## djstigma (Ene 13, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Y entonces??? ya funciona como debería? Ya se apaga por completo?



no del todo, ahora lo que hice fue esto, puse entre pin 7 y 8 una R 100k y entre pin 2 y 8 una R 5.6k. asi sin el pote prende bien todo. pero la fila 1,2 y 3 con las R 6.7k al +12 a la base quedan apenas prendidas muy poquito.
lo voy a dejar asi yo creo.... sino es para matarse jaja
estoy mirando que pasa con la columna que no anda, y ya comprobe que el problema esta en la placa que tiene los pressets de fecuencia, estoy dudando del diodo 
y lo otro que falta es que al poner modo punto la fila 8 se prende casi por completo, pero sospecho del transistor ya que es un bc558. nose amigo que te parece



bueno lo de la columna quedo solucioando, increiblemente el diodo estaba en corto
ya no se puede confiar en componentes nuevos


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 13, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> no del todo, ahora lo que hice fue esto, puse entre pin 7 y 8 una R 100k y entre pin 2 y 8 una R 5.6k. asi sin el pote prende bien todo. pero la fila 1,2 y 3 con las R 6.7k al +12 a la base quedan apenas prendidas muy poquito.



Ok, prueba las filas 1, 2 y 3 con resistencia de 5.1KΩ o 4.7KΩ al +12Vcc. Si no dejalo así, igualmente en el gabinete que lo instales debes ponerle lámina acrílica color humo para que no se vea antiestético, solo se verán los LEDs encendidos, quizás así no se note el defectico'  ( que machetazo )

Mas o menos éste es el material acrilico, hay mas oscuros y mas claros... tu miras a ver








djstigma dijo:


> y lo otro que falta es que al poner modo punto la fila 8 se prende casi por completo, pero sospecho del transistor ya que es un bc558. nose amigo que te parece



A comprar el transistor gemelo de los demás a ver que tal... eso sí, revísalo que sea la referencia, no sabes las mentiras que le dicen a uno en las electrónicas con tal de vender hasta lo más minimo. 



djstigma dijo:


> bueno lo de la columna quedo solucioando, increiblemente el diodo estaba en corto
> ya no se puede confiar en componentes nuevos


 

Lo solucionaste muy bién! quizás el diodo no era de la referencia adquirida, aveces se confunden con diodos zener u otros.

Bueno... Si necesitas ayuda, ya sabes!

PD: esperamos video al final que hagas los ajustes


----------



## djstigma (Ene 13, 2014)

Lo solucionaste muy bién! quizás el diodo no era de la referencia adquirida, aveces se confunden con diodos zener u otros.

el diodo era el mismo, pero seve que vino fallado, me fije con la lupa es la misma numeracion 
amigo esto aun no acaba jajaja  aun no termine 
igualmente voy a seguir poniendo aqui lo que valla haciendo jeje 
y porsupuesto cuando este terminado por completo subire fotos y videos en buena calidad
junto con el esquematico con todas las modificaciones que hicimos asi nadie mas pasa por esta traumatica experiencia jajajaja
mañana tendras noticias mias, o ahora mas tarde ya que voy a reemplazar el transistor ese


----------



## djstigma (Ene 13, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> Lo solucionaste muy bién! quizás el diodo no era de la referencia adquirida, aveces se confunden con diodos zener u otros.
> 
> el diodo era el mismo, pero seve que vino fallado, me fije con la lupa es la misma numeracion
> amigo esto aun no acaba jajaja  aun no termine
> ...



con la fila 1 no hay caso probe de todo con todo jajaja
las otras si quedan bien, incluso al activar el modo punto la fila 1 queda prendida, igual que al autor del esquema. sera un error en el circuito y es el que ocaciona que no apague tambien ?


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 13, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> con la fila 1 no hay caso probe de todo con todo jajaja
> las otras si quedan bien, incluso al activar el modo punto la fila 1 queda prendida, igual que al autor del esquema. sera un error en el circuito y es el que ocaciona que no apague tambien ?



Lo de la fila 1 entonces es solo en modo punto así:





Y el mismo circuito fabricado por otra persona: 





De ser así no es un error, es la visualización en modo punto para ese circuito en partícular. De hecho comprueba si se ilumina toda la fila de abajo en modo punto, revisa con diferentes frecuencias a ver, por ejemplo aquí.

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 13, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Lo de la fila 1 entonces es solo en modo punto así:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IumYugz8B8
> 
> Y el mismo circuito fabricado por otra persona:
> ...



ok amigo, ya me hice un video con las frecuencias para calibrarlo
lo que me falta es conseguir el acrilico humo ese jaja para disimular un poco la primera fila
las otras filas logre apagarlas por completo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 13, 2014)

Enhorabuena, espero estés a gusto con tu proyecto, ya me dieron ganas de hacerme uno, intentaré hacer un nuevo diseño; o por lo menos integrar varias cosas del foro con otras y lograr algo muy bueno :babear:
Hay buena teoría de por medio :estudiando:y matématica no tan confusa (en los datasheet siempre hay formulas  ). Además he llenado mi barra de marcadores con cosas que debo revisar cuándo me encargue del analizador de espectro, entre las cosas que quiero probar serían cambiar el oscilador por uno a compuertas schmitt trigger para lograr un ciclo de trabajo del 50% muy exacto, probar si tiene suficiente para iluminar más barras, unas 20 o 24 barras; para ello también se extiende el filtro de frecuencias... o la opción de una matriz de 20 barras y 10 filas pero en versión stereo, donde se analice cada canal del audio por separado, se puede utilizar un único LM3916 (si no se ve afectada la intensidad lumínica de los LEDs por doblar la frecuencia)... hay muchas cosas que me gustaría experimentar y para ello necesito empezar a revisar varios datasheet para que después no colisione con la cruda realidad de los problemas o que no decía por ningún lado... :contrato: tendré que documentarme.

mata ne!
nos vemos!

PD: lo primero que haré será estudiar lo de la fila de abajo.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 13, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Enhorabuena, espero estés a gusto con tu proyecto, ya me dieron ganas de hacerme uno, intentaré hacer un nuevo diseño; o por lo menos integrar varias cosas del foro con otras y lograr algo muy bueno :babear:
> Hay buena teoría de por medio :estudiando:y matématica no tan confusa (en los datasheet siempre hay formulas  ). Además he llenado mi barra de marcadores con cosas que debo revisar cuándo me encargue del analizador de espectro, entre las cosas que quiero probar serían cambiar el oscilador por uno a compuertas schmitt trigger para lograr un ciclo de trabajo del 50% muy exacto, probar si tiene suficiente para iluminar más barras, unas 20 o 24 barras; para ello también se extiende el filtro de frecuencias... o la opción de una matriz de 20 barras y 10 filas pero en versión stereo, donde se analice cada canal del audio por separado, se puede utilizar un único LM3916 (si no se ve afectada la intensidad lumínica de los LEDs por doblar la frecuencia)... hay muchas cosas que me gustaría experimentar y para ello necesito empezar a revisar varios datasheet para que después no colisione con la cruda realidad de los problemas o que no decía por ningún lado... :contrato: tendré que documentarme.
> 
> mata ne!
> ...




exelente amigo, me gusta tu idea (obio por ahora me quedo con este) jajaja no quiero volverme loco 
pero eso de la fila de abajo me tiene pensando, porque la primera ? en modo punto queda prendida y  sin señal se resiste a apagarse  ahi tiene que aver algun tema especial del lm
bueno yo ahora estoy trabajando un poco jaja porque por culpa de esto no he trabajado casi nada y tengo televisores y equipos de audio para reparar jaja sino me van a pegar 
nose vemos despues ok un abrazo

PD: te dejo un regalito http://www.mediafire.com/download/sc8lui3i14wirqf/analizador.rar


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 13, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> PD: te dejo un regalito http://www.mediafire.com/download/sc8lui3i14wirqf/analizador.rar



OMG!!! 
Por favor nadie vea ese archivo, lo mejor es que ni lo descarguen, quedé impactado con lo que hay ahí... . A ver quienes son los curiosos.

Gracias


----------



## djstigma (Ene 13, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> OMG!!!
> Por favor nadie vea ese archivo, lo mejor es que ni lo descarguen, quedé impactado con lo que hay ahí... . A ver quienes son los curiosos.
> 
> Gracias



ajjajajaja  viste yo me la tenia guardada pero lo vi muy complicdo y caro para hacerlo
ahora. pero hojo y mucho ojo con lo que te voy a decir 
mi idea es hacer una pared analizadora de espectros jajaja osea de 2 metros x 3 metros 
no te asustes jajaja la misma tecnologia que este pero en tamaño monstruo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 13, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ajjajajaja  viste yo me la tenia guardada pero lo vi muy complicdo y caro para hacerlo
> ahora. pero hojo y mucho ojo con lo que te voy a decir
> mi idea es hacer una pared analizadora de espectros jajaja osea de 2 metros x 3 metros
> no te asustes jajaja la misma tecnologia que este pero en tamaño monstruo



Ya lo imagino optoacopladores, mosfets y LEDs de potencia (con 1W basta). Que bién!


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 13, 2014)

No precisamente ! Yo habia pensado en hacrr uno monstruoso simplemente creando vumetros con filtros en las señales que proviene un preamplificador !


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 13, 2014)

Siii, para ese tamaño así queda mejor tu monstruo, queda directo, no necesitas osciladores ni CD4017/CD4066. :babear:


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 13, 2014)

buenas noches..chicos...sigo insistiendo.... que este trabajo... mas los datos... tiene que aportarce el foro.--.resubo el archivo del link exterior.al servidor del foro..asi queda aca....vale la pena por el esfurezo de blanko001 y  djstigma.... saludos a los dos....y felicitaciones


----------



## djstigma (Ene 13, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> buenas noches..chicos...sigo insistiendo.... que este trabajo... mas los datos... tiene que aportarce el foro.--.resubo el archivo del link exterior.al servidor del foro..asi queda aca....vale la pena por el esfurezo de blanko001 y  djstigma.... saludos a los dos....y felicitaciones



hee amigo mio ese no es el que armamos.... 



tinchoball dijo:


> No precisamente ! Yo habia pensado en hacrr uno monstruoso simplemente creando vumetros con filtros en las señales que proviene un preamplificador !



mmmmm. me gusta  cuando tenga money lo hago jaja


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 13, 2014)

Va a estar peleado yo pedi 5 metros de tira de leds para provar como irian en un vumetro chico probando filtro por filtro


----------



## djstigma (Ene 13, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Va a estar peleado yo pedi 5 metros de tira de leds para provar como irian en un vumetro chico probando filtro por filtro



que bueno ! pero mi idea no es hacerlo con tiras led
tenia pensado paneles led de 15cn x 25cn o lamparas de 220v
con acrilicos, si yase es caro muy caro pero algun dia lo podre hacer


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 13, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Va a estar peleado yo pedi 5 metros de tira de leds para provar como irian en un vumetro chico probando filtro por filtro



Cuidado que la tira no la puedes controlar LED a LED.



djstigma dijo:


> que bueno ! pero mi idea no es hacerlo con tiras led
> tenia pensado paneles led de 15cn x 25cn o lamparas de 220v
> con acrilicos, si yase es caro muy caro pero algun dia lo podre hacer



Los led de potencia tienen ángulos de apertura considerablemente grandes, puedes hacer una matriz de algún material tipo madera o algo sobre la pared, como las cajas de huevos de codorniz (perdíz...etc). 





En el centro de cada "cajóncito" dispones cada LED de potencia, puedes recubrir las paredes internas de los cajones con papel de aluminio, Luego enchapas todo en acrílico difusor de luz (así se llama) y no se notan los LEDs por dentro solo se verá iluminar cada "cajoncito". Éste es el acrílico:





Bueno son ídeas para ir teniendo en cuenta jeje


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 14, 2014)

Muy buen dato ese.
Tenia pensado cortar pedasitos de tira que vienen msrcados e ir controlando como si fuera un led


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 14, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Muy buen dato ese.
> Tenia pensado cortar pedasitos de tira que vienen msrcados e ir controlando como si fuera un led



Eso si se puede  Y si se utiliza el mismo método del LM3916 y CD4066 entonces se agregan transistores de mas potencia en darlington a los BC337 y BC327.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 14, 2014)

ooooooo .... tal vez ...conseguir pelotitas de ping - pong..blancas y colocar un led en cada una...o sea si es un led de 5mm hacer una perforacion de 5mm a la pelotita...e introducir el led hasta la pestañita que trae...es una idea... nada mas


----------



## djstigma (Ene 14, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> ooooooo .... tal vez ...conseguir pelotitas de ping - pong..blancas y colocar un led en cada una...o sea si es un led de 5mm hacer una perforacion de 5mm a la pelotita...e introducir el led hasta la pestañita que trae...es una idea... nada mas



..........    buenisimo 

PD: es broma, seria muy complicado y anti tecnico. pero todo cuenta 



blanko001 dijo:


> Cuidado que la tira no la puedes controlar LED a LED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactamente, hacer las diviciones en madera ya que soy carpintero 
via una ves eso hecho y me gusto si lo encuentro lo subo





tinchoball dijo:


> Muy buen dato ese.
> Tenia pensado cortar pedasitos de tira que vienen msrcados e ir controlando como si fuera un led



una idea para ti amigo


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 14, 2014)

con las pelotitas no nesesitas diviciones...pues hacen de ampliador difuso. y ponerlas separadas equidistantes listo.....el poner el led en las diviciones..es el mismo que con las pelotitas...igual va uno y uno.....solo una madera plana.... del tamaño final...dos peforaciones de 0.7mm para los teminales que traspasen ...se dobla lo que sobra.....uno para cada lado......y se fija con adesivo.(plasitico...silicona...pegamento para madera..ETC.)y quedan las puntas para hacer las conecciones con cablesito..(no se ven )


----------



## djstigma (Ene 14, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> con las pelotitas no nesesitas diviciones...pues hacen de ampliador difuso. y ponerlas separadas equidistantes listo.....el poner el led en las diviciones..es el mimo que con las pelotitas...igual va uno y uno.....solo una madera plana.... del tamaño final...dos peforaciones de 0.7mm para los teminales que traspasen ...se dobla lo que sobra.....uno para cada lado......y se fija con adesivo.(plasitico...silicona...pegamento para madera..ETC.)y quedan las puntas para hacer las conecciones con cablesito..(no se ven )



si amigo todo eso me lo imagine, pero no es la idea que plantie
mira si encuentro el archivo lo subo asi ves a que me refiero ok
igual te agradesco la idea que no esta mal, pero para algo tan grande
tendria que comprar muchas de ellas


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 14, 2014)

bueno.... la verdad que era solo una idea..... vos sabes que yo ando con las luces para fiestas... pero vi que puede adaptarce...yo no invente nada solo di idea de algo que ya esta hecho..fijate la aplicacion como vumetro....


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 14, 2014)

Para los ping-pong yo utilizaría LEDs de altro brillo difusos, creo que los del video son del tipo difuso (minuto 0:54 del vídeo)

De no ser así se pueden ver inperfecciones en cuanto a la forma de iluminarse cada ping-pong.
Saludos!


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 14, 2014)

Muy buen video el aportado, el unico problema que le puedo ver es lo antiestetico que puede quedar si por ejemplo se pone abajo de la consola de un dj, si se pone medio lejos de las personas quedaria perfecto
Djstigma las imagenes que aportaste estan muy interesante, me pasarias la pagina de donde sacaste la imagen de la placa ?
Vuelve la duda de blanko001 por que conectar transistores si el lm3916 maneja la parte negativa, pero probandolo en simuladores me funciona perfecto poniendole transitores PNP ( publicaria la foto pero esta en moderacion ) y si lo conecto directamente del lm3916 no funciona


----------



## djstigma (Ene 14, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Muy buen video el aportado, el unico problema que le puedo ver es lo antiestetico que puede quedar si por ejemplo se pone abajo de la consola de un dj, si se pone medio lejos de las personas quedaria perfecto
> Djstigma las imagenes que aportaste estan muy interesante, me pasarias la pagina de donde sacaste la imagen de la placa ?
> Vuelve la duda de blanko001 por que conectar transistores si el lm3916 maneja la parte negativa, pero probandolo en simuladores me funciona perfecto poniendole transitores PNP ( publicaria la foto pero esta en moderacion ) y si lo conecto directamente del lm3916 no funciona



amigo no hay mas que esas 2 fotos ya que es una pagina de ventas y te venden esa plaquetita
por cierto, que simulador usas ? podes pasarme el archivo de la simulacion para verlo ? gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 15, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Vuelve la duda de blanko001 por que conectar transistores si el lm3916 maneja la parte negativa, pero probandolo en simuladores me funciona perfecto poniendole transitores PNP ( publicaria la foto pero esta en moderacion ) y si lo conecto directamente del lm3916 no funciona



¿Que valores de resistencias estás manejando entre el pin 7 al 8 y del 8 a tierra del LM3916?, recuerda que con ellas se ajusta entre otras cosas la corriente que pasará por los LEDs y eso se puede calcular fácilmente. Si es muy inferior la corriente entonces... no encendarán los LEDs.
_Aquí es donde explico ello_.

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 15, 2014)

blanko amigo, ya que veo que estas por aqui te quiero preguntar si es posible poner unos potes entre pin 7 y 8 y de 8 a tierra ? vi un esquema por ahi que los tenia y me parecio buena idea para optimisar el analizador ya que muy convencido no quede con la sensibilidad 

aca encontre lo que yo quiero hacer, estos analizadores estan muy lindos y prolijos
http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/10626176/Analizadores-de-espectro-hechos-por-mi.html


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 15, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> blanko amigo, ya que veo que estas por aqui te quiero preguntar si es posible poner unos potes entre pin 7 y 8 y de 8 a tierra ? vi un esquema por ahi que los tenia y me parecio buena idea para optimisar el analizador ya que muy convencido no quede con la sensibilidad



Sí es posible, pero recuerda que ahí no solo se ajusta la ganancia. En especial que el valor del pin 8 es el VREF. ¿Cuándo dices que no estas convencido con la sensibilidad a que te refieres? ¿Me puedes explicar mejor el fenómeno o defecto que ves en tu analizador de espectro?


----------



## djstigma (Ene 15, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Sí es posible, pero recuerda que ahí no solo se ajusta la ganancia. En especial que el valor del pin 8 es el VREF. ¿Cuándo dices que no estas convencido con la sensibilidad a que te refieres? ¿Me puedes explicar mejor el fenómeno o defecto que ves en tu analizador de espectro?



nada grave amigo solo que aveces permaneces muchas prendidas y no da el efecto deseado de que suban y bajen, osea queda haciendo eso las ultimas 4 filas mas o menos asi seria

aca encontre lo que yo quiero hacer, estos analizadores estan muy lindos y prolijos
http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-t...os-por-mi.html


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 15, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> nada grave amigo solo que aveces permaneces muchas prendidas y no da el efecto deseado de que suban y bajen, osea queda haciendo eso las ultimas 4 filas mas o menos asi seria
> 
> aca encontre lo que yo quiero hacer, estos analizadores estan muy lindos y prolijos
> http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-t...os-por-mi.html



Yo si decía, lo que sucede es que en el circuito que realizaste no se incluyó un detector de picos. En la hoja de dátos del datasheet si no estoy mal es la figura 6 que en éstos días estuve trabajando en ello, monté un vúmetro en el protoboard y no se movía en todo el rango desde el LED1 hasta el LED10, bueno, parecía que desde el LED5 hacia arriba lo hacía, pero solo descendía si la canción estaba terminando o tenía pausas... consulté y eso fué lo que encontré para solucionar mi problema, en mi parte realicé el que se llama *Full-Wave peak* (fig 6); es decir el detector de picos de onda completa. debe ir antes del pin 5 del LM3916.

No creía que tu circuito lo fuese a necesitar.

PD: esos analizadores están muy buenos, tiene acrílico blanco pasa luz.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 15, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Yo si decía, lo que sucede es que en el circuito que realizaste no se incluyó un detector de picos. En la hoja de dátos del datasheet si no estoy mal es la figura 6 que en éstos días estuve trabajando en ello, monté un vúmetro en el protoboard y no se movía en todo el rango desde el LED1 hasta el LED10, bueno, parecía que desde el LED5 hacia arriba lo hacía, pero solo descendía si la canción estaba terminando o tenía pausas... consulté y eso fué lo que encontré para solucionar mi problema, en mi parte realicé el que se llama *Full-Wave peak* (fig 6); es decir el detector de picos de onda completa. debe ir antes del pin 5 del LM3916.
> 
> No creía que tu circuito lo fuese a necesitar.
> 
> PD: esos analizadores están muy buenos, tiene acrílico blanco pasa luz.



osea que podria probar eso tambien   voy a enloqueser jajaja
en verdad yo creo que regulando un poco la ganancia ya queda bien pero  sino es muy complicado puedo probar- como seria la cosa ? que es lo que abria que agregar o sacar

mira este no queda la fila 1 prendida, nose si se conseguira el circuito para compararlo
lo que no usa el mismo lm, sino 2 lm324


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 15, 2014)

Con LM324 el funcionamiento es distinto eh! hay que configurar cada operacional por separado, con el LM3916 todos los operacionales vienen internamente configurados.
Para probar lo del detector de picos entonces debes montarlo, el cual yo colocaría entre la señal que proviene de las salidas de los CD4066 y el pin 5 del LM3916. Bueno también te digo que no estoy seguro de que funcione pero yo lo intentaría.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 15, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Con LM324 el funcionamiento es distinto eh! hay que configurar cada operacional por separado, con el LM3916 todos los operacionales vienen internamente configurados.
> Para probar lo del detector de picos entonces debes montarlo, el cual yo colocaría entre la señal que proviene de las salidas de los CD4066 y el pin 5 del LM3916. Bueno también te digo que no estoy seguro de que funcione pero yo lo intentaría.



ok seria esto ? como seria la modificacion


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 15, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok seria esto ? como seria la modificacion



Sip es eso, debes montarlo quizás en otra placa o un protoboard para probar primero. Montas el LF353 (con su alimentación) y los componentes que enseña el esquema, cortas la pista que viene de los 4066 hacia el pin 5 del LM3916. Y finalmente en medio pones en serie el montaje detector de picos, donde dice output va al pin 5 del LM3916.

Tienes protoboard verdad? Lo recomiendo para éstos casos antes de hacer placas...

PD: en C1 pon uno de 10uF electrolítico.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 15, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Sip es eso, debes montarlo quizás en otra placa o un protoboard para probar primero. Montas el LF353 (con su alimentación) y los componentes que enseña el esquema, cortas la pista que viene de los 4066 hacia el pin 5 del LM3916. Y finalmente en medio pones en serie el montaje detector de picos, donde dice output va al pin 5 del LM3916.
> 
> Tienes protoboard verdad? Lo recomiendo para éstos casos antes de hacer placas...



heee.... nop   nunca en mi vida use una protoboard.
voy a ver si hay ese IC aca primero y veo si lo hago, aunque me gustaria probar de poner potes primero para ver que resultado da


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 15, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> heee.... nop   nunca en mi vida use una protoboard.
> voy a ver si hay ese IC aca primero y veo si lo hago, aunque me gustaria probar de poner potes primero para ver que resultado da



Me parece bién, experimenta primero con los potenciómetros. No sé si sea crítico usar el LF353, porque supongo que con cualquier operacional de uso general se podría experimentar, quizás un TL072, solo es cuestión de ver la hoja de dátos e identificar las entradas inversoras, las no inversoras, las salidas.. o si son compatibles pin a pin.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 15, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Me parece bién, experimenta primero con los potenciómetros. No sé si sea crítico usar el LF353, porque supongo que con cualquier operacional de uso general se podría experimentar, quizás un TL072, solo es cuestión de ver la hoja de dátos e identificar las entradas inversoras, las no inversoras, las salidas.. o si son compatibles pin a pin.



me fije y hay ese IC y sale menos de 1 dolar 
amigo no encuentro el esquema con los potes
podrias decirme tu como los conectarias teniendo en cuenta que son de 100k ?
tengo dobles tambien pero no se si se puede que regule las 2 cosas a la ves
por lo que recuerdo uno regula entre pin 7 y 8 y el otro entre pin 8 y masa


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 15, 2014)

Los potenciómetros deben ser de valores menores, entre el 7 y 8 de unos 20K y entre el 8 y masa de unos 10K. La figura 11 del datasheet tiene un ejemplo. Ahora, no estoy muy seguro de que eso ayude en el aspecto de la visualización. Eso no es de ganancia ni de ajuste de corriente.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 16, 2014)

hola como andan  bueno despues muchas horas logre dejar el analizador casi a migusto 
baje un software generador de frecuencias para encontrar un problema del cual sospechaba que era que la frecuencia de 30hz mentia y le faltaba ganancia. con este programita lo descubri
generando esa frecuencia claro esta. la solucion le agregue una resistencia mas de 10k en paralelo al pote de dicha frecuencia y ahi quedo bien 
con una buena señal de audio marca perfecto y si la señal ya sale ecualizada marca mejor 
mañana voy a colgar un video con diferentes canciones y en ambos modos de trabajo para que saquen conclusiones y den opiñones. por mi parte NO lo toco mas  la verdad me gasto
bueno gente nos vemos mañana un saludo a todos


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 16, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> hola como andan  bueno despues muchas horas logre dejar el analizador casi a migusto
> baje un software generador de frecuencias para encontrar un problema del cual sospechaba que era que la frecuencia de 30hz mentia y le faltaba ganancia. con este programita lo descubri
> generando esa frecuencia claro esta. la solucion le agregue una resistencia mas de 10k en paralelo al pote de dicha frecuencia y ahi quedo bien
> con una buena señal de audio marca perfecto y si la señal ya sale ecualizada marca mejor
> ...



Hombre has realizado un buen trabajo, que mejor manera de probar un analizador de espectro que con un generador de frecuencias. 
Hasta la próxima y estaré atento a ver el vídeo.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 21, 2014)

hola como andan, disculpen mi desaparicion jaja es que no he tenido tiempo de hacer el video y he estado trabajando muchas horas.
estube pensando en agregar un circuito al analizador, un microfono para que capte el sonido ambiente por el simple hecho que sino esta limitado a funcionar con la entrada fisica de audio que es una complicacion ya que yo escucho radio todo el dia y no tengo manera de conectarlo ya que si uso la salida de auriculares se apagan los parlantes jaja 
nose que me puedes recomendar blanko ? dejo un circuito que encontre pero no me gusta


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 21, 2014)

Hola!
Me gusta mas el siguiente diseño:






Además puedes controlar el volumen desde el potenciómetro y utiliza un amplificador operacional por si te quedas corto de volumen donde dispondrás el micrófono.
Una contra que tendría el uso de microfono: es posible que se degrade visualmente ciertas frecuencias, posibilidad de que el ruido del lugar genere iluminacion erronea e indeseable en el analizador...
Bueno pero nada se pierde al intentar.
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 21, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola!
> Me gusta mas el siguiente diseño:
> http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/Microphone_Preamp_Electret.gif
> 
> ...



justo por eso te consulte, esa es mi preocupacion, las frecuencias. que seria lo mejor para que sea lo mas nitida posible ? lo mas parecida a la señal por cable ?


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 21, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> justo por eso te consulte, esa es mi preocupacion, las frecuencias. que seria lo mejor para que sea lo mas nitida posible ? lo mas parecida a la señal por cable ?



La verdad el analizador cumple su función, y no podemos quitar el ruido y ya, porque ese ruido se ajusta a ciertas frecuencias que si lo eliminamos tampoco dejará visualizar esas frecuancias de la música. Igualmente depende de que tan ruidoso es el lugar donde lo dispongas.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 21, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> La verdad el analizador cumple su función, y no podemos quitar el ruido y ya, porque ese ruido se ajusta a ciertas frecuencias que si lo eliminamos tampoco dejará visualizar esas frecuancias de la música. Igualmente depende de que tan ruidoso es el lugar donde lo dispongas.



ok no es un lugar ruidoso, yo me referia a que captara todas las frecuencias y que no marque siempre plano, nose si me explico. osea la señal por cable va ecualizada en cierto modo verdad ya sea por el reproductor o por como este la cancion ecualizada, pero como se yo como sale el audio que toma el micro  esa es mi duda jaja
porque si sale plano el sonido no marca bien o si sale con muchos agudos por ejemplo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 21, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok no es un lugar ruidoso, yo me referia a que captara todas las frecuencias y que no marque siempre plano, nose si me explico. osea la señal por cable va ecualizada en cierto modo verdad ya sea por el reproductor o por como este la cancion ecualizada, pero como se yo como sale el audio que toma el micro  esa es mi duda jaja
> porque si sale plano el sonido no marca bien o si sale con muchos agudos por ejemplo



Si escuchas una canción o lo que sea, está compuesto por muchas frecuencias, de hecho más de las que mostraría el analizador, porque se requiere tener mayor resolución visual para "ver todo lo que se escucha" .
Por otro lado es posible saturar el micrófono, especialmente con los bajos porque se crean distorsiones desproporcionadas ya que el sonido como tal es una onda mecánica, donde influyen cosas como la inercia (en el caso del micrófono) o la intensidad sonora.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 21, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Si escuchas una canción o lo que sea, está compuesto por muchas frecuencias, de hecho más de las que mostraría el analizador, porque se requiere tener mayor resolución visual para "ver todo lo que se escucha" .
> Por otro lado es posible saturar el micrófono, especialmente con los bajos porque se crean distorsiones desproporcionadas ya que el sonido como tal es una onda mecánica, donde influyen cosas como la inercia (en el caso del micrófono) o la intensidad sonora.



entonces  nose capas que tienen que ser 3 microfonos con filtros para bajos, medios y agudos  que te parece esta idea ?


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 21, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> entonces  nose capas que tienen que ser 3 microfonos con filtros para bajos, medios y agudos  que te parece esta idea ?



 mala idea jejeje.
Porque aunque pongas un micrófono para cada frecuencia no lograrás evitar que el sonido de los bajos golpee literalmente los micrófonos, que es lo que genera distorsión. 
Lo mejor es que te inventes la manera de extraer la señal de audio como sea y de donde sea... por ejemplo de los parlantes... eso sí no se debe conectar directamente de los parlantes a la entrada de tu analizador de espectro porque:





 que dramático.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 22, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> mala idea jejeje.
> Porque aunque pongas un micrófono para cada frecuencia no lograrás evitar que el sonido de los bajos golpee literalmente los micrófonos, que es lo que genera distorsión.
> Lo mejor es que te inventes la manera de extraer la señal de audio como sea y de donde sea... por ejemplo de los parlantes... eso sí no se debe conectar directamente de los parlantes a la entrada de tu analizador de espectro porque:
> http://flameretardants-online.com/images/userdata/pics/273_EN.jpg
> ...



 jajajaja buenisimo 
lo del golpe capas tengo una solucion. m preocupa mas que se dividan las frecuencias entrantes para que marque bien


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 22, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> jajajaja buenisimo
> lo del golpe capas tengo una solucion. m preocupa mas que se dividan las frecuencias entrantes para que marque bien



Las frecuencias después de salir de los parlantes no se dividirán, es una onda mecánica y no podemos para ese entonces intervenir en ella, hasta que el micrófono la tome y sea convertida a señal de nuevo, es entonces donde tendremos el control de la misma.

Por otro lado ayer pedí los LEDs que deseo para mi analizador, todos de color azul y difusos, pedí 200 porque pretendo realizar un analizador stereo o uno mono de mayor resolución. Éstos son.

Cuando lleguen empezaré a trabajar en otra versión (union de muchas cosas en el foro) del analizador de espectro. 

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 22, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola!
> Me gusta mas el siguiente diseño:
> http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/Microphone_Preamp_Electret.gif
> 
> ...


Yo recomendo agregar un capacitor electrolitico de 10uF x 16V en paralelo con R4 ( desacoplamiento de audio de la entrada positiva del operacional).
Recordome de un analizador de espectro de audio con 100 Leds publicado en una vieja revista "Nova Eletronica" (Brasileira), caso alguen tenga interese yo puedo escanear y subir aca con mucho gusto.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 22, 2014)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Yo recomendo agregar un capacitor electrolitico de 10uF x 16V en paralelo con R4 ( desacoplamiento de audio de la entrada positiva del operacional).
> Recordome de un analizador de espectro de audio con 100 Leds publicado en una vieja revista "Nova Eletronica" (Brasileira), caso alguen tenga interese yo puedo escanear y subir aca con mucho gusto.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel, muchas gracias por tu intención. Claro que nos puede interesar; toda la información es valiosa para aprender. Cuándo puedas sube los archivos que estaremos agradecidos. 

Por el idioma no te preocupes, que al igual usted hace un esfuerzo con el español, nosotros podemos hacer un esfuerzo por el portugués. Además son lenguas parecidas.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 22, 2014)

Afortunadamiente los diagramas esquemacticos son "universales" , jajajajajajajajajaja
Dame un poquito de tienpo que seguramiente yo envio. 
descurpe por mi "español mediocre" que poen locos los conpañeros que tentan entienderme, pero lo poco que se es autodidacta ,jajajajajajajaja
Att.
daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 22, 2014)

Como promesia es deuda dejo aca lo articulo de lo analizador de espectro para audio publicado en la Nova Eletronica.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 22, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Las frecuencias después de salir de los parlantes no se dividirán, es una onda mecánica y no podemos para ese entonces intervenir en ella, hasta que el micrófono la tome y sea convertida a señal de nuevo, es entonces donde tendremos el control de la misma.
> 
> Por otro lado ayer pedí los LEDs que deseo para mi analizador, todos de color azul y difusos, pedí 200 porque pretendo realizar un analizador stereo o uno mono de mayor resolución. Éstos son.
> 
> ...



ok amigo espero verlo !! pienso que sera un exelente analizador 





daniel lopes dijo:


> Como promesia es deuda dejo aca lo articulo de lo analizador de espectro para audio publicado en la Nova Eletronica.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



hola daniel  muchas gracias por tu aporte


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 22, 2014)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Como promesia es deuda dejo aca lo articulo de lo analizador de espectro para audio publicado en la Nova Eletronica.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Esa revista es mayor que yo
Gracias Daniel, muy completo y los diseños PCB son una delicia. hasta se podrían realizar a mano con marcador (plumón) permanente.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 22, 2014)

En mucho me alegra que tengan gustado dese aporte , en realidad tengo una infinidad de revistas especializadas en electronica de varias nacionalidad ( Espaniola ,Italiana , Portuguesa , Inglesa , Francesa , Brasileira )  apesar de todas viejas lo contenido es de elevada qualidad tecnica si conparado a hoy en dia. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 29, 2014)

El otro dia en un concierto, vi un sistema de luces que cambiaban de color segun la frecuencia a la cual se tocaba, investigando un poco vi que es un analizador de espectro que en vez de activar una matriz, activa un color. Sera complicado de hacer? creando un filtro para cada frecuencia como la de este analizador de espectro talvez se pueda hacer

PD: todavia no consigo una fuente conmutada ¬¬


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 29, 2014)

No se me ocurre algo concreto, pero supongo que con LEDs RGB, drivers para los mismos y comparadores. Quizás hay algo en el tema de equipos de iluminacion, tendría que ojear con paciencia, pero he visto uno que otro proyecto donde se tratan las cuestiones de las luces.
Saludos


----------



## djstigma (Ene 30, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> El otro dia en un concierto, vi un sistema de luces que cambiaban de color segun la frecuencia a la cual se tocaba, investigando un poco vi que es un analizador de espectro que en vez de activar una matriz, activa un color. Sera complicado de hacer? creando un filtro para cada frecuencia como la de este analizador de espectro talvez se pueda hacer
> 
> PD: todavia no consigo una fuente conmutada ¬¬



como andas, eso se puede si lo he visto hecho con leds rgb como dice blanko
en cuanto a la fuente usa la de un reprodctor de dvd consegui uno roto y listo es lo mas facil y barato, si estubieras en mi pais de regalaba tengo como 40 jaja
yo lo tengo con una fuente de dvd y anda bien, solo que no hice el gabinete aun y estoy esperando el pote de 1m



blanko001 dijo:


> No se me ocurre algo concreto, pero supongo que con LEDs RGB, drivers para los mismos y comparadores. Quizás hay algo en el tema de equipos de iluminacion, tendría que ojear con paciencia, pero he visto uno que otro proyecto donde se tratan las cuestiones de las luces.
> Saludos



como andas amigo, como va tu analizador ??


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 31, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> como andas, eso se puede si lo he visto hecho con leds rgb como dice blanko
> en cuanto a la fuente usa la de un reprodctor de dvd consegui uno roto y listo es lo mas facil y barato, si estubieras en mi pais de regalaba tengo como 40 jaja
> yo lo tengo con una fuente de dvd y anda bien, solo que no hice el gabinete aun y estoy esperando el pote de 1m
> 
> ...



Hola! Estoy esperando los leds, siempre se demoran desde china, a veces hasta 3 meses . Es lo malo del free shipping. Yo pretendo empezar por la matriz para que el resto sea probar y probar con protoboards los diseños. Pero igual he bosquejado algunas cosas.

Lo de la fuente del DVD no se me había ocurrido, es cierto que se consuguen fácilmente. Igualmente no tienen que ser estrictamente fuentes conmutadas, un adaptador AC-DC le sirve, le agrega un LM7805 para los +5V y listo.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## djstigma (Ene 31, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola! Estoy esperando los leds, siempre se demoran desde china, a veces hasta 3 meses . Es lo malo del free shipping. Yo pretendo empezar por la matriz para que el resto sea probar y probar con protoboards los diseños. Pero igual he bosquejado algunas cosas.
> 
> Lo de la fuente del DVD no se me había ocurrido, es cierto que se consuguen fácilmente. Igualmente no tienen que ser estrictamente fuentes conmutadas, un adaptador AC-DC le sirve, le agrega un LM7805 para los +5V y listo.
> 
> Saludos a todos!



que raro tanta demora  yo recien encargue in lm3401 que no exoste ya casi y me demora 25 dias y biene de japon porque es toshiba. eso si me sale 40 dolares. y es para restaurar un equipo de audio sharp que me regalaron y lo unico que no puse reparar fue la radio y sospecho del ic este porque es el que sintoniza por asi decirlo y es justo la falla que tiene el equipo. en fin espero que ande jaja


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 31, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> que raro tanta demora  yo recien encargue in lm3401 que no exoste ya casi y me demora 25 dias y biene de japon porque es toshiba. eso si me sale 40 dolares. y es para restaurar un equipo de audio sharp que me regalaron y lo unico que no puse reparar fue la radio y sospecho del ic este porque es el que sintoniza por asi decirlo y es justo la falla que tiene el equipo. en fin espero que ande jaja



 El LM3401 yo lo utilizo para drivers LED 
Desde Japón es mas rápido porque el envío lo pagas tú, es decir, correo asegurado y con tracking. El tema de los LEDs que yo encargué vienen de China, dependiendo de la provincia en china también se demoran mas o menos... además el paquete no está asegurado y lo pueden demorar perfectamente 1 semana en cada estación o país (y son varias) hasta que sea rentable enviar jeje. Y por 8.99 USD vale la pena comprar 200 LEDs, rectangulares y del color que me gustaron  

Saludos.

PD: hay paquetes que solo se demoraron 20 días, no sé en que radica eso pero unos demoran mas que otros, es suerte. Igual estoy ancioso de iniciar el proyecto.


----------



## djstigma (Ene 31, 2014)

blanko001;880772] El LM3401 yo lo utilizo para drivers LED 

jaja perdon era la3401


----------



## djstigma (Feb 1, 2014)

blanko amigo voy a armar otro tipo de analizador mas precisamente este :






yo lo voy a hacer de 10 barras de 10 led cada una osea 100 led cada uno, 200 led total.
mi pregunta es como me combiene conectar los 10 led de cada barrita, en serie o paralelo ?
tenia pensado que los accione un transistor por el consumo. tu que piensas ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> blanko amigo voy a armar otro tipo de analizador mas precisamente este
> 
> http://youtu.be/RrEyT2nKQXY
> 
> ...



Eso *NO* es una analizador, es un simple vumetro.

También pienso que deberías leer mas sobre el tema


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sí, Fogo tiene razón. Es un vúmetro, bueno... un vúmetro algo decorativo porque no tiene escala.
Es muy fácil de construir, puedes utilizar un LM3915 o LM3916 por canal, a las salidas utilizas un transistor para controlar varios LEDs y lo utilizas en modo punto. Por otro lado soy enemigo de utilizar "vumetros" sin detectores de picos, no se ven tan llamativos por así decirlo. (El del video parece que sí tiene)
Saludos!

PD: Algunos confunden detectores de picos con un efecto llamativo de algunos vúmetros o analizadores de espectro donde siempre queda un led encendido en el nivel más alto de la escala donde "llegó la amplitud" de la onda en ese momento y luego desciende nuevamente hasta ser "reimpulsado". Si bién tiene algo que ver con el pico de la onda, no es fundamento para decir que tiene detector.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 1, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso *NO* es una analizador, es un simple vumetro.
> 
> También pienso que deberías leer mas sobre el tema



ok amigo fue un simple error me exprese mal 
ya he leido mas que suficiente sobre el tema, como veras ya tengo un analizador funcionando
solo queria la opiñon de blanko ya que el tiene mucha mas practica que yo con el tema de los lm3916 y leds, saludos





blanko001 dijo:


> Sí, Fogo tiene razón. Es un vúmetro, bueno... un vúmetro algo decorativo porque no tiene escala.
> Es muy fácil de construir, puedes utilizar un LM3915 o LM3916 por canal, a las salidas utilizas un transistor para controlar varios LEDs y lo utilizas en modo punto. Por otro lado soy enemigo de utilizar "vumetros" sin detectores de picos, no se ven tan llamativos por así decirlo. (El del video parece que sí tiene)
> Saludos!
> 
> PD: Algunos confunden detectores de picos con un efecto llamativo de algunos vúmetros o analizadores de espectro donde siempre queda un led encendido en el nivel más alto de la escala donde "llegó la amplitud" de la onda en ese momento y luego desciende nuevamente hasta ser "reimpulsado". Si bién tiene algo que ver con el pico de la onda, no es fundamento para decir que tiene detector.



ok amigo es buena idea agregarle el detector de picos, tengo el esquema asi que no seria problema, pero mi duda es como conecto los 10 led de cada rama, todos en serie o en paralelo o de a 2 en serie ? esa es la una duda que tengo. pero claro cuando tenga el circuito diseñado lo pongo aqui para que des tu visto bueno


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 1, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok amigo fue un simple error me exprese mal
> ya he leido mas que suficiente sobre el tema, como veras ya tengo un analizador funcionando
> solo queria la opiñon de blanko ya que el tiene mucha mas practica que yo con el tema de los lm3916 y leds, saludos


[Bromeando]
Shhh Shhh... no me metas en problemas con Fogo 



djstigma dijo:


> ok amigo es buena idea agregarle el detector de picos, tengo el esquema asi que no seria problema, pero mi duda es como conecto los 10 led de cada rama, todos en serie o en paralelo o de a 2 en serie? esa es la una duda que tengo. pero claro cuando tenga el circuito diseñado lo pongo aqui para que des tu visto bueno



Yo siempre me inclinaré por disponer LEDs en serie, poque así garantizo la misma corriente para cada uno de esos "bichos" en serie. Pero eso ya es cuestión de diseño, porque para iluminar los 10 Leds en serie necesitarías una fuente con una tensión considerable y más si son azules. 
Por otro lado no hay problema en utilizarlos en paralelo, cada uno con su resistencia; inclusive se pueden disponer en otras configuraciones como serie-paralelo. Eso ya es cuestión de lo que tienes, de lo que quieres y lo que puedes hacer con esas herramientas.

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 1, 2014)

Si se van a disponer 10 led de color azul conectados en paralelo cada uno con su resistencia limitadora, si pueden haber problemas por la corriente limite que se puede programar para cada salida del LM3915, pues el pico son 30mA... Lo mas recomendado es conectarlos en serie si se dispone de una fuente capaz de entregar al menos 30V o usar dos grupos de 5 leds en serie cada grupo con su resistencia limitadora y conectados a una fuente mas pequeña, obviamente los dos manejados con un transistor entre el LM y los leds.


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ferchito dijo:


> Si se van a disponer 10 led de color azul conectados en paralelo cada uno con su resistencia limitadora, si pueden haber problemas por la corriente limite que se puede programar para cada salida del LM3915, pues el pico son 30mA... Lo mas recomendado es conectarlos en serie si se dispone de una fuente capaz de entregar al menos 30V o usar dos grupos de 5 leds en serie cada grupo con su resistencia limitadora y conectados a una fuente mas pequeña, obviamente los dos manejados con un transistor entre el LM y los leds.



Sí, se puede. Pero también se puede en la misma fuente con un transistor a cada salida. 10 LEDs en paralelo serían unos 200mA, un típico 2N2222 va sobrado. 
Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 1, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Sí, se puede. Pero también se puede en la misma fuente con un transistor a cada salida. 10 LEDs en paralelo serían unos 200mA, un típico 2N2222 va sobrado.
> Saludos!



Con transistor si se puede pero directamente con el integrado no, era el punto que estaba aclarando.

Ahora como son 10 leds, ya no es correcto decir que estan en paralelo, primero porque pasa a estar cada uno conectado en serie con su respectiva resistencia limitadora y segundo, porque los leds no se pueden conectar en paralelo y si lo dejas escrito tal cual como lo dejaste puede dar pie para una confusión para otras personas que te lean.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 2, 2014)

Ferchito dijo:


> Si se van a disponer 10 led de color azul conectados en paralelo cada uno con su resistencia limitadora, si pueden haber problemas por la corriente limite que se puede programar para cada salida del LM3915, pues el pico son 30mA... Lo mas recomendado es conectarlos en serie si se dispone de una fuente capaz de entregar al menos 30V o usar dos grupos de 5 leds en serie cada grupo con su resistencia limitadora y conectados a una fuente mas pequeña, obviamente los dos manejados con un transistor entre el LM y los leds.



exacto a esto me referia 
en serie me gusto mas


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 2, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> exacto a esto me referia
> en serie me gusto mas



Hola amigo, en serie o paralelo necesitas el transistor por cada salida, en serie debes suministrar la tensión mínima de trabajo de la suma de los LEDs. 
Saludos


----------



## djstigma (Feb 2, 2014)

blanko me quede con una duda con respecto al detector de picos, si lo hago me va a dejar prendido el ultimo led que prendio hasta que vuelvan a buscarlo ? o entendi mal ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> blanko me quede con una duda con respecto al detector de picos, si lo hago me va a dejar prendido el ultimo led que prendio hasta que vuelvan a buscarlo ? o entendi mal ?



*Nop.*

Se le da un tiempo de decaimiento distinto (Mas lento) que a la parte vumetro.







Lectura recomendada:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-leds-peak-hold-17685/


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 2, 2014)

A ver señores... un detector de picos es esto:


El vúmetro que nos enseña Fogo' es un vúmetro con *peak hold*, es decir, *retenedor* de picos. Debe tener detector de picos pero también incluye el retenedor que es la disminución de la velocidad con que regresa.

Es facil de confundir las 2 cosas.

El que se necesita para el vúmetro a LED que simula uno de aguja debe tener detector de picos pero no retenedor de picos.
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> A ver señores... un detector de picos es esto:. . .



Eso es un rectificador de precisión y onda completa.
Un medidor de picos como para un vumetro *no* necesita ser tan sofisticado


----------



## djstigma (Feb 2, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Nop.*
> 
> Se le da un tiempo de decaimiento distinto (Mas lento) que a la parte vumetro.
> 
> ...



ok gracias por la aclaracion 



blanko001 dijo:


> A ver señores... un detector de picos es esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104866
> 
> El vúmetro que nos enseña Fogo' es un vúmetro con *peak hold*, es decir, *retenedor* de picos. Debe tener detector de picos pero también incluye el retenedor que es la disminución de la velocidad con que regresa.
> ...



ok esto es lo que pensaba hacer para que quedara mejor
y si me confundi cuando leei el otro mensaje jaja pero ya esta aclarado el tema
luego hago un diseño previo y lo subo aver que opinan. gracias 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso es un rectificador de precisión y onda completa.
> Un medidor de picos como para un vumetro *no* necesita ser tan sofisticado



ya se que mas vas a mandar leer jaja pero como seria lo que te expones ? pone alguna foto para dar una idea almenos solo por curiosidad me interesaria saber


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> .....ya se que mas vas a mandar leer jaja pero como seria lo que te expones ? pone alguna foto para dar una idea almenos solo por curiosidad me interesaria saber



Si me hubieras hecho caso y mirado el tema del Dr.Z habrías encontrado este esquema: 

Ver el archivo adjunto 14637​
Una primer etapa rectifica 1/2 onda (Sin umbral, rectificador de precisión) de allí se deriva la salida de CC a:

1) El vúmetro
2) Al detector de picos 

El tiempo de decaimiento para el vúmetro es en base a C2 y R2, en cambio para los picos es mediante C3 y R4 (>> mayor que el tiempo del vúmetro)


----------



## djstigma (Feb 2, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> A ver señores... un detector de picos es esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104866
> 
> El vúmetro que nos enseña Fogo' es un vúmetro con *peak hold*, es decir, *retenedor* de picos. Debe tener detector de picos pero también incluye el retenedor que es la disminución de la velocidad con que regresa.
> ...



amigo los C1 y C2 de cuanto son ? no veo en el datashet si son pico, nano o que jaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> amigo los C1 y C2 de cuanto son ? no veo en el datashet si son pico, nano o que jaja



*200nF* y *3,3µF*

¿ Leíste mi comentario ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso es un rectificador de precisión y onda completa.
> Un medidor de picos como para un vumetro *no* necesita ser tan sofisticado


----------



## djstigma (Feb 2, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *200nF* y *3,3µF*
> 
> ¿ Leíste mi comentario ?



gracias fogo, si lo leei le di like tambien 
no lo comente porque no me detuve a analizarlo aun 
es que estoy haciendo una lista de materiales para mañana y estoy volviendome loco 
con un tv con strs5707 jaja son malditas estas fuentes 
luego lo leeo bien, gracias


----------



## djstigma (Feb 2, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> A ver señores... un detector de picos es esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104866
> 
> El vúmetro que nos enseña Fogo' es un vúmetro con *peak hold*, es decir, *retenedor* de picos. Debe tener detector de picos pero también incluye el retenedor que es la disminución de la velocidad con que regresa.
> ...



estaba haciendo el pcb y me doy cuenta que este IC precisa fuente simetrica 
se puede conectar a una fuente normal ?
osea en el datashet del lf353 esta con fuente normal, pero en el esquema del detector de picos tiene tap centra me parece. 
yo estoy usando la configuracion simple para los lm3916, nose si sera combeniente cambiarle algo ya que va a activar transistores y no leds, quisas la configuracion que usa el analizador de espectro


----------



## djstigma (Feb 3, 2014)

ok ok aver arme esto, pero sigo teniendo mis dudas con las patas 5 y 3 
esta bien ? o devo cambiar algo, gracias de ante mano


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hola.
Para la fuente simétrica hay maneras de resolverlo. Una de ellas puede ser con el ICL7660 (¿te acuerdas de el?). También recuerdo que en el foro (no se donde  ) aparece como crear virtualmente la fuente simétrica a partir de fuente sencilla.

Respecto al pin 5 y 3; están bien en tierra. Pero el pin 4 debería ir a -Vcc. 
No recuerdo bién y te respondo de manera algo imprudente, pero creo que ese circuito lo probé con fuente simple de 12V como lo tienes y funcionó. Claro, no es lo idóneo. (creo que terminaría siendo un media-onda)

En la hoja de dátos del LM3916 aparece uno menos sofisticado como dijo Fogo':


Yo no lo he probado, pero debes leer sobre el mismo en la hoja de dátos. Hay detalles para tener en cuenta. Éste circuito te sirve por no necesitar fuente doble.
Saludos


----------



## djstigma (Feb 3, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola.
> Para la fuente simétrica hay maneras de resolverlo. Una de ellas puede ser con el ICL7660 (¿te acuerdas de el?). También recuerdo que en el foro (no se donde  ) aparece como crear virtualmente la fuente simétrica a partir de fuente sencilla.
> 
> Respecto al pin 5 y 3; están bien en tierra. Pero el pin 4 debería ir a -Vcc.
> ...



entonces probablemente le arme este que es mas simple, porque eso de simular la fuente lo vi tambien pero creo que no funciona bien o algun detalle tenia que no recuerdo ahora.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 3, 2014)

ok aver este es el sensillo si esta todo ok ya lo fuciono con el lm3916
lo unico que el diodo del esquema original no hay, en su lugar puse un 1N4148


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 3, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok aver este es el sensillo si esta todo ok ya lo fuciono con el lm3916
> lo unico que el diodo del esquema original no hay, en su lugar puse un 1N4148



No hay problema con el 1N4148, agrega a la entrada un condensador de 2.2uF y revisa la polarización del 2N3904, guiate por el emisor. Creo que el transistor está invertido.
Éste circuito es muy sensible, para probarlo no olvide un potenciómetro


----------



## djstigma (Feb 3, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> No hay problema con el 1N4148, agrega a la entrada un condensador de 2.2uF y revisa la polarización del 2N3904, guiate por el emisor. Creo que el transistor está invertido.
> Éste circuito es muy sensible, para probarlo no olvide un potenciómetro



ok el condensador electrolitico verdad ?
en la entrada va la señal de audio y la salida a la pata 5 del lm3916 verdad ?
donde me combiene poner el pote ? porque si lo pongo a la entrada de audio capas genera algun ruido y prenden los led, y de cuanto el pote ? jaja perdona por tantas preguntas amigo pero te tengo fe con estos ic jaja
el tema de la polarizacion me guie con este pdf, pero capas me marie jaja me suele pasar


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hola.
Fijate que el pin 1 del transistor es el emisor (datasheet). Según el esquema es el que va polarizado a +Vcc mediante el resistor de 10K, además va al ánodo del diodo:

Ver el archivo adjunto 104923

Según tu diseño PCB, veo que el emisor y colector están invertidos:

Ver el archivo adjunto 104926

Por otro lado: sí, el condensador puede ser electolítico, va en serie a la entrada de la señal (no en paralelo). La polaridad no es muy importante en éste caso.

El potenciómetro puede ser de 47K, 50K o 100K. La conexión es así mas o menos:






Donde dice al amplificador sería a la entrada del detector de picos. Si tu vúmetro es estéreo entonces utiliza un potenciómetro estéreo también para controlar ambos canales al tiempo.

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Feb 3, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola.
> Fijate que el pin 1 del transistor es el emisor (datasheet). Según el esquema es el que va polarizado a +Vcc mediante el resistor de 10K, además va al ánodo del diodo:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104923
> ...



ok amigo muchas gracias, tenes razon esta invertido el tr. pasa que siempre me confundo con que si estoy viendo la placa de arriba o de abajo :cabezon: es increible porque hace rato uso este software jajaja
por otro lado, el condensador de 2,2uf estaria bien ? el negativo del mismo seria la entrada ?



ok, aver esto seria la mitad ya con el lm y los bc327. las resistemcias no se aun que valor ya que nose aun como voy a conectar los led, pero calculo seran muy bajas o un puente directamente pero deje el lugar por si acaso, como lo ves ?


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 3, 2014)

Puedes utilizar el negativo del condensador a la entrada.
Amigo primero que todo vamos con unas preguntas básicas:
¿Con qué tensión alimentarás el circuito?
¿De qué color serán los LEDs a utilizar?
¿Sabes cuantos voltios necesitas para alcanzar el máximo en la escala con ese valor en la resistencia del pin 8?

Eso sí, yo rediseñaría la parte de los transistores... Según lo que me responda te puedo colaborar.
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Feb 3, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Puedes utilizar el negativo del condensador a la entrada.
> Amigo primero que todo vamos con unas preguntas básicas:
> ¿Con qué tensión alimentarás el circuito?
> ¿De qué color serán los LEDs a utilizar?
> ...



ok amigo. pensaba usar 12v
los led son 140 azules y 60 rojos de 10.000 mcd
nop, la verdad nose como sacar esa cuenta. por eso te comente si la configuracion del analizador estaria bien. 
y si se puede mejorar el circuito mejor toda ayuda es buena ahi lo modifique un poco para ganar espacio


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 3, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok amigo. pensaba usar 12v
> los led son 140 azules y 60 rojos de 10.000 mcd
> nop, la verdad nose como sacar esa cuenta. por eso te comente si la configuracion del analizador estaria bien.
> y si se puede mejorar el circuito mejor toda ayuda es buena ahi lo modifique un poco para ganar espacio



Bien... me darías un bosquejo o dibujo de como colocarás los LEDs, para saber como irán distribuidos. Son en total 200 LEDs. Los utilizarás todos en un solo canal o es para 2 canales?
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Feb 3, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Bien... me darías un bosquejo o dibujo de como colocarás los LEDs, para saber como irán distribuidos. Son en total 200 LEDs. Los utilizarás todos en un solo canal o es para 2 canales?
> Saludos!



si son 100 por canal, aun no decido que sera lo mejor para conectarlos. porque son 10 por cada pin del lm3916 y los 10 en serie no darian los 12v yo pensaba en series de 2 con su resistencia por serie o serie de a 5 nose bien. ahora hago algun ejemplo y lo subo dame 10 minutos. gracias



aqui 2 ejemplos aver si ando cerca jaja


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 3, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> si son 100 por canal, aun no decido que sera lo mejor para conectarlos. porque son 10 por cada pin del lm3916 y los 10 en serie no darian los 12v yo pensaba en series de 2 con su resistencia por serie o serie de a 5 nose bien. ahora hago algun ejemplo y lo subo dame 10 minutos. gracias
> 
> 
> 
> aqui 2 ejemplos aver si ando cerca jaja



Si... pero quiero saber como deseas que se dispongan los rojos y azules, para hacer lo más adecuado y de paso calcular las resistencias más idóneas.

A ver si ésta vez no damos tantas vueltas jejeje


----------



## djstigma (Feb 3, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Si... pero quiero saber como deseas que se dispongan los rojos y azules, para hacer lo más adecuado y de paso calcular las resistencias más idóneas.
> 
> A ver si ésta vez no damos tantas vueltas jejeje



ha ok perdon entendi mal  serian del pin 1 al 7 azules y del 8 al 10 rojos
pero si son todos de 10.000 mcd no es lo mismo ? en cuanto al consumo me refiero


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 4, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> pero si son todos de 10.000 mcd no es lo mismo ? en cuanto al consumo me refiero



 Resulta que el consumo se determina en Watts (Vátios). Si bién Todos los LEDs que tienes para el proyecto requieren unos 20mA, no todos tienen una misma tensión de trabajo.
Los azules necesitan más tensión que los rojos. Eso ya es determinado por teorías electromagnéticas donde se describe la cantidad de energía necesaria para que un cuerpo (en este caso el Diodo Emisor de Luz) emita ondas electromagnéticas de ciertas longitudes de onda. Es por esto que todos los cuerpos emiten radiación infrarroja, a menos que estén en el cero absoluto, pero no existe en el universo conocimiento de algo que se encuentre a esa temperatura. Entonces se concluye que los infrarrojos deben ser menos energéticos que los UV ... En analogía los colores rojos son menos energéticos que los azules y violetas... (De ahí sale lo de temperatura del color)
Como la energía no se crea ni se destruye, entonces se requiere tomar más energía eléctrica para iluminar un LED azul que uno rojo. Fin jejeje.

Yo utilizaría transistores NPN, colector a positivo, emisor a los LEDs. A la base una resistencia de 470Ω - 2.2K puede ser... Mi transistor favorito 2N2222 hay similares...
Ahora... con 12V se me ocurre de a 2 LED azules en serie, serían 5 resistencias de 270Ω por cada "barra".
Para los rojos podemos utilizar de a 5 en serie, serían 2 resistencias de 47Ω por barra.

Es cierto que de los azules podriamos utilizar quizás 3 LEDs en serie pero no quedarían todos los conjuntos iguales, a menos que utilicemos resistencias de presición para lograr una corriente muy similar en cada "paquete" de LEDs y por ende una intensidad lumínica mas o menos idéntica.

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Feb 4, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Resulta que el consumo se determina en Watts (Vátios). Si bién Todos los LEDs que tienes para el proyecto requieren unos 20mA, no todos tienen una misma tensión de trabajo.
> Los azules necesitan más tensión que los rojos. Eso ya es determinado por teorías electromagnéticas donde se describe la cantidad de energía necesaria para que un cuerpo (en este caso el Diodo Emisor de Luz) emita ondas electromagnéticas de ciertas longitudes de onda. Es por esto que todos los cuerpos emiten radiación infrarroja, a menos que estén en el cero absoluto, pero no existe en el universo conocimiento de algo que se encuentre a esa temperatura. Entonces se concluye que los infrarrojos deben ser menos energéticos que los UV ... En analogía los colores rojos son menos energéticos que los azules y violetas... (De ahí sale lo de temperatura del color)
> Como la energía no se crea ni se destruye, entonces se requiere tomar más energía eléctrica para iluminar un LED azul que uno rojo. Fin jejeje.
> 
> ...



wow  que explicacion te mandaste 
los 2n2222 salen demasiado caros US$1.6 no me dan los numeros 
volvamos a los economicos bc327 , si conecto como en el circuito que hice y armo los paquetes con esos valores de resistencias deveria funcionar.
me quede con eso del pin 8  si armo asi tengo que cambiar esa resistencia que sale del pin 8 ?


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 4, 2014)

2N2222 a 1.6 Dolares cada uno!  Terrible acá se consiguen por muy caros a 100 centavos de Dolar, mejor usa los que te salen mas económicos pero fíjate de la posición de los terminales.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 4, 2014)

Ferchito dijo:


> 2N2222 a 1.6 Dolares cada uno!  Terrible acá se consiguen por muy caros a 100 centavos de Dolar, mejor usa los que te salen mas económicos pero fíjate de la posición de los terminales.



si cada uno 1.6 dolares, aca en un desastre. este pais es una caca


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 4, 2014)

El BC3*3*7 es NPN y es de 800mA como el 2N2222. Me parece más facil utilizar el NPN en éste proyecto. La clave está en que la salida del LM3916 está en nivel alto. Es decir justamente para polarizar un transistor NPN sin dar mas vueltas. 
Me asombra que sea tan costoso el 2N2222, quizás te lo venden en encapsulado metálico. Aquí da lo mismo si compro un 2N2222, BC337, 2N3904, 2N5401, BC347.... BC558 y muchos otros. Con un dolar compraría unas 10 unidades.
Mira cuánto te cuesta el BC337.



djstigma dijo:


> me quede con eso del pin 8  si armo asi tengo que cambiar esa resistencia que sale del pin 8 ?



Sucede que si enviamos el pin 8 a tierra entonces la escala completa se alcanza con 1.25V a la entrada, es decir la misma tensión de referencia. Un detalle es que el resistor está alto. Por ahora podemos empezar como lo tienes. 

Miremos primero que transistores utilizaremos

Saludos


----------



## djstigma (Feb 4, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> El BC3*3*7 es NPN y es de 800mA como el 2N2222. Me parece más facil utilizar el NPN en éste proyecto. La clave está en que la salida del LM3916 está en nivel alto. Es decir justamente para polarizar un transistor NPN sin dar mas vueltas.
> Me asombra que sea tan costoso el 2N2222, quizás te lo venden en encapsulado metálico. Aquí da lo mismo si compro un 2N2222, BC337, 2N3904, 2N5401, BC347.... BC558 y muchos otros. Con un dolar compraría unas 10 unidades.
> Mira cuánto te cuesta el BC337.
> 
> ...


ok amigo yo mande comprar los bc327 guiandome en el circuito del analizador porque el lm manda voltaje negativo y me parecio que estaba bien, pero en el analizador los 337 trabajan por positivo. si podes aclararme esto te agradesco porque aun estoy a tiempo de cambiar el pedido.
pero nose porque ando con mucho trabajo y perfectamente me pude confundir

por otro lado mande comprar las resistencias para los led tambien 70- 270 ohms y 20- 47  ohms, ademas del resto de los componentes 
y si los 2n2222 son metalicos.


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 4, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok amigo yo mande comprar los bc327 guiandome en el circuito del analizador porque el lm manda voltaje negativo y me parecio que estaba bien, pero en el analizador los 337 trabajan por positivo. si podes aclararme esto te agradesco porque aun estoy a tiempo de cambiar el pedido.
> pero nose porque ando con mucho trabajo y perfectamente me pude confundir
> 
> por otro lado mande comprar las resistencias para los led tambien 70- 270 ohms y 20- 47  ohms, ademas del resto de los componentes
> y si los 2n2222 son metalicos.



Hey lo siento, me equivoqué, los BC327 son los correctos, tienes razón con que el LM3916 trabaja "enviando" negativo a la salida.  Un grave error de mi parte. He trabajado con compuertas la última semana y estoy con lo de los 1 y 0 y me confundí. 
Necesitamos el PNP BC327. El confundido soy yo.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 4, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hey lo siento, me equivoqué, los BC327 son los correctos, tienes razón con que el LM3916 trabaja "enviando" negativo a la salida.  Un grave error de mi parte. He trabajado con compuertas la última semana y estoy con lo de los 1 y 0 y me confundí.
> Necesitamos el PNP BC327. El confundido soy yo.



ok amigo, no te preocupes somos humanos  (por suerte) 
eso que estas haciendo cuando lo vi hace 5 años me parecio complicado para mi jaja
pero ahora que ando por hacer un controlador programable para un auto electrico voy a tener que meterme en ese tema de lleno  y es muy complicado


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 4, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok amigo, no te preocupes somos humanos  (por suerte)
> eso que estas haciendo cuando lo vi hace 5 años me parecio complicado para mi jaja
> pero ahora que ando por hacer un controlador programable para un auto electrico voy a tener que meterme en ese tema de lleno  y es muy complicado



Como dice el refran: "cometer errores es humano pero culpar a los demás es más humano todavía" 

Es que estaba ayudando a diseñar una ruleta gigante (la parte electrónica) para decorar un salón de juegos de un "clientesillo" $_$ jejeje. Todo basado en 2 74LS154, pero para que fuese más llamativo se utilizaron LEDs de 1W, rojos y verdes... y claro debían estar encendidos siempre los rojos y cambiar a verde cuando girara la ruleta... entonces necesité transistores NPN y PNP para activar los mosfets que iluminan cada color... Me lié un resto y por eso quizás me confundí. (excusas que no faltan jaja).

Me hizo recordar el año 2004 cuándo veía circuitos digitales... las tablas de verdad, los diagramas de Karnaugh, etc. Y los famosos circuitos solo NAND. Por suerte no me inclino por los circuitos digitales, no se donde en el foro escribí que me gustan mas los circuitos análogos y robustos... Ya que en su época también tropecé con la electrónica digital 

Bueno, dejando el off topic:
Para tu vúmetro te recomiendo probar aunque sea el comportamiento del circuito en una protoboard, no es necesario montar todos los LEDs, lo que haga con un LED lo puedes reproducir con muchos, para eso los transistores. Me interesa es que se pueda ajustar o cambiar cosas si se requiere antes de realizar el PCB y no suceda como con el analizador de espectro que te hacía soldar y resoldar una y otra vez... hasta me daba pena con Ud.

Saludos.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 5, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Como dice el refran: "cometer errores es humano pero culpar a los demás es más humano todavía"
> 
> Es que estaba ayudando a diseñar una ruleta gigante (la parte electrónica) para decorar un salón de juegos de un "clientesillo" $_$ jejeje. Todo basado en 2 74LS154, pero para que fuese más llamativo se utilizaron LEDs de 1W, rojos y verdes... y claro debían estar encendidos siempre los rojos y cambiar a verde cuando girara la ruleta... entonces necesité transistores NPN y PNP para activar los mosfets que iluminan cada color... Me lié un resto y por eso quizás me confundí. (excusas que no faltan jaja).
> 
> ...



sos grande savias ?  eso es (ser humano)
pero de todas formas fue culpa mia por no probar antes las cosas o cambiar los leds 
pero esta ves compre zocalos  no te preocupes tanto que esto es bien facil no creo que se complique nada real mente. osea hay que sacar 12v por los transistores nada mas  
aunque pensandolo bien......... no no todo saldra bien jaja
si dios quiere mañana denoche me llegan los componentes para armar la pcb
pero nose cuando me llegan los led, igual tengo que reparar un parlante potenciado y estoy diseñando un home 2.1 de gran potencia que me pidieron. es frustrante que el dia no tenga mas horas jaja


----------



## djstigma (Feb 8, 2014)

bueno gente llegaron los componentes para el vumetro estilo analogico 
en verdad llegaron hace 3 dias pero en mi pais esta muy dificil el clima
paso un tornado rompio todo a su paso
aca en mi zona estamos bajo agua todo inundado es imposible salir en la moto o auto 
la verdad un desastre muy grande, pero ta voy a intentar trabajar


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 8, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> bueno gente llegaron los componentes para el vumetro estilo analogico
> en verdad llegaron hace 3 dias pero en mi pais esta muy dificil el clima
> paso un tornado rompio todo a su paso
> aca en mi zona estamos bajo agua todo inundado es imposible salir en la moto o auto
> la verdad un desastre muy grande, pero ta voy a intentar trabajar


  El poder de la naturaleza...

Ahora será trabajar en el proyecto poco a poco a ver como va.
Saludos!


----------



## tinchoball (Feb 10, 2014)

Djstigma: donde compras los componentes electeonicos para que te lleguen tan rapido y por lo que vi por aca baratos ? Porque yo los pido en china aveces y tardan 3 meses
PD: la fuente todavia no llega de parte de mi amigo, pero no lo voy a abandonar ni loco, hasta nuevo aviso


----------



## djstigma (Feb 10, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Djstigma: donde compras los componentes electeonicos para que te lleguen tan rapido y por lo que vi por aca baratos ? Porque yo los pido en china aveces y tardan 3 meses
> PD: la fuente todavia no llega de parte de mi amigo, pero no lo voy a abandonar ni loco, hasta nuevo aviso



la verdad yo lo encargo en la tienda y ellos se encargan de traerlo 
no sabria decirte quien es el importador real


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 11, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> la verdad yo lo encargo en la tienda y ellos se encargan de traerlo
> no sabria decirte quien es el importador real



Así es en mi ciudad, puedo hacer el pedido y enviarlo por email, luego me dicen si en efecto cuentan con todo lo que pedí y el precio (una cotización), luego yo doy la orden de despacharlo y en un par de horas lo traen a mi casa (pagando el flete ). Pero si los componentes son más dificiles, algunos transistores o ICs más específicos los venden en Bogotá, o en otras ciudades importantes comercialmente hablando. De ser así demorarían uno o dos días en despacharlos.
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Feb 11, 2014)

hola como estan todos 
bueno aca dejo un par de fotos una es la pcb ya pronta y la otra serian las pcb de los led porque como es grande no puedo hacer el montaje de los led en una gran pcb asi que solo hago las conecciones de cada barra de 10 led y despues lo armo 
si es posible le queria pedir a mi querido amigo blanko que revise si todo esta en orden para pasar del mundo visrtual al real. sobre todo los led aver si entendi bien jeje  ok gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 11, 2014)

Los PCB de las barras los veo bién. Y sí, esa es la ídea.
El PCB de la placa central... veo invertidos los transistores; puesto que todos los emisores deben ir conectados a +Vcc, yo los que veo conectados a +Vcc son los colectores. Mira la data.
 Las 20 resistencias de 1K no deben ir, a menos que en vez de ellas pondrás puentes.
Si el circuito lleva resistencias sería a las bases de los transistores, pero si no las pones en éste caso no hay drama.

Aunque no estarían invertidos los transistores si los dispondrás como en el analizador de espectro, pero prefiero que los PNP lleven su emisor directamente a +Vcc. 

Igualmente, no hay drama jaja


----------



## djstigma (Feb 11, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Los PCB de las barras los veo bién. Y sí, esa es la ídea.
> El PCB de la placa central... veo invertidos los transistores; puesto que todos los emisores deben ir conectados a +Vcc, yo los que veo conectados a +Vcc son los colectores. Mira la data.
> Las 20 resistencias de 1K no deben ir, a menos que en vez de ellas pondrás puentes.
> Si el circuito lleva resistencias sería a las bases de los transistores, pero si no las pones en éste caso no hay drama.
> ...



amigo otra ves te confunes  recuerda que el lm trabaja enviando corriente negativa 
con respecto a las R1k esas no van, deje el lugar por las dudas pero pensaba poner puentes


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 11, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> amigo otra ves te confunes  recuerda que el lm trabaja enviando corriente negativa
> con respecto a las R1k esas no van, deje el lugar por las dudas pero pensaba poner puentes



Nop no estoy confundido (eso creo jajajaja):
1. La corriente siempre es negativa, los que se mueven son los electrones jeje. Por convención las corrientes se ponen de positivo a negativo pero en la vida real van de negativo a positivo. Pero yo comprendo lo que me intentas decir del LM3916.
2. Lo que yo quería decir en últimas es que como no se trata del analizador de espectro no es necesaria la configuración *colector común*, que normalmente se trabaja con *emisor común. * Pero que no hay problema en utilizarlo de esa manera. 






PD: Tu circuito no está mal. Solo quería que los emisores fueran a +Vcc porque creí que unificarías todas las tierras de las barras. Solo son perspectivas distintas.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 11, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Nop no estoy confundido (eso creo jajajaja):
> 1. La corriente siempre es negativa, los que se mueven son los electrones jeje. Por convención las corrientes se ponen de positivo a negativo pero en la vida real van de negativo a positivo. Pero yo comprendo lo que me intentas decir del LM3916.
> 2. Lo que yo quería decir en últimas es que como no se trata del analizador de espectro no es necesaria la configuración *colector común*, que normalmente se trabaja con *emisor común. * Pero que no hay problema en utilizarlo de esa manera.
> http://www.geocities.ws/pnavar2/transis2/fotos/AE09CF1.gif



ok osea asi como esta funcionaria bien ?
como seria lo que tu me recomiendas ? si es mejor modifico el pcb no hay drama
la foto se ve muy chica no distingo mucho si es esa tu idea de coneccion
estos tr BC327-40  creo que son bipolares asi que podria modificar eso nose jaja ya me confundi


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 11, 2014)

No no hay que modificar nada, veo que de cualquier manera necesitas unificar las tierras de las barras. 
Lo de la imagen, algo así:





Se llama emisor común, dependiendo del tipo de transistor, si es NPN el emisor irá a negativo, si es PNP el emisor irá a positivo. Pero en la práctica hay otras configuraciones como la denominada colector común que es la que utilizas.

Te ratifico, no hay que cambiar nada, de hecho no sé porque me metí con la ídea de que tenía que ser emisor común.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 11, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> No no hay que modificar nada, veo que de cualquier manera necesitas unificar las tierras de las barras.
> Lo de la imagen, algo así:
> http://www.pressuresensor-knowhow.com/files/2012/07/PNP_NPN_switching-outputs.jpg
> 
> ...



ok amigo entonces voy a hacer la pcb 
creo que tengo que unificar los positivos de las barras porque el negativo es el que biene de los transistores no ?


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 11, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok amigo entonces voy a hacer la pcb
> creo que tengo que unificar los positivos de las barras porque el negativo es el que biene de los transistores no ?



Sí, casi me equivoco de nuevo.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 11, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Sí, casi me equivoco de nuevo.



he no amigo, lo que esta unido a los colectores es el negativo (pista azul) (pista verde positivo)
jaja  es un lio esto 

PD: ya avia respondido antes que editaras jaaja


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 11, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> he no amigo, lo que esta unido a los colectores es el negativo (pista azul) (pista verde positivo)
> jaja  es un lio esto
> 
> PD: ya avia respondido antes que editaras jaaja



Estoy enloqueciendo con los transistores 
Es algo complicado porque el diseñador del PCB eres tú y luego uno se hace a la ídea, entonces yo tenía una idea contraria a la tuya pero ambas funcionarían por eso me confundí. Pero es muy gracioso a la vez.
Tendré mas cuidado, como hace un rato (hoy mismo) que monté un LM317 en vez de un ST13007 y cuándo le metí 120V estalló espectacularmente y volaron resistencias y otras cosillas.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 11, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Estoy enloqueciendo con los transistores
> Es algo complicado porque el diseñador del PCB eres tú y luego uno se hace a la ídea, entonces yo tenía una idea contraria a la tuya pero ambas funcionarían por eso me confundí. Pero es muy gracioso a la vez.
> Tendré mas cuidado, como hace un rato (hoy mismo) que monté un LM317 en vez de un ST13007 y cuándo le metí 120V estalló espectacularmente y volaron resistencias y otras cosillas.



......  me imagino la explocion ajajaja
ami me ha pasado jajaja 
pero es normal confundirse y mas si estas haciendo mas de una cosa a la ves, no te preocupes
mas tarde armare la pcb si me da el tiempo porque ando con otros trabajos tambien 
cuando la arme subo fotos ok nos vemos despues amigo gracias por todo


----------



## djstigma (Feb 13, 2014)

amigo, el condensador de 0.1uf del detector de picos es critico ?
porque de la tienda no me los enviaron, en su lugar me enviaron de 2,2uf. 
tengo otros pero nose cual seria el nas apropiado. gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 13, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> amigo, el condensador de 0.1uf del detector de picos es critico ?
> porque de la tienda no me los enviaron, en su lugar me enviaron de 2,2uf.
> tengo otros pero nose cual seria el nas apropiado. gracias



Que mas hombre! No, no es crítico, si no lo tienes no lo uses, 2.2uF si ya puede interferir. No se si leí mal una vez que comentabas que reparas algunos aparatos, quizás de alguna tarjeta en deshuso puedes sacar los condensadores esos. Son los famosos (104).
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Feb 13, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Que mas hombre! No, no es crítico, si no lo tienes no lo uses, 2.2uF si ya puede interferir. No se si leí mal una vez que comentabas que reparas algunos aparatos, quizás de alguna tarjeta en deshuso puedes sacar los condensadores esos. Son los famosos (104).
> Saludos!



 estoy confundido en la foto que subi no es un electrolitico eso ?
o es un ceramico ? como marcaba el positivo crei eso.
de 104 tengo cantidad porque me dedico a la electronica, reparo audio video computacion etc etc. pero esto de los vumetros y demas es nuevo para mi


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 13, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> estoy confundido en la foto que subi no es un electrolitico eso ?
> o es un ceramico ? como marcaba el positivo crei eso.
> de 104 tengo cantidad porque me dedico a la electronica, reparo audio video computacion etc etc. pero esto de los vumetros y demas es nuevo para mi



Sí, en el esquema aparece electrolítico, pero como no te lo enviaron entonces un (104) tipo cerámico te puede servir, los hay en cantidad en todo tipo de aparato. No mas es un idea


----------



## djstigma (Feb 13, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Sí, en el esquema aparece electrolítico, pero como no te lo enviaron entonces un (104) tipo cerámico te puede servir, los hay en cantidad en todo tipo de aparato. No mas es un idea



ok amigo, tengo de 1uf y 047uf lo mas aproximado y sino los ceramicos, pero preferiria poner electroliticos porque la funcion es otra me parece, nose creo que funcionaria mejor


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 13, 2014)

0.47 es lo más cercano, prueba con ellos.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 16, 2014)

bunas noches !! bueno arme el vumetro, pero como siempre surgen inconvenientes 
sino fuera asi ya seria raro 
por el momento 2 problemas: el primero que el pin 1 o barra 1 quedan prendidos y el segundo es que apenas reacciona a la señal de audio, esto creo que variando las resistencias se arregla
y un posible tercer problema es que creo que esta lento el lm3916 osea demora en volver hacia atras los led pero ojo no estoy seguro aun.
como siempre espero la opiñon de el experto en lm  y claro de los demas compañeros 
edito: cambie el valor de la resistencia que va del pin 8 a masa y logre ganancia pero ahora al quitarle la señal queda prendida la 1 como antes y baja o vuelve hasta la 4, es como si quedara un ruido haciendo reaccionar al ic

PD: las matrizes quedaron grandes casi 50cn de ancho por 15cn altura


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hola te quedó "remono" como dicen los compas de Argentina. 
Ahora vamos por partes:
1. Apaguemos la primera barra, toma un resistor de 10K y ponlo entre el pin 1 y el 3 del LM3916.
Y me dirás...
Saludos!

PD: Me llegaron los LEDs (más rápido de lo acostumbrado), pero ahora lo que necesito es tiempo. Pero poco a poco iré trabajando en ello.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 16, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola te quedó "remono" como dicen los compas de Argentina.
> Ahora vamos por partes:
> 1. Apaguemos la primera barra, toma un resistor de 10K y ponlo entre el pin 1 y el 3 del LM3916.
> Y me dirás...
> ...



me alegro que te guste amigo  
estan buenos esos led, porque al no ser alto brillo queda muy bien, ya quiero ver como te queda tu analizador 
bueno puse las r de 10k y apagaron asi que ese tema esta resuelto
ahora queda ver porque solo vuelve hasta la 4 y queda prendida  eso lo hizo cuando baje la resistencia para aumentar la ganancia. pero si la subo pierde ganancia en cantidad
que puedo variar para equilibrar esto ? ya me leei todo el datashet pero no vi nada que me ayude


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 16, 2014)

¿De que valor es la resistencia entre el pin 7 y 8?. Prueba con una de 10K en ese lugar. 
Me comentas que reacción experimentó con dicho cambio... También se me ocurre probar quitando el capacitor de 0.1uF (0.47uF en tu caso) del detector de picos.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 16, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> ¿De que valor es la resistencia entre el pin 7 y 8?. Prueba con una de 10K en ese lugar.
> Me comentas que reacción experimentó con dicho cambio... También se me ocurre probar quitando el capacitor de 0.1uF (0.47uF en tu caso) del detector de picos.



ok, lo que probe ahora fue a poner una r de 1k entre pin 8 y tierra y mejoro tengo ganancia pero me prende el pin 2 ahora y no funciona poner resistencia ni de 1k entre pin 2 y 3, y si pongo el modo barra me vuelve a prender el 1  odio estos integrados
entre pin 7 y 8 tengo 1k2, ahora pongo una de 10k aver que hace

edito: puse la R10k la ganancia se disparo, volvi a subir la otra resistencia a 6k2 como estaba y andaria bien pero me queda la 2 prendida y no apaga de ningun modo, si pondo en modo barra la 1 y 2 quedan prendidas. 
saque el capacitor pero se enloquecio jaja era un despelote lo que prendia, le puse un ceramico y no anda bien, le puse un electrolitico de 2.2 uf y es peor, asi que lo que mejor anda es de 0.47 o el que no tengo 0.1uf. ya tengo ganas de anular el detector de picos


----------



## tinchoball (Feb 17, 2014)

Bueno, consegui la fuente, conecte 12v en el jumper que controla la matriz de leds y 5 v en la alimentacion de los filtros, pero no dio resultado para nada, al medir los leds tienen 12v del polo positivo y 9v del polo negativo   la alimentacion llega a todos los integrados del circuito. sospecho de las resistencias de 10k que agregue para limitar la corriente en los transistores de la salida del LM3916, cuando toco con el dedo las resistencias de 100 ohms que estan a las salidas de estos transistores, el led se enciende, con luminosidad muy baja pero enciende, y si apollo la punta de la sonda del tester en el polo negativo hace lo mismo a menor luminosidad, por eso sospecho de la parte negativa de la placa controladora.
- El potenciometro que esta luego de los 5 v iniciales esta al maximo por las dudas
- la unica respuesta de los leds es la que comente antes
- la entrada de audio es desde un celular
- el voltaje es tomado de una fuente de pc que entrega los voltajes correctamente


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 17, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Bueno, consegui la fuente, conecte 12v en el jumper que controla la matriz de leds y 5 v en la alimentacion de los filtros, pero no dio resultado para nada, al medir los leds tienen 12v del polo positivo y 9v del polo negativo   la alimentacion llega a todos los integrados del circuito. sospecho de las resistencias de 10k que agregue para limitar la corriente en los transistores de la salida del LM3916, cuando toco con el dedo las resistencias de 100 ohms que estan a las salidas de estos transistores, el led se enciende, con luminosidad muy baja pero enciende, y si apollo la punta de la sonda del tester en el polo negativo hace lo mismo a menor luminosidad, por eso sospecho de la parte negativa de la placa controladora.
> - El potenciometro que esta luego de los 5 v iniciales esta al maximo por las dudas
> - la unica respuesta de los leds es la que comente antes
> - la entrada de audio es desde un celular
> - el voltaje es tomado de una fuente de pc que entrega los voltajes correctamente



Hola. Recuerdo que con djstigma teníamos el mismo problema pero no recuerdo que fué, de tantas cosas que intentamos, si no estoy mal es que los CD4066 también debían estar a 12V. Por consiguiente ésta placa se alimenta con 12V:






Otra cosa es que no recuerdo donde va el potenciómetro de 5K. Tiene un valor muy bajo y no lo veo por ningún lado.

En el diseño original todo está para ser conectado a 5V, ambas placas. Ya que tu diseño no tiene LEDs en serie entonces debería funcionar con los 5V sugeridos. Pero si quieres alimentar la placa del 555, los CD4066, el LM3915... con 12V entonces debes saber que las resistencias de 100 ohm se *tienen* que reemplazar por unas de 560 ohm si tus LEDs son amarillos o rojos.


----------



## tinchoball (Feb 17, 2014)

blanko001 con djstigma el unico problema fue el de conseguir la bobina, pero cuando puso esta, anduvo el analizador de espectro, lo demas fueron ajustes, y el mio no da señales de vida, pense alimentar el circuito que tiene el lm3916 con 12v porque este funciona mejor con este voltaje, y con 5v no tiene buena respuesta. 
El problema esta para mi en el LM3916 ya que a los leds no le llega voltaje negativo y por eso no polariza y por ende no enciende, tambien sospecho mucho de las resistencias de 10k que puse a las salidas del lm3916 ya que al hacerle ese cambio al circuito cause algo que no deja encender los leds


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 18, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> blanko001 con djstigma el unico problema fue el de conseguir la bobina, pero cuando puso esta, anduvo el analizador de espectro, lo demas fueron ajustes, y el mio no da señales de vida, pense alimentar el circuito que tiene el lm3916 con 12v porque este funciona mejor con este voltaje, y con 5v no tiene buena respuesta.
> El problema esta para mi en el LM3916 ya que a los leds no le llega voltaje negativo y por eso no polariza y por ende no enciende, tambien sospecho mucho de las resistencias de 10k que puse a las salidas del lm3916 ya que al hacerle ese cambio al circuito cause algo que no deja encender los leds



Bueno, si decides alimentar con 12V, independiente del problema la resistencia de 100Ω debe aumentar. son ellas las que limitan en corrientelos LEDs. Para saber si son las resistencias de 10K puentea con un cable o alambre un par de ellas y si en efecto son el problema entonces iluminarán los LEDs correspondientes. *Te repito:* con 12V debes cambiar las resistencias de 100Ω, de lo contrario se estropearán los LEDs y luego se empeorará el diagnóstico de tu problema.

Me asusta pensar en lo peorhno:. Me dijiste que la fuente que utilizaste anteriormente te daba "toques" y al parecer esa tensión también corría por todo el circuito. Esa sobretensión también puede dañar los IC. Esperemos que no.

Por ahora intenta el puente de las resistencias de 10K, pero no sin antes reemplazar las resistencias de los LEDs. Me cuentas y ahí miramos cuál es el paso por seguir.

Saludos!

PD: Que pasó con el pote de 5K?


----------



## djstigma (Feb 18, 2014)

hola gente, voy a tratar de ayudar a tincho ya que tengo el analizador funcionando
para empezar no lleva pote de 5k, el pote que lleva supuestamente para regular la señal sacalo y no pongas nada, asi lo tengo yo. 
 la placa que tiene el lm3916 se alimenta toda con 12v ok la otra con 5v
despues la R14 del LM3916 yo puse de 5,6k y la R13 yo puse 100k.
hace esto primero y si todo sale bien asi deveria prender todo
luego tendras que agregar unas resistencias para que no queden prendidas alguna filas
pero para empezar podes sacar las resistencias de 10k que pusiste papa ver que funcione y despues las pones de nuevo ok. espero te sirva amigo
ha y las resistencias de 100 ohms tenes que recalcularlas porque ahora aliemtas con 12v sino vas a quemas los leds 

PD: blanko amigo yo sigo con problemas con el vumetro me queda la linea 2 prendida y no apaga con nada ya probe de todo jaja un abrazo


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 18, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> PD: blanko amigo yo sigo con problemas con el vumetro me queda la linea 2 prendida y no apaga con nada ya probe de todo jaja un abrazo



1. ¿El transistor del detector de picos es 2N3906?
2. Intenta retirando el diodo 1N4148, el capacitor ce 0.1uF (0.47uF en tu caso) y la resistencia de 1MΩ (retira los 3). Realiza puente entre la salida del capacitor de la entrada de audio y el pin 5. Con ésto descartamos o comprobamos que el problema es el detector de picos.

Saludos!

PD:
tincho: Revisa las recomendaciones que djstigma y yo te hemos indicado.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 19, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> 1. ¿El transistor del detector de picos es 2N3906?
> 2. Intenta retirando el diodo 1N4148, el capacitor ce 0.1uF (0.47uF en tu caso) y la resistencia de 1MΩ (retira los 3). Realiza puente entre la salida del capacitor de la entrada de audio y el pin 5. Con ésto descartamos o comprobamos que el problema es el detector de picos.
> 
> amigo desconecte el detector de picos y apagan todos si, pero el modo punto desaparece  y si conecto el pin 9 para el modo barra queda igual sin cambios, y tambien pierden luminusidad los leds. yo no recuerdo como iva pero le di señal de audio directo al pin 5
> capas que por eso quedo en modo barra unicamente y si el transistor es el que figura en el esquematico


----------



## tinchoball (Feb 20, 2014)

Bueno disculpen que no pude responder ayer pero no tuve tiempo de trabajar en el analizador.
Hoy hice lo que habian indicado que haga
- puentear resistencias de 10k a la salida de los LM3916 
( ahora que recuerdo las habia puesto porque si se ponia directo a los transistores podia quemarse la resistencia interna de los transistores  pero ya que a djstigma le funciono no dude en hacerlo )
- poner las R13/14 del LM3916 del valor que habian indicado
- poner las resistencias de 560ohm a las salidas de los transistores
- alimentar la placa que tiene el LM3916 con 12v
Antes de empezar a contar como fue la prueba, corta pero prueba en fin voy a contar lo que paso.
Ayer estaba trabajando en un vumetro y la fuente de alimentacion trabajaba perfecto podia tocarla sin problemas y a los componentes tambien, pero de un momento a otro con la fuente APAGADA toque sin querer un regulador 7805 y me dio una descarga fuerte, y luego tuve que desenchufar la fuente, para desenchufarla toque el chasis y me dio una descarga tambien. Por este motivo deje de trabajar y me puse a fijar si habia puesto en corto algo para que reaccione asi pero no.
Pense en dudar del circuito asi que hoy iba a probar con el analizador. Hice los pasos que me habian dicho y agarre la fuente para conectarlo, enchufe la fuente, esta seguia APAGADA, y al tocar el chasis para encenderla me dio una descarga, y podia ser que sea yo y no la fuente por eso la agarre con una fuente y la encendi de todas formas, pero no dio respuesta.
No quiero pensar que la fuente este en corto ya que mi amigo el que me dio la fuente uso la fuente , que no dejaba de descargarme para encender una tira de leds y funciono perfectamente ( no llegue a tocar el chasis pero funciono perfecta entregando los 12v que debia  ) que me recomiendan ?


----------



## djstigma (Feb 20, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Bueno disculpen que no pude responder ayer pero no tuve tiempo de trabajar en el analizador.
> Hoy hice lo que habian indicado que haga
> - puentear resistencias de 10k a la salida de los LM3916
> ( ahora que recuerdo las habia puesto porque si se ponia directo a los transistores podia quemarse la resistencia interna de los transistores  pero ya que a djstigma le funciono no dude en hacerlo )
> ...



amigo si hiciste todo lo que dijiste deveria funcionar, pero no mencionas si sacaste el pote. no le pongas pote porque te saca la ganancia ok eso lo comprobe bien. y otro error que me dio que me olvide de comentar es que si conecto los canales de audio, al hacer masa o tierra el analizador no marca nada en absoluto, te lo comento para que lo prueves sin conectarle audio y desvinculas el pin 5 del lm39xx lo desconectas de la placa que quede suelto ok y eso hace que se prendan los led ya que la señal queda al maximo, esto me sirvio en su momento para descartar el IC
por otro lado, la fuente esta bien y la otra tambien. ahora me doy cuenta que no tenes descarga a tierra cuando la conectas, osea en la red electrica tenes 3 cables ok 2 de coriente y 1 que es la tierra de la casa vivienda apartamento etc etc, y  poreso te da chokes la fuente. no me queda mas para pensar
las resistencias que salen de los transistores a los led, yo tengo puestas de 330ohms y 270ohms pero claro yo use led alto brillo y en series de 2. 
pero tendria que funcionarte, lamento pero me parece que tenes un error en la placa o se quemo algo en algun momento. esperemos aver que dice blanko ok  un abrazo


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 20, 2014)

Lo que debemos hacer primeramente es que le hagas una tierra real a tu toma electrica, Comprueba también que fase y neutro se encuentren en las clavijas adecuadas (que no estén invertidas). Comprueba con un buscapolos de neón tocando el chasis de la fuente con el mismo y comprobando que no existe fase como se probaría una toma. Primero la seguridad, no deseamos quedar sin tincho.

Ahora, primero debemos probar la placa de los LM3916. Personalmente las resistencias de 10K deberían ir, pero si no se utilizan no significa que no funcione; como te dijeron tiene que ver con protejer los transistores. 

En primer lugar como djstigma debes cortar la pista que va al pin 5 (pasa varias veces un cutter). Como probaremos solo la tarjeta de los LM3916 y la matriz, entonces desconectamos la otra placa, ahora polariza con los 12V; teniendo cuidado de no polarizar invertidamente. Es momento de ver si encienden los LEDs, de no hacerlo intenta puentenado momentáneamente con una resistencia de 1K entre el pin 3 y el 5. Debe haber respuesta en la matriz.

PD: Ya probaste la matriz solamente? Recuerda desconectarla, utilizar una resistencia de entre 560 ohm y 1K conectada a un terminal de la fuente de 12V. Ahora observando la polaridad correspondiente pruebas pin a pin la matriz.


----------



## tinchoball (Feb 20, 2014)

Djstigma, el potenciometro lo puentie como me habias dicho.
El problema con las resistencias de 10k fue que cuando saque los transistores y los probe con el tester estaban todos quemados.
Yo la matriz la voy a usar con 100 leds de alto brillo, en cada banda va a haber 5 verdes 3 amarillos y 2 rojos.
No lo tuve mucho tiempo en prueba porque ya que me habian dicho que podia dar un voltaje alto al darme una descarga no trate de probar de todas formas.
En todos los tomacorrientes tengo esta toma :





 es parecido pero en teoria es igual. Pero pensando, tpdos los electrodomesticos poseen una fuente de alimentacion y al no tener descarga a tierra deberia darme una descarga todos los electrodomesticos. Y tambien hay que tener en cuenta que por horas anduvo perfectamente, y el dia anterior habia funcionado bien tambien.
Pense que podia ser que en el momento en el que la uso este cargado con estatica ya que la fuente estaba apagada y un regulador me dio una descarga sin ninguna corriente pasando por el. 
En el momento de la prueba la fuente estaba conectada a un tomacorriente multiple y este mediante un adaptador hacia la toma de pared.
No puedo poner una descarga a tierra real ya qur vivo en un edificio y tendrian que hacer un trabajo de contrsuccion y electricidad para hacer esta descarga a tierra y dudo que quieran hacerlo por una sola persona ya que a las demas personas sus electrodomesticos no le dan descargas electricas.
Tambien sospecho de la suciedad que tiene la fuente adentro, talvez tenga algo que ver. 
Disculpen la ignorancia, pero al ser corriente alterna no deberia encender en ambos polos del tomacorrientes ? Como me doy cuenta si los cables del tomacorrientes estan invertidos ? Tengo un busca polos digital podria servirme ?


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 20, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Yo la matriz la voy a usar con 100 leds de alto brillo, en cada banda va a haber 5 verdes 3 amarillos y 2 rojos.


Cada color tiene su resistor... amarillos y rojos pueden funcionar con 560Ω, los verdes con 470Ω



tinchoball dijo:


> Pero pensando, tpdos los electrodomesticos poseen una fuente de alimentacion y al no tener descarga a tierra deberia darme una descarga todos los electrodomesticos.


 No es así porque no te la pasas tocando todos los electrodomésticos por dentro. Como por ejemplo lo es un circuito.



tinchoball dijo:


> Y tambien hay que tener en cuenta que por horas anduvo perfectamente, y el dia anterior habia funcionado bien tambien.


El simple hecho de invertir la polaridad del clavijero al momento de conectar hace la diferencia. Sucede que las SMPS unifican tierras del primario y secundario mediante un capacitor. 



tinchoball dijo:


> No puedo poner una descarga a tierra real ya qur vivo en un edificio y tendrian que hacer un trabajo de contrsuccion y electricidad para hacer esta descarga a tierra y dudo que quieran hacerlo por una sola persona ya que a las demas personas sus electrodomesticos no le dan descargas electricas.



De nuevo: Lo que tienes no es un elecro-doméstico; lo que tienes es una fuente y circuitos sin aislación donde estás metiendo tus dedos 



tinchoball dijo:


> Tambien sospecho de la suciedad que tiene la fuente adentro, talvez tenga algo que ver.
> Disculpen la ignorancia, pero al ser corriente alterna no deberia encender en ambos polos del tomacorrientes ? Como me doy cuenta si los cables del tomacorrientes estan invertidos ? Tengo un busca polos digital podria servirme ?



No he utilizado buscapolos digitales, pero haciéndo la prueba debe marcar en una ranuda de las dos del tomacorrientes. La que marca efectivamente es la fase. Si es así ya tienes la mitad del trabajo hecho; ahora conecta la fuente y revisa con el buscapolos que en la caja metálica de la misma no marca fase, de ser así invierte la polaridad del clavijero o enchufe (dale la vuelta) vuelve a buscar si hay fase en la caja.

Por cierto que tensión hay en tu hogar 110V o 220V AC?

PD: Para 110V y 220V confío más en buscapolos de neón.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 20, 2014)

tincho las resistencias a los led pone como blanko te indica, proba la matriz sola sin conectarla a nada para ver que los led prendam, esta prueba la hice yo tambien
por otro lado el pote no hay que puentiarlo sino SACARLO como dije antes, ya que si lo puentias no marca nada de nada ok yo lo tengo sin pote y anda bien asi
los transistores no se quemaron por el tema de las resistencias de 10k, es mas yo no puse esas resistencias y anda todo bien, nisiquiera entibian los ttransistores
la tierra la tenes que tener por mas que vivas en un edificio, porque es obligatorio que la tengan todas las viviendas casas edificios o lo que sea, lo que puede pasar que el toma que tenes no la tenga pero eso si lo retiras de la pared tenes que tener 3 cables o dos cables y un alambre de cobre ok asi es en todos lados del mundo, no existe que no tengan tierra y menos un edificio
los polos da igual ya que es corriente alterna, pero pienso que blanko se referia a que podes tener un polo vivo invertido con la tierra, pero eso es poco probable sino no podrias abrir el refrigerador por ejemplo.
si la fuente esta sucia no afecta en este sentido, a no ser que tenga tierra en cantidad y este humeda ok


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hola djstigma, he recalculado algunas cosillas para el LM39*16*. Así quedaría entonces:

1. Entre el pin 7 y 8 del LM3916 va una resistencia de 10K, El pin 8 va a tierra, entonces quita la resistencia que tienes ahí y pones un puente. Con ésta configuración aseguramos la máxima sensibilidad del LM3916 sin operacionales externos. VREF=1.25V entonces Escala completa a 1.25V.

2. Tristemente el capacitor de 0.47uF del detector de picos lo debes reemplazar por el de 0.1uF (los he visto en DVDs viejos o VHS). También probé con cerámicos de 0.1uF (104), el efecto es mejor con electrolítico pero para probar te sirve el cerámico por ahora.

3. La resistencia de 10K que polariza el emisor del transistor 2N3906 debe ser sustituida por una de 470K (amarillo, violeta, amarillo, dorado)

4. No se utilizará un diodo 1N4148, en cambio se disponen 2 diodos 1N4148 en serie. Así se garantiza apagar la segunda barra. Solo debe quedar la primera encendida cuándo el volumen sea el mínimo, como es la imitación de un vúmetro de aguja, la aguja no debe desaparecer.

5. Como la escala total de éste aparatejo se alcanza a los 1.25V entonces algunos reproductores necesitarían una ayudita... con 4 componentes: 2 resistencias 1 transistor y 1 cerámico hacemos un preamplificador muy bueno y básico. Primero pruebas sin éste último y si ves que necesitas te hago un esquemita sencillo.

Saludos!

PD: Probé en el protoboard y suponiendo que se utilizará como modo *punto *(pin 9 No Conectar) para apreciar el efecto de aguja.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 21, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola djstigma, he recalculado algunas cosillas para el LM39*16*. Así quedaría entonces:
> 
> 1. Entre el pin 7 y 8 del LM3916 va una resistencia de 10K, El pin 8 va a tierra, entonces quita la resistencia que tienes ahí y pones un puente. Con ésta configuración aseguramos la máxima sensibilidad del LM3916 sin operacionales externos. VREF=1.25V entonces Escala completa a 1.25V.
> 
> ...



wow  gracias amigo , pero en conclucion a que se debe todo el problema ? para mi tendria que aver usado el detector de picos que hablamos primero jaja tu entiendes 
luego pruebo eso y comento gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 21, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> wow  gracias amigo , pero en conclucion a que se debe todo el problema ? para mi tendria que aver usado el detector de picos que hablamos primero jaja tu entiendes
> luego pruebo eso y comento gracias



Lo que sucede es que los integrados de la serie LM39XX son muy exigentes en modo punto, si no se hace un buen ajuste a la señal antes de entrar al integrado entonces ellos simplemente se comportan como deben; me explico: Aunque nos parezca que el IC está en modo barra no es así, lo que acontece es que la señal de entrada necesita ser mejorada y acomodada de cierta manera para que la velocidad de sus oscilaciones no nos muestren todos los elementos encendidos al mismo tiempo, aunque en realidad es uno a uno pero a una velocidad tal que el ojo humano no puede diferenciar. 
Sin duda yo personalmente he utilizado el detector de picos con rectificador de onda completa señalado en la hoja de datos; el cual utiliza un operacional LF353. En nuestro caso utilizamos un detector de picos con rectificador de media onda basados en un transistor. El cual nos indicaba que un nivel de tensión permanecía constante a su salida, era evidente al dejar encendida una salida del LM3916; por ese motivo se aumenta la resistencia de polarización del transistor y se aumenta el umbral de conducción del diodo al disponer 2 en serie, así se logra que esa tensión permanezca "aislada" hasta la entrada de la señal.
La resistencia de 1M y el capacitor de 0.1uF terminan de "limpiar" la señal, por llamarlo de alguna manera. 

Espero veas mejoría en tu circuito después de los cambios sugeridos, y quedo atento a su respuesta.

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Feb 22, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que los integrados de la serie LM39XX son muy exigentes en modo punto, si no se hace un buen ajuste a la señal antes de entrar al integrado entonces ellos simplemente se comportan como deben; me explico: Aunque nos parezca que el IC está en modo barra no es así, lo que acontece es que la señal de entrada necesita ser mejorada y acomodada de cierta manera para que la velocidad de sus oscilaciones no nos muestren todos los elementos encendidos al mismo tiempo, aunque en realidad es uno a uno pero a una velocidad tal que el ojo humano no puede diferenciar.
> Sin duda yo personalmente he utilizado el detector de picos con rectificador de onda completa señalado en la hoja de datos; el cual utiliza un operacional LF353. En nuestro caso utilizamos un detector de picos con rectificador de media onda basados en un transistor. El cual nos indicaba que un nivel de tensión permanecía constante a su salida, era evidente al dejar encendida una salida del LM3916; por ese motivo se aumenta la resistencia de polarización del transistor y se aumenta el umbral de conducción del diodo al disponer 2 en serie, así se logra que esa tensión permanezca "aislada" hasta la entrada de la señal.
> La resistencia de 1M y el capacitor de 0.1uF terminan de "limpiar" la señal, por llamarlo de alguna manera.
> 
> ...



en conclucion tendria que aver hecho el otro detector de onda completa como fue la idea desde el principio  ahora el problema que se genero por esto es una macana, y para mas complicacion no encuentro un condensador de 0.1uf y la tienda me queda a 50kilometros de distancia y si lo pido por correo me sale 8 dolares el envio. lo mas parecido que encontre fue 0.33 y uno que dice .22 que pienso es 0.22.
se pueden poner nose 2 en paralelo para que bajen los uf ? pregunto porque nose si es como las resistencias o directamente no se puede . gracias amigo


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 22, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> en conclucion tendria que aver hecho el otro detector de onda completa como fue la idea desde el principio  ahora el problema que se genero por esto es una macana, y para mas complicacion no encuentro un condensador de 0.1uf y la tienda me queda a 50kilometros de distancia y si lo pido por correo me sale 8 dolares el envio. lo mas parecido que encontre fue 0.33 y uno que dice .22 que pienso es 0.22.
> se pueden poner nose 2 en paralelo para que bajen los uf ? pregunto porque nose si es como las resistencias o directamente no se puede . gracias amigo



Los capacitores se disponen en serie para disminuir la capacitancia:

CT=1/[(1/C1)+(1/C2)+...+(1/Cn)]

Con 2 de 0.22uF en serie te daría algo como 0.11uF Un valor muy cercano al valor necesario.
Amigo pero intentaste con el cerámico? Si es poliester mejor.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 22, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Los capacitores se disponen en serie para disminuir la capacitancia:
> 
> CT=1/[(1/C1)+(1/C2)+...+(1/Cn)]
> 
> ...



si probe pero es peor  y de poliester no tengo
mañana busco mejor en unas placas viejas de audio que tengo, hoy busque en las que tenia a mano. el tema que me parece dificil de conseguir porque no recuerdo aver visto nunca ese valor en todo lo que he desarmado (que no es poco, mas de 5000 aparatos de todo tipo) jaja mas o menos eso, hace 12 años que estoy con la electronica y demas, pero siempre me dedique a los televisores y equipos de sonido.


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 22, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> si probe pero es peor  y de poliester no tengo
> mañana busco mejor en unas placas viejas de audio que tengo, hoy busque en las que tenia a mano. el tema que me parece dificil de conseguir porque no recuerdo aver visto nunca ese valor en todo lo que he desarmado (que no es poco, mas de 5000 aparatos de todo tipo) jaja mas o menos eso, hace 12 años que estoy con la electronica y demas, pero siempre me dedique a los televisores y equipos de sonido.



No te creas... son algo comunes en VHS, los primeros DVD y en placas de minicomponenetes. Utiliza una lupa y te fijas bien porque algunos muestran .1uF en vez de 0.1uF. No olvides los pasos a seguir, recuerda que debes cambiar las resistencias del LM3916 de hecho elimina una.


----------



## tinchoball (Feb 23, 2014)

blanko001, poniendo las resistencias de 560 ohm en los leds verdes debería darme menos luminosidad en los leds verdes, si funciona bien, voy a agregarle de alguna forma las resistencias de 470 ohms, y tenes razon en lo de los electrodomesticos  
Probando con el buscapolos digital ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) en una clavija me da o 0v o 12v y en el otro me da 220v, probe en varios clavijeros pero voy a probar con el buscapolos de neon aunque supongo que me va a dar el mismo resultado que el digital.
Estuve pensando, y si de ambas formas me da fase en el chasis, pensaba en poner un cable que vaya desde un tornillo del chasis, a alguna parte metalica de mi casa, por ejemplo la mesada, y de esa forma hacer masa ahi, no se que piensan de eso.
no se si bastara invirtiendo la polaridad del clavijero, ya que hace unos dias cuando la usaba y funcionaba perfecta, me dio una descarga estando de una forma ''buena'' ,supongo, en el clavijero, fue de un momento al otro.
La tension de mi casa es 220v ya que vivo en Argentina.
djstigma, cuando te referis a probar la matriz, de que forma lo hiciste? yo probe con una bateria conectada en un positivo de los leds e iba probando de poner el negativo en los otros leds, y funciono.
Hoy saco el puente del potenciometro, pero antes que nada quiero arreglar el problema de la fuente.
No creo que este ese cable de descarga a tierra, ya que si estuviera supongo que lo hubiesen puesto, me voy a fijar de todas formas,
Muchas gracias por ayudar


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 23, 2014)

Amigo yo vivo en Colombia y es 110V, pero siempre los ordenadores de escritorio tienen 3 clavijas: Fase, neutro y tierra. No conozco que tipos de clavijeros existen en Argentina para conectar ordenadores de escritorio, pero ciertamente deben traer para 3 "patas". 
Por experiencia cuando conecto un ordenador de escritorio donde no existe toma de tierra o estan invertidas las fases puedo recibir pequeñas descargas cuando toco los bordes del chasis del ordenador. Por ejemplo así son los clavijeros en mi país con su distribución de pines:





Te faltaría identificar como es esa norma para 220V en tu país, y revisar que la tuya cumpla ese parámetro. Y como dijo djstigma, es raro que no tenga polo a tierra real, al abrir la caja verás un alambre de cobre desnudo ese es tierra, y los edificios de apartamentos deben traerlo por norma.

Todo ésto revisalo con las precauciones de seguridad amigo, ésto es algo peligroso. Si no te quieres "liar" con todo esto te recomiendo compres un adaptador chino de 12V y evitamos meternos con el cableado y de paso de situaciones peligrosas jejejejeje.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 23, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> blanko001, poniendo las resistencias de 560 ohm en los leds verdes debería darme menos luminosidad en los leds verdes, si funciona bien, voy a agregarle de alguna forma las resistencias de 470 ohms, y tenes razon en lo de los electrodomesticos
> Probando con el buscapolos digital ( http://img1.mlstatic.com/buscapolo-digital_MLA-O-3206219767_092012.jpg ) en una clavija me da o 0v o 12v y en el otro me da 220v, probe en varios clavijeros pero voy a probar con el buscapolos de neon aunque supongo que me va a dar el mismo resultado que el digital.
> Estuve pensando, y si de ambas formas me da fase en el chasis, pensaba en poner un cable que vaya desde un tornillo del chasis, a alguna parte metalica de mi casa, por ejemplo la mesada, y de esa forma hacer masa ahi, no se que piensan de eso.
> no se si bastara invirtiendo la polaridad del clavijero, ya que hace unos dias cuando la usaba y funcionaba perfecta, me dio una descarga estando de una forma ''buena'' ,supongo, en el clavijero, fue de un momento al otro.
> ...



ok amigo la prueba de la matriz estubo bien ok asi lo hice yo solo que con la misma fuente pero es lo mismo, la idea es ver que funcionen todos los led nada mas, pero incisto si tenias puentiado el pote nunca te iva a prender nada ni un solo led ok saca ese puente dejalo sin nada 
en cuanto a la corriente electrica es igual en argentina que en mi pais y colombia en la distribucion de los cables ok asi que debes tener el polo de tierra, cable verde o un alambre de cobre. en cuanto a hacer una tierra conectada al fregadero no me parece ni que funcione ni que sea seguro en lo mas minimo, en todo caso podes usar una canilla o caño de agua. pero lo mejor si te fuera posible (digo esto porque nose en que piso vives) seria una bara de cobre maziza de 1,80mts clavada en la tierra misma ok asi se hace y asi funciona, y para saber si tenes buena tirra podes conectar una lampara de 60w con un polo a la tierra y el otro a la corriente y deberia prender a media luz si la tierra es buena, casi al maximo si la tierra es exelente y casi nada si la tierra es mala ok 
asi lo hago yo aca y nunca me equivoque, tengo curso de electricista hecho por eso te digo con certeza esto ok





blanko001 dijo:


> Hola djstigma, he recalculado algunas cosillas para el LM39*16*. Así quedaría entonces:
> 
> 1. Entre el pin 7 y 8 del LM3916 va una resistencia de 10K, El pin 8 va a tierra, entonces quita la resistencia que tienes ahí y pones un puente. Con ésta configuración aseguramos la máxima sensibilidad del LM3916 sin operacionales externos. VREF=1.25V entonces Escala completa a 1.25V.
> 
> ...



hola amigo, hice todos los cambios menos el condensador y paso exacto lo que dijiste 
deberias ser vidente . ahora me doy cuenta que el condensador tiene que ser 0,1uf porque sino causa que demore en volver la (aguja)  y si la musica es muy cargada tipo dance se queda colgado al final de la escala, pero cuando puse el 104 ceramico ya no se colgo ni demora en volver, el unico problema que el efecto no es tan bueno porque parece casi como que prenden de a 2 barras. asi que me queda comprar esos condensadores y quedaria listo 
de nuevo te doy las gracias amigo 

PD: tenias razon en que le falta señal en algunos casos, luego pasame ese esquema que me comentaste


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 23, 2014)

Por nada amigo y me alegra que te funcionara, Otro detalle que puedes intentar además para mejorar un poco el efecto es utilizar uno cerámico de 0.1uF (104) en vez del electrolítico de 2.2uF que tienes, notarás la diferencia en cuanto a "regresar" se refiere. Y cuándo conectes el electrolítico de 0.1uF se mejora el efecto de parecer que hay 2 barras encendidas.

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Feb 23, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Por nada amigo y me alegra que te funcionara, Otro detalle que puedes intentar además para mejorar un poco el efecto es utilizar uno cerámico de 0.1uF (104) en vez del electrolítico de 2.2uF que tienes, notarás la diferencia en cuanto a "regresar" se refiere. Y cuándo conectes el electrolítico de 0.1uF se mejora el efecto de parecer que hay 2 barras encendidas.
> 
> Saludos!



amigo justo ese tengo puesto ahora un ceramico 104


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 23, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> amigo justo ese tengo puesto ahora un ceramico 104



No sé si hablamos de los mismos capacitores, éstos (encerrados en rojo) los puedes reemplazar por los 104 para mejorar un poco el efecto:


Claro, utilizar los de 0.1uF electrolíticos a la salida si se debe hacer y ojalá los logres conseguir para mejorar un poco el funcionamiento del circuito.


----------



## djstigma (Feb 23, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> No sé si hablamos de los mismos capacitores, éstos (encerrados en rojo) los puedes reemplazar por los 104 para mejorar un poco el efecto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 106086
> 
> Claro, utilizar los de 0.1uF electrolíticos a la salida si se debe hacer y ojalá los logres conseguir para mejorar un poco el funcionamiento del circuito.



ha esos que marcas no los cambie son los originales del circuito. yo cambie los otros que van al pin 5, ahi puse los 104 y ahi es donde probe todo lo comentado sobre como afecta el regreso de los led. no pense que fueran los que me indicas, ya que no eran esos los de 0.1uf sino los otros que van al pin 5
y aveces la señal de audio queda corta pero eso es mas facil de arreglar


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 24, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ha esos que marcas no los cambie son los originales del circuito. yo cambie los otros que van al pin 5, ahi puse los 104 y ahi es donde probe todo lo comentado sobre como afecta el regreso de los led. no pense que fueran los que me indicas, ya que no eran esos los de 0.1uf sino los otros que van al pin 5
> y aveces la señal de audio queda corta pero eso es mas facil de arreglar



Sí, en efecto los que van al pin 5 deben ser de 0.1uF preferiblemente electrolíticos, pero los cerámicos (104) sirven para probar por ahora.
Los que yo marqué entre el círculo también vale la pena que los cambies por capacitores cerámicos de 0.1uF (104). Personalmente lo probé y me pareció que el circuito tenía mejor respuesta. Si quieres reemplaza uno de ellos y pruebas; así comparas los dos canales y te cuestionas si vale o no hacer el cambio. 
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Feb 24, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Sí, en efecto los que van al pin 5 deben ser de 0.1uF preferiblemente electrolíticos, pero los cerámicos (104) sirven para probar por ahora.
> Los que yo marqué entre el círculo también vale la pena que los cambies por capacitores cerámicos de 0.1uF (104). Personalmente lo probé y me pareció que el circuito tenía mejor respuesta. Si quieres reemplaza uno de ellos y pruebas; así comparas los dos canales y te cuestionas si vale o no hacer el cambio.
> Saludos!



ok amigo lo voy a probar


----------



## tinchoball (Mar 1, 2014)

disculpen la tardanza en responder, no tuve nada de tiempo en fijarme lo de la descarga a tierra de los enchufes,prometo mañana fijarme de dia asi veo con la luz natural.
Quiero comentar que construi un vumetro con el LM3916 que utilizo en el analizador, y le puse las resistencias de 5,6K y 100K pero la respuesta es que prende el primer led y con suerte dos mas, asi que pense que me iba a dar muy poca sensibilidad en el circuito y llegarian a prenderse uno o dos leds, que me recomiendan?


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 2, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> disculpen la tardanza en responder, no tuve nada de tiempo en fijarme lo de la descarga a tierra de los enchufes,prometo mañana fijarme de dia asi veo con la luz natural.
> Quiero comentar que construi un vumetro con el LM3916 que utilizo en el analizador, y le puse las resistencias de 5,6K y 100K pero la respuesta es que prende el primer led y con suerte dos mas, asi que pense que me iba a dar muy poca sensibilidad en el circuito y llegarian a prenderse uno o dos leds, que me recomiendan?



Hola amigo tinchoball, yo te recomiendo que utilices los mismos valores que utilizó djstigma, hicimos (hizo) tantos cambios que no sé que valores dejó al fin  . A ver si al rato djstigma nos saca de la duda. Pero te digo que la máxima sensibilidad la obtienes con una resistencia de 10K del pin7 al pin8. El pin 8 lo envías a tierra.
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Mar 4, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> disculpen la tardanza en responder, no tuve nada de tiempo en fijarme lo de la descarga a tierra de los enchufes,prometo mañana fijarme de dia asi veo con la luz natural.
> Quiero comentar que construi un vumetro con el LM3916 que utilizo en el analizador, y le puse las resistencias de 5,6K y 100K pero la respuesta es que prende el primer led y con suerte dos mas, asi que pense que me iba a dar muy poca sensibilidad en el circuito y llegarian a prenderse uno o dos leds, que me recomiendan?



hola tincho perdon por no responder antes, no recuerdo ahora que valores puse pero ya lo avia aclarado en otra respuesta que te di, pero hace como dice blanko y proba aver que pasa con la R de 10k y la 8 a negativo. te tiene que andar bien sino tenes algo mas que esta mal, algun periferico del lm3916 o el mismo lm que se rompio





blanko001 dijo:


> Hola amigo tinchoball, yo te recomiendo que utilices los mismos valores que utilizó djstigma, hicimos (hizo) tantos cambios que no sé que valores dejó al fin  . A ver si al rato djstigma nos saca de la duda. Pero te digo que la máxima sensibilidad la obtienes con una resistencia de 10K del pin7 al pin8. El pin 8 lo envías a tierra.
> Saludos!



blanko amigo  perdon por desaparecer es que estube con mucho trabajo  
ahora me meti en un proyecto para poder usar el analizador de espectro el los vumetros estilo analogico  estoy armando un amplificador estereo de 150w+150w y voy a poner todo ahi jajaja es muy grande ya que los vumetros ocupan 20cn cada uno, en total el gabinete me quedara de unos 75cn  pero vale la pena
tambien voy a compartir fotos de esto jeje
un abrazo amigo


----------



## tinchoball (Mar 4, 2014)

Djstigma: ya me desocupe un poco, asi que hoy a la noche pruebo el vumetro y doy resultados.
Paso a comentar que pude desarmar el tomacorrientes y EUREKA ! 
a pesar de la suciedad que tenia este tomacorrientes se puede ver la imagen un poco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 como pueden ver el cable azul, que supuestamente es masa esta conectado con el cable negro ( que esta dificil de ver por la suciedad pero esta ahi ) y como explicaban ustedes, hace que descargue todo en el chasis o en otro lugar como mi cuerpo. Por otro lado se puede ver el cable blanco, que supongo que es fase, bastara simplemente con comprar un tomacorrientes con descarga a tierra y poner:
Cable azul al centro, cable negro a neutro y blanco a fase ? 
Muchas gracias por seguir respondiendo en este tema


----------



## djstigma (Mar 4, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Djstigma: ya me desocupe un poco, asi que hoy a la noche pruebo el vumetro y doy resultados.
> Paso a comentar que pude desarmar el tomacorrientes y EUREKA !
> a pesar de la suciedad que tenia este tomacorrientes se puede ver la imagen un poco https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1920388_4149750837986_799159621_n.jpg como pueden ver el cable azul, que supuestamente es masa esta conectado con el cable negro ( que esta dificil de ver por la suciedad pero esta ahi ) y como explicaban ustedes, hace que descargue todo en el chasis o en otro lugar como mi cuerpo. Por otro lado se puede ver el cable blanco, que supongo que es fase, bastara simplemente con comprar un tomacorrientes con descarga a tierra y poner:
> Cable azul al centro, cable negro a neutro y blanco a fase ?
> Muchas gracias por seguir respondiendo en este tema



amigo antes de hacer nada espera, no estoy seguro de eso ya que el color de la tierra no es el estandar, mira en tu caja de fusibles o tablero principal cual cable corresponde a la tierra, es facil de identificar ya que todos los que vienen de los diferentes toma corrientes de tu casa deben unirse y los otros que son polos vivos van a llaves termicas o fusibles ok mira bien eso y si podes pone una foto del mismo que se vea bien asi te puedo guiar ok antes de tocar nada hay que estar seguro porque podes lastimar a alguien o matarlo  sin querer y no solo en tu casa ya que la tierra es para todo el edificio

PD; podes probar tambien con una lampara comun de una portatil por ejemplo aver cuales son los 2 polos vivos ya que solo ellos 2 van a prender la lampara en su totalidad y solo entre la tierra y un polo vivo prenderia un poco nada mas ok esta es una manera eficas de identificar los cables


----------



## tinchoball (Mar 4, 2014)

Djstigma, voy a probar pero es muy complicado y hay algo que no entiendo, yo en mi departamento tengo las llaves termicas, y en la planta baja del edificio estan los reguladores de energia, podria fijarme ahi aver cual es tierra, neutro y fase, ya que tendria que decirlo en el chasis del regulador.
No quiero conectar lamparas u otras cosas ya que como decis vos, podria lastimar o matar a alguien y salir en el diario como asesino electrico jajaja ya me estoy atrasando bastante con varios proyectos por no poder usar la fuente de alimentacion asi que quiero resolverlo lo antes posible.
Recien leyendo los comentarios anteriores blanko001 habia dicho que el cable blanco era neutro, el negro era fase y el verde descarga a tierra. y ahora la duda esta en porque un cable celeste  y ni quiero pensar en que el otro dia me dijo un familiar que algunos edificios no lo tenian a la descarga a tierra. tengamos fe en que mi departamento tiene descarga a tierra. 
El tomacorriente multiple de la computadora que alimenta el monitor, fuente de alimentacion, router y modem me dijo mi papa que no tiene descarga a tierra, pero yo sigo el camino del cable del tomacorriente y se empalma con otro cable que supuestamente va a los pisos de abajo, y porque habrían de poner una descarga a tierra solamente en una zapatilla y no en todos los tomacorrientes de la casa 

Blanko001 cuando hablas de esto 





blanko001 dijo:


> Pero te digo que la máxima sensibilidad la obtienes con una resistencia de 10K del pin7 al pin8. El pin 8 lo envías a tierra.
> Saludos!


te referis a que el circuito quede asi: 




Que se supone que se hace con Vref que esta entre el pin 6 y 7 ?


----------



## djstigma (Mar 4, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Djstigma, voy a probar pero es muy complicado y hay algo que no entiendo, yo en mi departamento tengo las llaves termicas, y en la planta baja del edificio estan los reguladores de energia, podria fijarme ahi aver cual es tierra, neutro y fase, ya que tendria que decirlo en el chasis del regulador.
> No quiero conectar lamparas u otras cosas ya que como decis vos, podria lastimar o matar a alguien y salir en el diario como asesino electrico jajaja ya me estoy atrasando bastante con varios proyectos por no poder usar la fuente de alimentacion asi que quiero resolverlo lo antes posible.
> Recien leyendo los comentarios anteriores blanko001 habia dicho que el cable blanco era neutro, el negro era fase y el verde descarga a tierra. y ahora la duda esta en porque un cable celeste  y ni quiero pensar en que el otro dia me dijo un familiar que algunos edificios no lo tenian a la descarga a tierra. tengamos fe en que mi departamento tiene descarga a tierra.
> El tomacorriente multiple de la computadora que alimenta el monitor, fuente de alimentacion, router y modem me dijo mi papa que no tiene descarga a tierra, pero yo sigo el camino del cable del tomacorriente y se empalma con otro cable que supuestamente va a los pisos de abajo, y porque habrían de poner una descarga a tierra solamente en una zapatilla y no en todos los tomacorrientes de la casa
> ...



amigo hace la prueba de la lampara eso no es peligroso para nadie exepto para vos si tocas los cables con los dedos  esto con los 3 cables en el aire se debe hacer en tu caso que tienes uno conectado al otro ok 
eso es para identificar los cables y dudo que tus cables sigan al piso de abajo las cosas no se hacen asi . en el panel de llaves termicas deveria estar la tierra no precisa ir a ningun lado mas ok sacale una foto quiero ver eso.

por otro lado el circuito debe quedar asi como lo muestras ok yo puse 100k pero 10k es lo mismo pasa que era lo que tenia a la mano jeje


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 4, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Djstigma, voy a probar pero es muy complicado y hay algo que no entiendo, yo en mi departamento tengo las llaves termicas, y en la planta baja del edificio estan los reguladores de energia, podria fijarme ahi aver cual es tierra, neutro y fase, ya que tendria que decirlo en el chasis del regulador.
> No quiero conectar lamparas u otras cosas ya que como decis vos, podria lastimar o matar a alguien y salir en el diario como asesino electrico jajaja ya me estoy atrasando bastante con varios proyectos por no poder usar la fuente de alimentacion asi que quiero resolverlo lo antes posible.
> Recien leyendo los comentarios anteriores blanko001 habia dicho que el cable blanco era neutro, el negro era fase y el verde descarga a tierra. y ahora la duda esta en porque un cable celeste  y ni quiero pensar en que el otro dia me dijo un familiar que algunos edificios no lo tenian a la descarga a tierra. tengamos fe en que mi departamento tiene descarga a tierra.
> El tomacorriente multiple de la computadora que alimenta el monitor, fuente de alimentacion, router y modem me dijo mi papa que no tiene descarga a tierra, pero yo sigo el camino del cable del tomacorriente y se empalma con otro cable que supuestamente va a los pisos de abajo, y porque habrían de poner una descarga a tierra solamente en una zapatilla y no en todos los tomacorrientes de la casa
> ...



En primer lugar lo de los colores de los cables fué una imagen que encontré en la web, pero en la práctica es una elección totalmente arbitraria de quién hizo la instalación. Ciertamente existen protocolos pero los violan al conectar cableados de cualquier color. Personalmente *NO* te pido que realices experimentos con el cableado que tienes ya que es *potencialmente mortal* cometer errores. También veo que propones conectar los cables de una manera, personalmente creo que el cable negro que está conectado al azul son el mismo ya sea fase o neutro. Para que compruebes si es fase o neutro utiliza el buscapolos. No veo que tengas tierra, un ejemplo de ella es el siguiente (observa el conductor desnudo):





Te aconsejo pedir la visita de un electricista calificado que no te llene la cabeza de cosas como: eso se soluciona puenteando neutro con tierra. No es así de simple. En éste caso lo primero es la seguridad. 

Ahora hablemos de la configuración del LM3916. En efecto ese es el circuito que te indico realizar; Vref entre otras cosas nos sirve para ajustar la corriente de salida que circulará por los LEDs.


----------



## tinchoball (Mar 7, 2014)

Muchas gracias por explicar, en la semana que viene va a venir el electricista a hacer la descarga a tierra. Sigue resultandome raro que solamente el tomacorrientes multiple de la pc este empalmado con un cable que esta clavado a la pared y va para los pisos de abajo y no hayan puesto eso en todas los tomacorrientes. Las fotos todavia no las tengo pero voy a sacarlas igual. 
Estoy probando el vumetro con LM3916, puse la resistencia de 10k para tener la maxima sensibilidad y solamente enciende el primer led con luminosidad minima y con un efecto audiorritmico como si fuere un led audiorritmico con TIP31C, cuando le saco la señal de audio encienden todos los leds por eso mas o menos descarto la posibilidad de que este quemado


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 7, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Muchas gracias por explicar, en la semana que viene va a venir el electricista a hacer la descarga a tierra. Sigue resultandome raro que solamente el tomacorrientes multiple de la pc este empalmado con un cable que esta clavado a la pared y va para  los pisos de abajo,



Sea como sea espero noticias de como te fue con la revisión del electricista. Es posible que si tengas tierra real pero alguien conectró mal, eliminó o unió neutro a tierra. Esperemos a ver que sucede.
El cable clavado a la pared que dices... ¿puede ser tierra? 
Bueno, espero no me dejes con la duda


----------



## djstigma (Mar 9, 2014)

hola gente como andan, bueno les vengo a mostrar donde voy a colocar el analizador de espectro  es un poco grande pero me gusta como va quedando, espero les guste
cuando lo termine pongo un video y especificaciones  un abrazo a todos

PD: ese lio es mi taller para fabricar jeje


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 9, 2014)

Que bien! Un montaje muy bueno con ese frontal. Tienes buenas habilidades para trabajos manuales. 
Falta el video para verlo en acción jejeje
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Mar 9, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Que bien! Un montaje muy bueno con ese frontal. Tienes buenas habilidades para trabajos manuales.
> Falta el video para verlo en acción jejeje
> Saludos!



jaja si amigo antes de ser electronico fui carpintero  poreso se me da bien estas cosas
pero la verdad odio la carpinteria jajaja


----------



## tinchoball (Mar 10, 2014)

Blanko001 el cable que esta clavado a la pared esta unido mediante empalmes al tomacorrientes multiple. Supongo que ese cable tiene 3 cables, masa, neutro y fase, pero la duda estaba en porque no lo conectaron en toda la casa y solamente al tomacorrientes multiple que utiliza la pc. Denme tiempo con la consulta del electricista que todavia no acordamos un dia, de mientras me lleno de bronca de no poder hacer el proyecto. Todavia no probe de fijarme si habia fase en el chasis al momento de invertir las clavijas como estan ahora. Talvez mañana pruebo.
Djstigma te felicito por el montaje te quedo perfecto y original
Gracias por ayudar


----------



## djstigma (Mar 10, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Blanko001 el cable que esta clavado a la pared esta unido mediante empalmes al tomacorrientes multiple. Supongo que ese cable tiene 3 cables, masa, neutro y fase, pero la duda estaba en porque no lo conectaron en toda la casa y solamente al tomacorrientes multiple que utiliza la pc. Denme tiempo con la consulta del electricista que todavia no acordamos un dia, de mientras me lleno de bronca de no poder hacer el proyecto. Todavia no probe de fijarme si habia fase en el chasis al momento de invertir las clavijas como estan ahora. Talvez mañana pruebo.
> Djstigma te felicito por el montaje te quedo perfecto y original
> Gracias por ayudar



amigo te paso un tip para que puedas seguir con tu analizador ok 
si tenes posibilidad de comprar o conseguir prestadas 2 baterias de 6v podes trabajar con ellas el analizador porque las pones en serie y sacas 12v y del puente sacas 6v y ya seria suficiente para que trabaje, y esto no da descargas jeje 
aca en mi pais salen 7 dolares cada una, capas te combiene comprarlas y te quedan para futuros trabajos, o prueba con una fuente de algun reproductor de dvd 
un abrazo


----------



## djstigma (Mar 11, 2014)

bueno gente les dejo una previa, aun no lo termino por falta de tiempo
el interior no esta terminado ni muy prolijo porque la verdad ya mo me da la pasiencia jajaja 
pero igual en todo caso lo que seve es el frente nomas, el interior es para mi 
espero les guste 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-BkIr8XYtU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 12, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> bueno gente les dejo una previa, aun no lo termino por falta de tiempo
> el interior no esta terminado ni muy prolijo porque la verdad ya mo me da la pasiencia jajaja
> pero igual en todo caso lo que seve es el frente nomas, el interior es para mi
> espero les guste
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-BkIr8XYtU&feature=youtu.be



Simplemente estupendo!  
Realizaste un muy buen trabajo  Estoy muy feliz de que así te resulten las cosas.

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Mar 12, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Simplemente estupendo!
> Realizaste un muy buen trabajo  Estoy muy feliz de que así te resulten las cosas.
> 
> Saludos!



gracias amigo, hice unas pruebas al analizador. usando el equalizador grafico deje el sonido flat y fui subiendo las frecuencias para ver la respuesta del analizado, y debo decir que marca perfecto es increible la exacta respuesta que tiene aqui el video de la prueba.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slTxLqwAoec&feature=youtu.be
esto es para los que quieran armarlo vean que anda perfecto y no duden hacerlo


----------



## tinchoball (Mar 12, 2014)

Te felicito Djstigma te quedo buenisimo, me dan mas ganas de terminarlo si queda asi !


----------



## djstigma (Mar 12, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Te felicito Djstigma te quedo buenisimo, me dan mas ganas de terminarlo si queda asi !



asi se habla  poreso comparti los videos amigo para que veas que si funciona y tiene muy buena respuesta 
vos metele que te va a quedar igual ok solo tenes que ser perseverante ok un abrazo


----------



## djstigma (Mar 15, 2014)

bueno gente esta terminado y sonando muy bien
gracias a los que me ayudaron a hacer las partes vistosas de este aparato jaja
la verdad estoy muy contento con el rendimiento y la estetica resultante
espero poder ayudar a otrs que quieran hacer algo asi 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qW6EeaEv9k&feature=youtu.be
un abrazo a todos


----------



## bydho (Mar 15, 2014)

capo, la verdad te quedo genial, te felicito, soy la primera que vio el videode youtube, jaja, soyez le premier esta muy pero muy bueno, ahora tengo que leerme todo el post para poder ver si en algun momento lo hago, saludos.

pd: seria mucho pedir el diargrama final que utilizaste,


----------



## djstigma (Mar 15, 2014)

bydho dijo:


> capo, la verdad te quedo genial, te felicito, soy la primera que vio el videode youtube, jaja, soyez le premier esta muy pero muy bueno, ahora tengo que leerme todo el post para poder ver si en algun momento lo hago, saludos.
> 
> pd: seria mucho pedir el diargrama final que utilizaste,



hola y gracias, te aclaro que en el post solo esta el diagrama del analizador de espectro el cual llevo varias correcciones al fina para quedar asi ok 
el amplificador no esta en este post ya que es diseño propio y estaria fuera del tema original ok solo lo comparti para que vean que si funciona el analizador ya que varios dudaban en hacerlo y otros tuvieron probleas al hacerlo 
pero con gusto te puedo ayudar en lo que quieras construir ok 
un abrazo


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 16, 2014)

OMG!!!
Como ha crecido el chico... si cuándo conocí el proyecto era muy chico aún jajajajaja. Soy casi el padrino  y te felicito Djstigma, sacaste adelante el proyecto de la mejor manera.
Son trabajos dignos de admirar.
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Mar 16, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> OMG!!!
> Como ha crecido el chico... si cuándo conocí el proyecto era muy chico aún jajajajaja. Soy casi el padrino  y te felicito Djstigma, sacaste adelante el proyecto de la mejor manera.
> Son trabajos dignos de admirar.
> Saludos!



amigoooo jaja como estas ? gracias por tus palabras 
y si tenes razon sos el padrino  sino fuera por vos todavia estaria peleando con el analizador jajaja  pero es bueno saber que hay personas dispuestas a ayudar en el mundo
por ahora no tengo mas nada para armar, almenos asta que vea algo que me guste jaja
pero podes contar conmigo para lo que sea amigo ok si quieres hacer trabajo manual con gusto te ayudare 
voy a seguir por aqui porque aun falta el analizador de tincho jeje ese esta muy complicado pero pienso que va a salir funcionando 
un abrazo amigo y cuidate


----------



## djstigma (Mar 26, 2014)

blancko amigo, te tengo una noticia. 
me pidieron un analizador de espectro de 3x3 metros 
yo pense fraccionarlo en paneles de 30x30cm 
y cada panel hacerlo con leds difusos y acrlico blanco
el problema es como mover cada panel jajaja 
pensaba usar el circuito que ya conocemos pero para mas potencia
asi que pienso que abri que agregar una placa de potencia al actual 
tu que piensas ? 

PD: espero que no te desmalles jajaja


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hola!!! Y que buena noticia!
aquí lo primerísimo es tener un panel de prueba para ver como se ve o cómo quedará y la potencia de los LEDs a utilizar. Ya teniendo un montaje que visualmente guste entonces procedemos a reformar la potencia.

Saludos!


----------



## tinchoball (Mar 27, 2014)

Luego de andar investigando por los departamentos de el edificio donde vivo, encontre a mi vecino que fue un electricista a la casa hacia unos dias y me dijo que la descarga a tierra podia llegar a ser una que estaba en la caja y me mostro que era un cable pelado como el que hablabamos nosotros, asi que decidi abrir la caja donde tengo las llaves con fusibles que hacen circular la corriente en toda la casa y le saque una foto







Me encontre con algo que me dio felicidad plena ! jajaja un cable pelado que señale con una flecha, y que si seguimos su camino el plastico es color celeste, y si recordamos la foto anterior de las clavijas






Hay un cable negro empalmado con un cable celeste, que por lo que creo puede llegar a ser la descarga a tierra!
Pero hay un problema  cuando mido con mi buscapolos digital, en la clavija que tendria que darme 0v supuestamente, me esta dando 220v y donde me tendria que dar 220v no mide nada 
Que podria hacer? 


Djstigma, yo pense hace un tiempo en hacer un analizador de espectro gigante! pero habia pensado en cambiar todo el circuito ya que las pistas de este circuito no resistirian tanta corriente.
Habia pensado en cambiar el circuito por completo, crear filtros o usar los de este circuito, y que se manejen por barras independientes con un LM3916 pero a la hora de los calculos de plata te termina saliendo un monton de plata.
Otro sistema que se me habia ocurrido es simplemente cambiar los transistores por TIP41C que son NPN y soportan hasta 3A, pero en ves de poner leds simples, habia optado por hacer tiras de leds (la distancia de las tiras de leds saldria por la medida que se quiera hacer el analizador de espectro) conectadas a la salida de este transistor.
Se podria ver el consumo de estas tiras de leds y cambiar el transistor por un TIP41B (2A) TIP41A (1A) para bajar un poco el costo del analizador.
El unico problema que le veo es conseguir una fuente que soporte este Amperaje y que las pistas sean grandes como una casa jajaja
Espero su respuesta...


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 27, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Luego de andar investigando por los departamentos de el edificio donde vivo, encontre a mi vecino que fue un electricista a la casa hacia unos dias y me dijo que la descarga a tierra podia llegar a ser una que estaba en la caja y me mostro que era un cable pelado como el que hablabamos nosotros, asi que decidi abrir la caja donde tengo las llaves con fusibles que hacen circular la corriente en toda la casa y le saque una foto
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....96x100/10013723_4220098476633_364855001_n.jpg
> 
> ...



Hola amigo, bueno, puedes invertir solo los cables de fase y neutro. A eso me refería con lo que la fase estaba invertida. 
Saludos


----------



## tinchoball (Mar 27, 2014)

No termino de entender blanko01 yo pensaba en comprar un tomacorriente con descarga a tierra y resolverlo poniendo el cable celeste en la descarga blanco en fase y negro neutro


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 27, 2014)

eeee... bueno sí, pero inviertiendo la fase, es decir, colocandola correctamente. Con el buscapolos te orientas. Quizás no me hice entender.


----------



## tinchoball (Mar 29, 2014)

creo que te referis a que mida con el buscapolos el cable que tiene 220v y el que no tiene voltaje para identificarlo bien. Sabiendo que el celeste es descarga a tierra


----------



## djstigma (Mar 29, 2014)

esta bien raro esto  porque estaria invertida la coneccion 
si pudiera estar ahi te lo soluciono enseguida amigo y me sacaria las dudas.
tendrias que llamar un electricista, porque invertir los cables tiene mucho riesgo.
porque si estan bien ?- porque nose cuando pasaban los cables uno quedo corto y le agregaron un poco de cable negro para llegar al largo ? por ejemplo, me explico. si llega a pasar que esta bien y se invierten puede electrocutar tu casa o la de otro amigo, no vale la pena que corras el riesgo en todo caso un electricista no puede ser tan caro solo para revisar esos cables
ojo no digo que este mal lo que dice blanko porque tambien lo pense, solo digo que hay mas posibles factores a tener en cuenta y el riesgo es alto. un abrazo amigo


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 29, 2014)

Creo que no me hago entender, me refiero que a alguien en el pasado pudo conectar fase y neutro en el tomacorrientes arbitrariamente, entonces si esta mal debe invertirse fase y neutro previamente comprobado con el buscapolos para disponerlos correctamente en el tomacorrientes.
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Mar 30, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Creo que no me hago entender, me refiero que a alguien en el pasado pudo conectar fase y neutro en el tomacorrientes arbitrariamente, entonces si esta mal debe invertirse fase y neutro previamente comprobado con el buscapolos para disponerlos correctamente en el tomacorrientes.
> Saludos!



si amigo yo te entiendo perfectamente, pero nuestro amigo no es tan practico en el tema como nosotros y si comete un pequeño error lo puede pagar muy caro el o alguien mas entiendes
no es que cuestione tu metodo que es perfectamente correcto, solo cuestiono el riesgo ante la falta de experiencia de tincho, pero solo por seguridad.
un abrazo

PD: ya calcule que el analizador gigante llevara 100 paneles de 30x30cm con 25 led difusos cada uno jeje en total 2500 leds


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 30, 2014)

Y si utilizas LEDs de 1W con un buen ángulo de apertura? Porque si utilizas LEDs "comunes" necesitarás que sean de 4.8 mm  (straw hat) que tienen mayor ángulo de apertura. Otra opción son los LED SMD por ejemplo tipo 5050 o tiras de LED. Porque 2500 LEDs son 5000 patas!!!
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Mar 30, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Y si utilizas LEDs de 1W con un buen ángulo de apertura? Porque si utilizas LEDs "comunes" necesitarás que sean de 4.8 mm  (straw hat) que tienen mayor ángulo de apertura. Otra opción son los LED SMD por ejemplo tipo 5050 o tiras de LED. Porque 2500 LEDs son 5000 patas!!!
> Saludos!



jaja si son muchas patitas a soldar
por ahora pedi precio por 3000 led en argentina aver si sirve el precio 
lo de las tiras led lo pense pero nose si la luz se distribuya de forma pareja 
y la verdad no tengo como probarlo antes, los led de 1w son bastante caros y tampoco 
tengo para probar el has de luz para ver cuantos precisaria, pero no es mala idea
y ante toda esta cantidad de led me asusta pensar que fuente voy a necesitar jaja


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 30, 2014)

Los LED "comunes" son los menos optimos para éste proyecto por el ángulo de apertura (beam angle), lo mejor es revisarlo en las hojas de datos de cada tipo de LED. Lo lógico es utilizar los de mayor ángulo. 
El modelo standard de LED de 1W tiene un ángulo de apertura de 120º (revisar datasheet). Otro ejemplo son los SMD 5050 con un ángulo también de 120º.
Por otro lado en un analizador de espectro multliplexado se mantendrán iluminados máximo 1 columna por vez, por ende una fuente de unos 5A sería mas que suficiente para LEDs de 1W.
Saludos.


----------



## djstigma (Mar 30, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Los LED "comunes" son los menos optimos para éste proyecto por el ángulo de apertura (beam angle), lo mejor es revisarlo en las hojas de datos de cada tipo de LED. Lo lógico es utilizar los de mayor ángulo.
> El modelo standard de LED de 1W tiene un ángulo de apertura de 120º (revisar datasheet). Otro ejemplo son los SMD 5050 con un ángulo también de 120º.
> Por otro lado en un analizador de espectro multliplexado se mantendrán iluminados máximo 1 columna por vez, por ende una fuente de unos 5A sería mas que suficiente para LEDs de 1W.
> Saludos.



ok voy a chekar eso entonces, te dejo la web que vende los led para que heches un vistaso ok http://www.casadelled.com.ar/ tinen una pestaña que dice led con un gran catalogo


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 31, 2014)

Que buen surtido.
El problema es que no debo persuadirle en que compres algún modelo específico. Ya sabes, el precio y la dificultad que puedas tener si adquieres un modelo en particular. A mí me surgieron algunas ídeas mientras observé el surtido. Por ahora sería bueno que fabriques un único pánel, y empieces a probar con los LEDs desde los más económicos primero. En cuánto al más económico y que sea de buen ángulo te digo que puedes probar con los que en la página se llaman "bombines"  yo los conozco como straw hat o en las tiendas los llaman 4.8mm:


Sería bueno que visitara una electrónica de tu localidad a ver si consigues en poca cantidad (unos 10) para ensayar en el panel, probar tanto la cantidad a utilizar como la distancia que debe existir entre la pantalla y el fondo donde se ubicarán los LED.

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Abr 6, 2014)

hola gente como andan 
blanko amigo vengo con un pequeño problema, es una falla en el analizador de espectro que aparecio hace 2 dias y no le veo una explicacion 
te dejo unas fotos para que aprecies el error, la falla en custion es que estando funcionando de rrepente se apagan todas las columnas y solo queda 1 funcionando 
estube sacando cuentas aver si podia deducir algo pero no nada, la falla es extraña porque si fuera una que no anda bueno se puede intuir algo, pero al ser a la inversa nose que podra ser  te lo dejo a tu criterio aver que pensas antes de desarmar todo 
gracias de ante mano amigo

PD: si lo apago y lo prendo vuelve a funcionar normal


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola, bueno el problema es algo extraño con toda razón pero podemos empezar a comprobar poco a poco donde es la falla.
En primer lugar necesito saber si queda encendida siempre la misma columna, es decir, cuando se produce el problema siempre queda funcionando la misma columna o sucede al azar?
saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2014)

Se tara el multiplexor


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola DOSME' que bien verlo por estos lados!
Bueno, yo quería descartar desde el oscilador, si el problema es aleatorio (no es la misma barra) entonces puede ser el oscilador o el CD4017 que hasta por un falso contacto puede dejar la oscilación en "pause". Pero si siempre es la misma barra entonces como comentaste creo también que el problema va por los multiplexores. Veremos si aleatorio o no.
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Abr 10, 2014)

que bueno verlos a los dos por aca  
bueno no estoy seguro del todo pero creo que si queda siempre en la misma, pero algo que note nuevo es que cuando va a dar la falla enpiesan a fallar varias columnas en orden aleatorio
me doy cuenta porque derrepente se apagan salteadas osea una si otra no 
hace eso unos 5 segundos y despues queda una sola andando, voy a tratar de filmar la falla y subo el video ok. muchas gracias amigos, es bueno saber que se cuenta con la ayuda de dos grandes


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 11, 2014)

Bueno... no soy tan grande, apenas 1.80m, yo creo que más grande es medir DOSMETROS 

Saliendo de un poco de humor me preocupa saber que siempre es la misma barra la que queda encendida. Djstigma podrías poner a prueba al analizador y cuentas cuál es la barra que queda funcionando, luego repites unas 2 veces mas a ver si en efecto es la misma. Pregunto por casualidad: ¿la falla se presenta cuándo tienes la música a alto volumen?
Si la respuesta es afirmativa el problema sería un falso contacto o soldadura. Recuerdo una TV en la cuál se apagaba un color y parpadeaba, sucedía al subir volumen y era una pata de un transistor del cinescópio que necesitaba resoldar. El sonido hacía vibrar la TV y pasaba lo que pasaba.

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Abr 11, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Bueno... no soy tan grande, apenas 1.80m, yo creo que más grande es medir DOSMETROS
> 
> Saliendo de un poco de humor me preocupa saber que siempre es la misma barra la que queda encendida. Djstigma podrías poner a prueba al analizador y cuentas cuál es la barra que queda funcionando, luego repites unas 2 veces mas a ver si en efecto es la misma. Pregunto por casualidad: ¿la falla se presenta cuándo tienes la música a alto volumen?
> Si la respuesta es afirmativa el problema sería un falso contacto o soldadura. Recuerdo una TV en la cuál se apagaba un color y parpadeaba, sucedía al subir volumen y era una pata de un transistor del cinescópio que necesitaba resoldar. El sonido hacía vibrar la TV y pasaba lo que pasaba.
> ...



hola como estas, he voy a tratar de corroborar eso de la columna si, pasa que estoy con mucho trabajo y ta es complicado jeje.
en cuanto al volumen no es eso si lo dejo bajo o alto da igual. ami me da la pauta que es por temperatura. si lo prendo ahora por ejemplo que esta apagado desde ayer el tarda 15 o 20 minutos en fallar ok pero si lo apago y lo prendo la falla se va pero vuelve en menos de 5 minutos. poreso pienso que es temperatura pero no estoy seguro.
gracias amigo


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 11, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> hola como estas, he voy a tratar de corroborar eso de la columna si, pasa que estoy con mucho trabajo y ta es complicado jeje.
> en cuanto al volumen no es eso si lo dejo bajo o alto da igual. ami me da la pauta que es por temperatura. si lo prendo ahora por ejemplo que esta apagado desde ayer el tarda 15 o 20 minutos en fallar ok pero si lo apago y lo prendo la falla se va pero vuelve en menos de 5 minutos. poreso pienso que es temperatura pero no estoy seguro.
> gracias amigo



No recuerdo bien pero utilizaste zócalos DIP? No sé si te lo dije muchos comentarios atrás pero creo que te sugerí utilizar bases para integrados. Ojalá sea así.


----------



## djstigma (Abr 11, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> No recuerdo bien pero utilizaste zócalos DIP? No sé si te lo dije muchos comentarios atrás pero creo que te sugerí utilizar bases para integrados. Ojalá sea así.



paaaa si amigo me sujeriste pero ya lo tenia armado sin ellas  igual las puedo agregar
he aqui la vendita falla la pude capturar en video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q0nhdmXDdo&feature=youtu.be
al parecer si es siempre la misma columna la que al final queda sola prendida


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 11, 2014)

Creo que el problema es el 4017 como lo sospechamos desde un principio (para ser más exacto el llamado demultiplexor). Primero limpia bien la placa, y revisa que entre los pines del IC por el lado de la soldadura no existan residuos de soldadura o algo de flux carbonizado. Limpia con un cepillo de dientes. 
Cuando realizaste el PCB lo cubriste con resina o algo para evitar la oxidación de las pistas? Revisa que no estén oxidadas, de lo contrario a repararlas. Por último sería reemplazar dicho IC.
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Abr 11, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Creo que el problema es el 4017 como lo sospechamos desde un principio (para ser más exacto el llamado demultiplexor). Primero limpia bien la placa, y revisa que entre los pines del IC por el lado de la soldadura no existan residuos de soldadura o algo de flux carbonizado. Limpia con un cepillo de dientes.
> Cuando realizaste el PCB lo cubriste con resina o algo para evitar la oxidación de las pistas? Revisa que no estén oxidadas, de lo contrario a repararlas. Por último sería reemplazar dicho IC.
> Saludos!



ok impecable como siempre amigo 
le di barniz a las placas, y estaban bien limpias eso seguro porque cuando arme limpie con alhcol y un cepillo todo. bueno comprare el IC aver que pasa jaja
es raro despues tanto tiempo armado funcionando bien 
no recuerdo ahora si ese es uno de los ic alimentados con 12v, pensando que el voltaje fuera la causa pero por lo que recuerdo todos toleraban bien los 12v nose es extraño
pero igual lo voy a cambiar, solo me toca esperar unos dias porque las tiendas casi seguro no abren en toda la semana por el feriado largo este que hay
bueno gracias amigo. ni bien lo cambie comento que paso


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 11, 2014)

djstigma dijo:


> ok impecable como siempre amigo
> le di barniz a las placas, y estaban bien limpias eso seguro porque cuando arme limpie con alhcol y un cepillo todo. bueno comprare el IC aver que pasa jaja
> es raro despues tanto tiempo armado funcionando bien
> no recuerdo ahora si ese es uno de los ic alimentados con 12v, pensando que el voltaje fuera la causa pero por lo que recuerdo todos toleraban bien los 12v nose es extraño
> ...



Aveces sucede con fuentes SMPS que no estan bien reguladas, es mejor utilizar los benditos lineales 78XX y 79XX. 
Saludos!


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 24, 2014)

Hola ! paso a comentarles que pude volver al tema del analizador de espectro.
Donde lo deje, fue en cambiarle las resistencias que estan en la salida de los transistores del LM3916.
Lo probe conectando 12v en la placa controladora de leds y 5v en la placa controladora de filtros pero no tuvo respuesta alguna. 
Comento que use uno de los TL074 para crear un filtro de los que indicaba el analizador de espectro y conectarlo directamente a la salida de un vumetro y no dio respuesta alguna, sospecho que pueden estar quemados, pero de que? si no funcionaron en ningun momento.
Lo unico que se me ocurre para descartar errores es rehacer las placas con los mismos componentes que tengo en esta placa. 
Si puedo hacer funcionar estas placas seria mucho mejor ya que de lo contrario tendria que empezar todo nuevamente. Muchas gracias


----------



## djstigma (Jul 30, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Hola ! paso a comentarles que pude volver al tema del analizador de espectro.
> Donde lo deje, fue en cambiarle las resistencias que estan en la salida de los transistores del LM3916.
> Lo probe conectando 12v en la placa controladora de leds y 5v en la placa controladora de filtros pero no tuvo respuesta alguna.
> Comento que use uno de los TL074 para crear un filtro de los que indicaba el analizador de espectro y conectarlo directamente a la salida de un vumetro y no dio respuesta alguna, sospecho que pueden estar quemados, pero de que? si no funcionaron en ningun momento.
> ...



amigo consejo, hace nuevas placas y cambia los 4017 si no funcionaron
porque ? tu placa y procedimiento pasaron por muchos incobenientes (en una buena )
lo mejor es que vuelvas a empezar, y creeme que vale la pena el esfuerzo. da gusto ver funcionar este anallizador, mas aun si tu lo hiciste 
amigo con calma ok ya esperaste mucho tiempo, un poco mas no hace daño y te aseguras de hacer todo bien de primera, gracias a mis errores  y a la ayuda de blanko tu analizador saldra a la primera 
solo no conectes nada antes de que veamos nosotros como quedo 
un abrazo amigo, espero ver tu trabajo animo


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 31, 2014)

Gracias por el consejo, voy a ver si puedo hacerlas de nuevo. 
Habia leido en uno de los comentarios que hiciste, que el potenciometro que se ubica en la placa de los filtros de 470K Logaritmico que hace de realimentacion del TL074, me habias recomendado sacarlo y puentearlo ya que a vos te habia funcionado asi. 
Pero, puenteandolo no estarias ''eliminando'' ese amplificador? 













Otra pregunta: 
Para conectar mas leds en la matriz tuviste que cambiar los transistores de salida del LM3916 o simplemente conectaste dos leds sin problemas? de esa forma, cuantos leds soportarian los transistores?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola a todos , ? que tal lo analizador de espectro de audio pero con display peak-hold agregado ?
!Seguramente la apresentación es mui prolija!
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## djstigma (Ago 18, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo, voy a ver si puedo hacerlas de nuevo.
> Habia leido en uno de los comentarios que hiciste, que el potenciometro que se ubica en la placa de los filtros de 470K Logaritmico que hace de realimentacion del TL074, me habias recomendado sacarlo y puentearlo ya que a vos te habia funcionado asi.
> Pero, puenteandolo no estarias ''eliminando'' ese amplificador?
> 
> ...



hola amigo, mira yo a lo primero probe todo sin pote y al final resolvi poner un pote de 100k pero ojo esto me funciono ami con mi señal de audio, en tu caso no pongas nada y anda probando la sensivilidad que tiene
ahora los led, lo que hice fue poner en series de a 2 led nada mas, ahora lo que aguanta el transistor es otra cosa, nose yo en lo personal conecte de a 10 led por transistor sin problemas, en otro proyecto claro. pero supongo que aguantaria bien 10 leds


----------



## tinchoball (Oct 26, 2014)

Hola blanko001 y djstigma. Luego de tanto tiempo, dado porque surgieron varias cosas de mas importancia que el analizador de espectro, vuelvo al trabajo. 
En estos momentos estoy haciendo de nuevo las placas para que puedan funcionar de una vez. Como pediste djstigma, voy a ir subiendo el progreso con el circuito, Abrazo.


​


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hola, muy buen trabajo con esos PCB. Te recomiendo utilizar soldadura de buena marca, no es necesario que sea "la mejor" porque en eso hay tela por cortar... pero si hay soldadura muy mala (china) que primero es dificil de fundir, la soldadura no es brillante y se cristaliza facilmente... para unas buenas placas, una buena soldadura... 
Veo que les diste una mano con un protector ya sea resina de colofonia o algo similar para evitar que se oxiden las pistas, esto es muy bueno, pero al perforar ten cuidado porque con el sudor de nuestras manos dañamos todo, cuando yo saco del ácido las placas, las lavo y de una vez aplico resina. Al perforar utilizo guantes de latex para manipular la placa sin tocarla directamente.
Por otro lado no sé si encontré un error en una pista, la misma creo que está discontinua, te dejo la foto de donde creo faltó cobre. Ud. mirará si es correcta mi apreciación. De todos modos es conveniente revisar muy muy muy muy bien cada pista... Saludos!


----------



## tinchoball (Oct 27, 2014)

Muchas gracias por los tips los voy a tener en cuenta. Hay pistas que tienen cortes muy chicos pero los tengo marcados para ponerle estaño. Por suerte pudo quedar mucho mejor que la primer placa, espero que al soldar quede bien. Muchas gracias y voy dando noticias


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 1, 2014)

Disculpen las molestias pero estoy soldando los componentes y llegue a la parte del LM3916 y sus resistencias limitadoras. busque bastante en el foro pero no me termino de quedar claro que valor pusieron para las R que le dan la sensibilidad al circuito. En el circuito original propone 5K y 8.2K pero me acuerdo que habian echo un cambio en el valor, dijieron algo de que en vez de 5K era 1,2K pero prefiero preguntar antes de soldarlas. Muchas gracias


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 2, 2014)

Bueno termine de soldar todos los componentes menos las resistencias del LM3916 ya que voy a esperar a que me digan los valores que pusieron. Adjunto fotos para que vean el progreso.


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 2, 2014)

Hola tinchoball, quedaron muy bonitas tus placas, pero mira que si le estañas del todo las pistas te quedan mejor y mas duraderas, eso también te da la certeza que no vas a tener pistas probablemente abiertas.


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 3, 2014)

Muchas gracias por el consejo, lo voy a tener en cuenta si veo que no hay alguna pista haciendo mal contacto. No creo estañar todas ya que son muchas y muy delgadas, se levantan con bastante calor aplicado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el consejo, lo voy a tener en cuenta si veo que no hay alguna pista haciendo mal contacto. No creo estañar todas ya que son muchas y muy delgadas, se levantan con bastante calor aplicado


 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/comprar-liquid-tin-espana-17339/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/estanado-placas-pcb-galvanizado-8641/index2.html


----------



## djstigma (Nov 3, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Hola blanko001 y djstigma. Luego de tanto tiempo, dado porque surgieron varias cosas de mas importancia que el analizador de espectro, vuelvo al trabajo.
> En estos momentos estoy haciendo de nuevo las placas para que puedan funcionar de una vez. Como pediste djstigma, voy a ir subiendo el progreso con el circuito, Abrazo.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 119640​



ahora si da gusto  impecables tus placas
amigo ten en cuenta que yo use 200 leds por lo tanto no estoy seguro si los valores son iguales a los mios, en todo caso como lo armaste tal cual el original deverias poner los calores que uso el autor originalmente que tambien lo armo con 100 leds y de ahi ves como responde
ademas yo use 12v para la placa que mueve los led porque eran 200, pero creo que se aplica en los 100 cambiando las resistencias de los led y alimentando con 5v la otra placa, estoy medio olvido pero puedo desarmar mi amplificador y revisar si quieres. y recuerdo aver colocado unas resistencias a masa desde las patitas del lm para evitar que se iluminaran algunas filas


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 4, 2014)

Hola djstigma gracias por responder.
El circuito lo probe ayer Y FUNCIONO !!!! me falta ajustar algunas cosas, voy a hacer una etapa de potencia con TIP31C y TIP41C y calcular el circuito para saturar a los transistores BC327 con los que estan en la salida del LM3916 y los BC337 y que enciendan los leds. Esto lo voy a hacer porque compre 4 leds por punto, con un total de 400 leds para armar una matriz bastante grande. Voy dando noticias de como va funcionando todo


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 4, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Hola djstigma gracias por responder.
> El circuito lo probe ayer Y FUNCIONO !!!! me falta ajustar algunas cosas, voy a hacer una etapa de potencia con TIP31C y TIP41C y calcular el circuito para saturar a los transistores BC327 con los que estan en la salida del LM3916 y los BC337 y que enciendan los leds. Esto lo voy a hacer porque compre 4 leds por punto, con un total de 400 leds para armar una matriz bastante grande. Voy dando noticias de como va funcionando todo



Hola! Que buena noticia!!! Ultimamente me he ausentado un poco del foro, aveces ojeo los temas y participo con menor empeño. Lo cierto es que me agrada saber que te resultó el proyecto... Ya no tengo ni tiempo para mis proyectos jeje, tengo unos LEDs que compré hace como un año y no he hecho nada a cerca de mi analizador


----------



## djstigma (Nov 7, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Hola djstigma gracias por responder.
> El circuito lo probe ayer Y FUNCIONO !!!! me falta ajustar algunas cosas, voy a hacer una etapa de potencia con TIP31C y TIP41C y calcular el circuito para saturar a los transistores BC327 con los que estan en la salida del LM3916 y los BC337 y que enciendan los leds. Esto lo voy a hacer porque compre 4 leds por punto, con un total de 400 leds para armar una matriz bastante grande. Voy dando noticias de como va funcionando todo



OK amigo me alegra saber que al fin lograste que funcione 

PD: ahora recuerdo aver usado una pre para moverlo ya que la señal no era suficiente 



blanko001 dijo:


> Hola! Que buena noticia!!! Ultimamente me he ausentado un poco del foro, aveces ojeo los temas y participo con menor empeño. Lo cierto es que me agrada saber que te resultó el proyecto... Ya no tengo ni tiempo para mis proyectos jeje, tengo unos LEDs que compré hace como un año y no he hecho nada a cerca de mi analizador



hey amigo es verdad has estado un poco perdido 
bueno espero sea para bien jaja


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 13, 2014)

Hola, como estan ? Vengo a comentarles que estuve haciendo unos ajustes al analizador de espectro pero llegue al resultado deseado ahora voy a comprar 400 leds para hacer una matriz bastante grande. Pero por ese motivo vengo a hablarles, necesitaria calcular los transistores para ponerle en las salidas para que soporte la matriz sin problema. 
Tenia pensado poner por cada punto de la matriz 3 leds en serie y 1 led en paralelo para que tenga 3v de caida en cada led y la suma de 12v. Quisiera usar transistores que soporte a estos leds sin problema pero no pensaba en poner algo de mucha mas potencia ya que seria gasto de plata innesesario. 
Pense en hacer otra placa que se engargue de esta potencia y que le lleguen 12v y negativo de la fuente para suministrarle energia paralelo a lo que es el circuito. Que transistores me recomiendan usar ? Que resistencias limitadoras podria poner ? Muchas gracias y voy  a subir videos apenas tenga los leds


----------



## djstigma (Nov 18, 2014)

tincho como andas locooooo, he me parece que con los mismos transistores andaria bien
hacelo y ponelo a funcionar t te fijas si calientan, es la mas facil pero no creo que tengas problemas.

las series tendrias que hacerlas de a 2 led o los 4 led por punto porque 3 en serie y 1 en paralelo no me parece que ande bien, pero podes hacer de a 4 con una resistencia de 47 ohms son menos resistencias y deveria andar bien. podes probar simulando los led en algun programa
como el LiveWire y te sacas las dudas de las resistencias y series midiendo el voltaje que le
llega a cada led con el multimetro virtual, es bastante exacta la simulacion segun mi experiencia propia. por otro lado yo pondria los led de a 4 y formando un cuadrado con ellos asi cuando
prendan hacen un led grande, nose es una idea amigo experimentalo en el programa ese y listo
un abrazo y espero noticias


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 21, 2014)

Hola amigos, avance muchísimo en el analizador, hoy me llegaron los leds así que dentro de poco muestro resultados. 
Busque bien en cada comentario del tema y encontré que el valor de la sensibilidad del LM3916 había quedado en R1: 100k R2: 6.2K
de la misma forma no logro tener sensibilidad máxima con la ganancia del potenciometro ajustada en la máxima señal :S. En la banda que tiene el rango medio de frecuencia llega a su máxima sensibilidad pero las demás no llegan a esa sensibilidad, Que se les ocurre?
otra de las cosas que paso fue que desde que cambie las resistencias del LM3916 tengo un parpadeo al parar la música o en el momento que la música tiene una pausa corta estos leds siguen encendiéndose, cosa que no pasaba cuando tenia las resistencias anteriores de R1: 5,6K R2: 8,2K.
Tuve que cambiar las resistencias de los transistores de salida del LM3916 por 100ohms ya que la luminosidad era muy tenue y al poner 4 leds en paralelo era mucho mas tenue, respondio perfectamente a este cambio. Podran ayudarme a resolver este problema? muchas gracias y espero su respuesta


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hola tincho, si funcionaba bien antes de cambiar las resistencias... déjalas jeje. Lo que yo si recomiendo es el diagrama que se muestra en la hoja de datos del LM3916. No re cuerdo si djstigma lo está utilizando pero creo que se logró una mejor visualización en su analizador. Va a la entrada de señal.
Saludos!

PD: El circuito fué utilizado anteriormente por djstigma y los resultados fueron buenos, utilizamos las siguientes variaciones y valores... _ver aquí_


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 23, 2014)

Blanko001 pero eso es un peak hold o no ? Si es asi por ahora no me querria meter en eso. Le estoy dando audio desde la salida de un amplificador de 1W y cuando tengo la ganancia al maximo y el volumen al maximo sigue sin lograr llegar a los limites, mueve solamente 3 o 4 barras como mucho. Hay dos leds pertenecientes a la frecuencia de 50hz y 120hz que quedan constantemente encendidos y varia su luminosidad con la frecuencia de audio. 
Tendre en corto algun transistor si tengo esta falla ?
Otra de las observaciones es que con resistencias de 100ohms 1/4w calientan muchisimo las resistencias


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 23, 2014)

Pude resolver el problema de los leds, los habia puesto al revez sin darme cuenta  pero me sorprendio totalmente de que estaban encendidos constantemente y con el ritmo de la musica y con mucha luminosidad, estaban trabajando con el voltaje inverso ? Si es asi estoy muy sorprendido.
Tambien puse las resistencias del LM3916 que tenia al principio y resolvi el tema del parpadeo de los leds al no tener señal de audio
Me quedaria resolver el tema de la sensibilidad ya que no llegan a las lineas maximas cuando la amplitud de señal es altisima se necesita muchisima señal para llegar a la tercer o cuarta linea. 
El otro problema son las resistencias de 100ohms que calientan muchisimo, tendre que cambiarlas por 1/2W o 1W ?


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hola tincho... creo que llegué tarde pero bueno... lograste solucionar el problema. Por otro lado puedes intentar lo que le dije a djstigma en su momento para hacer el LM3916 "mas sensible". Esto se logra con una resistencia de 10K entre los pines 7 y 8, y el pin 8 a su vez directamente a tierra, es decir, sin resistencia, utiliza un puente en lugar de ella; de esta manera logramos que la escala completa en el LM3916 sea de unos 1.25V. Intentalo y me comentas.
Saludos!


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 24, 2014)

Intente poner la resistencia y el puente como me recomendabas y sigue sin llegar a las lineas maximas de sensibilidad. Aparte cuando le doy pausa a la cancion me da un efecto estroboscopico en la primera y segunda linea de leds. La unica forma de que no haga esto es poniendole las resistencias que tenia originalmente pero de esta forma no tengo buena sensibilidad. 
Lo raro es que le estoy dando señal desde la salida de un amplificador de 1w y estando al maximo sigue sin llegar al maximo. Gracias de todas formas.
Me parece que voy a tener que implementar transistores ya que las resistencias que estan en las salidas de los transistores calientan por lq intensidad que demandan 10 leds y al tener conectado 40 leds en cada punto se quemarian


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 25, 2014)

Estaba mirando videos del analizador de espectro original y vi que al poner musica o frecuencias, el analizador de espectro no llega a las dos lineas maximas, siempre se mantiene entre las primeras 8 como maximo pero se que se puede cambiar esta sensibilidad. El problema esta en los efectos que me genera el cambiar las resistencias de sensibilidad. Pude resolver el problema de las resistencias de salida y los transistores. Medi la corriente que pasaba por las resistencias de 100ohms y era 60mA ya que controlan un solo led pero al conmutar las columnas se entiende como que hay una sola encendida. 
El transistor soporta esta corriente sin problemas. Lo que voy a tener que hacer es poner resistencias de 1W y con valores indicados para cada color de led e intensidad pero siempre hablando de resistencias de potencia.
Apenas termine de soldar los leds muestro los resultados !!!! Gracias muchachos por la ayuda. Veremos si se les ocurre algo para la sensibilidad


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola tincho... me parece extraño que no logre iluminar hasta el rango máximo. 60mA es mucho para los LEDs, debería ser como máximo unos 20mA. Es posible que los LEDs ya estén trabajando malogrados por ello necesitan tanta corriente para "medio-encender". Por el momento... se me ocurre que probemos paso a paso el circuito, estuve releyendo parte del post... y casi desde el principio y aparecen problemas similares al que comentas, que en su debido tiempo fuimos solucionando con djstigma. Yo supongo que lo leas de nuevo con calma, anotes aparte cuando obtuvimos logros... y los errores cometidos jejeje. Para que analices que variaciones y/o pruebas puedes hacerle a tu circuito. Es que recuerdo que probamos miles de cosas antes jejeje.
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Apenas termine de soldar los leds muestro los resultados !!!! Gracias muchachos por la ayuda. Veremos si se les ocurre algo para la sensibilidad


Podés indicar cual es el esquema definitivo que estás usando?
Hay algunos motivos que "podrían" impedir que enciendan los dos ultimos LEDs y que no necesariamente tienen que ver con la sensibilidad del LM391X, pero me resultan muy raros algunos comentarios que leo sobre los parámetros de operación del circuito, así que me gustaría poder analizarlo. Si ya lo has subido, por favor indicame el post en el que está (en los tuyos que ví no encontré nada excepto el de *este* post de blanko001 que no se si corresponde y que además tiene un par de errores serios).


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Podés indicar cual es el esquema definitivo que estás usando?
> Hay algunos motivos que "podrían" impedir que enciendan los dos ultimos LEDs y que no necesariamente tienen que ver con la sensibilidad del LM391X, pero me resultan muy raros algunos comentarios que leo sobre los parámetros de operación del circuito, así que me gustaría poder analizarlo. Si ya lo has subido, por favor indicame el post en el que está (en los tuyos que ví no encontré nada excepto el de *este* post de blanko001 que no se si corresponde y que además tiene un par de errores serios).



Hola, Dr. Zoidberg, el circuito adjunto no es mi autoría, el analizador de espectro es el mostrado desde el primer post. mejor dicho la fuente original es esta
La verdad este circuito nos ha dado algunos dolores de cabeza jejejeje y poco a poco logramos sacar uno adelante...
Faltaría que djstigma nos saque de dudas respecto a todos los componentes que utilizó o dejamos al fin jeje. Recuerdo que hasta nos tocó alimentar parte del circuito con 5V y la otra con 12V... o todo con 12... no recuerdo
saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, Dr. Zoidberg, el circuito adjunto no es mi autoría, el analizador de espectro es el mostrado desde el primer post. mejor dicho la fuente original es esta


Todo bien blanko001... sabía que no era tu diseño pero no podía abrir ninguna de las otras páginas. De todas formas, el primer problema que veo es que están usando mal el LM391X por que están suponiendo que las salidas del LM son "de tensión" cuando en realidad son fuentes de corriente constante (calculadas a mas o menos 2mA en este diseño), y con eso no hay garantía de que funcione bien el circuito por que los transistores  PNP no están polarizados al corte cuando la salida está inactiva. 
Lo primero que YO haría sería volar todos los transistores BC327 y todas las resistencias de 100Ω que están en serie con los LEDs (es facil, por que luego de quitar todo eso se puentea la base del transistor con el terminal de la R de 100Ω que va al conector de salida) y luego dividiría por 5 el valor de R13 y R14 para asegurar que circulen un poco mas de 10mA por los LEDs: *los LM391X NO NECESITAN transistores para manejar los LEDs!!!!!*

La tensión de entrada debe llegar (teóricamente) a los 3.3V para encender todos los LEDs de cada escala, así que lo segundo que haría es desconectar los filtros y conectar (de a una) cada entrada (lo que vendría de cada filtro) a una tensión contínua de 3.3V para ver si encienden todas y cada unas de las escalas. Si esto es así, entonces el problema está en los filtros... que de hecho tienen algunos problemas medios evidentes, pero primero hay que verificar que funcione el otro bloque.

Por ultimo, alimenten todo con 12V (revisando si el LMC7660 se aguanta esa tensión, pero creo que solo llega a 10V, así que tal vez habría que probar con 9V en vez de 12V)


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 26, 2014)

No sé si alguna vez lo comenté también... pero no tengo idea porque tanto transistor jeje Además la corriente de salida del LM se puede ajustar si se quiere.
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Nov 28, 2014)

amigo como estas, mira yo no puse pote para regular el analizador ya que si ponia el pote 
no marcaba nada, y tampoco le agregue el circuito que blanko comenta, ese fue para otro proyecto que el comento, lo unico que hice fue conectarle una pre de 2w sin pote y ahi funciono 
luego de eso y probar todo le puse un pote de 100k con unas resistencias de 100k en serie al pote porque no tenia pote de 500k pero lo mejor seria un pote de 1M porque la minima resistencia que tengas ya no anda.
otro detalle es que ami me paso que al darle mas sensibilidad me quedaban medias prendidas las 2 primeras ileras, pero lo solucione poniendo resistentecias de entre 4,7k y 10k entre el pin 1 y 2 del LM y tierra, de esta manera la ilera 2 quedaba apagada y la 1 apenitas prendida y fue lo mas que pude lograr despues de probar de todo. 
espero averte ayudado


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 28, 2014)

Hola Dr. Zoidberg, gracias por unirte al tema, gracias blanko001 y djstigma por responder.
Disculpen las demoras en responder pero estuve ocupado estudiando.
Dr. Zoidberg, veo que ya te pasaron el circuito. Viendo el comentaro que decias de los transistores del LM3916, mi opinion es que si son necesarios ya que (en mi caso) manejar 40mA por salida (uso dos leds en serie, en paralelo a dos en serie) y que entregue 6v lo veo un poco exigente para el integrado y para evitar que disipe calor por lo exigido preferiria usar transistores.
Las resistencias tambien deberia usarlas si o si ya que limitan el voltaje y la intensidad dependiendo del color que tengo.
Los filtros los probe con un osciloscopio y funcionaron perfectamente por eso los descarte de las opciones. La parte positiva del circuito, que serian los CD4066, tambien estan probados y funcionando perfectamente, por eso me enfoque en la parte del LM3916.
Hice el circuito en Livewire del LM3916 para probar la sensibilidad que tenia y al poner 10k y puentear a tierra como habiamos dicho, no tenia nada de sensibilidad y el brillo era minimo y probando con diferentes valores de resistencias la mejor opcion fue poner entre 7-8 una resistencia de 1k y entre 8 y tierra 100k. pero cuando lo probe en el analizador no tuve absolutamente nada de movimiento en el analizador. 
djstigma, si saco el potenciometro de 500k no estaria dejando la sensibilidad igual que si lo tengo el potenciometro con la maxima sensibilidad? 
Habria que ver que tanta potencia de entrada soportan los TL074 porque 2w me parece mucho. Yo pensaba sacar la señal desde la salida de unos baffles de 25w, obviamente con la sensibilidad al minimo. Pero si llegamos a la conclusion de hacer un amplificador tomo la señal desde la salida de la PC. 
Lo que me pasa a mi es que dependiendo del valor que ponga entre pines 7-8-tierra del LM3916 me da, o no, un efecto en los leds cuando esta apagado el analizador de espectro. 
Espero sus respuestas, muchas gracias.


----------



## djstigma (Nov 29, 2014)

tincho amigo proba sin pote y una pre, asi anda perfecto. con la señal del pc ni se mueve
y alimenta la placa del lm con 12v y la otra donde esta la bobinita con 5v, no soy mas
 especifico porque no recuerdo los ic sepan disculpar. 
mañana lo voy a desarmar y te paso fotos y valores ok
pero me parece que tu mayor problema es que el pote te lo frena y puede ser el voltaje
del lm que con 5v ami no me anduvo, es mas da esa falla que describis de no prender toda 
la matriz
en cuanto a los transistores en tu caso me parece correcto que los lleve


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Hola Dr. Zoidberg, gracias por unirte al tema, gracias blanko001 y djstigma por responder.






tinchoball dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg, veo que ya te pasaron el circuito. Viendo el comentaro que decias de los transistores del LM3916, mi opinion es que si son necesarios ya que (en mi caso) manejar 40mA por salida (uso dos leds en serie, en paralelo a dos en serie) y que entregue 6v lo veo un poco exigente para el integrado y para evitar que disipe calor por lo exigido preferiria usar transistores.


Tenemos que entendernos:
*Las salidas de los LM391X son salidas de fuente de corriente constante*, *NO* son salidas de tensión como normalmente se supone. Eso se hace para que no sea necesario calcular ni poner resistencias en serie con los LEDs al cambiar la tensión de alimentación, y para que los LEDs tengan siempre el "mismo brillo" entre las distintas ramas. Entonces vos nunca sabés cual es la "tensión de salida" del chip, por lo que unico que te importa es que podés programar la corriente que va circular por los LEDs (en serie, paralelo o como lo pongás), y si no te alcanza la tensión de alimentación entonces podes alimentar *solamente* los LEDs con una tensión mayor, de hasta 25V (ver el datasheet). Digamos que las salidas del chip son a "colector abierto" y con corriente constante. Para ir cerrando, vos podés alimentar 4 LEDs de Vdf relativamente alta (azules o blancos) *puestos en serie* con solo cambiar la tensión de alimentación de los LEDs y dejar el chip operando a tensión mas baja.
Por otra parte, los LEDs comunes de alto brillo NO SOPORTAN 20mA!!!!! Esa es una payasada escrita en la web por uno que no tenía NPI de las especificaciones. Estos LEDs consiguen el brillo máximo con 10mA o un poco menos, y si querés que los LEDs te duren mucho, no los pasés de ahí por que se queman y/o pierden brillo hasta que palman.
En resumen, si querés poner 4 LEDs por cada "punto" no hay problema: ponelos en serie y elevá la tensión de alimentación de los LEDs para que llegue a los ±20V que vas a necesitar si son azules o blancos. NO hay que poner ni calcular resistencias serie por que la corriente de excitación la fija el chip en base a las resistencias que fijan la Vref.
Esta imagen está tomada del datasheet (página 7 del LM3914) para que compruebes que parece que no lo leen: 


En base a esto, no necesitás los transistores PNP ni las resistencias en serie, pero hay que calcular el divisor para tener la Vref necesaria y también la ILED necesaria.



tinchoball dijo:


> Las resistencias tambien deberia usarlas si o si ya que limitan el voltaje y la intensidad dependiendo del color que tengo.


Leé lo que puse arriba y convencete de que estás equivocado. 
Con los transistores son necesarias, pero no si el circuito estuviera diseñado como se debe.



tinchoball dijo:


> Los filtros los probe con un osciloscopio y funcionaron perfectamente por eso los descarte de las opciones. La parte positiva del circuito, que serian los CD4066, tambien estan probados y funcionando perfectamente, por eso me enfoque en la parte del LM3916.


 
Tenés que verificar que a la frecuencia del centro de la banda pasante de cada filtro tengás ganancia unitaria (0dB), aunque vas a perder 0.7V por los diodos en serie con cada salida y eso es muy malo por que perdés las señales pequeñas, pero bué... hay que hacerlo de otra forma, quitando los diodos (y poniendo un R=100 ohms para que no oscilen los AO por la carga capacitiva) ya que no son necesarios si mirás la etapa de entrada del LM391X:


Por último, el primer filtro (30Hz) debe ser un pasa-bajo y el ultimo (16.4kHz) debe ser un pasa-altos, y no pasa-bandas como está en el esquema.



tinchoball dijo:


> Hice el circuito en Livewire del LM3916 para probar la sensibilidad que tenia y al poner 10k y puentear a tierra como habiamos dicho, no tenia nada de sensibilidad y el brillo era minimo y probando con diferentes valores de resistencias la mejor opcion fue poner entre 7-8 una resistencia de 1k y entre 8 y tierra 100k. pero cuando lo probe en el analizador no tuve absolutamente nada de movimiento en el analizador.
> djstigma, si saco el potenciometro de 500k no estaria dejando la sensibilidad igual que si lo tengo el potenciometro con la maxima sensibilidad?
> Habria que ver que tanta potencia de entrada soportan los TL074 porque 2w me parece mucho. Yo pensaba sacar la señal desde la salida de unos baffles de 25w, obviamente con la sensibilidad al minimo. Pero si llegamos a la conclusion de hacer un amplificador tomo la señal desde la salida de la PC.
> Lo que me pasa a mi es que dependiendo del valor que ponga entre pines 7-8-tierra del LM3916 me da, o no, un efecto en los leds cuando esta apagado el analizador de espectro.


Acá está jugando a las adivinanzas y eso no hay que hacerlo por que no tenés idea de cual es la tensión de referencia que lográs, y por lo pronto tampoco sabés cual es la que necesitás. En *este post* yo aclaré como se calculan ambas cosas al mismo tiempo ya que se deben cumplir la Vref y la corriente de excitación de los LEDs simultáneamente, y para eso hay que armar el sistema de ecuaciones que está descripto en ese post... y no hay ninguna otra alternativa, OK?
Entonces tenés que:
1. Definir cual es la Vref que necesitás, de forma tal que el ultimo LED encienda cuando la tensión de entrada llegue a ese valor (te va a molestar la caída de 0.7V en los diodos de los filtros ).
2. Tenés que reconectar los LEDs como corresponde y aumentar la alimentación de ellos cambiando los colectores de los NPN a una tensión de maso 20V y esto va a ser medio peligroso por que los CMOS no se bancan esa tensión, así que yo empezaría probando con uno o dos LEDs hasta que funcione bien el bicho, y luego vería como aumento la alimentación de los LEDs.


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 29, 2014)

Djstigma, probe de no usar el potenciometro y funciono igual que si tenia el potenciometro calibrado para la maxima sensibilidad.
La placa que tiene el LM3916 la estoy alimentando con 12v desde el principio ya que tuve malas experiencias alimentandolo con 5v.
La placa de los filtros esta alimentada con 5v, no con 12 ya que el LMC7660 no soporta mas de 10v como dijo Dr. Zoidberg algunos comentarios anteriores.
Todo este tiempo estuve dandole señal de entrada al analizador desde la salida de unos parlantes de pc (1.5w como mucho) por eso descarte la falta de potencia de entrada.
hoy probe con un TDA2822M en modo bridge para que entregue 2w.

Dr.Zoidberg:
En base a lo que dijiste en este comentario:


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tenemos que entendernos:
> *Las salidas de los LM391X son salidas de fuente de corriente constante*, *NO* son salidas de tensión como normalmente se supone. Eso se hace para que no sea necesario calcular ni poner resistencias en serie con los LEDs al cambiar la tensión de alimentación, y para que los LEDs tengan siempre el "mismo brillo" entre las distintas ramas. Entonces vos nunca sabés cual es la "tensión de salida" del chip, por lo que unico que te importa es que podés programar la corriente que va circular por los LEDs (en serie, paralelo o como lo pongás), y si no te alcanza la tensión de alimentación entonces podes alimentar *solamente* los LEDs con una tensión mayor, de hasta 25V (ver el datasheet). Digamos que las salidas del chip son a "colector abierto" y con corriente constante. Para ir cerrando, vos podés alimentar 4 LEDs de Vdf relativamente alta (azules o blancos) *puestos en serie* con solo cambiar la tensión de alimentación de los LEDs y dejar el chip operando a tensión mas baja.
> Por otra parte, los LEDs comunes de alto brillo NO SOPORTAN 20mA!!!!! Esa es una payasada escrita en la web por uno que no tenía NPI de las especificaciones. Estos LEDs consiguen el brillo máximo con 10mA o un poco menos, y si querés que los LEDs te duren mucho, no los pasés de ahí por que se queman y/o pierden brillo hasta que palman.
> En resumen, si querés poner 4 LEDs por cada "punto" no hay problema: ponelos en serie y elevá la tensión de alimentación de los LEDs para que llegue a los ±20V que vas a necesitar si son azules o blancos. NO hay que poner ni calcular resistencias serie por que la corriente de excitación la fija el chip en base a las resistencias que fijan la Vref.
> ...



En ves de aumentar el voltaje para los leds a 20v (Ya que lo alimento con una fuente de pc y poner un transformador se complicaria economicamente) podria poner los 4 leds en paralelo y configurar el divisor para tener 40mA en cada salida, con una caida de voltaje limitada por el LM3916, estoy en lo cierto? 
Comento que voy a usar 5 barras de leds verdes (200 verdes), 3 barras de leds amarillos (120 amarillos) y 2 barras de leds rojos (80 rojos)



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tenés que verificar que a la frecuencia del centro de la banda pasante de cada filtro tengás ganancia unitaria (0dB), aunque vas a perder 0.7V por los diodos en serie con cada salida y eso es muy malo por que perdés las señales pequeñas, pero bué... hay que hacerlo de otra forma, quitando los diodos (y poniendo un R=100 ohms para que no oscilen los AO por la carga capacitiva) ya que no son necesarios si mirás la etapa de entrada del LM391X:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121375
> Por último, el primer filtro (30Hz) debe ser un pasa-bajo y el ultimo (16.4kHz) debe ser un pasa-altos, y no pasa-bandas como está en el esquema.



Entendi lo que tengo que hacer pero no se de que forma se mide ese parametro, podrias explicarme ?



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá está jugando a las adivinanzas y eso no hay que hacerlo por que no tenés idea de cual es la tensión de referencia que lográs, y por lo pronto tampoco sabés cual es la que necesitás. En *este post* yo aclaré como se calculan ambas cosas al mismo tiempo ya que se deben cumplir la Vref y la corriente de excitación de los LEDs simultáneamente, y para eso hay que armar el sistema de ecuaciones que está descripto en ese post... y no hay ninguna otra alternativa, OK?



Tenes razon, si o si calculo el Vref pero como me doy cuenta de que Vref necesito? tendre que ver que voltaje entregan los filtros cuando esta al maximo? o como puede ser?

comentario: lo que me resulta raro es que a Djstigma le funciono perfectamente conectando dos en serie y haciendo un analizador de espectro de 200 leds, yo tendria que hacer lo mismo pero poniendo 2 leds mas en paralelo. Por eso intentento buscar la solucion que menos haya que editar el circuito ya que se que el analizador funciona bien y puede funcionar mejor con los cambios que hizo Djstigma hace un tiempo. 
Muchas gracias a todos por responder


----------



## djstigma (Nov 29, 2014)

ok amigo, bueno yo desarme el mio y saque un par de  fotos pero no tienen mucha calidad
aca puedes ver las 2 resistencias que le puse para la sensibilidad y las que puse por debajo desde los pines 1 al 10 a +12v para evitar que se iluminen sin señal.
en cuanto a porque no te funcionan todas las ileras no me lo explico, lo unico que
puse diferente al circuito original fue la bobina porque no consegui la misma
pero dudo que influya en este caso. espero te sirva ok si puedo hacer algo mas dimelo


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 30, 2014)

Djstigma muchas gracias por las fotos al circuito, la R1 del LM3916 se ve que es de 100k pero la otra al ser tan chica no se llega a ver bien, te acordas que valor es ? La segunda imagen son las resistencias que pusiste para que no queden encendidas las filas al sacarse la señal de audio no ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 30, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> En ves de aumentar el voltaje para los leds a 20v (Ya que lo alimento con una fuente de pc y poner un transformador se complicaria economicamente) podria poner los 4 leds en paralelo y configurar el divisor para tener 40mA en cada salida, con una caida de voltaje limitada por el LM3916, estoy en lo cierto?


El LM3916 no limita ninguna caída de tensión! Las salida operan a corriente constante, así que cualquier "caída de tensión" está definida por la carga para esa corriente (aplicar ley de Ohm si la carga es una resistencia o ver la curva Vdf vs. Id si es un LED).
Por otra parte, no podés poner los LEDs en paralelo así nomás por que no hay garantías de que todos dejen pasar la misma corriente, así que hay que ecualizar la corriente a través de ellos poniendo algunas resistencias de muy bajo valor...
Por ultimo, si usás una fuente de PC, en este foro hay un tema muy largo que analiza y propone unas modificaciones muy simples para aumentar la tensión de salida de las fuentes de PC, y yo he llegado a lograr 23V (estables) a partir de la salida de 12V, así que tampoco es problema usar la fuente de PC.

*PD:* Si vas a usar esa cantidad de LEDs de alto brillo, no me vengás con que un trafo "te compromente económicamente" 



tinchoball dijo:


> Entendi lo que tengo que hacer pero no se de que forma se mide ese parametro, podrias explicarme ?


Dijiste que habías medido los filtros con un osciloscopio. Para verificar la ganancia unitaria de cada filtro a su frecuencia central, solo tenés que meterle una señal de amplitd conocida (digamos 1Vpp) y frecuencia igual a la frecuencia central del filtro, y medir que a la salida tengás la misma amplitud que a la entrada. Y te recomiendo quitar los diodos para hacer esta medición y dejar las salidas del AO "al aire".



tinchoball dijo:


> Tenes razon, si o si calculo el Vref pero como me doy cuenta de que Vref necesito? tendre que ver que voltaje entregan los filtros cuando esta al maximo? o como puede ser?


  
Suponiendo que los filtros tienen ganancia 1 a la frecuencia central, tenés que definir con cual tensión de entrada querés que se excite el último LED. Si esa tensión es menor de 1.25V, pues multipicala por dos (por ejemplo) y ajustá el divisor para que esa tensión sea la Vref. Luego podés ajustar el ampli de entrada (ese que tiene el preset en el lazo de realimentación) para que multiplique por dos... o por lo que quieras.

Claro que esto es solo un ejemplo... se puede jugar un rato con el valor de la Vref, pero vos sos quien debe definirla en base a la señal de entrada.



tinchoball dijo:


> comentario: lo que me resulta raro es que a Djstigma le funciono perfectamente conectando dos en serie y haciendo un analizador de espectro de 200 leds, yo tendria que hacer lo mismo pero poniendo 2 leds mas en paralelo. Por eso intentento buscar la solucion que menos haya que editar el circuito ya que se que el analizador funciona bien y puede funcionar mejor con los cambios que hizo Djstigma hace un tiempo.


No te engañés: El circuito "no funciona perfectamente", sinó no estarían jugando con la Vref para que enciendan o nó las ultimas dos hileras, ni poniendo resistencias colgadas para que se apaguen algunas filas que no deberían encender. Es más... en el video de la página del diseño, tampoco encienden las ultimas filas . Los transistores están mal polarizados y por eso encienden cuando no deben... o no encienden, y la falla es un problema de CIRCUITO y no de resistencias...
Entiendo que no quieras modificar el PCB que tenés armado, pero no esperés llegar muy lejos con ese circuito tal como está


----------



## djstigma (Nov 30, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Djstigma muchas gracias por las fotos al circuito, la R1 del LM3916 se ve que es de 100k pero la otra al ser tan chica no se llega a ver bien, te acordas que valor es ? La segunda imagen son las resistencias que pusiste para que no queden encendidas las filas al sacarse la señal de audio no ?



si mal no recuerdo 560ohms mas o menos se ven los colores, las otras si son para evitar que prendan van del pin 1,2,3,4 etc a positivo +12v


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 1, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El LM3916 no limita ninguna caída de tensión! Las salida operan a corriente constante, así que cualquier "caída de tensión" está definida por la carga para esa corriente (aplicar ley de Ohm si la carga es una resistencia o ver la curva Vdf vs. Id si es un LED).
> Por otra parte, no podés poner los LEDs en paralelo así nomás por que no hay garantías de que todos dejen pasar la misma corriente, así que hay que ecualizar la corriente a través de ellos poniendo algunas resistencias de muy bajo valor...
> Por ultimo, si usás una fuente de PC, en este foro hay un tema muy largo que analiza y propone unas modificaciones muy simples para aumentar la tensión de salida de las fuentes de PC, y yo he llegado a lograr 23V (estables) a partir de la salida de 12V, así que tampoco es problema usar la fuente de PC.



Ayer hice una prueba con LM3916, al conectar en serie 4 leds funciono perfecto con 12v, y entre  los 4 leds tenia 10v, como calculaste 20v? eso me resultaba raro.. 
Basandome en la prueba que hice podria decir que si saco los transistores y las resistencias y conecto 4 leds en serie podria funcionar perfectamente ya que el LM3916 no estaria para nada exigido.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Dijiste que habías medido los filtros con un osciloscopio. Para verificar la ganancia unitaria de cada filtro a su frecuencia central, solo tenés que meterle una señal de amplitd conocida (digamos 1Vpp) y frecuencia igual a la frecuencia central del filtro, y medir que a la salida tengás la misma amplitud que a la entrada. Y te recomiendo quitar los diodos para hacer esta medición y dejar las salidas del AO "al aire".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El osciloscopio que use era de mi escuela, y termine de cursar hace unos dias. Voy a intentar ir de nuevo para medir este parametro. No aseguro nada pero voy a intentarlo. 

PD: no quiero llevarte la contra solamente estoy buscando el mejor funcionamiento sin editar mucho el circuito como dije antes. 
Muchas gracias por comentar, espero tu respuesta.

Djstigma, voy a probar la sensibilidad que me da en el vumetro que tengo construido en protoboard y te digo los resultados.
Gracias por comentar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 1, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Ayer hice una prueba con LM3916, al conectar en serie 4 leds funciono perfecto con 12v, y entre  los 4 leds tenia 10v, como calculaste 20v? eso me resultaba raro..


12V a cual corriente directa?
El cálculo de los 20V era de 2V para evitar que sature la fuente de corriente de cada salida + 4 * 4.5V (o por ahí) que es la caída directa mas desfavorable de un diodo azul o blanco a 10mA (o por lo menos los que yo medí andaban por ahí cerca). De todas maneras, 12V es muy poco...



tinchoball dijo:


> Basandome en la prueba que hice podria decir que si saco los transistores y las resistencias y conecto 4 leds en serie podria funcionar perfectamente ya que el LM3916 no estaria para nada exigido.


Y por que debería estar exigido el LM3916? Mientras que no excedas la corriente y disipación que puede brindar, nunca a a estar exigido.
Se vé que tenés un pensamiento totalmente voltaje- céntrico 



tinchoball dijo:


> PD: no quiero llevarte la contra solamente estoy buscando el mejor funcionamiento sin editar mucho el circuito como dije antes.
> Muchas gracias por comentar, espero tu respuesta.


No digo que me llevés la contra, pero hay un límite hasta donde podés llegar con este circuito... y no está muy lejos que digamos y tenés que aceptarlo antes de que tengás algo que funciona a medias o que no lo haga...


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 2, 2014)

Dr.Zoidberg: los 12v fueron sacados de la misma fuente de pc con la que alimento el analizador de espectro, si es lo que preguntabas...
Entendi tu calculo pero no termino de entender la razon siendo que con 12v llego perfecto a alimentar todos los leds. Sino una tira de leds de 3 leds en serie por tramo necesitaria 20v para funcionar ! Disculpa la insistencia pero no termino de entender la razon.

Mas que por el voltaje lo decia por la corriente pero cuando revise bien el datasheet me di cuenta que no habia problema con eso jaja.

Querria llegar al limite de este circuito ya que lo tengo armado. Si no da los resultados que busco tendre que cambiarlo lamentablemente pero no sin antes llegar a lo maximo

Gracias por comentar espero tu respuesta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 3, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Entendi tu calculo pero no termino de entender la razon siendo que con 12v llego perfecto a alimentar todos los leds. Sino una tira de leds de 3 leds en serie por tramo necesitaria 20v para funcionar ! Disculpa la insistencia pero no termino de entender la razon.


Cuando uno hace un diseño, lo hace para que funcione en la absoluta mayoría de los casos y no solo cuando cuando los LEDs - en este caso - son de un tipo en particular.. se entiende??
Si vos buscás datasheets de LEDs blancos/azules/verdes vas a encontrar que entre todos ellos aparece una caída directa mínima de 3V para algunos y una máxima de 4.5V para otros. Como nunca sabés de cuales te van a tocar a menos que hagas un contrato especial con la empresa que los fabrica, entonces tenés que diseñar para el caso mas desfavorable, que es el de 4.5V. En este diseño lo unico que hay que considerar para cumplir con eso (ya que la corriente la fijás con una fuente constante) es que la tensión disponible sea suficiente como para cubrir las caídas de los 4 LEDs mas un poco extra para que no sature la fuente de corriente y pueda mantener el control... y para eso se necesitan 20V. A vos te funciona con 12V y 4 LEDs??? OK, y yo te pregunto: cuales LEDs usaste: de alto brillo o difusos? De que color usaste??? A que corriente (5, 10, 15, 20mA) los hiciste funcionar??? Verificaste con el datasheet las condiciones de operación??? Te fijaste que pasaba si cambiabas algunos LEDs por otros de un grupo diferente?? Sin saber eso, no podemos seguir buscando explicaciones...

Además, el tema de las barras de LEDs es completamente diferente, por que son 3 LEDs que se montan en fábrica y es factible aparear LEDs que tengan una caída directa de 3 o 3.5V que es lo que mas o menos tienen en forma "típica", pero para 3 LEDs nunca hacen falta 20V... a lo sumo serán necesarios 15V... sacá la cuenta, la electrónica no es "a las adivinanzas".


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 8, 2014)

Hola Dr. Zoidberg, pido disculpas por no haber respondido en estos dias pero no tuve wifi en todo el fin de semana por reparaciones en la zona. 
Volviendo al tema del analizador de espectro... 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuando uno hace un diseño, lo hace para que funcione en la absoluta mayoría de los casos y no solo cuando cuando los LEDs - en este caso - son de un tipo en particular.. se entiende??
> Si vos buscás datasheets de LEDs blancos/azules/verdes vas a encontrar que entre todos ellos aparece una caída directa mínima de 3V para algunos y una máxima de 4.5V para otros. Como nunca sabés de cuales te van a tocar a menos que hagas un contrato especial con la empresa que los fabrica, entonces tenés que diseñar para el caso mas desfavorable, que es el de 4.5V. En este diseño lo unico que hay que considerar para cumplir con eso (ya que la corriente la fijás con una fuente constante) es que la tensión disponible sea suficiente como para cubrir las caídas de los 4 LEDs mas un poco extra para que no sature la fuente de corriente y pueda mantener el control... y para eso se necesitan 20V.



Entendi, pero 4,5v me parece una muerte segura para un led la verdad, tiene que ser un caso MUY desfavorable para que funcione asi. Ya se que los datasheets dicen eso, es solamente un comentario. 

Hace no tanto tiempo compre 500 leds en Buenos Aires (Argentina) todos del mismo fabricante. 100 leds eran para uso general mio y los otros 400 eran para el analizador de espectro.
En las bolsas de cada 100 leds venia escrita una etiqueta a modo de datasheet para cada color



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A vos te funciona con 12V y 4 LEDs??? OK, y yo te pregunto: cuales LEDs usaste: de alto brillo o difusos? De que color usaste???



Use de los 100 leds de alto brillo azules de 5mm cuyo datasheet decia:
Vmin: 3v
Vmax: 3,2v
Imax: 20mA
Por este motivo digo que ponerle 4,5v a uno de estos leds es mandarlo a la muerte o quemarlos en corto tiempo por exigirlos 




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A que corriente (5, 10, 15, 20mA) los hiciste funcionar???



Los hice funcionar con una corriente de 10mA teniendo bastante luminosidad




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Verificaste con el datasheet las condiciones de operación??? Te fijaste que pasaba si cambiabas algunos LEDs por otros de un grupo diferente?? Sin saber eso, no podemos seguir buscando explicaciones...



No verifique con el datasheet las condiciones porque busque el fabricante de estos leds y no lo pude encontrar, y mirar el datasheet de otro fabricante no seria lo indicado. 
Si cambiaba todos los leds por otro grupo de leds funcionaba al igual que con los otros.

Gracias por responder, espero tu respuesta.

Por otro lado.. Djstigma, probe tu configuracion de sensibilidad y con el amplificador de 2w y sigo sin tener resultados, si pasa algo mas aviso.
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Entendi, pero 4,5v me parece una muerte segura para un led la verdad, tiene que ser un caso MUY desfavorable para que funcione asi. Ya se que los datasheets dicen eso, es solamente un comentario.





tinchoball dijo:


> Use de los 100 leds de alto brillo azules de 5mm cuyo datasheet decia:
> Vmin: 3v
> Vmax: 3,2v
> Imax: 20mA
> Por este motivo digo que ponerle 4,5v a uno de estos leds es mandarlo a la muerte o quemarlos en corto tiempo por exigirlos



Seguimos sin entedernos. Vos NO LE VAS A METER 4.5V los LEDs!!!!! Vos estás controlando la corriente (bueno... vos no, el LM391X) para que no exceda los 10mA, pero no sabés ni te importa la tensión que aparezca sobre los diodos (entre 3 y 4.5V) por que eso depende del propio diodo y su construcción. Lo que te digo es que tenés que preveer suficiente tensión de alimentación para que alcance con cualquier (conjunto de) LED que pongás y no solo con los que compraste, pero los diodos no se van a romper así lo alimentés con 100V por que la corriente a través de ellos nunca va a ser mayor de 10mA que es lo que el chip le deja pasar.

Seguís pensando en alimentar los LEDs como si fuera con tensión y el LM funciona con corriente...si no reseteás el cerebro no lo vas a entender: *tenés que imaginar que, adentro, el LM391X tiene una especie de "resistencia variable automatica" que se ajusta sola para que cualquiera sea la tensión de alimentación que usés y la cantidad de LEDs conectados que pongás, solo les deje pasar  10mA (o lo que sea que hayas calculado).* Sobre cada diodo va a aparecer "automágicamente"  una tensión que se encuentra entre los valores Vmin y Vmax que te dice el papelito que viene pegado en la bolsa.

Entonces, el caso mas desfavorable para vos es tener* 4 LEDs en serie con 3.2V cada uno de ellos*, lo que te dá 12.8V de caída directa, y agregado un par de Volts extra para el buen funcionamiento del chip, vas a necesitar alimentar los LEDs con *15V MINIMO* para asegurarte que SIEMPRE funcione bien.... OK?


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 8, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg entendido fuerte y claro  busque los datasheets de los integrados que estan en la placa que controla los leds y vi que las tensiones maximas son:
LM3916 = 15v
NE555 = 16v
CD4017 = 15v
CD4066 = 22v
Es recomendable alimentar esta placa con 15v ? 
Hago este comentario ya que algunos estarian trabajando al 100% de la tension que soportan.
Que recomendas ?
Voy a buscar en el foro el tema que dice como elevar la tension de la fuente de pc.
Muchas gracias


----------



## djstigma (Dic 9, 2014)

amigo tincho, si ami me anda perfecto con 12v y 5v porque te complicas la vida ?
yo en tu caso que ya estas llendote por las ramas (me parece) buscando el problema 
por un lado que no creo sea la causa, porque no agarras una protoboard y pones solo 
100 leds iguales con el circuito original y probas si funciona ? 
si asi funciona solo es cuestion de alimentar mas led que con los transistores que lleva
originalmente ya te andaria bien.
pero si no funciona ya no es por la cantidad de leds y descartas todo este royo de los voltajes
que a mi parecer en "este caso" y teniendo uno funcionando me parece innecesario
siempre las prubas mas simples son las mas claras amigo
ojo no quiero entrar en discuciones de los voltajes ni nada de esto, yo solo digo
que si ami me anda te tiene que andar ok y probar con los led que lleva (100) si esta 
todo bien te tiene que andar sin modificar nada. hace la prueba y de ahi partis y te ahorras 
tiempo y manoseo de los componentes. un abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 9, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg entendido fuerte y claro  busque los datasheets de los integrados que estan en la placa que controla los leds y vi que las tensiones maximas son:
> LM3916 = 15v
> NE555 = 16v
> CD4017 = 15v
> ...


Yo te sugiero, que de ser posible, solo alimentés los LEDs con esa tensión mas alta, sin tocar la alimentación de los chips. En los LM391X podés alimentar el chip con la tensión de operación y los LEDs con otra, que puede llegar hasta 25 V y no es necesario que sea regulada!! O sea, con solo rectificar y filtrar un poco, ya podés alimentar a los LEDs.
Si nó, podes subir la tensión de todos hasta los 15V sin problemas, por que todos los IC se la aguantan, excepto el 7660... con ese no sé que vas a hacer...aunque podés alimentarlo con un zenner de 9.1V y que duplique esa tensión...


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 9, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg voy a hacer como dice djstigma. Probar todo como esta ahora ya que a el le esta funcionando sin problemas ! Prefiero hacerlo antes de editar el circuito. En el caso que no funcione voy a hacer lo de subir la tension y sacar los transistores. 
No creo que sean un problena los transistores ya que estan comandados por el lm3916 y solamente amplifican la corriente. 
No desprecio tus comentarios dr.zoidberg pero como dije en algunos comentarios anteriores voy a intentar llegar al maximo de este circuito y en el caso que no me de resultados edito hasta que funcione.
Voy dando resultados.
Muchas gracias a ambos por responder


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 16, 2014)

Hola gente. Arme la matriz con 100 leds para ver si funcionaba bien y el efecto quedo perfecto con el amplificador de 2w en la entrada. Tengo un problema, la fila 9 correspondiente a la salida de los transistores del LM3916 no responde, el efecto llega a ese punto y sigue hacia la linea 10 sin encenderlo. Sera el transistor ? En este momento no tengo un bc327 mañana voy a ir a comprar varios. Por otro lado dos leds correspondientes a la columna 1 y 2 y la fila 8 tampoco encienden teniendo la misma respuesta que antes dije. Que puede ser ? La columna 1 y 2 funcionan bien y la fila 8 funciona en todas las otras columnas. Que se les ocurre ?


----------



## djstigma (Dic 16, 2014)

hola tincho, asi que te funciono bien ? me alegro 
respecto a esos led que no andan me la juego a que es el transistor o algun mal contacto nada mas, ami me paso 
ahora que sabes que funciona bien no lo toques mas 
solo tenes que lograr activar mas led, que con los transistores adecuados no seria problema
o tambien podes usar optos nose bien, blanko esta mas en el tema pero yo usaria transistores nada mas


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 16, 2014)

Dj stigma, voy a revisar los contactos de nuevo sino cambio los transistores que corresponden a las columnas y la fila esa. 
Con estos transistores voy a estar bien en tension y voltaje ya que van a manejar 60mA y con las resistencias limito el voltaje, compre de 1w porque van a calentar bastante las de 1/4w si las cargo con los leds Muchas gracias, doy noticias cuando termine


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 17, 2014)

FUCIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!! eran falsos contactos en la placa de los leds !!!!!! 
Apenas pueda subo un video. Gracias por la ayuda de todos


----------



## djstigma (Dic 18, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> FUCIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!! eran falsos contactos en la placa de los leds !!!!!!
> Apenas pueda subo un video. Gracias por la ayuda de todos



        
ya era horaaaaaaaaaaa 
bueno tincho, ahora que sabes que funciona, solo queda sacar esa señal para mas leds pero sin modificar mas nada del circuito, no sea que deje de funcionar :cabezon:
en fin podes probar con algunos grupos de leds sin armar todo, almenos en principio
pero aver   podes pasarme un esquema de como conectaste esos 4 led por punto ?
tengo una duda.


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 18, 2014)

Djstigma. Lo que voy a hacer es usar la matriz de 100 leds pero en lugar de poner un led en cada lugar voy a sacar dos cables. De ahi conectaria dos leds en serie y otros dos leds en serie. Teniendo los dos conjuntos pondria en paralelo los dos. De esa forma tendria que tener 20mA por rama y 6v de caida en el paralelo.
Si no lo entendes te armo el diagrama sin problemas.
Estoy buscando una forma de filmar la matriz sin que el obturador de la camara se sature mostrando un punto azul.
Muchas gracias


----------



## djstigma (Dic 18, 2014)

ok amigo, yo lo filme con la luz prendida y de costado 
en cuanto a los led, proba con 1 punto o 2 primero y decime si anda porque 
tengo una duda con respecto a eso. por otro lado puede que no puncione pero
podrias conectar otro transistor mas a cada uno para aumentar su respuesta 
pienso que eso funcionaria nose tendrias que probar


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 19, 2014)

Hola gente, aca esta el video prometido 




Los 4 leds que estan a la derecha-abajo son los que simulan los 4 leds que voy a conectar, tienen buena luminosidad los 4.

Djstigma, probe lo que me decias de poner resitencias de 4,7k a 10k a positivo y no puedo hacer que al no tener audio no queden prendidas minimamente algunas filas. que me recomendas? 
Si no se puede cambiar lo dejo asi ya que es una luz muy tenue, pienso que puede venir de ruidos que vienen del amplificador o de los conectores de audio que no estan protegidos contra ruidos


----------



## djstigma (Dic 21, 2014)

pues nose que mas se podria hacer, podes cambiar el valor a uno mas bajo pero no mucho sino entra en corto, tambien podes poner una resistencia entre el lm3916 y el transistor para bajarle la exitacion, eso hice con la patilla uno para apagar la primera fila
ami me quedo la primerla fila apenas iluminada sin señal de audio y sonando no prende nada pero a vos te queda prendida mientras suena y eso lo solucione con las resistencias.
como podes ver en la foto, en modo punto no queda prendida la primera fila y eso lo logre poniendo una resistencia de la patita 1 al transistor + otra resistencia al +12v. 
por otro lado al parecer no vas a tener problemas en alimentar los 4 led, pero igual al ponerlos 
todos puede variar el resultado. 
proba primero a poner esas resistencias, vamos por partes.


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 21, 2014)

Djstigma, Para no arriesgarme a poner en corto al LM3916 lo voy a dejar asi ya que no es tan alta la luminosidad, cuando pongo una señal de audio los leds no siguen encendidos, se apagan y cuando se corta la señal de audio vuelven a encenderse minimamente.
En el modo punto por lo que tengo entendido tiene que quedar la primer fila encendida y el punto se mueve desde la segunda fila en adelante.
Comento que antes tenia resistencias de 100 ohms en las 10 salidas, desde los transistores hacia los leds, pero las recalcule para cada color que voy a tener buscando el voltaje y corriente maxima. Estoy usando: rojo: 3v 20mA, verde: 4v 20mA, amarillo: 3v 20mA.
Las resistencias que puse fueron: para rojos y amarillos 120ohms y para verdes 180ohms ya que le calcule la suma de las caidas de voltaje en los leds y la intensidad por dos.
Luego de esto tuve el inconveniente que los 4 leds que habia puesto en un punto para simular los 4 leds a usar se le bajo mucho la luminosidad siendo que lo habia calculado para que mantengan sus parametros perfectos...
Y lo otro fue que al tener resistencias de 100ohms 1/4w calentaban mucho por eso decidi cambiarlas por resistencias de 1w ( rojos y amarillos ) y 2w (verdes) (no tenian en stock todas de 1w) pero al cambiar las resistencias siguen calentando bastante. Supongo que es normal porque la potencia a disipar es la misma pero si se piensa que puede estar trabajando al 50% de la potencia maxima mas o menos no deberia calentar. Capaz que estoy equivocado en el pensamiento, diganme que piensan. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## djstigma (Dic 22, 2014)

ok amigo, yo pense igual que vos porque al dueño del circuito le quedaba la primera fila prendida en modo punto, pero no es asi. ella tiene que apagar como te mostre que queda perfecto
lo de las resistencias yo llegue a poner de 560ohms y no queme nada pero lo minimo pienso 
seria 2k y eso no daria para hacer corto.
ahora las resistencias de 1w, bueno al parecer estas usando 1 para 4 led y es mucho
usa 2 cada 4 led y ya solucionas eso ok repartilo como quieras, podes poner 2 en paralelo con 1 resistecia cada par y sacas los 4 led. o tambien podes dejar los 4 en paralelo y usar 2 resistencias de la mitad del valor, una en cada polo +/- me explico ?
como sea el resultado es el mismo, solo que repartis la carga y deveria funcionar
suerte !


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 22, 2014)

Djstigma. Bueno, voy a ver si saco la primer fila o la dejo, me gusta esteticamente pero sino le pongo la resistencia. 
Con el tema de las resistencias me preocupa que la resistencia se queme, pero si puede soportar sin problemas la potencia disipada no me preocuparia y le pondria un cooler arriba de estas para despreocuparme. 
Si no hay problema tendria que bajar el valor de las  resistencias porque al poner 4 leds me bajo mucho la luminosidad como antes comentaba.
Voy a probar de poner los 4 leds en paralelo. Despues doy noticias.
Muchas gracias


----------



## eca000 (Dic 22, 2014)

Djstigma. hola, una consulta estuve viendo el analizador de espectro de la pagina que publicaste, y tengo una duda, ahí hay un integrado el IC4 (ICL7660) que hasta donde tengo entendido sirve para entregar los -5V , mi pregunta es y que pasa si uso un regulador LM7905??? también entrega -5V , esa es mi duda, pregunto por que aquí donde vivo no consigo ese integrado, soy de Chimbote - Perú; o por lo menos no en las que he buscado, y pues si puedo hacer esas modificaciones para hacerlo funcionar con un regulador LM7905, me libraría de muchos problemas, mas que nada para conseguir el integrado, es posible eso? esa es mi duda, porque también quisiera ensamblar ese analizador de espectros, de ante mano gracias, y espero puedan ayudarme ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2014)

eca000 dijo:


> Djstigma. hola, una consulta estuve viendo el analizador de espectro de la pagina que publicaste, y tengo una duda, ahí hay un integrado el IC4 (ICL7660) que hasta donde tengo entendido sirve para entregar los -5V , mi pregunta es y que pasa si uso un regulador LM7905??? también entrega -5V , esa es mi duda, pregunto por que aquí donde vivo no consigo ese integrado, soy de Chimbote - Perú; o por lo menos no en las que he buscado, y pues si puedo hacer esas modificaciones para hacerlo funcionar con un regulador LM7905, me libraría de muchos problemas, mas que nada para conseguir el integrado, es posible eso? esa es mi duda, porque también quisiera ensamblar ese analizador de espectros, de ante mano gracias, y espero puedan ayudarme ...



El ICL7660 es un conversor *CC-CC* saca *-5V*, pero a partir de una tensión positiva, no tiene parecido con un LM7905 

Se puede reemplazar con un transformador de alimentación con derivación central y un LM7905


----------



## eca000 (Dic 22, 2014)

Fogonazo hola, si tal vez no me supe explicar bien, la idea es evitar el ICL 7660, no tengo ningún problema en hacer una fuente aparte para poder conseguir los -5v, y modificar un poco la placa, mi duda es en palabras sencillas, " si lo que busco es -5v, no importa como los consiga???" para mi es mas fácil hacerlo con un LM7905, que prácticamente me entrega también -5V, por que hasta donde entiendo es para eso el ICL7660 solo para poder conseguir los -5V, o cumple otra función?, esa mas era la duda, perdón por no saberme explicar


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2014)

eca000 dijo:


> Fogonazo hola, si tal vez no me supe explicar bien, la idea es evitar el ICL 7660, no tengo ningún problema en hacer una fuente aparte para poder conseguir los -5v, y modificar un poco la placa, mi duda es en palabras sencillas, " si lo que busco es -5v, no importa como los consiga???" para mi es mas fácil hacerlo con un LM7905, que prácticamente me entrega también -5V, por que hasta donde entiendo es para eso el ICL7660 solo para poder conseguir los -5V, o cumple otra función?, esa mas era la duda, perdón por no saberme explicar




Solo cumple con la función de generar -5V a partir de una tensión positiva, nada mas.

Como escribí en el comentario anterior se puede reemplazar el ICL7660 empleando un transformador con TAP central que, una ves rectificado, te entregue una tensión negativa que estabilizas con un LM7905


----------



## eca000 (Dic 22, 2014)

Muchas gracias, comenzare a ensamblar los Pbcs, al terminar el analizador de espectros subiré un vídeo, ya que estoy haciendo un amplificador de audio y le quería agregar un analizador de espectros, gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 22, 2014)

eca000 te recomendaria que no modifiques el pcb, solamente te fijes en que pin del ICL7660 entrega la tension negativa para ingresar mediante un cable los -5v


----------



## djstigma (Dic 23, 2014)

hola gente, bueno es tal cual fogonazo lo explico. en teoria se podria si 
pero no puedo asegurarlo ya que no lo hice personalmente.
igual como dice tincho seria mejor no modificar mucho ya que es medio complicado
lograr que funcione  lo digo por experiencia prorpia y la de tincho 
suerte !!


----------



## buscat (Jun 15, 2015)

monté el circuito según explica en la página y funciona perfectamente


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 26, 2015)

Pido millones de disculpas por no haberlo publicado antes pero fue pasando el tiempo, la carpinteria del analizador de espectro se volvio un arduo trabajo y terminamos este viernes con la instalacion completa del sistema en el minimarket de mi amigo.
Les publico el link del post que hizo mi amigo con el proceso explicado en fotos para que vean todo completo.
Les agradezco muchisimo a cada una de las personas que participaron en el post principalmente a djstigma y blank01 


http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/18815152/Hice-un-Ecualizador-Grafico-de-400-leds.html


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 26, 2015)

tinchoball dijo:


> Pido millones de disculpas por no haberlo publicado antes pero fue pasando el tiempo, la carpinteria del analizador de espectro se volvio un arduo trabajo y terminamos este viernes con la instalacion completa del sistema en el minimarket de mi amigo.
> Les publico el link del post que hizo mi amigo con el proceso explicado en fotos para que vean todo completo.
> Les agradezco muchisimo a cada una de las personas que participaron en el post principalmente a djstigma y blank01
> 
> ...



!!!!!!Felicitaciones Don tinchoball ,sin dudas  te quedou mui rico y prolijo tu trabajo !!!!!!! , ?? Haora que tal incrementar el un poco mas aun agregando en lo display de Leds un circuito de "Peak-Hold" , ese  ya mui bien discutido aca mismo en lo Foro ??
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2015)

tinchoball dijo:


> Pido millones de disculpas por no haberlo publicado antes pero fue pasando el tiempo, la carpinteria del analizador de espectro se volvio un arduo trabajo y terminamos este viernes con la instalacion completa del sistema en el minimarket de mi amigo.
> Les publico el link del post que hizo mi amigo con el proceso explicado en fotos para que vean todo completo.
> Les agradezco muchisimo a cada una de las personas que participaron en el post principalmente a djstigma y blank01
> 
> ...



*¡ Realizaste todo el desarrollo en este Foro y lo publicas en Taringa !*


----------



## DosCabezas (Jul 27, 2015)

tinchoball dijo:


> Pido millones de disculpas por no haberlo publicado antes pero fue pasando el tiempo, la carpinteria del analizador de espectro se volvio un arduo trabajo y terminamos este viernes con la instalacion completa del sistema en el minimarket de mi amigo.
> Les publico el link del post que hizo mi amigo con el proceso explicado en fotos para que vean todo completo.
> Les agradezco muchisimo a cada una de las personas que participaron en el post principalmente a djstigma y blank01
> 
> ...



 *¡ Deprimente !*  ​


----------



## tinchoball (Ago 27, 2015)

Hola gente del foro, pido disculpas pero lo hice con un amigo y el decidio publicarlo en taringa. Yo estuve mas que agradecido con todos los participntes del tema como lo exprese en todos los comentarios. 
Supuse que "publicar el tema" como dicen que no hice, esta hecho cuando se publica la consulta y se sigue el tema, si hay otra forma no se... 
Pido disculpas nuevamente si se sintieron ofendidos.


----------



## djstigma (Ago 29, 2015)

tinchoball dijo:


> Pido millones de disculpas por no haberlo publicado antes pero fue pasando el tiempo, la carpinteria del analizador de espectro se volvio un arduo trabajo y terminamos este viernes con la instalacion completa del sistema en el minimarket de mi amigo.
> Les publico el link del post que hizo mi amigo con el proceso explicado en fotos para que vean todo completo.
> Les agradezco muchisimo a cada una de las personas que participaron en el post principalmente a djstigma y blank01
> 
> ...



hola amigo, te fellicito quedo genial y grande  jaja



tincho al final como hiciste para prender los 4 led por led jaja ?
yo deje esto hace tanto que ni me acuerdo, agregaste algo ? 
si me pasas un diagramita de esa seccion estaria bueno para retomarlo ya que estoy
por desarmar el ampli donde puse el analizador para armar uno mas grande y queria 
agrandar el analizador tambien,
dejo un ejemplo en 3d de lo que pretendo hacer. saludos





tinchoball dijo:


> Pido millones de disculpas por no haberlo publicado antes pero fue pasando el tiempo, la carpinteria del analizador de espectro se volvio un arduo trabajo y terminamos este viernes con la instalacion completa del sistema en el minimarket de mi amigo.
> Les publico el link del post que hizo mi amigo con el proceso explicado en fotos para que vean todo completo.
> Les agradezco muchisimo a cada una de las personas que participaron en el post principalmente a djstigma y blank01
> 
> ...



pregunta el modo punto quedo funcionando ? no lo vi en los videos


----------



## tinchoball (Ago 30, 2015)

djstigma te respondo por aca y no por mensaje privado para que tambien quede en el tema por si a alguno le surge la misma duda.



djstigma dijo:


> tincho al final como hiciste para prender los 4 led por led jaja ?
> yo deje esto hace tanto que ni me acuerdo, agregaste algo ?
> si me pasas un diagramita de esa seccion estaria bueno para retomarlo ya que estoy
> por desarmar el ampli donde puse el analizador para armar uno mas grande y queria
> ...



para poner los 4 leds lo hice de la siguiente manera:







teniendo en cuenta los diferentes colores va a variar el calculo de las resistencias para cada uno de estos.
Lo que le cambie fueron las resistencias de la salida de los transistores del LM3916 por unas de diferente valor (dependiendo del color) y de 2w para no tener problemas por sobrecalentamiento de estas.
Agregue un amplificador en base del TDA2822m en estereo para formar ambos canales. Este no posee un potenciometro de entrada para variar su señal de salida porque lo vario con el potenciometro de 500k de la placa de los filtros. 



djstigma dijo:


> pregunta el modo punto quedo funcionando ? no lo vi en los videos



Quedo funcionando perfecto ! pero no lo usamos porque es mas atractivo el modo barra en este caso, no tengo un video de este funcionando en este modo pero apenas pueda filmo y lo subo. 

Cualquier duda que surja no dudes en preguntar ! 

Gracias !


----------



## djstigma (Ago 31, 2015)

ok gracias tincho, ya me avia puesto a simular jaja 
lo voy a llevar a 800 leds para que quede grandesito, pero claro yo los pongo
a 10mm de separacion para que de bien el efecto. eso es a gusto 
por mis cuentas quedaria de 50cm x 30cm contra 20x10 que es el actual.
bueno loco un abrazo y a las ordenes.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 31, 2015)

hola 





djstigma dijo:


> ok gracias tincho, ya me avia puesto a simular jaja
> lo voy a llevar a 800 leds para que quede grandesito, pero claro yo los pongo
> a 10mm de separacion para que de bien el efecto. eso es a gusto
> por mis cuentas quedaria de 50cm x 30cm contra 20x10 que es el actual.
> bueno loco un abrazo y a las ordenes.


 te doy una idea., cambialo por led de 10mm ., cuestan lo mismo que los de 5mm., alumbran igual y consumen lo mismo ., pero el tamaño se va mas grande jejejejejeje


----------



## djstigma (Sep 4, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  te doy una idea., cambialo por led de 10mm ., cuestan lo mismo que los de 5mm., alumbran igual y consumen lo mismo ., pero el tamaño se va mas grande jejejejejeje



jaja buena idea, me tengo que fijar si hay y si valen lo mismo en china. aca en mi pais almenos salen 6 veces mas caros que los de 5mm.
bueno basicamente en mi pais todo es mucho mas caro  

PD: nop, valen 3 veces mas caros. que lastima


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 4, 2015)

hola 





djstigma dijo:


> jaja buena idea, me tengo que fijar si hay y si valen lo mismo en china. aca en mi pais almenos salen 6 veces mas caros que los de 5mm.
> bueno basicamente en mi pais todo es mucho mas caro
> 
> PD: nop, valen 3 veces mas caros. que lastima


 eppsss ., cruzate el "charco" vale la pena .,​ el de 5mm https://www.dled.com.ar/ledsde5mm  .,. el de 10mm https://www.dled.com.ar/10mm-20-grados ., y la altenativa del de 8mm ., https://www.dled.com.ar/8mm ., sino por aca http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/led-5mm ( tenes para comparar y analizar)., por aca otro tanto de info.,  http://electronica.mercadolibre.com.ar/led-de-alto-brillo-5mm-25º-x-100-unidades-varios-colores


----------



## djstigma (Sep 4, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  eppsss ., cruzate el "charco" vale la pena .,​ el de 5mm https://www.dled.com.ar/ledsde5mm  .,. el de 10mm https://www.dled.com.ar/10mm-20-grados ., y la altenativa del de 8mm ., https://www.dled.com.ar/8mm ., sino por aca http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/led-5mm ( tenes para comparar y analizar)., por aca otro tanto de info.,  http://electronica.mercadolibre.com.ar/led-de-alto-brillo-5mm-25º-x-100-unidades-varios-colores



lo mire si pero hay un tema. salen 1300 pesos argentinos las 1000 unidades que serian unos $4000 de mi moneda, aca si compro 1000 me salen $3000 osea mas baratos que en argentina
pero en china me sale $1000 de mi moneda unos 300 argentino. hay mucha diferencia
http://es.aliexpress.com/item/10000...mitting-Diode-for-Mouse-super/1548226013.html


----------



## djstigma (Abr 18, 2016)

bueno despues de un tiempo tengo hecho la matriz de 800 led
dejo fotos para el que quiera verla


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 18, 2016)

Excelente trabajo, muy buen acabado, nada de desorden. Hace falta ver el vídeo en modo analizador!


----------



## djstigma (Abr 18, 2016)

blanko001 dijo:


> Excelente trabajo, muy buen acabado, nada de desorden. Hace falta ver el vídeo en modo analizador!



muchas gracias bro 
aca un pequeño video
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3c8ag8gm1dw9y4q/20160418_143142.mp4


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 24, 2016)

Muy buen trabajo djstigma, perfecto acabado y muy buena idea la de hacerlo de un material mucho mas rigido que madera asi los leds quedan firmes. 

Muy buen desarrollo del tema, gracias !!!!


----------



## djstigma (Abr 25, 2016)

tinchoball dijo:


> Muy buen trabajo djstigma, perfecto acabado y muy buena idea la de hacerlo de un material mucho mas rigido que madera asi los leds quedan firmes.
> 
> Muy buen desarrollo del tema, gracias !!!!



gracias bro


----------



## Xabdeth (Jun 30, 2016)

Bueno, me dare el trabajo de realizar este proyecto, me interesa ya que lo donare a la escuela de audio donde doy clases de electronica.

Ya saque toda la informacion, los esquemas y demas, asi que esta semana empezare a realizar el circuito impreso para luego ir adquiriendo cada uno de los componentes. Aunque eso si, aqui en Venezuela no creo poder conseguir todo, pero no todo esta perdido, mi padre trabaja en Panama y me hara el favor de comprar lo que aqui no encuentre.

Asi que, ya pasare imagenes de lo que vaya haciendo, y por supuesto, mi experiencia y dudas.

Gracias a todos por los datos ofrecidos. Ah, djstigma, creo que te "molestare" con algunas dudas que tengo respecto a ciertos componentes.


----------



## djstigma (Jul 7, 2016)

hola bro, jaja espero serte de ayuda. ya no estoy empapado en el tema como antes 
pero tratare 
espero ver como vas con tu proyecto pronto, suerte !!


----------



## Xabdeth (Jul 7, 2016)

djstigma dijo:


> hola bro, jaja espero serte de ayuda. ya no estoy empapado en el tema como antes
> pero tratare
> espero ver como vas con tu proyecto pronto, suerte !!



Igual me lei todo el post, asi que aproveche todo eso.

Primero lo voy a hacer tal cual la pagina, luego verificare los errores que tiene de diseño y que bien Dr. Zoidberg remarco (como el uso de los 327 y resistencias luego del 3915, por ejemplo).

Del resto, estoy esperando que me lleguen tres TL084 (no consegui el 074) y otras cositas. Lo mas dificil ha sido la bobina axial (o similar) de 2,7uH. Aqui te queria preguntar que valor usaste tu (puedo comprar ya mismo de 2uH y 3,9uH).

Tambien se me ha hecho dificil conseguir el 7660, tal vez lo pida afuera (ebay o a mi padre que reside en Panama). El resto es facil de conseguir.


----------



## djstigma (Jul 8, 2016)

ok la bobina, no me acuero el valor, la saque de una tv. (la primera parecida que encontre)
pero no creo que afecte demasiado, proba con las 2 igual son baratas y no vas a romper nada.
o evitala sacando ese integrado que proporciona el negativo a partir de un positivo, es lo mismo tiene que andar si eso.
igual espera otros comentarios, como dije ya pase este proyecto hace mucho y capas estoy omitiendo algo, pero con la bobina seguro no hay problema


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 8, 2016)

djstigma dijo:


> ...evitala sacando ese integrado que proporciona el negativo a partir de un positivo, es lo mismo tiene que andar si eso.
> igual espera otros comentarios, como dije ya pase este proyecto hace mucho y capas estoy omitiendo algo, pero con la bobina seguro no hay problema



Simplemente haciendo una fuente con una salida o derivación de voltaje negativo a simple regulador 79XX. Si es fuente de PC, ellas también poseen una salida de -V de unos mili-amperios más que suficientes... 

Saludos!


----------



## Xabdeth (Jul 9, 2016)

djstigma dijo:


> ok la bobina, no me acuero el valor, la saque de una tv. (la primera parecida que encontre)
> pero no creo que afecte demasiado, proba con las 2 igual son baratas y no vas a romper nada.
> o evitala sacando ese integrado que proporciona el negativo a partir de un positivo, es lo mismo tiene que andar si eso.
> igual espera otros comentarios, como dije ya pase este proyecto hace mucho y capas estoy omitiendo algo, pero con la bobina seguro no hay problema



La bobina, bueno, tengo otro tipo, uno "azulito" de 4,7uH sacado de un VHS, vere si ese me sirve... Igual ire a comprar los dos axiales, el de 2uH y 3.9uH.

Respecto al 7660, pues, ya lo consegui!  Asi que ya no tengo "problemas" por ahi. 

Por cierto, consegui otros trimmers, de 50k y verticales. El potenciometro lo compre de 500k.


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 10, 2016)

Xabdeth dijo:


> La bobina, bueno, tengo otro tipo, uno "azulito" de 4,7uH sacado de un VHS, vere si ese me sirve... Igual ire a comprar los dos axiales, el de 2uH y 3.9uH.



Yo me declaro "reciclador" de componentes... ya que nombra esos VHS. Tienen cantidades de bobinas tipo resistor y algunos capacitores en el mismo encapsulado. Traen bandas de color. Generalmente las bobinas son verdes y los capacitores rosa. Ambos traen bandas de colores. 
Saludos!


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 11, 2016)

Hola Xabdeth! me voy a mantener en el tema para ayudarte por si lo necesitas. 

Mis recomendaciones por experiencia son:

- Unir ambas placas en una sola para no tener movimiento en los cables que las conectan (djstigma lo hizo separado y funciono igual)
- Alimentar la placa que contiene el LM3916 con 12v, la de los filtros con 5v
- Tomate el tiempo necesario para que queden bien las conexiones del pcb, puede llevarte muchos problemas
- En el caso de que quieras hacerlo gigante como lo hice yo (1,5mts x 2mts) mucho cuidado en la estructura, pedi ayuda si lo necesitas

Si se me ocurren mas las escribo, suerte y mostra tus avances !


----------



## Xabdeth (Jul 11, 2016)

blanko001 dijo:


> Yo me declaro "reciclador" de componentes... ya que nombra esos VHS. Tienen cantidades de bobinas tipo resistor y algunos capacitores en el mismo encapsulado. Traen bandas de color. Generalmente las bobinas son verdes y los capacitores rosa. Ambos traen bandas de colores.
> Saludos!



Igual yo, siempre trato de abrir aparatos sin remedio para destriparlos y sacarles lo mas que pueda 




tinchoball dijo:


> Hola Xabdeth! me voy a mantener en el tema para ayudarte por si lo necesitas.
> 
> Mis recomendaciones por experiencia son:
> 
> ...




-Las placas estaran separadas.
-Alimentare todo con 9v.
-Por eso no tengo problemas, quedara perfecto (o eso espero ji ji).
-Primeramente lo hare sencillo, si me funciona sin contratiempo alguno, lo hare mas "complicado".

Si, cuando tenga un avance lo coloco aca. Y gracias.



*Edit*:

Aca la mayoria de los componentes. Falta por llegar el 7660, unas 5 resistencias, conector de fuente, los trimmers, el pote de 500k, y por supuesto, terminar las placas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2016)

! Hola a todos , aparte el prieço (costos $$) final ese equipo hecho con VU "Peak Hold" quedaria barbaro !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Xabdeth (Jul 20, 2016)

djstigma dijo:


> ....



Una duda que tengo: Los trimmers de 47k (yo colocare de 50k) ¿hay que establecerlos en algun punto exacto?


----------



## djstigma (Jul 26, 2016)

hola compañero 
por lo que veo vas muy bien 
ok segun mi criterio no vas a tener problemas con los presets de 50k, hay un margen.
lo que si te recomiendo para que marque correctamente el escpectro audible es regularlos bien
siguiendo como ejemplo un video con la grafica correcta de frecuencias, te lo paso mañana porque lo hice para esto justamente. aunque creo que ya lo comparti aqui 
por otro lado, tincho te recomienda alimentar con 12 la placa que conectarias a los led, eso seria bueno si haces como yo que puse leds de alto brillo. en tu caso (no es necesario)
ya que usas leds comunes.
te recomiendo que para la primera prueva solo uses 5v. y no pases de 5v la placa con el 7660.
lo que hago incapie es en las placas, sin errores en lo posible, con calma aunque lleve el doble de tiempo. no importa si es entera o en 2 partes, lo importante son las pistas bien terminadas
bueno un abrazo a todos, nos vemos pronto


----------



## Xabdeth (Jul 26, 2016)

djstigma dijo:


> hola compañero
> por lo que veo vas muy bien
> ok segun mi criterio no vas a tener problemas con los presets de 50k, hay un margen.
> lo que si te recomiendo para que marque correctamente el escpectro audible es regularlos bien
> ...



Lo de ajustar los trimmers no lo vi en este post, o lo pase por alto hno: Pero si me puedes indicar como hacerlo te lo agradeceria bastante.

Respecto al voltaje, pues, pasare todo con 9v, total, todo los integrados aguantan dicho voltaje, y el mas "delicado", el 7660, aguanta hasta 10v, asi que no habra problemas. Ademas, como bien dices, no necesito 12v ya que usare los leds amarillos rectangulares.

Sobre las placas y el acabado no tengo ningun problema, ya tengo experiencia jiji (fabricandolas ).


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hay que estar pendiente de un detalle: Siempre hay que calcular las resistencias de los LED para la tensión que usaremos, hay que tener en cuenta los parámetros básicos de tensión de trabajo del LED (cada color tiene su tensión) y la corriente máxima de operación o la corriente necesaria para el brillo deseado. 

RLED=((Vfuente-Vtransistor1-Vtransistor2)-Vled)/Iled

R: Ohms; V: Voltios; I: Amperios

Saludos!


----------



## Xabdeth (Jul 27, 2016)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hay que estar pendiente de un detalle: Siempre hay que calcular las resistencias de los LED para la tensión que usaremos, hay que tener en cuenta los parámetros básicos de tensión de trabajo del LED (cada color tiene su tensión) y la corriente máxima de operación o la corriente necesaria para el brillo deseado.
> 
> RLED=((Vfuente-Vtransistor1-Vtransistor2)-Vled)/Iled
> 
> ...



Tenia entendido que el LM3915 no trabaja con tension, sino con corriente constante.


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 27, 2016)

En ésta ocasión la matriz de leds es alimentada directamente de la tensión de alimentación... las corriente de salida del LM solo está activando unos transistores, no directamente a los LEDs.
Saludos.


----------



## Xabdeth (Jul 27, 2016)

blanko001 dijo:


> En ésta ocasión la matriz de leds es alimentada directamente de la tensión de alimentación... las corriente de salida del LM solo está activando unos transistores, no directamente a los LEDs.
> Saludos.



 

Lo malo es que para estas cosas soy lentisimo, y eso que me fascina hno:


O sea, no podre usar 9v con las R de 100 (no entendi bien la operacion RLED=...). Mis disculpas... Igual tambien tengo una fuente de 5v-1A, pero queria salir de dudas (¿sera suficiente 1A?).

Ademas de eso, tengo dos dudas mas: El valor de los trimmers y si a la final se van a iluminar las dos ultimas filas de leds, porque en los videos eso no ocurre (de la pagina web).


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 27, 2016)

Xabdeth dijo:


> Lo malo es que para estas cosas soy lentisimo, y eso que me fascina hno:
> 
> 
> O sea, no podre usar 9v con las R de 100 (no entendi bien la operacion RLED=...). Mis disculpas... Igual tambien tengo una fuente de 5v-1A, pero queria salir de dudas (¿sera suficiente 1A?).
> ...



Hola.

En primer lugar no creo que sea muy critico tomar el valor de la caída de las tensiones en los transistores (Vce). Vamos a trabajar sobre los 9V de tu fuente y partiendo de que cada color de LED tiene una tensión de conducción diferente. Sería muy bueno si tienes el dato del fabricante; por ejemplo si compraste cantidad por ebay o de china. Igual... no hay lío con eso, no es del otro mundo averiguarlo o suponerlo. 

Ejemplo: Si usas 9 voltios y tuvieses LEDs con tensión de operación de 2.2V y 20mA (corriente máxima típica en LEDs de uso común) calcularías la resistencia así:

RLED=(Vfuente-VLED)/ILED

RLED=(9V-2.2V)/0.02A=340Ω

Un valor comercial cercano de una resistencia común de carbón (por encima) sería de 390Ω. Para 390Ω tendríamos una corriente sobre los LEDs de unos 0,017A = 17mA. Perfecto!

Por otro lado la fuente 5V y 1A es más que suficiente...  No sé si el diseño pueda funcionar con 5V, lo digo por la etapa de los filtros de banda con los operacionales.  No recuerdo cuanto es la tensión de alimentación de la misma.

En todo caso... el cálculo de las resistencias de 100Ω del circuito propuesto por el autor es un valor muy tomado a la ligera (ya pasaríamos a analizar si ello es compensado por los valores de las resistencias de las bases de los transistores y la caída de tensión en los transistores). Aún a 5V excede la corriente típica de funcionamiento de los LEDs comunes. Lo que hizo el autor fue generalizar que los LEDs se alimentan con 3V. Y al calcular (5V-3V)/0.02A, obtenemos 100Ω. Siempre es mejor calcular el valor según el color de LEDs a usar.

Por último no creo que exista gran diferencia con usar trimmers de 47KΩ o 50KΩ. El circuito propuesto no es algo profesional que "mida" y muestre de manera estricta las frecuencias. Es la unión entre algo estético y funcional. Y con djstigma se hicieron muchos ajustes hasta lograr iluminar todo correctamente. Hasta se implementó un circuito de la hoja de datos del LM3915 o LM3916 para lograr un efecto mejorado. Se hicieron varios ajustes y sería bueno en la medida del desarrollo de su analizador que él nos proporcione fotos o diagramas de como y con que valores quedó la versión final. 

Saludos!


----------



## Xabdeth (Jul 27, 2016)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> En primer lugar no creo que sea muy critico tomar el valor de la caída de las tensiones en los transistores (Vce). Vamos a trabajar sobre los 9V de tu fuente y partiendo de que cada color de LED tiene una tensión de conducción diferente. Sería muy bueno si tienes el dato del fabricante; por ejemplo si compraste cantidad por ebay o de china. Igual... no hay lío con eso, no es del otro mundo averiguarlo o suponerlo.
> 
> ...



De verdad, gracias por la pronta respuesta 


Los leds son amarillos rectangulares, segun especificaciones, son de 2.2v y 20mA (mas o menos lo "comun", como ha colocado). Entonces voy a pillar 10 de 390 Ohm.

Del resto, alimentare todo (con ese cambio) a 9v, tengo varios adaptadores desde 0.85A hasta 1.2A. El integrado mas "delicado" es el 7660 y aguanta hasta 10v.

Y bueno, espero que *djstigma* me indique los ajustes de los trimmers, es lo unico que me faltaria


----------



## djstigma (Jul 27, 2016)

hola perdon por la demora.
te dejo este comprimido con 2 videos de referencia para que regules los presets, solo los vas regulando de a uno y miras que el analizador responda igual que el video y listo.
y por si queres te pase el programa que use para generar las frecuencias 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/q1y11vws9d1ofhk/para+regular+las+frecuencias.zip


P.D. insisto en no pasar el 7660 de 5v. 9v estas al limite y ese ic es muy delicadito
      ademas no precisas variar resistencias. suerte !!

P.D.2. por si no se entedio, tenes que conectar el analizador a la computadora donde reproducis el video, el audio del video es la base para regular ok


----------



## Xabdeth (Jul 30, 2016)

djstigma dijo:


> hola perdon por la demora.
> te dejo este comprimido con 2 videos de referencia para que regules los presets, solo los vas regulando de a uno y miras que el analizador responda igual que el video y listo.
> y por si queres te pase el programa que use para generar las frecuencias
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/q1y11vws9d1ofhk/para+regular+las+frecuencias.zip
> ...



Ya entendi como se "calibra" cada banda. Creo que podre usar un generador de frecuencias llamado fg lite para afinar cada banda de leds. Todo conectado al Pc gracias a mi DAC SMSL Sanskrit (por USB) y mi amp Pioneer SA 508.

Sobre el 7660, no hay problema en usar 9v, tengo otros circuitos asi y jamas presentaron ningun tipo de fallos. Intente conseguir el 7660A, el cual aguanta hasta 12v, pero nada, no lo consigo (ni en Panama). Las resistencias de 390 ya las tengo.

Por cierto ¿cual sera el motivo por el que no le encienden las dos ultimas hileras de leds? Me refiero al de la pagina de donde fue sacado este proyecto.


Del resto, gracias por las respuestas, sin duda alguna es el mejor foro de electronica en el que he estado. Y agradezco mas por el tiempo tomado con las explicaciones, que a pesar de tener tiempo en esto, siempre me cuesta entender todo


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 31, 2016)

Xabdeth dijo:


> Sobre el 7660, no hay problema en usar 9v, tengo otros circuitos asi y jamas presentaron ningun tipo de fallos. Intente conseguir el 7660A, el cual aguanta hasta 12v, pero nada, no lo consigo (ni en Panama). Las resistencias de 390 ya las tengo.


Y si utiliza antes un LM7805 por si acaso tu fuente no está  bien regulada... ese IC (7805) lo debe haber hasta en marte jejeje
Saludos


----------



## Xabdeth (Jul 31, 2016)

blanko001 dijo:


> Y si utiliza antes un LM7805 por si acaso tu fuente no está  bien regulada... ese IC (7805) lo debe haber hasta en marte jejeje
> Saludos



Tenia pensado eso, pero medi el voltaje del adaptador que usa mi SMSL Sanskrit y da 8,9, casi los 9 exactos. Tambien tengo otro de un tp-Link, pero ese da 9,6, asi que lo he descartado.

Usare el primero. Igual tengo pensado en armarme una fuente variable.

Ya colocare imagenes de las placas (tal vez mañana), ademas, el sabado que viene me llegan los ultimos componentes que me faltan.



*Edit*: Añado imagenes.

Solo tuve un pequeño error, y fue en la 3ra imagen, la primera hilera de leds (desde la derecha), en el 2do led, la pista no continua bien, del resto todo esta perfecto.. Ah si, y se me olvido quitar el feo nombre de las placas   Terrible.... 

¿Como lo ven?


----------



## djstigma (Ago 3, 2016)

hola bro, prolijas me gustan. buen trabajo 
lo que no me gusta es ese tipo de pertinax el pcb que venden jaja
aca lo venden pero nunca lo compraria, compro otro de fibra de vidrio mas grueso y diferente 
color es mas clarito casi blanco.
respecto a tu pregunta de las 2 ileras de led del video, seguramente tenga baja la señal de audio
ami me paso que me prendian menos aun 3 o 4 ileras nada mas, y le puse una pre estereo
le saque el pote de 500k y listo ahi si prendio todo jaja


----------



## Xabdeth (Ago 3, 2016)

djstigma dijo:


> hola bro, prolijas me gustan. buen trabajo
> lo que no me gusta es ese tipo de pertinax el pcb que venden jaja
> aca lo venden pero nunca lo compraria, compro otro de fibra de vidrio mas grueso y diferente
> color es mas clarito casi blanco.
> ...



Gracias 

Bueno, las dos mas grandes son como indicas, el color es claro como se ve en esta imagen. La de los leds no es delgada, pero el material no es igual como bien has dicho (no tenia de otra).

Del resto, pues, he agrandado algunos orificios (en la imagen aun no lo habia hecho) para el potenciometro, el conector de 3.5mm y la entrada del adaptador. Creo que tambien tendre que hacerlo para los trimmers (me llegan el sabado).

Respecto a las dos hileras de leds, bueno, ya probare a ver que tal cuando tenga todo listo. Por supuesto, comentare al respecto del proceso y finalizacion.


----------



## Xabdeth (Ago 7, 2016)

Actualizo:

El 7660 que me compraron es el que tiene la S al final, revise y aguanta hasta 12v.

Ya tengo todos los componentes restantes. El unico fallo fue el potenciometro de 500k, me lo compraron lineal (B), y para este proyecto se necesita de un logaritmico (A). Ya lo buscare por aca.

Tambien tengo trimmers tipo "mesita", los verticales ya no los necesito.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 7, 2016)

Hola.



Xabdeth dijo:


> ...Ya tengo todos los componentes restantes. El unico fallo fue el potenciometro de 500k, me lo compraron lineal (B), y para este proyecto se necesita de un logaritmico (A). Ya lo buscare por aca.



No creo que sea problema si es logarítmico o lineal en éste caso.



Xabdeth dijo:


> ...Por cierto, ¿en que topic puedo preguntar sobre unos transistores? Tanto para saber si son originales como otros por su equivalencia.



En el tema de Componentes electrónicos falsificados puede preguntar para especular un poco sobre su "originalidad"

Saludos... y buenas placas!


----------



## Xabdeth (Ago 8, 2016)

@blanko001 Seguramente, igual probare con ambos a ver que tal. Y gracias por el link, habia editado porque lo habia visto antes de que respondieras.

Por cierto, me sobraron 3 resistencias de esa lista: 1 de 4,7K - 1 de 47k y 1 de 680k.

Aca una actualizacion, para que vean como va:


----------



## djstigma (Ago 16, 2016)

hola bro, veo que vas muy bien 
me llamo la atencion eso de las resistencias jaja como que sobran ?? las contaste a ver si no hay demas.
segun mi experiencia lo hice andar sin el pote porque daba lo mismo jaja
despues que lepuse una pre stereo si le puse pote de 100k que tenia a la mano,
 pero solo con la señal del pc x ejemplo apenas le daba. proba sin pote primero.
saludos !!


----------



## Xabdeth (Ago 16, 2016)

djstigma dijo:


> hola bro, veo que vas muy bien
> me llamo la atencion eso de las resistencias jaja como que sobran ?? las contaste a ver si no hay demas.
> segun mi experiencia lo hice andar sin el pote porque daba lo mismo jaja
> despues que lepuse una pre stereo si le puse pote de 100k que tenia a la mano,
> ...



Si, me sobraron resistencias de la lista de la web:

De las 3 de 4,7K, me sobro una.
De las 7 de 47k, me sobro una.
Tambien me sobro la unica de 680k.

Respecto al Pot, recorde que el LM3915 es quien hace el trabajo logaritmicamente. Probare con el de 500k, ya luego vere que tal resulta.

Y bueno, aca otras imagenes:


----------



## Xabdeth (Ago 26, 2016)

Bueno, lo he terminado, y a la primera prueba, luego de revisar todas las pistas (encontre 3 que hacian contacto donde no debian, X-ACTO y listo, pequeñitas imperfecciones)... Funciona!

Ya colocare imagenes, y vere si puedo hacer un video. Y bueno, no me queda mas que agradecerle a @djstigma y @blanko001 por toda su ayuda (y a los que participaron anteriormente en este tema).


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 26, 2016)

Enhorabuena Xabdeth. Que disfrute del analizador con la música de su preferencia. Esperamos imágenes de su montaje final 

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma (Ago 31, 2016)

hooo genial amigo me alegro mucho por ti 
tambien espero verlo funcionar jaja video foto lo que sea pero verlo jaja
aunque me gustaria verlo con un tema de electronica 
un abrazo bro

PD: y que paso con las piezas que te avian sobrado ??


----------



## Xabdeth (Ago 31, 2016)

@blanko001 @djstigma En esta semana coloco imagenes y video.

Respecto a las piezas, solo fueron 3 resistencias, me parece que el creador del proyecto las coloco sin darse cuenta.

Por cierto, haciendo una modificacion en la parte de los filtros se logra cambiar los pasa bandas de bajos y agudos, para hacerlos pasa bajos y pasa agudos.

Tan solo hace falta cambiar ciertos componentes de cada filtro, por ejemplo:


*1ra y 2da imagen* = 30Hz

*3ra y 4ta imagen* = 60Hz

*5ta y 6ta imagen* = 120Hz


¿Que opinan de esos cambios? ¿? ¿? Si estan errados me lo hacen saber (no lo he implementado en el circuito). No he modificado mas nada, solo lo mostrado en las imagenes.

Tambien se podrian modificar los valores de R1 y R2 de los pasa bandas para que bajen los dB y marque 0dB.

Si esta mal me lo hacen saber


----------



## djstigma (Sep 2, 2016)

hola bro, no es mala idea incluso pense en hacer algunos cambios tambien en su momento 
pero lo que yo queria era agregar escalas, osea en ves de 10, unas 20 
pero era complicado calcular los valores y sobretodo conseguirlos.
en mi opiñon funciona bien como esta, pero eso es a gusto de cada uno
un abrazo


----------



## Xabdeth (Sep 6, 2016)

djstigma dijo:


> hola bro, no es mala idea incluso pense en hacer algunos cambios tambien en su momento
> pero lo que yo queria era agregar escalas, osea en ves de 10, unas 20
> pero era complicado calcular los valores y sobretodo conseguirlos.
> en mi opiñon funciona bien como esta, pero eso es a gusto de cada uno
> un abrazo



Logre hacer el pasa bajo para la frecuencia de 30Hz. Pero, con el pasa altos para los 16.4kHz, algo no esta bien, porque a los 0dB no sube al ultimo led, se queda hasta el 5to y de ahi no pasa.


----------



## Xabdeth (Sep 9, 2016)

Listo, ya tengo el pasa altos funcionando.. Ahora solo me falta ajustar cada frecuencia para que esten en un nivel similar, y proyecto terminado.

En cuanto revise todo nuevamente coloco los valores para el pasa bajo de los 30Hz y el pasa altos de los 16.4kHz.


----------



## djstigma (Sep 9, 2016)

hola bro, ando medio perdido jaja
agregaste bandas ? o modificaste las que ya tenia ?
perdon estoy con otros proyectos y ando distraido.
abrazo


----------



## Xabdeth (Sep 9, 2016)

djstigma dijo:


> hola bro, ando medio perdido jaja
> agregaste bandas ? o modificaste las que ya tenia ?
> perdon estoy con otros proyectos y ando distraido.
> abrazo



Modifique dos bandas: la de 30Hz y la de 16.4kHz.

La de 30Hz paso de ser un pasa banda a un pasa bajo. La de 16.4kHz paso de un pasa banda a un pasa alto.


----------



## fede19911991 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hola, estaba interesado en armar un analizador de espectro de 6 bandas para un auto, lo alimentaria con 12v justamente, pero nose muy bien por donde empezar, algun concejo o guia para empezar a armar el circuito? seria con leds de 5mm


----------



## djstigma (Sep 10, 2016)

hola fede, te aconsejo armar este mismo. y la alimentacion no es problema, un 7805 te soluciona todo.
empeza por hacer las pcb y comprar los componentes 
estamos para ayudar


----------



## fede19911991 (Sep 12, 2016)

En realidad nose si armar este, me parece un poco complejo y caro para mi, al final no serian led de 5mm sino pedazos de tira led rgb (de esos que vienen 3 por pedazo), y por ahi con una sola banda seria suficiente, y si no es muy complicado hacer uno con 5 bandas (cada nivel seria un pedazo de tira led rgb)
que opinan?
donde puedo conseguir un circuito que me sirva?


----------



## djstigma (Sep 13, 2016)

fede19911991 dijo:


> En realidad nose si armar este, me parece un poco complejo y caro para mi, al final no serian led de 5mm sino pedazos de tira led rgb (de esos que vienen 3 por pedazo), y por ahi con una sola banda seria suficiente, y si no es muy complicado hacer uno con 5 bandas (cada nivel seria un pedazo de tira led rgb)
> que opinan?
> donde puedo conseguir un circuito que me sirva?



bueno..... entonces no es un analizador de espectros.
arma con lm3915/16 un vumetro con transistores y listo
cada ic te mueve 10 transistores, osea dividi la tira en 10 partes iguales y pones una a cada salida
si queres mas pones mas ic


----------



## fede19911991 (Sep 13, 2016)

lo que no entiendo bien es que transistores y como deberia hacer la conexion, mi idea era hacerlo con led rgb y ponerle tambien el controlador de las tiras y usar todo a la vez.


----------



## keytao (Sep 14, 2016)

con transistores  : http://inventos-electronicos.blogspot.com.es/2013/11/circuito-vumetro-con-led.html
vumetro 5 led con AN6884 : http://margtecnologia.blogspot.com.es/2012_03_01_archive.html
Vumetro de 5 Led KA2284 : https://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Vumetro-de-5-Led.html
Vúmetro con 5 led BA6124 : http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/leds/indicador-nivel-audio-leds.html
 Analizador de espectro 10×5 : http://www.circuitosimpresos.org/2011/05/02/analizador-de-espectro-10x5/


----------



## Xabdeth (Sep 15, 2016)

Analizador de espectro terminado. Todos los filtros re calculados a 2do orden y con una banda  de corte especifica.

- La primera imagen corresponde a los filtros.
- En la segunda imagen pueden ver el filtro pasa alto de los 16.4kHz.
- En la tercera imagen pueden verificarel filtro pasa bajo de los 30Hz.
- En la quinta imagen es donde coloque los leds, el switch para cambiar a puntos y el potenciometro (una caja que realize para el proyecto, a la que luego le tomo unas buenas fotos).


----------



## djstigma (Sep 15, 2016)

muy bueno 
prolijito y elegante


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 15, 2016)

Xabdeth dijo:


> Analizador de espectro terminado. Todos los filtros re calculados a 2do orden y con una banda  de corte especifica.
> 
> - La primera imagen corresponde a los filtros.
> - En la segunda imagen pueden ver el filtro pasa alto de los 16.4kHz.
> ...



Una pregunta y perdonen si me perdí de algo, para que usan tantos potenciometros de ajuste en este montaje? para compensar los filtros tal vez?


----------



## Xabdeth (Sep 21, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> Una pregunta y perdonen si me perdí de algo, para que usan tantos potenciometros de ajuste en este montaje? para compensar los filtros tal vez?



Exactamente...

Pero, yo modifique tooodos los valores de los filtros:

1) Estan todos en 2do orden y a 0dB.
2) Convertir el Pasa Bandas de 30Hz en Pasa Bajos, y el Pasa Bandas de 16.4kHz en Pasa Altos.
3) Respuesta para Pasa Bandas: Chebyshev 1, Respuesta para Pasa Bajos y Altos: Bessel.
4) Ancho de banda de cada frecuencia reducido.

¿Resultados? Un Analizador de espectro mucho mas exacto que el original. Los potenciometros aun sirven para calibrar el total (dejarlos todos a 0dB cuando le mandas una frecuencia especifica a 0dB).


Si interesa puedo dejar los nuevos valores para realizar este analizador de espectro.


----------



## Xabdeth (Sep 24, 2016)

Bueno, luego de tenerlo listo y armado, 3 frecuencias empezaron a darme problemas.

En vez de marcar 2000Hz a 0dB, en la frecuencia de 2kHz, me da el pico a los 1.5kHz mas o menos.. Tambien para la frecuencia de 4.1kHz y 1kHz, empezo a variar el pico de 0dB.

Empeze a verificar pistas y todo esta perfecto (no hay ni una pista rota, ni con estaño al rededor ni nada de porquerias). A la final decidi quitar 2 condensadores, los pequeñitos de 10nF.

Los medi y cada uno me arroja un valor de 14nF.. Saque los otros 4 y lo mismo, 12nF, 14nF, 15nF y variando. En fin, una porqueria de condensadores.

Por cierto, la frecuencia de 8.2kHz tambien usa par de condensadores de 10nF, pero, son los grandes (no lo digo por el v, sino porque son diferentes), y ningun problema con esa frecuencia.

Ire a comprar unos de mejor calidad, adios a esos ceramicos redondos, no sirven, fuchila (la frecuencia de 16.4kHz usa uno parecido, no se ve tan mal, de 2.2nF, vere si puedo cambiarlo).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 24, 2016)

Xabdeth dijo:


> Bueno, luego de tenerlo listo y armado, 3 frecuencias empezaron a darme problemas.
> 
> En vez de marcar 2000Hz a 0dB, en la frecuencia de 2kHz, me da el pico a los 1.5kHz mas o menos.. Tambien para la frecuencia de 4.1kHz y 1kHz, empezo a variar el pico de 0dB.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , te dejo aca una dica : nunca use capacitores tipo ceramico disco en filtros pasivos o activos en Audio  , eses tipo solamente sirven para desacoplamento de alimentación y en circuitos de  RF . Los mejores tipos son los hechos en Mylar , Polipropileno y Poliester Mectalizado 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Xabdeth (Sep 24, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , te dejo aca una dica : nunca use capacitores tipo ceramico disco en filtros pasivos o activos en Audio  , eses tipo solamente sirven para desacoplamento de alimentación y en circuitos de  RF . Los mejores tipos son los hechos en Mylar , Polipropileno y Poliester Mectalizado
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Si, me di cuenta al instante de que realmente es asi  Por lo menos el error lo puedo arreglar facilmente.

De paso voy a aprovechar y cerrar aun mas las bandas de los pasa bandas... Tal vez deje el ancho de banda en unos 100Hz para 1k, 2k, 4.1k y 8.2k.. Ya vere que tal.


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 25, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , te dejo aca una dica : nunca use capacitores tipo ceramico disco en filtros pasivos o activos en Audio  , eses tipo solamente sirven para desacoplamento de alimentación y en circuitos de  RF . Los mejores tipos son los hechos en Mylar , Polipropileno y Poliester Mectalizado
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Xabeth recuerda descargarlos antes de medirlos, si los mides con carga la lectura se vera alterada.


----------



## Xabdeth (Sep 25, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> Xabeth recuerda descargarlos antes de medirlos, si los mides con carga la lectura se vera alterada.



Exactamente fue lo que hice, los valores son los que he colocado aqui. De hecho, hay dos que no use (los de 8.2kHz, que ya tenia) y arrojan las mismas medidas. Mañana ire a la tienda, hare los reemplazos y contare que tal.


----------



## Xabdeth (Sep 29, 2016)

Tengo una duda con un componente, me tiene algo confundido... 

Esta pieza me la vendieron como un condensador de polyester, valor 10nF. Es muy parecido a un varistor:


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 29, 2016)

Xabdeth dijo:


> Tengo una duda con un componente, me tiene algo confundido...
> 
> Esta pieza me la vendieron como un condensador de polyester, valor 10nF. Es muy parecido a un varistor:



Hola. Es parecido, pero el 103 corresponde a 10nF. Sal de dudas con el multímetro. Puedes medir la capacitancia. En caso de no tener medidor de capacitancia mide la resistencia. Ahí sabrá que componente es.

Saludos!


----------



## Xabdeth (Sep 29, 2016)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola. Es parecido, pero el 103 corresponde a 10nF. Sal de dudas con el multímetro. Puedes medir la capacitancia. En caso de no tener medidor de capacitancia mide la resistencia. Ahí sabrá que componente es.
> 
> Saludos!



Si, se que 103 se refiere a 10nF, de hecho, los medi todos y dan cada uno: 10.2 nF, 9.8nF, 9.6nF, 10.6nF.... Pero como decia, el aspecto es similar a un varistor, y no, no arroja valor al medir resistencia, por lo tanto si, es un condensador (obvio, d'oh para mi).

Bueno, investigue sobre dichos condensadores, el valor 250~, lo del y2 x1, etc... No los voy a usar, igual ya tenia otros que coloque, solo los compre como precaucion (y fue via online, por eso no sabia que me vendieron hasta que me llego).



Aca el circuito de frecuencias por fin terminado:

1era imagen vista general.
2da imagen filtro pasa altos.
3ra imagen filtro pasa bajos.


----------



## Xabdeth (Oct 2, 2016)

Bueno, aca el resultado final:


----------



## Xabdeth (Nov 2, 2016)

Tengo una duda: ¿como podria calcular la impedancia de entrada de este analizador de espectro?... He investigado, pero *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]*, se me ha hecho dificil.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2016)

Xabdeth dijo:


> Tengo una duda: ¿como podria calcular la impedancia de entrada de este analizador de espectro?... He investigado, pero *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]*, se me ha hecho dificil.



Como valor mínimo será *> 22KΩ*


----------



## CarlosZener (Nov 2, 2016)

Saludos alguien me podria pasar el esquema del circuito propuesto en la página "analizador de espectro de 100 leds" desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2016)

CarlosZener dijo:


> Saludos alguien me podria pasar el esquema del circuito propuesto en la página "analizador de espectro de 100 leds" desde ya muchas gracias



El Link se encuentra en el primer comentario del tema


----------



## Xabdeth (Nov 3, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como valor mínimo será *> 22KΩ*



Gracias por la respuesta...

¿En base a que es el valor de > 22kΩ? Me interesaria saber como podria calcular y, de ser necesario, modificar la impedancia de entrada para "acoplar" perfectamente este analizador a otros equipos como consolas y demas.


----------



## walterv (May 22, 2017)

Hola, perdón la molestia. Pero a ver si comprendí, esa placa debe ser alimentada con 12V y todo funcionará correctamente?
Saludos


----------



## djstigma (May 1, 2018)

hola hola, bueno vengo con algo en mente. a ver quien me sigue. quiero hacer esto otra ves pero RGB. usando tiras led 
un ejemplo de como pienso que podria funcionar el control rgb dependiendo de sus pulsos o señales. como lo veo seria
una suma de cosas para lograr el efecto jaja.


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2018)

En principio noestarria del todo mal, deberias ir ajustando puntos
Por ejemplo de cuanto led son las tiras, en función de ello el voltaje que necesitararías y que transistores para e manejo de cada tira
Ahora tu control RGB a que respondería?


----------



## keytao (May 2, 2018)

Aqui hay un vumetro con tiras RGB MrChunckuee: Resultados de la búsqueda de vumetro rgb .


----------



## djstigma (May 2, 2018)

keytao dijo:


> Aqui hay un vumetro con tiras RGB MrChunckuee: Resultados de la búsqueda de vumetro rgb .


hola bro, si los vumetros rgb ya los tengo prontos. gracias

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 2, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> En principio noestarria del todo mal, deberias ir ajustando puntos
> Por ejemplo de cuanto led son las tiras, en función de ello el voltaje que necesitararías y que transistores para e manejo de cada tira
> Ahora tu control RGB a que respondería?


ok bro tratare de explicarme. las tiras led que voy a usar son rgb 5050. tiene los 3 colores en cada led. y son 60 led x metro
en total son 20 metros de tira led x analizador. si son 2 analizadores.
esta dividido de la siguiente manera, el original lleva 100 led o puntos para entenderlo mejor ok.
yo voy a usar 4 trozos de tira por punto (led) del original propuesto (100 rectangulos x analizador), osea quedaria un rectangulo de 4cm x 5cm con 12 led smd rgb, que en realidad seria 36 led x punto si estubieran todos prendidos a la ves, osea el color blanco.
el control rgb es el que traen esos chinos blancos con control remoto, pienso usar esas señales para manejar los transistores
la idea es tal cual el esquemita que presente, usar esos mismos transistores.
tengo un transformador de 12 amperes 12v 13v y 15v todos cimetricos
por mis cuentas los 40 metros de tira led utilizados me daba un consumo de unos 40 amperes si mal no recuerdo, claro eso es aplicando corriente directamente.
yo calculo y espero no equivocarme que con 12 ampers seria suficiente teniendo en cuenta que conectadas al analizador nunca estan realmente prendidas de forma continua. eso ya seria algo a probar.


----------



## djstigma (Abr 27, 2019)

bueno al que le interese, despues de todo logre hacer este analizador rgb


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 27, 2019)

djstigma dijo:


> bueno al que le interese, despues de todo logre hacer este analizador rgb


!Wow te quedou barbaro , ?que tal hacer un video y subir aca (Foro) para una mejor apreciación del efecto ?
!Saludos desde Brasil y felicitaciones por lo ezicto obtenido!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

